# Sticky  THE DARKROOM - (Chat Room)



## DonaldG

*Welcome to the TSF Photographers Club House*. :wave:


*Club rules*: None really but please try not to post more than 5 images in a post (no multiple posts to get round this.). Please keep images to no larger than 1024 pixels over the longest dimention.

If you have a specific question on anything, maybe starting a specific thread on that subject is the best solution

This is a chat & club room, open for ALL TSF members. 

I declare this club house well & truly open :smile:
Come on in, take your boots off and make yourself at home.
=========================================================

I'll start it off with a general question: What is your main interest? Mine is photo processing and aviation photography...


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

My main love is wildlife photography, but there's not much of that in S E London, unless I count my neighbours :grin:

Luckily, I have a wonderful 'Raptor Centre' approx 30 minutes drive away, that Mrs WereBo and I love to visit when we can. They're slowly expanding to include other animals now, but raptors are still the main attraction.

These were taken with my old Olympus Camedia... 

Here's a sight not often seen over the 'wilds' of Kent - An American Bald Eagle :laugh:











The same bird back inside, where it lives....











This was taken in the 'Mews' (Where the birds are kept) - I swear these birds are more intelligent than they let on, this Peregrine was just sitting there looking bored, so I asked it nicely if would pose for me - Just as I was about to snap the pic, it posed for me :laugh:











A very fierce leopard....











*Aleksandr's* cousin....












That's got it off to a start :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

They are great - I guess out of all the animals of the world, the meerkat is one of my favourites - They are so photogenic an fascinating to watch..

You really caught the animal in its true pose...

You can almost hear it calling "Alan....Alan....Alan..... etc...":grin:


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Hehehehehehe.... :laugh: I see you saw that TV program too :grin:


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice images WereBo.

I spend most of my time with my feet in water along the coastline and estuaries near where I live.



















I also like photowalks with my family and meeting up with other photowalkers in Dublin. Thats my wife and children below. This was just as we were starting out on the grounds of a local castle.









However my main interest is portraiture. But I rarley get the chance. It's easier to just go down to the beach.
This is my eldest Son.









The Missus


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice family photos, Mack. That portrait of your son is first class. Portraiture is one type of photography I could not do.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*











Although I've never had the interest in portraiture, you've captured it perfectly there, in all 3 pics - #3 for the comedy/light relief, #4 & 5 for 'serious' portraits ray:

The first 2 reeeaaally do 'rock my boat' though, they're just beautiful, full stop!!!


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Thanks guys for the lovely comments.

Donald I love portraiture but it's hard work. The portrait of my Son took a long time. That was about image 48 out of 50 just as he was getting tired of me.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Who started it all:









William Henry Fox Talbot (1800-77)

... and where it happened:

Lacock Abbey, Wiltshire. UK



















For more info see here


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Mack said:


> Thanks guys for the lovely comments.
> 
> Donald I love portraiture but it's hard work. The portrait of my Son *took a long time.* That was about image 48 out of 50 just as he was getting tired of me.


Very well worth the effort Mack. It is a beautiful study.His eyes are captivating. I will imagine it will be a family treasure that will be looked at in 50 or 100 years time with comments like "Gee, that was me when I had hair!" or "Thats Granddad when he was a young lad" :grin: 

But it will be one of the family history images for sure.


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Haha, your so right, even now its treasured by my wife. I never considered it but its so true. Here's to having that good fortune, by being able to look back and laugh.:beerchug:

Following on from "Who started it all" this is also interesting. Reconed to be the first photograph with a person in it. Here

It amazes me when I think that at one time if you wanted a portrait you had to pose for 20+minutes without moving.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

For Donald :grin: When Mrs WereBo and I went to see these meerkats, I had to warn the staff to check her bag, on leaving :grin:











This one shows just how big the above Bald Eagle is....










This was taken whilst squatting on my heels, approx 4 feet away - It was wonderful to be able to get so close to such a beautiful cat - I did manage to overcome the urge to scratch it's ears for it :grin:











More feather-detail of the Peregrine Falcon....










This pic of a Red-Tailed Kite was taken quite a few years ago, using my old Practika BX20 with B&W film. I was really chuffed with how this turned out as the thick cage-wire was so obvious, it ruined the shot. It took a bit of trial-and-error to 'dodge-and-burn' the cross-hatching out, without it showing on the main subject (I used to have my own 'hobby' dark-room for B&W photography).











Handy hint for animal photographers - To get the subject to give an interesting pose (as with the Kite pic.), try jangling a bunch of keys whilst composing your pic. (Or get an 'assistant' to jangle them, if you need both hands on the camera :wink. 99% of the time, it's a sound they've never heard before, so they're really curious about it :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

some nice pics there WereBo and Mack :grin:

These are some pics I took a while ago - last summer - I was using the sequential shooting mode and trying to capture the moments when these teens were having a bit of fun at the local ocean baths - they sit/stand near where the larger waves break over the rock platform the baths are cut into/built on and wash them into the pool.

The first three are a sequence showing the moment before a wave hits the guy holding his nose and the resulting pummeling he gets as he is washed into the pool. The fourth I call "best friends forever" - I like the way they are kinda clutching each other's hands as if it's OK to get mashed if you're with your "bestie" - it's of the two girls that were waiting their turn to be hit by the waves in the other shots - they have moved slightly closer to the edge of the cement and the wave in the background appears huge and about to smash them - in fact because of the foreshortening of the zoom lens they look closer to the wave than they were - they still got pummelled by the wave, the girl on the left fell over and was rolled into the pool, some 7-8 metres away. For some reason didn't get that as a sequence :sigh:


----------



## Ooudestomp

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

:laugh:^
















One of the best quality pics I've taken 








Nice panorama








Just my dog looking a bit windswept :grin:

Last of all, how can I improve the quality of this picture? It is a really lovely path, I just can't see it!


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Love 'em all...

ZCM, one of those girls tied the bikini strap just in time (for her :wink... It reminded me of the time when my wife was standing in the surf about knee deep with her back to the sea. She was not aware of the big roller coming in & I didn't say a word!

Wosh! It broke over her is such away that she was still standing as the water receded. However it took quite a while to find her bikini top!!


Ooude: Some nice photos. The last one in particular is great composition. What a beautiful glade that is. The blurriness of it is caused by camera movement. Perhaps jerking the camera as you pressed the release or the shutter speed was a little too low.

If you have a tripod and can go back to the place, use the tripod. Another shot is to go along the path into the trees and shoot toward the sun. Often this will give some great effects. give it a try...


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Some random favourites









One of the cloisters of St Francis Basilica, Assissi, Italy









Monet's Garden, Giverney, France









Reflections. Monet's Garden









Monet's Garden


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Ooudestomp said:


> :laugh:^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best quality pics I've taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice panorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my dog looking a bit windswept :grin:
> 
> Last of all, how can I improve the quality of this picture? It is a really lovely path, I just can't see it!


for some reason I don't see the links on this post until I reply with quote and then when I try to follow the links (manually) I get an"Oops this link is broken" message

EDIT .. now that I have put this out there the photos are showing inside my quote but NOT the original post haha :laugh: no I am NOT going crazy ..

Edit 2 . I am going crazy .. the photo's now show in the original post too!!

must have been a gliche on the site .. 

See U when I get back from seeing my shrink ..


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

No glitch D_F, the site is being worked on as we squeek. :grin:


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

WOW Donald, I love that basilica cloisters pic, the arches draw the eye down perfectly ray:

Mrs WereBo wants to know if, the next time to go visit Monet's garden, can you smuggle her there in a spare suitcase? She went gaga at it :laugh:

@ Ouude - I love your landscape shots, what Stately-Home is in the background of the 1st one? (with 1.5 dogs in :grin

The dog's portrait (pawtrait? :laugh is excellent, he's even smiling for the camera :grin:

Sadly, there's not a lot that can be done to save the Bluebell-glade pic, not even 'Sharpen' filters could do much - As Donald suggests, your best bet would be to re-take the pic, at least you won't have to wait long for the Bluebells to be in bloom again :wink:


----------



## Ooudestomp

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

@D_F, yes, I was updating my website that I upload my pics to, that may be why :grin:

I wish I could re-take the bluebell path one, but I took it while I was in wales on holiday. Bit annoyed about it really 

The stately home in the picture is the new Castle Kennedy in south west Scotland. Some fantastic gardens and flowers. The panorama pic of the pond is from the same place. All I need now is a better camera!


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

@Donald Cloisters is an amazing shot with beautiful tones. The two people walking and taking transforms it. Lovely shot.

@Ooudestomp Lovely shots. I tried to sharpen the image myself and I believe I did an ok job. Since you can't get back try shapen it yourself but don't apply sharpening to the whole image, just the areas that need it like the near tree and the grass verge. Also push up the vibrance a little and maybe darken the path. If that doesn't work you could over sharpens it a bit then mess with Hue to make it more purple or blue to give it a more artistic look. Lovely shots.

@ Werebo. Great nature shots. Love the mono, scarey looking bird.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

@ZCM .. shame that you only got the lead-in with those photo's .. I'd loved to have seen what happened afterwards .. 

@Everyone, very beautiful photo's and inspiring .. hope I can do just as well .. still learning the pro's & cons of my new toy .. seems to want that lens glass cleaned frequently.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Done_Fishin said:


> .. seems to want that lens glass cleaned frequently.


Either that, or you need to stop wiping the lens with your finger while eating fish & chips out of a newspaper! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Mack said:


> @Donald Cloisters is an amazing shot with beautiful tones. The two people walking and taking transforms it. Lovely shot.


Thanks for that Mack. I had waited for quite a while for that cloister to become empty of visitors only to have those 2 monks get in the way. Thinking that I would have to photoshop them out, I took the shot. In the end, I realised that they made the photo come alive... :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



DonaldG said:


> Either that, or you need to stop wiping the lens with your finger while eating fish & chips out of a newspaper! :grin:


we don't get Fish & Chips over here let alone purchase Newspapers .. might be the souvlaki though .. 

Seriously though the lens is covered by a sliding door and I don't ever recall catching my finger across the glass. I keep the camera in a case when I am not using it and the lens cover closed when it's pushed into my jacket pocket. 

I can only wonder whether it's from the cold & condensation forming from hot breath .. and take care how you respond to that description!! :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Went to an Exhibition yesterday for food and catering suppliers 

This is a display for a food supplier, the guys working the stall are from the place I eat at every day and I just happened to like the flowers .. shame that I didn't manage to grab a photo with blurred background of the flower display 



















had a visit to a counter doing coffees, not only a nice design but tasted good too!










this was mine 










and my daughters cup of decaff










of course when we left it was getting dark and a nice red glow could be discerned the other side of the car park ..



















and a zoom into the pylons and red skyline










panorama of a series of photo's taken 










Obviously I have others to show but I already overdid the photo load ..

sorry ..


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

:4-thatsba

Pick up a 'Go to Jail' card and only move after throwing 4 sixes :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

What Luck .. I just got them all at once !!:laugh:


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Even though I don't like coffee, I love that design DF, Mrs WereBo wants to know if you do 'Mail-Order'.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

sorry werebo .. I did get a photo of the guy that did the design though !!

Have you tried "cntrl-c"; "cntrl v" ?

I really felt guilty about drinking that coffee but it really tasted good!


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Ahhh, sorry - I misread it, I thought you doodled the design, too :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

:laugh: .. I leave that to the professionals .. hard enough trying to take a decent photo without resorting to manual artwork too!


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Whilst filling my bird-feeder today (brilliant sunshine, a cloudless sky and the temperature in double-figures), I noticed my miniature maple tree was budding - I grabbed the camera and set it to 'Macro' but the pics were blurred and fuzzy :sigh: Pressing the Macro-button again set it to 'Super-Macro', letting me shoot down to 2cm (0.8").....










I'm impressed!!! The buds and branch are on the same tree as in the background :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice Werebo .. love those nature shots 

I've seen a few of you guys posting your "wrecked boats" pictures and I must admit I was jealous .. 

I can now proudly say that I can add a few of my own shots to the pot .. something caught my attention last night when I should have been coming home from my daughters .. not that I should have been in that vicinity anyway :laugh: ..

heres a couple of the photo's I took. All under "local" natural lighting conditions ..

















































I have a lot more (of course !! :smile and the best ones are *here* if anyone should like to take a look .. started just before sunset and finished "after dark"


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

very dark DF - most pics can only just make out boat - this is second last shot taken into Photoshop - curves and levels adjustment to bring the boat out more


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

If you feel safe leaving your camera on it's tripod for the time it's taking the picture, have you thought of painting the subject with a flash-gun? If the exposure's going to be a minute or so, holding your flash and manually firing at the various wanted sections can often be enough to light the subject without lightening the night-sky etc. and without having to use software later - Or so I read, in a photography magazine I used to buy, back in my 35mm days :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



WereBo said:


> If you feel safe leaving your camera on it's tripod for the time it's taking the picture, have you thought of painting the subject with a flash-gun? If the exposure's going to be a minute or so, holding your flash and manually firing at the various wanted sections can often be enough to light the subject without lightening the night-sky etc. and without having to use software later - Or so I read, in a photography magazine I used to buy, back in my 35mm days :grin:



I was thinking of going down to do something similar only with a couple of 12V car headlamp bulbs and a car battery ..


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Done_Fishin said:


> I was thinking of going down to do something similar only with a couple of 12V car headlamp bulbs and a car battery ..


That would do it i think. If you do a long exposure you could use a high power torch like a 10million candle to paint light into the darker areas. As long as you don't stop moving the camera shouldn't capture you. Just don't point the light toward yourself or the camera. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

I suspect that, if using car headlamp bulbs, you'd need the Halogen or new LED lights to give a purer white light, the incandescent filament bulbs might be a bit 'orangey' over the distance










Oh, can we have pics of you balancing a car-battery on the bike, while pedalling please? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



WereBo said:


> I suspect that, if using car headlamp bulbs, you'd need the Halogen or new LED lights to give a purer white light, the incandescent filament bulbs might be a bit 'orangey' over the distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, can we have pics of you balancing a car-battery on the bike, while pedalling please? :grin:


:lol:

first, I have to see if I can arrange for a long exposure .. then I'll get someone to take a photo or two of me with the battery in my backpack .. normally have a 10Kg weight on my back .. 

I'll keep that in mind about colouring .. I have two bulbs soldered together on solid wires which my son finds very helpful when fixing his bike outside .. 130 watts of light ..


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Hi Guys some great pics here, I don't profess to be a great photographer I just have a basic digital camera Fuji Finepix S3500 but the beauty of digital cameras is every now and again you get something that you are pleased with. What I do enjoy is repairing and doctoring damaged photos but I am self taught and some of the finer points re filters and such I have a bit to learn.

My first pic is not so much a great shot but it is an interesting rock formation I took in 2005 on my way to your country zulu.








The next one was on the same trip in 2005 where we then went to sea world on the gold coast and the timing was more good luck than good management :grin:








The last one is of a Perched Lake near Rainbow beach Queens land which is A lake that is isolated above the groundwater table by a layer of rock or organic material. In this case it is organic material leaves and such and that is all that stops it from draining into the sand. The water is the colour of tea from the tanning of the leaves but it is clean and we had a good swim in it.


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



> The water is the colour of tea from the tanning of the leaves but it is clean and we had a good swim in it.


Not clean now i take it. 

Very nice Sandman, lovely captures. Those rocks are amazing.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Rocks remind me of a couple of "Hulks" that battled then sat down for a rest or even guarding some secret entrance 

.. nicely taken and presented. you might not take many photo's but you certainly take something worth seeing ..

:wave:


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

WOW!!! All 3 shots are beautiful Sandy ray:

Were the rocks like that originally, or did Charlotte spot a rabbit going underneath? :grin:

As for the dolphins, whether it was luck or good management, you got a perfect photo there









The lake is excellently framed by the branches.

I see you've found the same snag that I have, with most digital-cameras, there's no way to fix a polarising-filter to it, that would let you see through the reflection on the water to view under the surface :wink:


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



WereBo said:


> I see you've found the same snag that I have, with most digital-cameras, there's no way to fix a polarising-filter to it, that would let you see through the reflection on the water to view under the surface :wink:


Bluetack!:laugh:

Seriously. If you want to use a filter you could hold it in front of the lens. Tricky, yes but not impossible.:wink:

Personally, I like the reflection on this photograph.


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Thanks guys for the encouragement ray:


WereBo said:


> Were the rocks like that originally, or did Charlotte spot a rabbit going underneath? :grin:


Ssssshhhhh! I was hoping to get away with that. :grin:


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

When my parents passed away and also my wife's parents we inherited a lot of photographs that were kept in shoe boxes and a lot were damaged I spent many hours repairing them here is one and the repaired pic of my wife's parents with a friend on the left it was taken in 1946.


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Really fantasic job. Well done.


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Thanks Mack


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

A beautiful restoration job there Sandy, top marks ray:

That's the sort of graphics-work I reeeaaally love doing - I had a batch of 50(ish) to do for my next-door neighbour (one of the few decent neighbours :grin To give an idea of their size, all 50 .jpgs were on a 1.4Mb floppy-disk!

The oldest was taken in 1909 and another one had a bullet-hole from WWII in it :laugh: She ended up with 48 'A3' sized printable pics on a CD after a week or so, a couple were just too far gone to be reconstructible - Unfortunately, being private photos, I can't post some of 'em :sigh:

The 'Clone' tool is definitely the best thing since sliced-bread :grin:


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

My uncle droped by last week and asked if I could do anything with some old photos. This is the worst. Not totally happy with the result, but it is, I believe, a good improvment.


----------



## AlbertMC2

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

This restoration is truly amazing...very impressive. How long does it take you guys to do one photo? Do you just use photoshop? Is a lot of it automated or is it more manually altering the photo?


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Hi AlbertMC2,

For me it was manual. There are filters to remove scratches but they don't always work. This restoration took me an hour maybe. I don't do this very often but word gets around the family and once in a while I'm given a couple of photosgraphs to fix. I do enjoy it though. You don't need photoshop to do this. Gimp works well with this type of thing and its free but for this I did use photoshop.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Well done Sandy. Welcome to our little corner... That is a nice job.

...And yours too, Mack

Werebo - sorry I haven't commented. looks like you are really enjoying that camera & you are getting some cracking pictures.

Albert: I use Photoshop for restorations - all manual work - some images are reasonably quick to do others take hours & hours.










This one took about 1 hour
(Captured by my daughter, released by me :grin

If you have a look here, I have made a small movie (just under 3Mb) on a restoration of a photo of Gen George Custer - from a grotty black & white studio image to a full colour outdoor shot! The music is from the epic film 'Gettysburg'


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



WereBo said:


> A beautiful restoration job there Sandy, top marks ray:
> 
> That's the sort of graphics-work I reeeaaally love doing - I had a batch of 50(ish) to do for my next-door neighbour (one of the few decent neighbours :grin To give an idea of their size, all 50 .jpgs were on a 1.4Mb floppy-disk!
> 
> The oldest was taken in 1909 and another one had a bullet-hole from WWII in it :laugh: She ended up with 48 'A3' sized printable pics on a CD after a week or so, a couple were just too far gone to be reconstructible - Unfortunately, being private photos, I can't post some of 'em :sigh:
> 
> The 'Clone' tool is definitely the best thing since sliced-bread :grin:


Thanks WereBo. I agree about the clone tool and I have some that I have done but can't publish them on a public forum without the peoples permission. I did one for my Nephew it was a good shot of his family taken by a friend only the back of a big blond head was in the foreground which I covered with cloned grass and his sister in laws foot I managed to crop from another pic but I had to resize it and mess with the lighting. It was an easy pic to do and yet the result meant a pic to save rather than discard.



Mack said:


> My uncle droped by last week and asked if I could do anything with some old photos. This is the worst. Not totally happy with the result, but it is, I believe, a good improvment.
> [/IMG]


That's a good result Mack I need more practice with filters.



AlbertMC2 said:


> This restoration is truly amazing...very impressive. How long does it take you guys to do one photo? Do you just use photoshop? Is a lot of it automated or is it more manually altering the photo?


I have spent many hours on some I usually blow them up when I work with the clone tool then bring them down to size to check the result I started with ArcSoft Photo studio that I got free many years ago with my scanner and it was surprising what I was able to do with that and then I went to Photo shop Elements 4.0 but the sky is the limit with some of the programs you can get though I think it's not worth spending a fortune on software unless you are likely to use it to it's fullest extent.



DonaldG said:


> Well done Sandy. Welcome to our little corner... That is a nice job.
> 
> ...And yours too, Mack
> 
> Werebo - sorry I haven't commented. looks like you are really enjoying that camera & you are getting some cracking pictures.
> 
> Albert: I use Photoshop for restorations - all manual work - some images are reasonably quick to do others take hours & hours.
> 
> This one took about 1 hour
> (Captured by my daughter, released by me :grin
> 
> If you have a look here, I have made a small movie (just under 3Mb) on a restoration of a photo of Gen George Custer - from a grotty black & white studio image to a full colour outdoor shot! The music is from the epic film 'Gettysburg'


Thanks Donald that's a good restoration ray: Your restoration of General Custer I have on my computer and I put it on my brothers computer he is in a nursing home and cant do much on the computer he doesn't even shut it down properly and every now and a gain I have to reimage the hard drive with Acronis true image but he enjoys looking at some film clips and I have photos for his screen saver and I set that to come up after a minute


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



sandman55 said:


> Your restoration of General Custer I have on my computer and I put it on my brothers computer he is in a nursing home and cant do much on the computer he doesn't even shut it down properly and every now and a gain I have to reimage the hard drive with Acronis true image but he enjoys looking at some film clips and I have photos for his screen saver and I set that to come up after a minute


Thanks for letting me know about your brother, Sandy. I hope that he gets some pleasure from it. It was one of my first full restorations jobs.

If you want any historic archive images similar to have a go with, one of my favourite places is the US Civil War photo archive here. Even if you don't want to do restorations, you can spend hours just looking at tragic history and the art of the photographer in the 1800s. They are all digital scans from the original glass plates


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Thanks Donald there is a lot of history there.


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Here is a pic of "Mariners Falls" from our recent trip to Victoria it is just outside of Apollo Bay it was before the floods but they had a bit of rain earlier so the falls were flowing well, I liked the fallen logs in the foreground.
EDIT: Had touble getting this pic to show but now it seems OK









This is a shot of Lake Wartook near Halls Gap Victoria.









I think it looks better cropped.


----------



## yustr

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Friends,

Haven't been around much lately - no reason really, just not posting.

On Friday, I bought a Pentax Auto-Takumar 55mm F1.8 screw mount lens - more than 30 years old. Glass and mechanics are in pristine condition. Am waiting for the adapter ring and will certainly post some of the results. I only mention this to have my fellow TSF photog's keep their eyes open for these superb lens. Adapters are available for all camera bodies. Yes, they're 100 manual so its back to old school methods but that's a little of the attraction. 

Oh yeah, another reason...cost = $25. :grin: (New equivalent = $700)


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Thanks for the tip ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice pics Sandman .. I like the pics with those logs too ..


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Welcome back yustr - Good to see you again :wave:

Sandy they are great photos. With respect to cropping, remember the 'Rule of Thirds'
Putting the subject matter (the boat) in the centre is so natural when taking the photo. It also seems so natural to keep it in the centre when cropping.

However, imagine dividing the image area equally into thirds. Imagine two horizontal and two vertical lines dividing it up.

Placing the main subject matter on one of the lines or where a horizontal and vertical lines cross will make the picture more aesthetically pleasing.

I would suggest adding a wee bit more above the boat so that the boat sits on the first imaginary line up and if possible re do the crop to allow the boat the be on or near one of the vertical imaginary lines.

Wherever possible, have the primary object facing towards the centre of the photo ...

However, that said & done, there will always be exceptions to the 'Rule of Thirds' :grin:

If any of the readers have never heard of or want to learn more on the 'Rule of Thirds', I suggest a Google of the subject...


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Lovely shots there Sandy - Re: the Lake Wartook photo, are they houses on that hillside, just right-and-above centre?


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Wow that's a saving!!
Whoops I must check to see if we have gone to another page.
EDIT:
Thanks DF
Thanks for that Donald I didn't know about that... still learning

Thanks WereBo, they aren't houses just bare rock I would say.


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Sandy - agree with you on the crop of the lake pic :grin: looks much better - sort of breaks it into 1/4's horizontally.

Apollo Bay area is really nice part of the world - spent some time there a few years back looking around the forests - so green and at times so quiet with sounds dampened by the thickness of growth - often gets misty rain making it very mysterious looking and again dampens the sounds


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

I've just been googling about the rule of thirds and it is very interesting. I guess with the waterfall one I accidentally followed the rule with the top of the fall being on the top horizontal line and the right log in the foreground being on the right vertical line.

Will look at it a bit more later, have to get some work done thanks Donald


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Thanks zulu it is a pretty place I had quite a few surfing holidays on the Great Ocean road when I was younger. I thought of you when I found this web site it is around the Eyre Peninsula.
Shane Smith salt eyre photography


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

thanks for the link Sandy - some great shots there - one of them was featured on the Coastalwatch site recently - in their top twenty surf photos - the one of the surfer with the dolphin surfing the same wave :grin:


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Yes that is a great shot of the surfer and the dolphin.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Definitely beautiful photos in that there link Sandy, especially the surfer/dolphin shot - He's caught the action and drama of surfing perfectly, I was almost getting an adrenalin-rush just looking at them :laugh:



I don't who took this shot, or where, but it's amongst my favourite 'water' pics... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

That is a good shot WereBo. Imagine them all coming at you, in fact you would be safe because they are so nimble they would weave past you. I remember once I was half way through an eskimo roll and one came flying out next to me :grin:


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

'Surfing with Dolphins' has got to be on par with 'Dancing with Wolves' :grin:


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

I think I would choose the dolphins :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

ha ha - yes me too - less chance of being eaten I would think - all deference to the lupine leaning members of TSF of course - I'm sure they would refrain from taking even the slightest of nibbles :grin:

Love surfing with dolphins - such beautiful creatures!


----------



## GZ

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



DonaldG said:


> Welcome back yustr - Good to see you again :wave:
> 
> Sandy they are great photos. With respect to cropping, remember the 'Rule of Thirds'
> Putting the subject matter (the boat) in the centre is so natural when taking the photo. It also seems so natural to keep it in the centre when cropping.
> 
> However, imagine dividing the image area equally into thirds. Imagine two horizontal and two vertical lines dividing it up.
> 
> Placing the main subject matter on one of the lines or where a horizontal and vertical lines cross will make the picture more aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> I would suggest adding a wee bit more above the boat so that the boat sits on the first imaginary line up and if possible re do the crop to allow the boat the be on or near one of the vertical imaginary lines.
> 
> Wherever possible, have the primary object facing towards the centre of the photo ...
> 
> However, that said & done, there will always be exceptions to the 'Rule of Thirds' :grin:
> 
> If any of the readers have never heard of or want to learn more on the 'Rule of Thirds', I suggest a Google of the subject...


We artists (even out of practice) call this the "Golden Ratio". :grin:

I was browsing through some of the photos and restorations and just wanted to say you fellas do some great work!


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



gavinzach said:


> We artists (even out of practice) call this the "Golden Ratio". :grin:


Not quite right. The *rule of thirds *can apply to *any* aspect ratio. Whereas the Golden Ratio (GR) is just that. A *fixed* aspect *ratio*.

If you have a look here, you will see that I refer to the GR and give the dimensions for a GR when relating to an image 1024 wide. IE: 1024x633

The golden ratio of a rectangle is A/B=1.618
EG 1:1.618 Or if you really want to be absolute 1:1.61803399

As applied to more common photo/graphic sizes applicable to Internet, I have calculated the following list that complies to the Golden (aspect) Ratio:

In Pixels, the first column gives a common dimension. The second column gives the corresponding dimension to create an oblong to the Golden (aspect) Ratio. (To the nearest pixel)
320x198
500x309
640x396
800x494
1024x633
1280x791
1920x1187
2048x1266

Googling "Golden Ratio" will bring up a mind blowing dissertations on GR

QED :smile:


----------



## Ooudestomp

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

I found another version of the pic I posted earlier on...








Can this one be fixed?


----------



## GZ

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

@ Donald, I agree with you for the most part... But I believe the golden ratio can be used for an aesthetically pleasing composition in any aspect ratio. 

@ Sandy, Hope you don't mind, but I downloaded your un-cropped photo and performed a crop of my own... I have deleted the original from my HDD, if that is any consolation! :grin:

I cropped it using the rules (loosely) of the golden ratio, and a little "adjusting by eye".


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



gavinzach said:


> @ Donald, I agree with you for the most part... But I believe the golden ratio can be used for an aesthetically pleasing composition in any aspect ratio.


Unfortunately, no it can't. Your phrase contradicts itself.

The Golden Ratio is an aspect ratio

The Golden Ratio is a FIXED *proportional* relation between the height and the width of a rectangle. IE: It is a FIXED aspect and a mathematically defined *ratio* of 1:1.618.

Any other aspect ratio that does not comply with the fixed proportional relationship of 1:1.618 can not, by definition, be a GR.

However, many NON GR aspect ratios can give a pleasing visual proportion.


----------



## GZ

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



DonaldG said:


> Unfortunately, no it can't. Your phrase contradicts itself.
> 
> The Golden Ratio is an aspect ratio
> 
> The Golden Ratio is a FIXED *proportional* relation between the height and the width of a rectangle. IE: It is a FIXED aspect and a mathematically defined *ratio* of 1:1.618.
> 
> Any other aspect ratio that does not comply with the fixed proportional relationship of 1:1.618 can not, by definition, be a GR.
> 
> However, many NON GR aspect ratios can give a pleasing visual proportion.


Unfortunately I have to disagree... I believe you are thinking of the golden rectangle, which is a form of the golden ratio. But the golden ratio can be used in all matter of geometric shapes and sizes, including Line segments, ellipses, polygons etc.

There is no reason to get into the mathematical specifics here... but the diversity allows it to be used in all manner of compositions, from the simplest to the most complex.

Take Da Vinci's "The Last Supper" for instance. It is not a common "aspect ratio" in any means. It is more of a panorama or "widescreen". DaVinci used the Golden Ratio (or Golden Mean) in it's composition. 

As for photographic composition, it is usually much harder to achieve, unless you are doing still life or portraits. But it still can be used, positionally, as you stated in your original reply to sandy. Which I have illustrated in my attachment.

This can also be used horizontally, vertically and diagonally.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

You may disagree but if you do your research on the definition of a 'Ratio' and research the Golden Ratio, you will find that I am correct. 

You CANNOT have a ratio that deviates from 1:1.618 *and still call it a Golden Ratio*. It can ONLY be called a Golden Ratio when one side is EXACTLY 1.6183399 times longer than the other.

The Golden Ratio is not a variable figure it is *precisely and mathematically defined* as above.

Google "Golden Ratio" and you will see that it is a fixed mathmatical definition.

_(I did study the subject at the London School of Photography at London University while preparing for my Institute of British Photographers (IBP) qualifications.)_


----------



## GZ

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



DonaldG said:


> You may disagree but if you do your research on the definition of a 'Ratio' and research the Golden Ratio, you will find that I am correct.
> 
> You CANNOT have a ratio that deviates from 1:1.618 *and still call it a Golden Ratio*. It can ONLY be called a Golden Ratio when one side is EXACTLY 1.6183399 times longer than the other.
> 
> The Golden Ratio is not a variable figure it is *precisely and mathematically defined* as above.
> 
> Google "Golden Ratio" and you will see that it is a fixed mathmatical definition.
> 
> _(I did study the subject at the London School of Photography at London University while preparing for my Institute of British Photographers (IBP) qualifications.)_


But you are confusing "Rectangle" with "Ratio". A ratio is, simply, the relationship between two numbers. In a rectangle, a ratio could be the relationship between the length of the sides. That is exactly what an aspect ratio is. Now, you can also have the ratio of the diameter of a circle and it's circumference. You can also have the ratio of one stretch of a road to another. Ratio does not mean rectangle. That is where you are confused. 

The golden ratio is, quite simply, the ratio of 1:1.618. It does not have to be applied to a rectangle, as stated in my last post.

(and I had a full scholarship to the Maryland Institute College of Art, which was my first choice of career. Unfortunately, situations out of my control kept me from pursuing it.)


----------



## AlbertMC2

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Hi

This is a very interesting and confusing topic it seems.
This is my understanding however I have no qualifications to prove my understanding!

Both the Golden Rule and Rule of thirds are ratios.

The Golden Rule being 1 : 1.1618
Since it is a ratio it could also be 2 : 2.3236 = 1 : 1.1618 etc

The Rule of Thirds is also a ratio
I suppose in photography it would be something like (dividing where you place the focus):
1/3 : 2/3 or 1 : 2
(Or in theory I suppose it could be 1/3 : 1/3 : 1/3 or 1 : 1 : 1)
(Note : My maths could be off a little)

So they are completely different ratios. Both are proportional because they are both a constant ratio (always boils down to the same ratio respectively).
The golden rule can be used as an aspect ratio (width : height) but is not by default (it is then called the golden rectangle)


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

being a very practical person I look at pictures and either like them, dislike them or the leave me unaffected .. what always confuses me is whether to crop one way or another or not at all .. 

here are a few shots I have taken recently .. and a crop of the last one .. can't quite figure out which one I prefer .. Couldn't see much but knew that the ca,era was going to see a lot more than I can .. 

#1.)










#2.) I zoomed in too far on this one .. In actual fact I couldn't see a thing it was really much darker than appears in the photo (or perhaps my old eyes :laugh










#3.) tweaked the zoom back a bit ..










#4.) Cropped from #3. I only took these 3 shots .. knowing full well that some security guard would probably turn up shortly to "remind me that I wasn't allowed to take photo's there .. 










I quite like #'s 1, 3 & 4 .. the crop removes the "lighting which might be said to be distracting .. however it seems to work all ways ..:4-dontkno

btw .. all as originally taken just resized and #4 cropped then resized


----------



## yustr

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



AlbertMC2 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a very interesting and confusing topic it seems.
> This is my understanding however I have no qualifications to prove my understanding!
> 
> Both the Golden Rule and Rule of thirds are ratios.
> 
> The Golden Rule being 1 : 1.1618
> Since it is a ratio it could also be 2 : 2.3236 = 1 : 1.1618 etc
> 
> The Rule of Thirds is also a ratio
> I suppose in photography it would be something like (dividing where you place the focus):
> 1/3 : 2/3 or 1 : 2
> (Or in theory I suppose it could be 1/3 : 1/3 : 1/3 or 1 : 1 : 1)
> (Note : My maths could be off a little)
> 
> So they are completely different ratios. Both are proportional because they are both a constant ratio (always boils down to the same ratio respectively).
> The golden rule can be used as an aspect ratio (width : height) but is not by default (it is then called the golden rectangle)


Perhaps look at it this way:

Every picture has certain dimensions H x W. If the ratio of those two is 1: 1.162 then its at the Golden Ratio. So if your pic is 8' x 10" its not at the GR (8" x 1.1618 = 9.2944"). 

Now, the Rule of Thirds for that (8x10) says to place the main points of interest at spots located (approximately) 1/3 from the top or bottom (2.6") and 1/3 from either side (3.33"). 

But, your pic doesn't have to be 8x10. Maybe it looks best cropped at 5x10. That's way off of the Golden Ratio but the Rule of Thirds still applies. So the main points of interest would be at the intersections of 3.33" from either side and 1.67" from the top and bottom. 

Both of these are general guidelines that experience has shown to please the eye but the bottom line is: do what looks best.


----------



## GZ

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

The Rule of Thirds is native to photography. It states that you divide the composition into 9 even sections and place important compositional elements along the lines and intersections... For example... If you took a photograph of a lone tree on an open plain, you would align the horizon with the lower "third" and the tree with either the right or left "third". This is said to add a dynamic to the composition, and it does. It could also make a mediocre photograph a stunning composition.

The "Golden Rectangle" is what keeps getting confused with the golden ratio. The Golden Rectangle is a rectangle that the lenghts of the sides are the golden ratio. 

The golden ratio, on the other hand is a mathematical ratio that has been used for thousands of years in architecture and art to design and create buildings and works of art. Leonardo DaVinci was enamored with the golden ratio. 

Take, for instance, the Mona Lisa...


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Wow .. must have bee a tall order finding the right nice young lady, conforming to the relevant proportions .. :laugh:

lighten up guys .. we don't need to be pedantic .. It's all about what is pleasing to the eye & that varies from one person to the other .. 
:wave:


----------



## GZ

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

You are right *Done_Fishin*, I am not trying to be pedantic, I just want people to understand that the golden ratio can be applied to more than just a rectangle and that ratio and rectangle are not synonymous.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

point taken 

This is me (self-portrait), taken the other night, looking for something that is quite elusive .. and getting in the picture .. I was trying to photograph moonbeams and tree branches .. camera held horizontally so I had no idea what I was seeing i the viewfinder .. need to carry a mirror with me too now :smile: I reckon its covered by a few of the rules mentioned ..


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



gavinzach said:


> You are right *Done_Fishin*, I am not trying to be pedantic, I just want people to understand that the golden ratio can be applied to more than just a rectangle and that ratio and rectangle are not synonymous.


That is correct. but were were discussing the Rule of Thirds and you erroneously claimed that it was what you artists called the Golden Ratio



> We artists (even out of practice) call this the "Golden Ratio".


As it has been pointed out, the *Rule of Thirds* is not the golden ratio...

Let us now close the subject of the Golden Ratio and get back on track.


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Haha D_F, thats so funny. I Really like how it turned out though.


----------



## GZ

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

DonaldG, I have the utmost respect for your photography, as I have seen many samples of it in my time here at TSF. No disrespect to you, but when I made my initial statement



> We artists (even out of practice) call this the "Golden Ratio".


I was referring to a "Rule of Thirds" that I am more familiar with, that uses the Golden Mean in its execution. I apologize for the initial misconception on my part.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Getting back to the rule of thirds, to demonstrate the effectiveness I took this photograph yesterday in Poole Harbour yesterday (Poole is where scouting first started)









The subject matter, a sculpture of Baden-Powell, is slap bang in the middle of the frame.
A 'nice' picture but nothing special...









The same photograph cropped according to the rule of thirds on one plane.
A much nicer and more pleasant image to look at.









Not quite the rule of thirds, but still avoiding the 'put the subject in the middle of the frame' syndrome.


----------



## AlbertMC2

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

I think the last picture with just the bust looks pretty good off centre.
The difference between the other two is extremely subtle - but still nice.

I think Done_Fishin's self portrait is more in line with the Rule of Thirds. The tree is in the bottom third (or is that ninth?) and his head in the top third (ninth?):grin:


----------



## yustr

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Done_Fishin said:


> point taken
> 
> This is me (self-portrait), taken the other night, looking for something that is quite elusive .. and getting in the picture .. I was trying to photograph moonbeams and tree branches .. camera held horizontally so I had no idea what I was seeing i the viewfinder .. need to carry a mirror with me too now :smile: I reckon its covered by a few of the rules mentioned ..



There's an old expression that applies here: the best photograhers are the ones with dirty knees.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



AlbertMC2 said:


> I think Done_Fishin's self portrait is more in line with the Rule of Thirds. The tree is in the bottom third (or is that ninth?) and his head in the top third (ninth?):grin:


it's confusing though since you don't know which third to look at .. the trees & moon , the sky or my Head ?? :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



yustr said:


> There's an old expression that applies here: the best photograhers are the ones with dirty knees.


Wish I could get my knees dirty .. having problems after a motorist caused me to brake sharply (bicycle) some time back and my knee accidentally got used as an emergency anchor on the road .. no problems now till I try to kneel down and then "does it complain!" .. at least it's a good reminder though to be careful .. not that it was my fault .. the car came out of a side turning into my path.

I know what you mean though, I spend a lot of time experimenting (like above .. :smile


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

DF the pic of the yacht I prefer the first one with a little of the back ground.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



sandman55 said:


> DF the pic of the yacht I prefer the first one with a little of the back ground.



That then brings us back to the million dollar question of where and how to crop it .. so many variations and so many people with differing opinions!


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

This is where it comes down to your choice - you are the one you have to please most. 

As with any artwork, the artist is showing the audience his/her vision of the world - not all will like it or relate to it but it is the artist's viewpoint and what he/she is trying to communicate about their world.

As you take more pics and look at them with an analytical eye you will develop both a skill in determining which is the best composition and a recognisable style - a way of seeing things and then showing others how you see things - what is it about the scene in front of you that makes you want to take the pic in the first place and how can you show others that?
For some it will be the way the light hits something, it may be the stillness of a scene, it may be the sense of something about to happen, the beauty of nature, a particular characteristic of a person etc


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Done_Fishin said:


> That then brings us back to the million dollar question of where and how to crop it .. so many variations and so many people with differing opinions!


What about trying taking a bit off the right side which will move the boat to the right and you would have to take some off the top and bottom to keep the same ratio but with a bit more off the bottom to keep the waterline about one third off the bottom to see how the one third rule looks like.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Here is something for the Harley aficionados.

The "Boss Hoss"

At 1000 RPM the Chevrolet V8 5.733 litre engine of the "Boss Hoss" already delivers more performance than an open Harley at full throttle. Therefore, with one fixed gear, this bike can deliver between 30 and 250 km per hour. Frame, swinging, wheels and tank are custom built, whereas the stretched telescopic forl, the instruments and the front wheel brake were taken from a production Harley.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Beautiful pics, but it does cause one to wonder how the rider could hear the stereo while wearing a helmet, over the noise of the engine... :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

I was wondering that - The volume must have been high - they would have heard him miles away!


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Isn't that for when it is parked and the ladies are making goo goo eyes at him :grin:


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Possibly, if the speakers still work, the rubber-seal is falling out of the left one :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

some sunset pics taken from just up the street from my house before Christmas - sky started out kinda interesting pastel shades then gradually became really intense.... then faded to dark - last one is just for colour and texture of the sky/clouds


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

sort of makes you want to have been there .. Nice !!


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

WOW!!! That is a striking sky!!! The last pic could just as easily be a close-up of a fiery explosion - Beautiful


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice pics zulu :sayyes:


----------



## yustr

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Awhile back I mentioned getting a new lens - if you can call a nearly 40 year old lens new. Anyway its a 55mm F1.8 Auto-Takumar screw mount - this works out to a 85mm on my Pentax. (You'd use an adapter for whatever body you have.) Have to use manual focus and manual exposure but the results can be quite nice. Here's a test shot I made. 6 seconds @ F16 iso 100.

Oh did I mention I got the lens (and a film camera) for $25. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

wow - crisp and clear (more so when seen at correct size) and nice colour depth too - many say that some of the old glass is still beter than a lot of the standard lenses around at the moment.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Not at all bad for a $25 lens. In fact a very nice lens. I agree with ZCM's comment that some of the older lenses of 40 - 50 years ago were great optics.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Super skys, ZCM


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Wow $25


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Love the texture and colour in the sky ZCM.


----------



## frott

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



DonaldG said:


> You may disagree but if you do your research on the definition of a 'Ratio' and research the Golden Ratio, you will find that I am correct.
> 
> You CANNOT have a ratio that deviates from 1:1.618 *and still call it a Golden Ratio*. It can ONLY be called a Golden Ratio when one side is EXACTLY 1.6183399 times longer than the other.
> 
> The Golden Ratio is not a variable figure it is *precisely and mathematically defined* as above.
> 
> Google "Golden Ratio" and you will see that it is a fixed mathmatical definition.
> 
> _(I did study the subject at the London School of Photography at London University while preparing for my Institute of British Photographers (IBP) qualifications.)_



The part that you're not grasping is that a golden rectangle/ratio can be found WITHIN non-golden rectangle/ratios.

ie, you can have a 2 foot by 2 foot painting and a face within it is constructed within a golden rectangle. 

This is all that is being stated. The golden ratio is a proportion system that is dominant within nature that lends credibility or "correctness" to certain depictions or patterns that feels comfortable to a viewer since they consciously or not see the golden ratio regularly.


For example, the photo of lee harvey oswald's shooting has oswald in the smaller portion of a golden ratio with ruby filling the larger. This rectangle is found in the center of a non-golden ratio photograph.


Though you were correct in questioning the initial post: 


> We artists (even out of practice) call this the "Golden Ratio".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was browsing through some of the photos and restorations and just wanted to say you fellas do some great work!



The rule of thirds has nothing to do with the golden ratio, but perhaps the quotes were meant as a signifier that the term was used loosely as in "it's the most important ratio in photography." 


so to recap...

rule of thirds: you can divide any rectangle into a 3x3 grid and use the intersections points to form the interest points of dynamism in the frame

golden ratio: roughly 1: 1.61803399, can be used within any rectangle to form a "naturally pleasing" section. can also be used to construct metaforms / rectangles which have many natural points of interest within them.

this follow up is incorrect:


> Unfortunately, no it can't [be used for an aesthetically pleasing composition in any aspect ratio.
> Your phrase contradicts itself.
> ​



One way to imagine this is if you have an arbitrary monitor size... 2x2 foot monitor or 7x3 foot monitor etc... and then you place a golden rectangle in the middle of it and have a letterbox/border. Viola. Aesthetically pleasing composition within any aspect ratio.



long time lurker! :4-dontkno


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Thought this was put to bed.

Oh, and welcome "Long time lurker".


----------



## mcorton

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Here are a few of mine. I hope you enjoy them.

I couldn't get it to work. I need to make my photos smaller.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*










Cruise ship leaving Piraeus Harbour a week or so back


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice colours with the sunset DF and the sun's line of reflection on the water.


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

mcorton IRFANVIEW is a free program that you can use to resize photo's.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



frott said:


> .... is that a golden rectangle/ratio can be found WITHIN non-golden rectangle/ratios.


 The issue was the *aspect ratio* of the GR. Not the subject matter within. Or the container of the GR.

The other issue was the rule of thirds, which can be applied to *ANY* aspect ratio.


*This subject of the GR is now closed*


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Very subtly done DF, it took a while to realise that what I thought was an island, is the cruise-ship :laugh:

I like the way the setting sun's illuminating the water


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

total luck that I headed down to that point and started shooting .. it was zoomed in at max .. wasn't so keen on the wide angle view










this was better, made by adding two shots together ..


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice. The distant one looks more peaceful.


----------



## yustr

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice..I too prefer the wider angle shot.

Interesting how your lens squares the sun.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



yustr said:


> Nice..I too prefer the wider angle shot.
> 
> Interesting how your lens squares the sun.


seems to be a starburst effect when checking against the original which causes a squaring of the sun .. as the sun goes down and the intensity changes it looks more circular ...


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Beautiful shot D_F. Great light!


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Peaceful :sayyes:


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Hi guys - I have just quickly popped in to comment on how well this chat room has worked out. Congrats to you all who make it an interesting place.

I have not commented on any particular images but I do like to see those images from those who have the courage to explore 'into the sun' shots... Well done D_F...

I hope to be back with you all in the not too distant future, once I get through my current workload... Cheers :wave:


----------



## Mack

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Was just going through some images from last year. Like these. I was practising panning seagulls and photographing seals which come into the harbour. I kind of wish I had used my polarising filter for the seagulls as the water is a bit distracting, however, I like the clarity of the subject and the slight motion in the wings.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

I opened the thread to see this in front of me 










all I could think of was "WOW!!!" great shot mack, great photo ..


----------



## WereBo

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Ditto what DF said, superb ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

very nice mack -love the top-end feathers (technical bird terminology there :laugh: ) and their slight blurring giving the movement and translucency :grin:

this is one of my only bird & water pics that I like - just like the immaculate patterning of the feathers - shows up more in the hi-res version of course


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

you guys are gonna make me wander around now looking for feathered friends to photo .. 

not that I think I could outdo either of the above shots .. ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## sandman55

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Good shots Mack and zulu :sayyes:


----------



## yustr

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

Nice work. Birds are nice to capture especially if you can highlight the intricacies of their plumage. 

Zulu, my only critique is that I wish the little guy was turned the other way; looking out into a wider negative space. As Mack's is flying into.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*

The one that got away! (An OOB!)


----------



## WereBo

I hope it didn't injure itself trying to get out the window :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Looks like he is flying back in :grin: Clever photo shopping


----------



## Done_Fishin

Apart from not having taken a realistic bird photo .. well maybe a few from a local park some time back .. doing some OOB stuff has been on my list of things to do .. even a permanent link to your article Don .. 

apart from the beautiful picture you have shown above there is also the fantastic way you present it .. I suppose I should stay at home a bit more and start trying harder .. so much to do ( I want to do!) and so little time to do it ..


----------



## DonaldG

Cheers!


----------



## sandman55

Good one Donald


----------



## WereBo

Very weird but highly effective - beautifully worked Donald


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks folks

'Going 'solo' for the first time':
(It needs a good caption anyone)


----------



## sandman55

Good pic Donald. What about "Together"


----------



## WereBo

'OK Junior, the 1st lesson of take-off, is to see who else is already flapping....'


----------



## zuluclayman

Lift that leg, don't drag it! Bank hard right! aggghhh .. learners! who'd have 'em!


----------



## yustr

"I don't have to take off quicker than the croc...only quicker than you..."


----------



## DonaldG

Those are some rib tickling coments. What is not in view is a female goose. The big fella on the right was giving the little fella teh 'Keep yer cotton pickins off!'

The following are some very expensive kit I saw at an air show...


----------



## WereBo

Is that a variation of a 'Rifle-grip' for telephoto-lenses: It's hard to tell from that angle, but if that rod protruding into the grip is part of the shoulder-stock, I bet it's all too easy to receive scraped knuckles on it


----------



## sandman55

All I saw was $ signs :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> Is that a variation of a 'Rifle-grip' for telephoto-lenses: It's hard to tell from that angle, but if that rod protruding into the grip is part of the shoulder-stock, I bet it's all too easy to receive scraped knuckles on it


BushHawk = $$$$


----------



## WereBo

Sheeeesh!!!! $$$'s indeed


----------



## GZ

You could probably make something similar out of an old aluminum crutch, a broken tripod and a paintball grip.


----------



## zuluclayman

there are any number of DIY shoulder mount tutorials/instructions out there and countless threads on photography sites - some look pretty shonky and even downright dangerous to the health of your kit, others seem to work well. There's been an explosion in the manufacture (both pro & DIY) of these types of stabilising devices since DSLR's started being used for video making. Most, if not all, DSLR's in video mode have no Image Stabilisation working meaning footage can be very shaky if filmed "from the hip" (no tripod) and they also suffer from the "jello effect" or rolling shutter when panning too quickly so serious users get about looking a bit like this:











well maybe not quite as good looking as this :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

I was going to ask if she comes with it :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol:

got attracted by lighting & the mirror effect where an outflow goes to the sea when cycling along trhe coast a few days ago .. it's a small chapel ... lots of shots .. here are a few ..


----------



## SABL

Nice shots guys!! How many of you night owls are going to take photos of tonight's "Super Moon"??


----------



## Done_Fishin

The forecast here is rain .. so that makes it highly unlikely of getting anything .. even if my camera was capable of such a feat .. last night we had clear skies and this is the best I could do ..


----------



## WereBo

Hopefully, depending if I can catch it between the tall buildings :grin:

Beautiful shots DF, I'm still waiting for the warmer nights to arrive - The parked vehicles downstairs were thick frost, this morning :sigh:



Update! I just had a look outside and the moon has just appeared, right on time!!! I'm off to get the camera ready, it's going to be fun cos the moon is at the end of my block, and going directly overhead with no access to roof - I hope I don't fall over the balcony, trying to get the angle :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Well, I set the camera to automatic in 'Night + tripod' and remembered to set the self-timer to 2 seconds, to avoid and jitters and all I got wos a white blob :grin:

I set it to manual aperture f6.1 if I remember the screen correctly), and auto shutter-speed. At 18X zoom, I got this, with a couple of tree-branches wanting to get in on the act.











It looks a helluva lot better than it photographs :grin:


----------



## SABL

Nice try, WereBo!! Need some tree pruners?? Still have a few hours to go.....I may try the old P&S for a pic or three. No tripod.......


----------



## zuluclayman

all clouded over here last night - kept peeking out but no good :sigh:

@ DF the last chapel one looks good


----------



## SABL

Don't look now, but guess who didn't check his camera battery.......:sigh:

Don't know what harm may be done but I will let it charge for 1/2 hour and hope the battery doesn't have some type of memory. Battery is 8 yrs old and I'm sure it's on it's way out.


----------



## WereBo

Good luck with the battery SABL, they always die at the worst time :wink:


We had out 1st Spring day today, clear blue sky and the temp. into double-figures (oh ok then, 12C :grin so I decided to have another play with the 'Sup-Macro' - This is the 'subject' on my balcony....











And these are what's presently residing there....


----------



## Done_Fishin

Werebo .. compared to my white blobs your moon looks terrific .. just getting ready to go out cycling so might have managed to get a few decent non biking, non crazy company shots by the time i get back .. I have noticed the bloom o the almond trees ( al bloom no leaves!! might be cherry though haha ) and haven't had a chence yet to grab any shots .. nice shots you have above ..


----------



## Will Watts

I'm still new to photography, but here are some I took yesterday in Windsor Great Park:









(A bit wonky, I have a few better ones of this, but this happens to be uploaded.)




























(Sorry if the sizes are too big, I am just taking them off my uploads to Photobucket)


----------



## Done_Fishin

NIce work .. and the sizes look ok to me .. just the right size for the forum .. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Got some of my blossom today .. after a poor start grabbed these better looking shots ..


















































as you can see the last two were taken to experiment with focal length ..


----------



## Will Watts

Nice pictures :smile:

I have a question, what are things like TRIXES 58MM Wide Angle Lens for Canon 350D 400D 450D: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics for? - As in, are these cheap lens attachments any use? Or a complete waste of money?


----------



## zuluclayman

The wide-angle converter is really just that - isn't a full lens in the true sense of the word but converts whatever lens you have attached to your camera to a wider angle of view. You can also get tele-converters that increase the focal length of your existing lens giving more telephoto capabilities - usually only by a factor of 2x or so - any more than that and you start getting distortion as these aren't ground to the same specs as true lenses. You can also get macro-tubes - same deal, they just adapt your lens, not replace it.

All of these don't do as good a job as buying the correct focal length lens but are much, much cheaper.

I like the last b/w shot of yours - nicely framed and a good sense of perspective and space :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Some nice pics guys keep em coming


----------



## sandman55

When my late Mother in law passed away we wanted a happy photo of her and we had one of her birthday with my wife in it and I had the job of cropping it changing the back ground colour removing the paper hat and building hair where the hat was then removing the gloss from her glasses and here is the progressive result


----------



## Done_Fishin

nicely done .. good work ..


----------



## WereBo

Very nicely worked Sandy , excellent job ray:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks guys


----------



## DonaldG

Yes, well done Sandy. Excellent result.

Welcome also to Someguy our latest club member...

Some great blossom pics WB & D_F... keep 'em coming

EDIT: I tried some moon shots with the 300mm telephoto last night. A dead loss! Thin cloud and light polution!

I will try again tonight...


----------



## sandman55

Thanks Donald.


----------



## Will Watts

Thanks :wave:

Down at the Airforce memorial:









I am going to try and retake this photo, try and get the bar straighter, or at least much less obvious.

I think I might get some of the lens converters, I would ideally like lots of new lenses, but being a student I don't have hundreds to spare :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Someguy...

I hope you don't mind but I have saved you a trip out to get the bar straight!

Doesn't DPP (Digital Photo Professional) have the tools to straighten?


----------



## Will Watts

Thanks, that looks better.

I'm not overly familiar with photo editing, I couldn't find a way to do it in DPP so it only straightened the top bar, rather than adjusting the angle of the whole picture.


----------



## DonaldG

I cheated a little - I used the crop tool in Photoshop and in doing so, I invoked the 'Perspective' facility. that allows you to set the corners of the crop tool to the lines that you want to correct. In this case only the top corners were adjusted so as to make the crop line on the top to be parallel to the top bar.:smile:


----------



## Will Watts

I only have GIMP, and that confuses me enough :laugh:

Currently, my kit is a Canon 500D - A EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 II lens - A similar lens from my old camera - EF 28-90mm 1:4-5.6 III - and a EF 90-300mm 1:4.5-5.6

What should I consider buying to add to this?

I just have a standard Canon bag that came with my old Camera. Noticing the differences between the two small kit lenses that came with each camera, I don't know which one is better to use?


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for the praise guys .. I also took a few shots later that night with an almost dead battery ...

this is the environment .. and theres a tree with blossom in the light (middle lamp of three diagonally) on the right .. 










up close 











High winds & tree height, though made it very difficult to zoom in for the shot ..



















and this was about the best it got


----------



## DonaldG

Please remember the 'only 5 images per post' rule :wink: :grin:


----------



## WereBo

It's a pity about the blurring on the blossom close-ups, but even the gentlest of breezes will kill a shot when zoomed in - They'd be excellent otherwise :sigh:


----------



## DonaldG

someguy201 said:


> I only have GIMP, and that confuses me enough :laugh:
> 
> Currently, my kit is a Canon 500D - A EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 II lens - A similar lens from my old camera - EF 28-90mm 1:4-5.6 III - and a EF 90-300mm 1:4.5-5.6
> 
> What should I consider buying to add to this?
> 
> I just have a standard Canon bag that came with my old Camera. Noticing the differences between the two small kit lenses that came with each camera, I don't know which one is better to use?


You have a great range of lenses - they cover 18mm to 300mm. The only things I can suggest is perhaps an extension ring/tube or a macro lens. I have recently bought a Sigma 50mm Macro and it is very sharp. However it is not a cheap one!

It is possible to get 'reversing rings' that allow you to mount the lens on back to front to be able to use it as a macro lens. Do a Google search for Reversing Rings...


----------



## Will Watts

I will look into that, would any of those cheap Macro Lens converters on ebay be of any use? Or is the difference they make rather minimal?

I don't currently have much in the way of accessories, one of my friends suggested getting some filters etc, any suggestions?

Also, while the reviews say the build quality of this lens isn't perfect, would something like this be worth getting? : Canon EF 50 mm f/1.8 II Lens: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

I'm only vaguely getting used to the different uses of different lenses, what situations would that kind of lens get used in? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Yeas - that 50mm is a plasticy looking thing but it is remarkably sharp - Known as the 'Nifty Fifty' I hear that it can deliver some outstanding results. I was going to get one but went for a 70~200mm zoom instead.

Since I got my B I G lens, the 28~300 L, I haven't taken it off my Canon 2DMkII. The sigma 50mm more or less is mounted on my 20D and very rarely use the 18~55 stock lens or the 70~200L

One accessory I do suggest is a remote cable release. Once you have that, you can do exposures in excess of 30 seconds. I think the 400D has a max 30 seconds without the cable release. It is primarily used in conjunction with a tripod.

I also suggest a monopod for use with your 90~300. I don't leave the house without my monopod - it is magic...

That should give you some food for thought.

Also spend a little time with your imaging software - experiment, always make a copy of your images and experiment on the copy, never on the original. That way, if you mess it up, you can always make another copy from the original...

What about backing up - do you have all your images on at least 2 different drives?

I could go on .... :grin:


----------



## Mack

Nifty fifty is a nice lens that has given good results for me. Having said that, I don't use it very often. I have been toying with the idea of dedicated use where I use it exclusivley for a couple of months and see if it gives me some fresh ideas on composition.

Macro adapters are ok. I have only tried the screw-on glass type. Not sure about the extention tubes but I have heard they are better as you arn't adding glass.


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> Please remember the 'only 5 images per post' rule :wink: :grin:


Sorry Don .. wrist slapped ..


----------



## Will Watts

I will look at getting a monopod, and possibly a few lens converters as they are a lot cheaper than buying a new lens. I need to take more pictures with the lenses I have atm, and get better and more experienced.

As for backing up - In theory I back up everything constantly, and follow all the security advice I will tell others (separate passwords for everything etc). Unfortunately I can be a little lazy when it comes to things like that myself, but my data still gets fairly regularly backed up onto an external HD - That is presuming my automatic backups work fine. All my decent photos are uploaded onto flickr and photobucket, (by decent I mean vaguely better than the normal blurry ones), but I would still be annoyed if I lost my other photos.

Someone said it was definitely better to get the f1.4 over the 50mm f1.8 if I could afford it, however as I think it's about £300, it's a little out of my price range. 

I will look at some of the cheaper options, and hopefully look into getting a new lens in a couple of months. 

All in all, I need to sort out quite a lot to do with my computer, and take some more pictures :grin:


----------



## WereBo

I took these yesterday, whilst wandering around Greenwich Park....










A close-up of the pink stuff :grin:











Spring is sprung.... - The branch was approx 4' over my head, I had to wait for the breeze to stop swaying the branch, then pray my arms didn't fall off through holding the camera as close as possible :laugh:










I'm starting to discover a few 'snags' with this camera, the Autofocus can't be disabled!! No matter what settings I set, I couldn't get it to lock onto the 2 buds :upset:










This one was fine though....


----------



## Will Watts

Final edit (hah, sure) of my Mono Park pic:


----------



## Done_Fishin

@ werebo .. I appreciate the bit about tired arms .. it's not the weight of my camera but the wait for the wind to stop .. they called it a "light" breeze .. but it didn't seem like it at the time :laugh:... 

nice photos from both of you ..


----------



## sandman55

Nice pics guys :4-clap:


----------



## Mack

someguy201 said:


> Someone said it was definitely better to get the f1.4 over the 50mm f1.8


It's doughtfull you will have a need for a f1.4. F1.8 is plenty. IMHO

Nice mono. If you get the chance to take this again try keeping the path straight ahead of you to contrast the line of the trees or vice versa.

@ Werebo - Great close ups. You can feel summer is bursting to get started.


----------



## WereBo

I think I was expecting more out of this camera than it can do, I was trying to get the swirly patterns of the leaves breaking out - I know it would've been a lot sharper on my ol' Praktica 35mm (or Donald's beauty :grin

The pattern's there, just nor as sharp as I would haver liked :sigh:


----------



## DonaldG

Mack said:


> It's doughtfull you will have a need for a f1.4. F1.8 is plenty. IMHO


Agreed f/1.8 is fast enough for 99.9999999% if the time - the other 0.0000001% , use the flash... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

love the way this one makes me dizzy trying to follow the branches swirling ..


----------



## WereBo

That was why the pic didn't get discarded :grin: Apart from highlighting the problem with auto-focussing, it's a wonderfully crisp jumble of branches - In a way, the blurred buds accentuate the branches behind, a sort of 'reverse depth-of-field' to highlight a background object :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Just a quick upload before giving up for the night (morning) - I just got a couple of shots of the moon - Low in the sky and with street lights giving polution...









70~200mm @ 200mm










ISO pumped up to 6400 1/20th @ F/22


----------



## WereBo

I was going to ask what ISO-speed you used, but you anticipated me :grin: I discovered that with my 35mm camera, to get a crisp shot, you need a long exposure but, the moon moves, blurring the detail - A perfect 'Catch-22' unless you pay £very-lots for a motorised tracking-tripod :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Actually, you don't need along exposure. Remember that the target, the moon, is illuminated by the the same amount of light that Earth is. On earth, the light it modified by the atmosphere and attenuates the reflected light.

However, this means that normally, a moon exposure would be about the same as photographing a daytime image on earth.

Take a look at these from a couple of friend's moon pics. They make mine look pathetic:
(You may have to scroll down a couple of posts or so... The vB is not hitting spot on the post)

Jan-Arie, Holland: 1/250th @ f/8 with a 560mm. *ISO at ONLY 50!* - see the exif below his picture!
Mustang Air to Air " The Sequel" - FM Forums

Jim Wilson, Texas: Similar exposure. I think Jim was using his 800mm. But look out for the flock of Canadian Geese he captured that flew across the face of the moon!
Mustang Air to Air " The Sequel" - FM Forums

BTW, if you want to see some extreme close ups of military aircraft, after looking at Jim's moon, scroll through the next few pages....


----------



## sandman55

Some good photography there!


----------



## DonaldG

It is one of the best photographer's site on the 'net. Apart from aviation, it covers every aspect of digital photography: Macro, landscape, art, weddings, cameras, lenses etc et al. I spend hours there - almost as much as on TSF :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Well, as my mum used to say 'At least it keeps you off the streets....' :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

My wife complains that it keeps me out of the garden or doing the decorating.:sigh:


----------



## Will Watts

Almost?










Was nearly a nice shot - not quite. Any advice on what went wrong?


----------



## Done_Fishin

No idea but it looks very flat .. nice focal point and defocused background .. perhaps you just chose the wrong subject .. what attracted you to take the photo and can you see it here .. because that is what's missing .. point of interest ..


----------



## DonaldG

My first comment = a little soft and low colour content... but almost there. It has much potential.

I installed DPP from the discs I have with my various Canon cameras and updated to the latest version. Yuk! I will be removing it from my machine very shortly. 

I strongly suggest that you try some other programme. Do you shoot in RAW? 

A FREE DNG app that Adobe have will make your Canon RAWs usable.

You can get the DNG CONVERTER from here:
Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 6.3 update

It is a 50Mb file but hopefully it will do the job for you...


----------



## Will Watts

I'm still shooting in JPEG atm, although I think I will start using RAW. I normally use GIMP if I'm going to edit something. I would love to have Photoshop, but a bit out my price range for the moment. 

Any programs you could suggest?

Edit, my internet seems to be going rather fast today... downloaded DNG converter in roughly 2 seconds.


----------



## Will Watts

That has to be a new record for my uni network :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

I am not fully aware of all the programmes out there but Gimp does have a good reputation, maybe I should try it.

Have a look here (takes a little time to load) for alternative FREE programmes

Certainly, to advance, you need a programme that has 'layers' - don't be frightened at the prospects of using layers - I am going to do a short tutorial on them - They are easy once you understand the concept.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful day today and a clear warm night expected .. 

here are a few shots to make you feel warm .. 

1.)









2.)









3.)









4.)









5.)


----------



## DonaldG

Nice and colourful D_F


----------



## Will Watts

Nice shots :smile:

I've been using layers a bit recently, although still need to get much better with gimp.


----------



## WereBo

Lovely pics DF, sharp crisply focussed and good colours - Were you standing on your tripod for that 1st pic? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Lovely pics DF, sharp crisply focussed and good colours - Were you standing on your tripod for that 1st pic? :grin:


haha .. no just a convenient wall ..


----------



## Will Watts

A shot I took just now, no PP. An improvement on the last? :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Now that is lovely! - The light's just right, any brighter or darker would likely lose the subtle paler variegations on the petals


----------



## Done_Fishin

Wish I could get my backgrounds looking like that, every time .. I know the technique but the reality never seems to play ball ..


----------



## Will Watts

Thanks :smile:

D_F, what settings are you using?

This one hasn't worked as well, subject isn't as clear, but if I try this picture again with a different branch, could be nice.


----------



## DonaldG

Done_Fishin said:


> Wish I could get my backgrounds looking like that, every time .. I know the technique but the reality never seems to play ball ..


One of the secrets is not to stop down too much. The wider the apperture the narrow the depth of field.


----------



## DonaldG

One from Monet's Garden last year


----------



## WereBo

someguy201 said:


> Thanks :smile:
> 
> D_F, what settings are you using?
> 
> This one hasn't worked as well, subject isn't as clear, but if I try this picture again with a different branch, could be nice.


I suspect the only thing missing from this is the crispness of focus on the subject, similar to a lot of mine - The colours, light and framing are excellent otherwise


----------



## Done_Fishin

First let me remind you that I don't have a DSLR .. mine's a point & shoot, a Sony Cybershot TX5 .. whilst on many occasions I do manage to get the photo I was looking at, the camera seems to have a mind of its own .. and may not focus on the bit I am telling it to .. I am still learning .. just over 5000 photos on this camera alone since Xmas but many of those are just point & shoot "capture" the event shots of trips cycling with friends .. in between I try to play around and learn what I can do with the camera .. often taking the same shot many times or experimenting to see what the camera is capable of doing .. Ideas are plentiful .. practice abundant .. repetition to get the same results under different circumstances is in progress. Just a question of time ..


----------



## DonaldG

...and I think you get some good results too. Point & shoots often have multiple 'focusing areas' where the cameras software does the 'best guess' at what the owner is wanting to focus on. On my Canon 20D & 5DMkII cameras, I have multiple focusing points. however I have the option to switch them to any individual point. I have it set to the centre one.

With your camera, DF camera that is not possible. Not knowing the camera, I am not sure how much manual control can be used with respect to shutter speed & aperture. 

Considering the restrictions you have, I applaud you efforts and your achievements. Well done


----------



## WereBo

I suspect that, with my Fuji, it's the electronics/programming rather than a poor lens - Some pics turn out lovely and crisp, whereas others vary between 'soft-focussed' to blurred, cos it insists on focussing on what it thinks I want.


----------



## Will Watts

Done_Fishin said:


> the camera seems to have a mind of its own .. and may not focus on the bit I am telling it to ..


This will always happen regardless of camera :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

One of the tricks I used with a point & shoot while trying to take shots like the buds and flowers when it would not behave, was to place my hand next to the subject, let the camera focus on that, remove my hand and 'click'. It worked most of the time.


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> I suspect that, with my Fuji, it's the electronics/programming rather than a poor lens - Some pics turn out lovely and crisp, whereas others vary between 'soft-focussed' to blurred, cos it insists on focussing on what it thinks I want.


I also get the focusing problem .. I think it has something to do with colours .. some colours confuse it .. especially noticeable at night


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> ...and I think you get some good results too. Point & shoots often have multiple 'focusing areas' where the cameras software does the 'best guess' at what the owner is wanting to focus on. On my Canon 20D & 5DMkII cameras, I have multiple focusing points. however I have the option to switch them to any individual point. I have it set to the centre one.
> 
> With your camera, DF camera that is not possible. Not knowing the camera, I am not sure how much manual control can be used with respect to shutter speed & aperture.
> 
> Considering the restrictions you have, I applaud you efforts and your achievements. Well done



There is a manual metering mode that allows me to choose between 3 options .. spot, center & multi whilst focus will either be multi or I can touch the screen on the area I want it to focus on .. it also has a macro function of Auto or Macro (close focus) 

I took these today 





























and couldn't get the background to defocus better than seen .. I had expected that the distant background would have defocussed far more than shown ..


----------



## DonaldG

One of the anomalies with most cameras, including the top end pro kit, is that when you are looking through the viewfinder, you are seeing the image via the lens *wide open *and seeing the smallest depth of field. However when you press the button to take the image, unless you have deliberately selected a wide open aperture, the camera automatically stops down (makes the aperture smaller) thereby increasing the depth of field. This makes the background more in focus that what appears in the viewfinder.

It is now 0.37 AM & time for my beauty sleep :grin:
G'night all!


----------



## Will Watts

Hope you don't mind, but I had a go at that blur for you :grin:










Hasn't come out perfectly, but the idea is there. I think I should have included a bit more in the layer mask, so it doesn't look like a floating plant, and try to do a graduated blur. I might have another go if I feel like improving my PP skills :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

looks like I will have to start "playing" with my images .. unfortunately have little time to try learning layers again .. but will try .. use Gimp in Ubuntu but rarely use more than rotation & cropping skills .. seems like the time has come :laugh: I always figured the photo was shot at the time of clicking the picture (barring crops & rotates) ..


----------



## Will Watts

I used this tutorial for that picture. - It doesn't work perfectly on the picture I tried, but there is more you could to in GIMP to create a more realistic DOF

SimulatedDOF « GIMP Guru

The only problem with GIMP tutorials, is often they tend to be a bit outdated, so a few of the tools and modes are in slightly different places.


----------



## Done_Fishin

someguy201 said:


> The only problem with GIMP tutorials, is often they tend to be a bit outdated, so a few of the tools and modes are in slightly different places.


Thats one of the reasons I decided to keep it simple .. I couldn't find the appropriate menu or command .. took long enough to find out how to resize my images without using a calculator .. if you don't know that it automatically resizes the second parameter when you hit enter or click at the right point then you end up with some strange unnatural sized pictures


----------



## Will Watts

Ideally I would like photoshop, as it has more features and way more documentation/tutorials.

Firstly, I've been using the trial for Adobe Lightroom, and I love this program. I really should buy it, or will try to eventually anyway.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Last night after a long days outing, cycling, recreation & photo's .. I popped into a nice little coffee shop bar with a few of my cycling friends .. took a few photos whilst there .. including a few portraits .. all photo's unedited, no flash (it's obvious) .. and handheld .. hadn't done portraits before and luckily had very willing subjects (two here) and interesting backdrops. 

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## WereBo

Some very fine shots with 2 beautiful classically-featured lasses - I think #3 works best for me, the silhouette is just excellently lit. T'others are a tad too dark from the front, to highlight their face and make them the 'focus' of the pic.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm looking at them now, whilst at work, on a different monitor (LCD) and of course, as usual, what looked good at home (CRT) looks different here ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

just wondering what I could have done to increase slightly the light levels on the darker photos .. not talking photoshop here but more natural lighting methods in situ .. possibly a candle ?? Don't want to usr flash because it would kill the atmosphere but something just to lighten up the girls face whilst allowing the background to remain the same. 
Sorry but I am still "old fashioned" enough to want to create the photo in reality rather than playing with software .. although that may yet come ..

in the same area ...

1.)










2.)










3.)











4.)The view inside .. 










5.) and looking in from the road


----------



## Will Watts

Are you able to change exposure settings on your camera at all?

A candle would help/more light sources would help, digital cameras tend to make everything darker than it actually is. I think most aren't great at handling low light, most my pictures turn out nothing like I wanted. :sigh:


----------



## WereBo

Just as an idea, have you tried a hand-held torch with a white handkerchief or tissue-type paper over the bright end? :grin:

You might need a LED-torch for the pure white light, but the hankie or tissue would diffuse enough to soften the glare and reduce the brightness to a more 'natural' level.

I don't know if they're available in Athens, but we can get 'wind-up' LED-torches here, 1 minute's winding gives 30 minutes of light

(My take on 'Modernistic Still Life' :grin











Just ensure you don't use a 'pre-used' bit of hankie.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

someguy201 said:


> Are you able to change exposure settings on your camera at all?
> 
> A candle would help/more light sources would help, digital cameras tend to make everything darker than it actually is. I think most aren't great at handling low light, most my pictures turn out nothing like I wanted. :sigh:


adjustents are something I am still experimenting with .. low light is EXACTLY what the foto's were taken in .. basically a night setting and shows much more than I could see .. something I have found both with this Sony and with My Nikon .. the Nikon can only go to an ISO of 400 ASA whilst the Sony goes to 3200 .. The Sony also has a "Handheld Twilight" mode which is very good at getting low light and removing camera shake due to lack of tripod .. with tripod its even better ...


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Just as an idea, have you tried a hand-held torch with a white handkerchief or tissue-type paper over the bright end? :grin:
> 
> You might need a LED-torch for the pure white light, but the hankie or tissue would diffuse enough to soften the glare and reduce the brightness to a more 'natural' level.
> 
> I don't know if they're available in Athens, but we can get 'wind-up' LED-torches here, 1 minute's winding gives 30 minutes of light
> 
> (My take on 'Modernistic Still Life' :grin
> 
> Just ensure you don't use a 'pre-used' bit of hankie.... :grin:


You remind me of what I used to do when using a flash .. and subduing the light output .. hadn't thought of it but my bike has an LED light on it and is always at hand .. paper hankies also in my bag both for runny noses and keeping the glass in front of the lens clean to avoid those flares across the picture .. assuming that I see them in time .. Thanks werebo .. I'll try that next time I manage to visit that or a similarly dubiously lit place .. no doubt I could also take various coloured hankies in order to play with the subject .. 

I've seen those wind up lights , didn't know that they lasted that long though .. interesting ..


----------



## Mack

Done_Fishin said:


> just wondering what I could have done to increase slightly the light levels on the darker photos .. not talking photoshop here but more natural lighting methods in situ .. possibly a candle ?? Don't want to usr flash because it would kill the atmosphere but something just to lighten up the girls face whilst allowing the background to remain the same.
> Sorry but I am still "old fashioned" enough to want to create the photo in reality rather than playing with software .. although that may yet come ..


Don't know if you can up the iso on your camera but if so it would help. Also, you could use defused flash. For example, get a pringle box lid or some simular item and tape it over you flash. With some experimenting you could get some nice results. You could also add colour to the flash to add something different.

But I think you answered your own question in a way. If you have a willing subject then use the light around you by placing the subject where the light shines in the face etc.


----------



## WereBo

Another cheap trick I used with my ol' Praktica 35m camera (and they're still in the kit-bag :grin is the 'take-away' tin-foil food tin lids, the oblong cardboard lids that's white on 1 side and silver foil on t'other. You've got a hard and soft reflector in one, and some surreptitious 'Blu-Tak' means you can fix it near anywhere at almost any angle :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: thanks werebo .. looks like I need to raid the wifes cupboard .. really miss the hotflash connectors on modern P&S cameras .. have been toying with the idea of making an adapter (light sensitive) but with 200V measured on the shoe of my flashguns I reckon I'll need a good transistor just to make the short.


----------



## DonaldG

DF, does 'opto-isolator' strike a thought? Use one of them fire off the older high voltage flash triggers. do a little Google searching - there are loads of simple circuits specifically for use on old flash units with modern cameras.

Anecdote:
When I was doing my apprenticeship, I borrowed an MPP Microtechnical 4"x5" plate camera together with a high speed high voltage flash unit. The plug between the flash head and the HV Capacitor unit had been broken and replaced with an ordinary 2 pin plug & socket.

I had taken several photos and at the end, I reached down to switch off the flash.....

... When I came too, several people were looking over me. What had happened was that I had the flash head plug in the wrong way round. I was holding the camera by the flash head which was chromium plated. I had got the lot when I had touched the metal switch on the power pack.

Several thousand volts thew me backward, The camera and flash went up in the air & I was knocked out for a few seconds:

Results:
Me: Burns to my finger in left hand and a weird L shaped burn in the right
Camera: Smashed beyond repair (In those days the MPP was the top of the range!)
Boss: Furious - I hadn't asked if I could borrow it!


----------



## DonaldG

Just a point about covering flashes to subdue the amount of light.

Many modern cameras and flashes interact in different ways to the good old days. (This may not apply to point & shoot cameras)

Many off camera flash heads have a sensor that reads the amount of light being reflected from the object/scene. It is the sensor that tells the flash head that it has given enough light to achieve the correct exposure by reducing the flash duration.

If you cut down the light by using a tissue, the sensor will allow the flash duration to extend, thereby compensating for the reduced light, Result: same exposure but softer flash shadow.

If you have a flash unit that has a sensor, you can fool it by shining a led into the sensor - the sensor will then believe it has received enough light and will cut off the flash duration sooner than normal.

This is a technique used to decrease the *duration* of the light output for high speed photography. It is a bit fiddly to do but it does work it is possible to get the duration down to 1/50,000 of a second. The quantity of light is also reduced, so a higher ISO is needed to compensate...


----------



## DonaldG

This image was taken as an experiment in 'painting' an object with a torch

No moon, no light other than a single led key ring torch










173 seconds at f/13. ISO: 640

I just kept walking round the rusty BBQ constantly paining it with the tiny torch until I guessed it was enough.


----------



## WereBo

@ D_F - There are optical-triggers available for slave-flashguns, something like *this*.The one I had, had a tripd-mount hole on the bottom, so the slave-flash (fitted to the top hot-shoe) could sit on a tripod.


@ Donald - I'd say you made a good guess there, it looks perfect (for a rusty B-B-Q :grin


----------



## zuluclayman

an unusual surfing pic I took the other day - waves were good and I was shooting video and some stills - for the stills I use the sequential shooting mode so I can choose the frame with the best action - this guy had just surfed his wave and had attempted a fancy "flick-off" but kinda got caught out without enough speed :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

He he he ... It looks like he was tying to walk on water... I great capture.

That water looks lovely an clear ...


----------



## Will Watts

I like the light painting picture, I've tried it a few times, although I always did it by drawing things with the torch that only appeared in the picture, rather than lighting up an object. I must try more of it, it looks good.

Good shot with the surfing pic, a nice moment to capture :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful shot Zulu, lovely crisp detail from the spray to the ripples on the inside of the 'curl'? - Perfect timing too :grin:


----------



## WereBo

I had another quick play with the Super-Macro this afternoon, whilst we had a 15-minute burst of sunshine :grin:

This one was taken with the plant-pot balanced on my balcony-rail, I'm not too impressed with the blurring in the background, I wuz expecting it to be unrecognisable :sigh:










This one's on my kitchen worktop...










The pics haven't been Photoshopped, the plant really is that colour - It's called 'Gynura', though I call it the 'Purple-Hairy-People-Eater' :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice werebo .. although regret the sunshine is not that obvious .. you too have discovered one of the mysteries of digital photography .. expected in macro mode to annihilate the background only to find that the aperture must have been fairly small so as to vaguely defocus the surroundings .. might help (I haven't tried this yet ...) if we manually set the shutter speed to force a wider opening .. you might have an easer way to do this than me with my P&S ..


----------



## DonaldG

It was 1/34th second @ f/3.1 ISO:64 
the lens was at 5mm focal length...

Very short focal length lenses such as those on smaller cameras have a very large depth of fields compared to longer focal lengths.

Compare the depth of field of WB's 5mm with the digger bee on my 50mm lens.

I some times deliberately move well away from a subject an use a telephoto (200 or 300mm) to achieve a good bokeh (Bokeh = quality of soft blur beyond and in front of the point of focus)


More info on bokeh here


----------



## sandman55

I've been away up the coast fishing with my small boat so I haven't been here for a while and there have been some interesting pics especially the one of zulu's of the man walking on water. Anyway while I was cleaning my fish there were some friends waiting for a feed of fish carcases and my wife took a couple of shots of them they are quite tame and come up close for a feed.


----------



## zuluclayman

good tech info on bokeh there in that article Donald :grin:

love the pelican shots Sandy - they are such weird birds at times - couple of years ago watched (and took pics of) this pair mimic each other for about ten minutes at Crescent Heads - every move was copied in synch :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Hey, Sandy - I am green with envy...

...Not of the pelecan images, which by the way, are superb and bring back many happy memories OZ., No, I am envious that A) you have a boat & B) you have been fishing...

Snapper & herring or maybe a sea salmon or tuna will do :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks guys I edited the size of the first one to 640 x 480 but it doesn't seem any smaller when I click the bar "This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image." maybe I need to clear my cache because my computer is remembering the first post.

Yes Donald we caught King George whiting, Flathead, Snook, Salmon trout, and Tommy rough's (herring)

zulu they look interesting I didn't know they did that.


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful pics there Sandy (or rather, Mrs Sandy :grin, I hadn't realised that pelicans are so nicely patterned.

@ Zulu - Birds often mimic each other when 'paired' or mating, the larger birds especially - It's part of their bonding rituals.

Thanks Donald for the blurb about Bokeh, I understand the basics of it now, but the hi-techie stuff made a pleasant 'whoooshing' sound, as it went over my head :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

sandman55 said:


> Thanks guys I edited the size of the first one to 640 x 480 but it doesn't seem any smaller when I click the bar "This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image." maybe I need to clear my cache because my computer is remembering the first post.


Sandy, FYI the first pelican image is 1024x1365 and the other is 1024x768. You must have uploaded the larger images. That doesn't matter, although it is preferred not larger than 1024 on the longest size if possible.

The resize feature here, works perfectly. 

You may or may not be aware that you can control how images is displayed on your monitor.
Go to your 'User CP' (via the menu above)
When there, find the section on the left entitled 'Settings & Options'
Click on 'Edit Options'
Scroll down to the section 'Thread display Options'
At the bottom you will see:



> This forum automatically resizes images which are too large. Please choose here how you would like to view the enlarged images.
> 
> {Drop down box options}
> Default (*Enlarge in same window*) _<---- I suggests you keep this one_
> Keep original size
> Enlarge in same window
> Open in same window
> Open in new window Images
> 
> In Posts: _{ select the size you want to see on your monitor. 800 is a good start}_
> Images wider than this width will be resized.
> Enter 0 to allow all widths, or leave the field empty to use the default value of 640.
> 
> Images taller than this height will be resized.
> 
> Enter 0 to allow all heights, or leave the field empty to use the default value of 0.


Hope that helps to sort it out


----------



## DonaldG

He heh heh...I have just purchase my ticket for the special 'Photo Call Day' of the Yeovilton Air Display 8th July...:grin: - Last year I got ticket #1

The photo call day gives photographers privileged access to get images of arrivals and rehearsals for the show on 9th July - I have tickets go both days... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

While the theme is on Pelicans, here is one I took On the Parramata River, Sydney in 2004 with a Nikon 5700 (My first digital camera)


----------



## sandman55

Thanks Donald I do like the automatic resizing of images it stops you having to scroll sideways.

I'm a dum dum when ever I edit a photo I copy the image to a temporary folder on my desk top and keep the original untouched. Well I resized the original.


----------



## DonaldG

Horror!

I hope that it was a *COPY* of the original and not really the original itself! No back ups?

Rule #1: Never work on an original. ALWAYS make a copy and 'Save as' under a different name before you edit.
Rule #2: Read rule #1, 200 times!


----------



## sandman55

I made a copy of the original and saved it to my desk top then I worked on them and resized them and lowered the resolution to between 250kb and 300kb then uploaded them to TinyPic and copied the link to the forum only when I clicked on the bar to view the full image it was too big so I deleted the link from the forum and deleted the pic from TinyPic and when I went back to re edit it I must have gone back to the original







now I have an original that is 640x854 size 377kb and a temp that is 1024x1365 size 285kb

I didn't twig what I had done till you pointed out the size of the pic I posted


----------



## DonaldG

You win some & you lose some!

I have a protocol that that I try and follow that helps to keep track of which is which:

Lets say img_1234.jpg is the original:

img_1234crop.jpg = a copy cropped image still full size
img_1234x1024w.jpg = a copy resized to 1024px wide (x800h would be 800px high)
img_1234c1024w.jpg = same as the above bit with my copyright stamp added.
img_1234crop-x1024w.jpg = Name meaning starts to become obvious
img_1234b&w-c1024w.jpg = black& white version with copyrights stamp
img_1234popped-x2048 = 2048 pix wide, colour popped.jpg
img_1234hdr-c800.jpg = high dynamic range, 800px wide

If I have more than one variant of any particular size, I add a number thus:
img_1234hdr-1-c800.jpg
img_1234hdr-2-c800.jpg
img_1234hdr-3-c800.jpg

If it is an unusual image I might name it as:
img_1234pano-c-800hx12500pxw.jpg etc etc

If I have created an image that I needed to use masks and/or layers, I will save it as a .psd (Photoshop native extension that preserves masks and layers so that it could be reworked again later)

For backups, I use a free programme from Microsoft that was written specifically for photographers. see SynchToy - It is magic not just for photos but every file type. :smile:

I backup all my drive 'C' work to my internal backup drive 'D'.

I also backup drive 'C' to an external archive drive. That gives me three copies of everything - that may sound over the top, maybe it is. However a few years ago, due to a faulty mother board, I 'lost' my 'C' and my backup 'D' at the same time. I lost about 40,000 photos. Now you can understand why am a paranoid on backing up...


----------



## Done_Fishin

try using photorec from "testdisk & photorec" to see if maybe you might recover those originals from somewhere in the hidden mess of deleted files .. or even from deleted/formatted camera cards ..

PhotoRec - CGSecurity


----------



## WereBo

I went for another walk today, this time along the Thames towards London and what was the old Surrey Docks area.

From the riverbank, I love this Panorama setting, 3 pics flawlessly joined...











A 'Thames-Clipper' ferry-service from Greenwich to the centre of London...











When it wants to, the camera's 18X zoom is excellent - This is t'other side of the Thames....











A remnant of a bygone era, now squatted by pigeons....











Another remnant from the docks, a hydraulic-ram once used to open/close the lock-gates.











The turn of the tide, I loved the patterns in the mud and the arched patch of sunlight....


----------



## GZ

I have never been able to master the panoramic shot, at least not by joining photos. I have only ever taken nice panoramas using a wide-angle lens (courtesy of my ex). 

Make me jealous. Beautiful shot, if you ask me.


----------



## WereBo

It's built into the camera, I can take up to 3 pics left-to-right, or t'other way round and it stitches them together for me - This one was at the widest angle (28mm), giving me a near 180-degree panorama.

In theory, I should be able to do a 'zoomed-pano' of up to 400mm, which could be 'interesting', or at least, mildly entertaining :grin:

A couple more, this is one of the few remaining Thames Barges, from back in the days of sail....










A 'Duck-House-Commune'...... :grin:











Willow trees











Spring has sprung....


----------



## mcorton

I just found this forum. Amazing photos. Photography is my 2nd passion 2nd only to my family. I just wish you could reply to individual postings. I posted it in The Registry but for those who don't know, I just got word that my 2nd grandchild is on the way and due in Oct.


----------



## WereBo

You can sorta reply to the individual posts by clicking on the double-quotes button beneath each post, then clicking the 'Quote' button under your final selection :wink:

Congratulations to you and family on the future arrival :grin:


----------



## sandman55

DonaldG said:


> You win some & you lose some!
> 
> I have a protocol that that I try and follow that helps to keep track of which is which:
> 
> Lets say img_1234.jpg is the original:
> 
> img_1234crop.jpg = a copy cropped image still full size
> img_1234x1024w.jpg = a copy resized to 1024px wide (x800h would be 800px high)
> img_1234c1024w.jpg = same as the above bit with my copyright stamp added.
> img_1234crop-x1024w.jpg = Name meaning starts to become obvious
> img_1234b&w-c1024w.jpg = black& white version with copyrights stamp
> img_1234popped-x2048 = 2048 pix wide, colour popped.jpg
> img_1234hdr-c800.jpg = high dynamic range, 800px wide
> 
> If I have more than one variant of any particular size, I add a number thus:
> img_1234hdr-1-c800.jpg
> img_1234hdr-2-c800.jpg
> img_1234hdr-3-c800.jpg
> 
> If it is an unusual image I might name it as:
> img_1234pano-c-800hx12500pxw.jpg etc etc
> 
> If I have created an image that I needed to use masks and/or layers, I will save it as a .psd (Photoshop native extension that preserves masks and layers so that it could be reworked again later)
> 
> For backups, I use a free programme from Microsoft that was written specifically for photographers. see SynchToy - It is magic not just for photos but every file type. :smile:
> 
> I backup all my drive 'C' work to my internal backup drive 'D'.
> 
> I also backup drive 'C' to an external archive drive. That gives me three copies of everything - that may sound over the top, maybe it is. However a few years ago, due to a faulty mother board, I 'lost' my 'C' and my backup 'D' at the same time. I lost about 40,000 photos. Now you can understand why am a paranoid on backing up...




All is not lost







I went into my WD external HDD and it does backups before a file is changed and there it was as it came off my camera before it was rotated









Yes I use Synctoy as well and back up my documents,My Desktop and my Firefox profiles to a second HDD it is a very handy program. I also have my My Documents on a second partition and periodically I burn them to a rewritable Disk and found an old Photo I had lost (must do it again) but I agree you can't have enough backups.

When I edit a large batch of photo's I work with them in a temporary folder and relabel them with the same file name with edited1 edited2 etc till I get my final and then relabel the final as edited but I will have to change my ways because when I edit a pic to reduce it's size and resolution for posting I have just been labelling the working folder on my desktop as Lo Res where I should also relabel the file. 

Well live and learn all's well that ends well I can now tell my wife her pelican pic is safe :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Some interesting pics WereBo good to see the other side of the world.



mcorton said:


> I just found this forum. Amazing photos. Photography is my 2nd passion 2nd only to my family. I just wish you could reply to individual postings. I posted it in The Registry but for those who don't know, I just got word that my 2nd grandchild is on the way and due in Oct.


Congrats on the soon arrival of you grandchild :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin

mcorton said:


> I posted it in The Registry but for those who don't know, I just got word that my 2nd grandchild is on the way and due in Oct.



way to go Grandperson ... congrats to you & your family ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

Sandman .. thanks for that tip about synctoy .. must checkit out .. all my backups are manually done ..


----------



## DonaldG

Hi mcotrton - welcome to the Photographer's Corner. Come on in and make yourself at home - the coffee is over there... :wave:

This is just a chat thread where anything photographic can be thrown in for chatting about (or ignored :grin

Congrats on the 2nd grandchild on its way.


----------



## DonaldG

WB - you are certainly getting some good shots from the camera - interesting subjects too.

Sandy - glad you got the backup regime running - It goes to show that it works - well done on retrieving the munged image! :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

DF - ref SyncToy. I wrote an article on the installation and use of SynchToy. Click here
Once installed and set up, backups are done at a click of a button.

It is indispensable and it is FREE. Download it from here. It is available for 32bit or 64bit OS and is only 3.5Mb max


----------



## sandman55

DF Donald has provided a link to it in his post http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f288/the-darkroom-chat-room-548213-14.html#post3197605
EDIT: you beat me to it Donald :grin:


----------



## sandman55

DonaldG said:


> WB - you are certainly getting some good shots from the camera - interesting subjects too.
> 
> Sandy - glad you got the backup regime running - It goes to show that it works - well done on retrieving the munged image! :smile:


Yes saved by my toenails :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

A fly landed on the outside of my office window which is double glazed. I wanted to have another go playing in macro mode.

Bear in mind that this is the underside of the fly, photographed through 2 sheet of glass. The thing to note is the incredibly narrow depth of field. It flew off before I could refocus on it's feet!


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> DF - ref SyncToy. I wrote an article on the installation and use of SynchToy. Click here
> Once installed and set up, backups are done at a click of a button.
> 
> It is indispensable and it is FREE. Download it from here. It is available for 32bit or 64bit OS and is only 3.5Mb max


have to see if it works with wine ...


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> A fly landed on the outside of my office window which is double glazed. I wanted to have another go playing in macro mode.
> 
> Bear in mind that this is the underside of the fly, photographed through 2 sheet of glass. The thing to note is the incredibly narrow depth of field. It flew off before I could refocus on it's feet!


you were lucky with that one Donald .. reminded me of an event a few weeks back when leaving my daughters to cycle home .. had only gone a few blocks wen a large bird flew out from between buildings & across my path, settling on a branch halfway up a tree. It was late and it was dark .. the bird was tall and slim and I figured it had to be an owl .. although I could hardly see it in any detail .. by the time I had fumbled my camera out of my inside pocket where it is kept on a neck cord .. it had flown on .. I know now that I need to find a jacket with quickfit pockets to hold my camera .. damn good shot of yours above, you must have your camera ready and waiting at your fingertips ..


----------



## DonaldG

I always have at least one camera to hand. That was the Canon 20D with a 50mm macro lens. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for that tip about using an LED light .. took these just after 4am this morning on my way home from my Friday night bike ride .. not great but it's a start .. used my bike torch for illumination


----------



## WereBo

@ Donald - That pic's turned out remarkably well, considering it's through double-glazing - I've always found that the glass really messes up the auto-focus, although if you have a manual-focus it's not a problem.

@ DF - We'll have to agree to disagree about those shots, you saying they're not great, when they're excellent :grin: Mrs WereBo asks do you know what plant is #2 & #3?


----------



## sandman55

That was a flying shot Donald :grin:

Good shots DF but that's too late........ or too early for me :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> @ DF - We'll have to agree to disagree about those shots, you saying they're not great, when they're excellent :grin: Mrs WereBo asks do you know what plant is #2 & #3?


it's actually a tree, just outside my apartment block .. and unfortunately I have no idea what it's called .. although I might be able to find out sometime 

They are good shots and the best I managed to take but there is still a blurriness about them .. there was a slight breeze and that didn't help plus lack of tripod so I added to the motion too .. had just returned from a bike trip 
~ 74 km out in the cold & wet and i'm lucky the camera is waterproof :smile: took these half a kilometer before getting home. I think there was a bit of water on one side of the lens .. didn't see it at the time of taking the photos.





























EDIT

Acacia farnesiana

Sweet Acacia, Huisache, Popinac, or Cassie

Sweet Acacia, Acacia farnesiana


----------



## WereBo

That rain-drop on the lens adds a nice touch of surrealism to the 1st pic and a sense of mystery to the 2nd shot, especially with the shape of the 'blob' 1/2-missing.

Mrs WereBo says thank you for the flower info, we'd never seen an Acacia actually in flower :grin:


Whilst I was on my 'Surrey Quays' walkabout t'other day, as well as lots of 'architectural' shots and landscapes, there was a fair amount of flowers and stuff too....

I don't know what this is, but I liked the shape of the plant










And a close-up of a flower on it...







































Oh, the 'Wibble' in the 1st pic is actually a floating pub!!!!! :grin: - I was tempted to 'have a rest' there but, as I was driving, I resisted the temptation :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Interesting to see what's happening on the other side of the ball


----------



## Done_Fishin

to some things are just there and ignored, to others they are boring, everyday events that leave them totally uninterested. As an observer and amateur photographer I like to document things I see that attract my attention, and hope that others may find them interesting too. 





































This modern window and building caught my attention a weeks or so ago and I returned last night for a second attempt at capturing what I could see. I needed more height and may have to resort to using a monopod raised into the air .. assuming of course that the security guard doesn't see me again and chase me off like he did last night .. only good tthing was that he said he believed me when I said that I was just grabbing images of the reflections in the glass .. because he had already done the same...:laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Interesting pics DF but I hope you don't end up in jail :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Not the first time that I have been "stopped" .. one time I was taking photo's when several Z Squad guys arrived on their bikes, blue lights flashing, riding up & down the road looking for someone or something. I ignored them until they decided to stop ignoring me. I had been leaning up against a car, it's roof and also removed my tripod from my backpack .. it had called in that "someone" was interfering with the cars .. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

I like the 'Reflection of Old and New' idea in the first 2 pics, and the stonework textures in the last 2 - A pity about the graffiti but at least it's artistically done :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

One of my "problems' is that I seem to "see" a picture when I look at a scene and somehow filter out the ugly parts only to see them when I get home and browse the photos taken .. I seem to focus on the good points and only recently have started to try to re-appraise the shots to see what I don't want to have present ..


----------



## zuluclayman

That's a good step in the right direction DF - knowing what information you want in your shot, what information is making the shot a good one allows you to start composing more interesting images in camera and leads to less work separating the duds from the keepers :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Done_Fishin said:


> One of my "problems' is that I seem to "see" a picture when I look at a scene and *somehow filter out the ugly parts* only to see them when I get home and browse the photos taken .. I seem to focus on the good points and only recently have started to try to re-appraise the shots to see what I don't want to have present ..


in case it wasn't clear, and I'm sure that it wasn't, for anyone didn't get my drift I meant somehow filter out "in my mind" ie I don't see the ugly bits usually until I get home .. 

Does anyone else have this problem or am I alone in this ?


----------



## DonaldG

You are not alone... :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Yep, same here - It's only when studying my pics afterwards, that I notice what I didn't notice at the time :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

I probably wasn't clear either - part of "seeing" and taking a good shot is noticing the bad bits and NOT allowing your perception of the "good" bits to filter the "bad" bits out. 
Your eye CAN see them and adjust your composition to suit - well, that is the theory anyway - doesn't always work :laugh: 
we've all had that "perfect" shot that when you get home and look closer has a real clanger in it somewhere :grin:


----------



## WereBo

To an extent, it's easy to miss the eyesores - Either there's limited time to take the shot, or it just don't show up on the little 2"-3" screen.


----------



## yustr

When I was first starting out, I talked a young lady into modelling for me - quite a coup for this then 15 y/o with a big crush on her. :heartlove We set up in the school yard and I thought I got some great shots. I was thinking I would present her with a mounted enlargement and she would be mine...only to discover that in each of the shots a branch of a tree in the background was "growing" out of her ear. 

Somehow we couldn't arrange another session...:upset:


----------



## zuluclayman

ah ... the lost opportunities of youth :sigh:


----------



## sandman55

Wouldn't it have been good to have photo shop then. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

point taken .. and it's nice to note that I am not alone :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

While I was watering my balcony this morning, I noticed that a couple of Maple-trees were doing their thing, only with back-light from the sun....






































I'm pleased with them, considering they were hand-held at max/near-max zoom on a windy day, though the last pic against the sky is the closest to the vivid red that I was seeing - At least the background on t'other shots are nicely out of focus, this time :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice pics WereBo and it's good to hear you have some of the







for the moment but look after it because we want it back next spring :grin:


----------



## WereBo

We've had a week of (almost) clear skies and temps up to 24C this last week (Well, London has :grin, hence the recent bout of photos everywhere. We don't want to use it up too quick so it's being wrapped in soft, fluffy clouds next week, for a short while :laugh


----------



## Will Watts

I've had a day of clear skies so far. Oh and some rain.... sunny Hampshire :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Don't get our







wet we want it back in spring. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

That should give us time to wipe the snow off, when we've finished with it :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Things are looking warmer here too in "Returning to a Sunny Athens" ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

Playing with Focus & Macro & Aspect .. 

1.)









2.)









3).









4.)









5.)


----------



## WereBo

A lovely set of 'Depth-of-Field' examples









Is that a 'One-Eared Rabbit plant'? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

My wife says it's an artichoke .. but it's not the sort I have ever seen .. 

Funny thing is that it's not the first strange plant I have come across .. this one seems to have dried out because of the summer heat ... Initially thought it might have been the same plant until I dug out this picture


----------



## zuluclayman

over the last few days have had lots of sky activity around here - Saturday was the 70th anniversary of one of the RAAF fighter squadrons and so there was a flyover of a Kittyhawk flanked by 2 F16's - the poor F16's were having a hard time keeping formation with such a slow flyer :laugh: they did about 5-6 passes over and along the beach together, then the F16's did a fast pass alone :grin unfortunately didn't have my DSLR with me so only got a distant shot using my ancient clunker of a Nokia phone with a 2MP camera 











Then today there was Steamfest - a festival celebrating steam power in nearby Maitland. Every year they have steam locos, steam engines of all sorts and one of the features is a race from Newcastle to Maitland between a steam train and a Tiger Moth - had my DSLR with the 70-300mm lens on but was just at home and only caught two Moths doing somewhat distant circuits while waiting for the start - the yellow Moth is the racer :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Congrats WB - Seeing the back light leaves is a nice find. They look great.


----------



## DonaldG

DF - you are getting some cracking results from the macro experiments. The lens is producing some sharp images.


----------



## DonaldG

ZCM - a man after my own heart - really my first passion - Aviation photography! (Last year and the Photo Shoot day at Yeovilton Naval Air Base, I got ticket #1. I have ordered my Photo Shoot day ticket and for the airshow the day after. I doubt I will get #1 again but what the heck, just being there it the thrill)

Your Nokia phone image is a cracker for a phone! Magic.


----------



## WereBo

That's a nice crisp photo for a camera-phone Zulu, along with the wonderful old Tiger-Moth shots :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Done_Fishin said:


> My wife says it's an artichoke .. but it's not the sort I have ever seen ..
> 
> Funny thing is that it's not the first strange plant I have come across .. this one seems to have dried out because of the summer heat ... Initially thought it might have been the same plant until I dug out this picture


I forgot to mention that the above picture was taken last Summer with my Nikon Coolpix 4300 .. 

and talking of summer this was take today ... 










and here an added bonus .. the little flying insect adds that something to the photo .. pure luck as usual!!


----------



## Will Watts

I like those two :grin:, I need to go back to Greece...


----------



## DonaldG

I like the last one. Even ignoring the insect, which is a nice extra, having a very strong foreground object like the flower, give interest to a landscape. Keep your eye on the horizon. (You have no idea how often my camera takes sloping horizons too :grin


----------



## Done_Fishin

the major problem that I have currently apart from sloping horizons is the fact that with current weather conditions & a lack of view finder, the strong sunlight effectively blackens out my lcd screen, leaving me blind regarding the photo I want to take .. I'm thinking of trying to mount it on a spirit level :laugh: another alternative might be a black hood like the early photographers had with their pinhole cameras & bellows haha


----------



## zuluclayman

Ha ha - look the part you reckon!
I had the same problem with my video camera, particularly when shooting at the beach on sunny days - can't see the fold out screen - my camcorder does have a viewfinder but it's so small as to be almost useless for surf videos - can't find the surfer and hard to track with them using it - so I built a black box to put over the screen with a slot to look through - you can buy commercial ones from Canon but I'm a scrooge at times :grin:

here's an example of a point and shoot with an LCD hood/shade. Could make something similar and tape it to your camera.


----------



## DonaldG

I can fully understand the problem DF, I intensely dislike using the screen as a viewfinder, even under ideal conditions!










I have a miniature spirit level, just 3 inches wide that I use occasionally. I keep it in my camera bag.


I bought this in a DIY store. The hooks are for hanging on string - never used it for that!

With respect to sun glare on the LCD, get something like this.

Do a search for "Viewfinder Sunhood"


----------



## DonaldG

ZCM Posted as I was doing my googling...

DF, you have a choice of items :grin:


----------



## sandman55

I don't use the LCD on my camera I use the old fashioned view finder :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

sandman55 said:


> I don't use the LCD on my camera I use the old fashioned view finder :grin:


That's what I do with my Nikon Coolpix which has a viewfinder but unfortunately seems to have a problem when being used .. supsect the electronics board requires a few new capacitors but I am reluctant to open it up & look .. 

My Sony has no viewfinder but those are great ideas I see above .. Zcm .. I am no scrooge but I don't have cash to play with so I'll be following your example and making something useful . perhaps using some spare black speaker cloth that I have in a box nearby .. of course the oly othe prob;lem I have is that for most shots these days I have to wear my reading glasses otherwise I still can't see a thing .. but those ideas above will, I am sure, lead to something useful .. even I I just drape the cloth over my head :laugh:

Thanks everybody for your suggestions and help!


----------



## DonaldG

You will probably find that they are surface mount tantalum jobbies.


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> You will probably find that they are surface mount tantalum jobbies.



That's what I am expecting .. a reminder of th days of the early Sony Video cameras


----------



## DonaldG

I have replaced micro surface mount Rs & Cs

They are relatively easy to remove. Two needle point soldering irons. One in each hand, and use a pincer movement to heat both ends at the same instant and lift of vertically.


----------



## sandman55

Maybe DF you need to visit Dr Glas and get a couple of extra arms fitted :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

hahaha Sandy .. Dr Glas & I haven't had an encounter yet ..

@ Donald .. have a hot air smd desolder unit on my bench at work .. it's NOT the cap replacement that is the deterrent but the disassembly & reassembly of the camera .. all those possible fiddly bits .. sometimes I feel my age :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Done_Fishin said:


> .. sometimes I feel my age :laugh:


I certainly know that feeling - It just seems that I am getting older by the day! :grin:


----------



## jessi11

hey u guys r awesome work with camera, well don keep it up


----------



## WereBo

Hi jessi11 and welcome to the piccie-corner of TSF :wave:

It seems I'll be getting a good crop of strawberries this year :grin:




















It's hard to believe that, in just a few weeks, my ikkle Maple-tree has gone from this










to this 











Here's a detailed pic of Catnip (Catmint) flowers...


----------



## Done_Fishin

So that's what catnip looks like .. at least the flowers .. nice pics ..


----------



## sandman55

Good ones WereBo Mother Nature is the best artist and I didn't know what cat nip looks like either.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Werebo .. any chance of a look at the catnip leaves too ??


----------



## WereBo

Ask and ye shall receive :grin:











To give you an idea of size....











I weren't certain whether it was actually catnip, so I 'tested' it on a pal's cat yesterday, the cat went loopy, throwing it in the air, catching it, chewing it then repeating for about 30 mins until consumed :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Interesting it looks like mint. Apart from cats liking it is it used as a herb?


----------



## WereBo

Apart from feline 'recreational' use, Catnip has a history of human medicinal use for its soothing properties. It has also been known to have a slightly numbing effect. The plant has been consumed as a tea, juice, tincture, infusion or poultice, and has also been smoked. It's also an effective as a mosquito and fly repellent.

It doesn't taste as nice as Mint though :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks werebo .. nothig like i expected and for some reason I thought it was supposed to repel cats .. seems like it does the exact opposite !! :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

The best way to repel cats from your garden is to throw some catnip-seeds in a neighbour's garden :grin:


----------



## Daifne

Catnip is in the mint family. 

Hi guys, I've been peeping in trying to get myself motivated to shoot again. I do have a degree in Fine Arts Photography, but I fell away from shooting for a while. Big creative block. I humbly request that you help me kick myself in the rear to get going again. ;-)


----------



## Done_Fishin

what you need is motivation .. which is something that everyone gets from different sources. Mine is derived from being with my family, cycling with friends & family, nature, trips walking into the mountains, going to the beach .. etc .. in fact anything that I want to remember in better detail because there was insufficient time to appreciate it fully at the moment !


----------



## zuluclayman

get out (or stay in) and get clicking Daifne :grin:

One way to get back into it is to set yourself little projects: (one at at time :laugh: )

technicallly based ones could include DoF, different and unusual viewpoints, shutter speed variations for capturing movement, HDR

thematic ones could include reflections, water, skies, still lifes, portraits, landscapes, flowers 

A group of photographer friends and I used to do this as weekend projects - someone would set a theme and we would get busy and show each other the results over the next few days - was always fun doing things outside your normal practice - hmm ... maybe we should start a thread for that here - anyone interested?


----------



## Will Watts

I'm already doing one of those over at another forum, not got so far with it though... this weeks theme is Paradox :4-dontkno


----------



## zuluclayman

ooh - fun topic - two incompatible truths make a paradox - how about two incompatible objects or an image that seems to show something impossible?


----------



## DonaldG

Daifne said:


> Catnip is in the mint family.
> 
> Hi guys, I've been peeping in trying to get myself motivated to shoot again. I do have a degree in Fine Arts Photography, but I fell away from shooting for a while. Big creative block. I humbly request that you help me kick myself in the rear to get going again. ;-)


Welcome to our little (not so little now) corner, Daifne :wave:

Taking what others suggest, just grab your camera and go for a walk. Photograph ANYTHING; your shadow is a good start if the sun is shining, if not try the clouds... Landscape of your road/street/lane. The shapes and cracks in the pavements. Just point and click. It will soon start to come back to you.

Challenge: upload a nice photo, taken today, within the next 48 hours! :grin:
I can read the exif, so no cheating, it has to be taken today!

When I am about with my camera, my mindset is always looking for an excuse to increase the shutter count. It is amazing how often that excuse materialises. (& how often I hit 'delete' too :laugh
Whatever, you have just found a new place to hang out. Make yourself at home...


----------



## Done_Fishin

don't forget that a photo can be taken at any time, day or night, with or without flash .. then try to improve on it!


----------



## WereBo

Do you mean something like this? :grin:











Has anyone seen a tidal pond? It's actually a (now rather old 35mm) photo of Lulworth Cove, in Dorset. I cut the pic in half, right by one of the 'arms' of the cove, duplicated and horizontally flipped it, then stitched it to the original half.

A little bit of editing to make 1 half look different, removing the hill from the right, remove some people on the beach etc.


----------



## Will Watts

zuluclayman said:


> ooh - fun topic - two incompatible truths make a paradox - how about two incompatible objects or an image that seems to show something impossible?


It depends what I can get my hands on :grin:

I've thought about a few things, but I'm finding it hard to see how I could do most my ideas in a small quite dull village in the uk :laugh:

I have an idea that I could do... I will try out a few shots and upload them here.


----------



## DonaldG

someguy201 said:


> I've thought about a few things, but I'm finding it hard to see how I could do most my ideas in a *small quite dull village* in the uk :laugh:.


I didn't know you lived in my village! :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

Hehe, I think England is flooded with them :laugh:

My parents house is in a village/town in the middle of Hampshire where the main attraction is the bus stop.


----------



## WereBo

@ someguy - If you're in Hampshire, how far are you from Weyhill? Just the other side of the A303 (Sarson Lane) is the '*Hawk Conservancy*', full of eagles, owls, hawks and other such wonderful creatures - You're sure to find something to photograph there :grin:

When I bought my 1st 35mm SLR (Praktica BX20 + 28-55mm, + 50-200mm lenses), I shot 6 rolls (36-exp) of colour and 6 rolls (36-exp) of B&W films there, I learnt a lot about my camera that day :laugh:


----------



## Will Watts

I'm not to far away, although I'm much closer to Marwell Zoo. Don't think I will get a chance to go anywhere before I go back to Uni, but in the summer I probably will. My sister usually takes her children out to places like that, I often tag along. 

As soon as I get back closer to London next week, I would quite like to try some candid street photography. I don't think I have the confidence to get away with it on the village high street, I think someone would quickly "have a word" :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

someguy201 said:


> Hehe, I think England is flooded with them :laugh:
> 
> My parents house is in a village/town in the middle of Hampshire where the main attraction is the bus stop.


There are some pretty and interesting bus stops in Hampshire villages









Enham Alamein bus stop, just north of Andover.











Next door is the Old Police Station:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> @ someguy - If you're in Hampshire, how far are you from Weyhill? Just the other side of the A303 (Sarson Lane) is the '*Hawk Conservancy*', full of eagles, owls, hawks and other such wonderful creatures - You're sure to find something to photograph there :grin:
> 
> When I bought my 1st 35mm SLR (Praktica BX20 + 28-55mm, + 50-200mm lenses), I shot 6 rolls (36-exp) of colour and 6 rolls (36-exp) of B&W films there, I learnt a lot about my camera that day :laugh:


The Hawk Conservancy don't allow telephoto lenses now, so I hear. Ever since a raptor got frightened and flew away


----------



## DonaldG

Re the Village in Hampshire above...

If you want to see more of the photos of that village. I have put several up on Google Earth. Fire up your GE and 'Fly to': Enham Alamein, England

Zoom in and click on any of the photo icons... they are all mine & you will see the full version of the bus stop too. Some are in HDR (High dynamic range - early experiments, some years back)


----------



## Will Watts

In response to Donalds challenge:










I have quite a lot more I need to sort through, this one caught my eye. Thats the best "pose?" that I got, but I understand why professional animal photographers need a lot of patience :laugh:

Shame the lighting wasn't better, but I couldn't choose where she was going. I like it nonetheless.


----------



## DonaldG

Well done. A good action shot. 

We used to have a golden labrador that loved the water. She often came out looking like the colour of your hound.


----------



## WereBo

I could never fathom out the attraction between water/mud and dogs, but your pic definitely captures that fun :grin:


----------



## Daifne

DonaldG said:


> Welcome to our little (not so little now) corner, Daifne :wave:
> 
> Taking what others suggest, just grab your camera and go for a walk. Photograph ANYTHING; your shadow is a good start if the sun is shining, if not try the clouds... Landscape of your road/street/lane. The shapes and cracks in the pavements. Just point and click. It will soon start to come back to you.
> 
> Challenge: upload a nice photo, taken today, within the next 48 hours! :grin:
> I can read the exif, so no cheating, it has to be taken today!
> 
> When I am about with my camera, my mindset is always looking for an excuse to increase the shutter count. It is amazing how often that excuse materialises. (& how often I hit 'delete' too :laugh
> Whatever, you have just found a new place to hang out. Make yourself at home...


I will get my camera out and, after making sure the batteries are charged, go out today and tomorrow. I do have some runs to make, returning computers to customers, so I will be away from my computer... 

Technically, with film, I was quite good. My professors were also impressed with my vision, creativity and "my eye". The first one trained us to shoot with the idea to never have to crop. 

I stopped shooting regularly before digital came into it's own, but I do have a decent Canon digital. Not the best, but definitely an SLR with the ability to shoot manually. Wouldn't have anything else. I do need to retrain myself to the technology. I do miss the darkroom and always will. 

Whatever I upload will be unedited. I don't have Photoshop at the moment. Should be getting it soon. 

I was going to go to a photo club very close to here last week, but got busy and forgot. They only meet once a month, so have to wait now. 

Part of the problem with how and what I used to shoot is that my back has gone very bad since then. Long walks are out now. Need to refocus and adapt. ;-)


----------



## WereBo

Daifne said:


> .................
> 
> Part of the problem with how and what I used to shoot is that my back has gone very bad since then. Long walks are out now. Need to refocus and adapt. ;-)


Did you know that a car makes a perfect 'hide' for photographing animals? :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

What she looked like shortly after...


----------



## Daifne

WereBo said:


> Did you know that a car makes a perfect 'hide' for photographing animals? :grin:


Why, yes, I actually did. ;-)

Unfortunately, if I started back with my last major project, which was "Found still lives in the landscape" also called my "Emergence" series, it would be a big problem. Did a lot of wandering around in some odd places to get those. Beaches weren't too bad, but I can't walk on sand now. Woods would be tolerable, but destruction sites (as compared to construction sites) would be a real bad idea.


----------



## WereBo

@ someguy - Now THAT is one very happy dog :grin:


@ Daifne - Oooh that sounds nasty Daifne









I'm now t'other way round, after getting mashed of my cycle some years ago - Walking on hard paving, tarmac etc. gets painful after a few hours without a break, but I can wander on soil and grass all day with no problems. Luckily, I really love the countryside, as compared to cities and towns :grin:

I must admit, as much as I love the instant results of digital, I too miss my old B&W dark-room (ok then, a 'dark-corner', if truth be told :grin


----------



## Will Watts

I just noticed Daifne's become a mentor, congrats! How do you MS Team get through everything so quickly o.0, it wasn't that long ago I saw the post promoting you to tech.

Hope you get back into taking some photo's! Post em up, maybe set yourself a weekly challenge?

I've got a lot better since getting a digital SLR, I didn't really understand what I was doing with my film one. It's a bit expensive to get the film developed (I don't have space for a dark room), and then discover all the mistakes you've made.

I will probably start to do film more in the future though. I'm always interested in learning new things.


----------



## Daifne

WereBo said:


> @ someguy - Now THAT is one very happy dog :grin:
> 
> 
> @ Daifne - Oooh that sounds nasty Daifne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now t'other way round, after getting mashed of my cycle some years ago - Walking on hard paving, tarmac etc. gets painful after a few hours without a break, but I can wander on soil and grass all day with no problems. Luckily, I really love the countryside, as compared to cities and towns :grin:
> 
> I must admit, as much as I love the instant results of digital, I too miss my old B&W dark-room (ok then, a 'dark-corner', if truth be told :grin



Soil and grass is actually the best for me. Pavement/cement, etc. if too hard and sand is much too soft and moves...



> I just noticed Daifne's become a mentor, congrats! How do you MS Team get through everything so quickly o.0, it wasn't that long ago I saw the post promoting you to tech.


Thank you kind sir. I think all these promotions are giving me whiplash though. ;-)

Eh, they just recognize greatness when they see it. :1angel:



> Hope you get back into taking some photo's! Post em up, maybe set yourself a weekly challenge?
> 
> I've got a lot better since getting a digital SLR, I didn't really understand what I was doing with my film one. It's a bit expensive to get the film developed (I don't have space for a dark room), and then discover all the mistakes you've made.
> 
> I will probably start to do film more in the future though. I'm always interested in learning new things.


The expense was part of the reason I slowed down, but the stop came from other issues in my life that lead to the creative block. I used to paint, sculpt, write, and play guitar and sing as well...

I love film and I love the darkroom. Unfortunately, my favorite film and my favorite paper are no longer available even if I still had my darkroom setup. So sad.


----------



## DonaldG

I would like to add my congrats too, Daifne.

I for one don't NOT miss the smelly commercial darkrooms that I have worked in. The only one I enjoyed was the one I had exclusively was when I became an aviation photographer for Beagle Aircraft (The old Auster Aircraft Company)

I had many years out of photography, although I always had some good kit. A couple of Rollieflexes, Canon EOS 5 film camera. However, I became a holiday 'snapper'.

It was when I got my first digital camera, a Nikon 5700, that I got hooked again.

With film, every time you press the shutter cost money. (Imagine the cost of one of the studio cameras I used: it was a custom made beast that took 20" x 16" glass plates!!!!)

With digital, once you have the kit, it cost virtually nothing to press the button.

Digital is a wonderful medium to experiment with. You can try those shots that you think might not work. ... And be surprised on how often it comes out better than expected.


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple of Moth pics - not sure why they were in the air over Newcastle again today - getting ready for ANZAC Day perhaps?


----------



## zuluclayman

we are having beautiful autumnal weather here at the moment - 24-25C during the day - full sunshine then dropping to anything down to 12-15C at night - here is a pic of the beach with the great streaky clouds we get during the offshore wind season


----------



## DonaldG

What a fantastic sky.


----------



## sandman55

Good ones zulu I lots of blue sky and sea.

@ someguy I like the wet dog shots my dog also loves the water.


----------



## WereBo

Lovely plane/cloud-shots Zulu, I do like the old biplanes









I'd love to photograph the '*Morning Glory*' cloud-banks, mostly seen in the Gulf of Carpentaria N Australia. Up to 1,000 Km long, 1-2 Km high and rolls along at speeds up to 60KPH, it's a really impressive sight - *Video-link*.


----------



## zuluclayman

nice link WereBo









roll clouds are so weird looking - we get the occasional ones associated with storms here but nothing so perfectly formed like those of the north!

This is a kinda lumpy roll cloud at the front of a huge rainstorm - looked like a huge grey wave breaking in the sky - rolling over itself and the land


----------



## DonaldG

Hell's Bells, where is my gamp?

(gamp = umbrella)


----------



## WereBo

Whilst driving home from a wasted photo-snapping session at 'Dulwich Upper Wood', Crystal Palace (SE London) this afternoon, OK then, crawling along through heavy traffic, it was 24C+ with window and sun-roof open







.

It was whilst I wuz waiting at a set of traffic-lights that I happened to glance up through the roof and saw this shot....










It's the 'Crystal Palace Transmitter for the London area' - It makes a nice contrast against my piffly little car-arial :grin:
Luckily, I'd just put my camera on the passenger-seat, rather than in it's case, I just picked up, turned it on and pressed the button; didn't even have time to properly compose the shot, before the traffic-lights changed.


----------



## Done_Fishin

that took me back a few years .. used to live just down the road from there near "All Saints Church" where there used to be a couple of other aerials very similar .. and of course a very steep hill going up to them from South Norwood Station .. nice shot werebo .. thanks for tweaking my memory


----------



## sandman55

Nice snap WereBo :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG

That is a nice capture WB I like it very much.

It is one of those magic moments when everything click into place.. I had a similar experience driving through the '***-****' (back end of nowhere) when I was confronted with the road obstructed by a mob of sheep. Like you, I had may camera handy. I just held it out of the driver's door , clicked & hoped for the best... I won first prize in a photo competition with the chancer! :smile:

I am pleased to note that you are never more than a few seconds from the clicker thingy :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

Nice shot WereBo :smile:

I took a few more of my dogs the other day, just need to go through all them now. Waiting for my PC to load up an SD card full of images takes a bit too long for my liking...


----------



## WereBo

Thanks guys, it certainly made up for the earlier afternoon - I'd gone to visit Dulwich Upper Wood cos it's one of the nature reserves I used to occasionally work at (Along with 'Lavender Pond' in my Surrey Quays thread). That was when I got hooked on PC's, graphics and desktop publishing, along with repairing and maintaining PC's (WinForWorkgroups 3.11 :grin

Although the wood was a wonderful walk, absolutely full of birdsong and even 2 hawks (I caught very brief glimpses of the hawks in the distance, zooming around but waaay too fast to identify, yet along get a picture), the trees themselves were mostly too gloomy, being covered in ivy or vines - Also, the foliage was too dense to see any other birds apart from wood-pigeons, not even a sparrow! I got a few 'not bad' pics, but very few that I'm really happy with.

One of the not so good ones....










A couple of better ones....




























Two I'm happy with....




















I also discovered a very bad weakness or fault with the camera, though it doesn't bother me too much - During a ciggie-break, I decided to have a play with the HD Movie setting as I'd never taken a movie clip before. The camera also has a built-in microphone but it can't be turned off, which is unfortunate cos the only sound it picked up was the lens-zoom motor!!!

(Click-the-Pic to see/hear my 1st ever movie-clip :laugh)


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - yup - many of the point and shoot camera's video functionality is spoilt by loud zoom motors - even some of the more expensive DSLR's suffer from it too. Mostly for the DSLR's it's common practice to use an external mic and sometimes external recorder to get high quality sound.
My camcorder has OK sound except outside in breezy conditions - lots of cross mic wind noise even with wind cut enabled and can't use a fluffy "deadcat" (the nickname given to those fluffy full sized mic windscreens you see being used - dead kitten is the name used for little ones you may see attached to a camcorder or DSLR :laugh because the mic is inbuilt :sigh: 

love the colours textures of the cut log (pic 3) :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

Nice shots!
For some reason, every time I look at the one of the tree, I keep thinking it's a pit.


----------



## Will Watts

One of my dog I took the other day. There are more, but this one is my favorite.










I will change the levels a bit, and do a few other things. Not quite right here.


----------



## WereBo

Unfortunately, the camera hasn't any facility for an external mic so any audio will have to adjusted/added on the PC - I'm not too impressed with it's HD quality though but that might well be cos my monitor isn't HD-compliant and I don't have a HDMI-lead to hook it to my TV. I doubt I'll be taking many vids though, I prefer to capture 'the moment' :grin:

The log-section is used as an edging in the clearing where the vid was shot, I'm well chuffed with the detail and clarity, even the white 'fungus-trails' can be seen clearly, which I didn't notice when examining the log originally :laugh:

@ Someguy - That's a lovely 'movement' pic of your dog - It just needs a tad of adjustment, just enough to see the smile clearly. too much and it will start to look 'grizzled' and/or washed out around the muzzle (a bit like me) :grin:


----------



## yustr

WB: from what I've read most videographers use manual focus, exposure and zoom on their DSLRs. Otherwise, the camera keeps hunting for the right settings and you end up with blurred images and noise. Of course, most add their own new age sound tracks lthumbsd in PP to cover up the noise .

My camera doesn't have video capability so I can't even experiment.


----------



## sandman55

Nice action shot someguy and a nice looking dog :sayyes:

WereBo some good shots and I think the first one of the trees is great I like the lighter centre surrounded by the darker trees :4-clap:


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Sandy, in that case, heres a couple more... :grin:



















I really like the twisty-vines pattern on this tree....











That strange 'box-on-a-tree-trunk' that appears in the video is actually a 'Bug-City'.... :grin: I like the woodworm-trails on the tree-trunk :wink:










The wood itself is only a couple of acres or so, just the other side of the main road where the transmitter is - It's the triangular area in this Google-Map screen-grab, along Farquar Road. 










The Trust (TRUE - TRust for Urban Ecology) that manages the site had soil and core-drill samples tested, some years before I worked there, and the 'core' of the wood dates back to when the Ice Age receded, thousands of years ago - It's never been built on or developed in any way, although there's building remains around the edges, a legacy from WWII when the houses were bombed out.


----------



## WereBo

yustr said:


> WB: from what I've read most videographers use manual focus, exposure and zoom on their DSLRs. Otherwise, the camera keeps hunting for the right settings and you end up with blurred images and noise. Of course, most add their own new age sound tracks lthumbsd in PP to cover up the noise .
> 
> My camera doesn't have video capability so I can't even experiment.


Alopogies yustr, I missed this in my last reply - My camera doesn't have a manual-focus, which has caused some 'irritation' with certain macro-shots :wink:


----------



## sandman55

Nice shots WereBo :4-clap: Nice and green


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Sandy, the 1st two have been 'amended' slightly, a-la Donald's histogram-crunching :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

These are inspired by Mack's do...

A spaniel we saw that was a trained gun dog out for a run....


----------



## WereBo

I always find it amazing how dogs can get their 1/2-yard tongues back in their mouths :grin: - Beautiful shots Donald (again) :grin:

Oh, if it's a trained gun-dog, where's it's holster?


----------



## zuluclayman

An afternoon's walk around the legal precinct of Newcastle - overlooked by the cathedral, the terrace houses are mostly offices of the legal fratenity: barristers, solicitors etc. the contemporary fortress looking building is the main Newcastle police HQ/station - forgot to get a pic of the courthouse complex - an interesting building attracting attention at the moment because of its dilapidated interior state - including a rodent infestation which has caused a number of cases to be held over because of the stench of dead rats :sigh:


----------



## WereBo

A lovely mix of light and shadows, showing the 'old & new' architecture - The sky has 'taken' well too, especially the 1st shot of houses & cathedral


----------



## Done_Fishin

I have to set my camera to "handheld twilight mode" to get the sky/cloud detail right with the resultant loss of detail on the ground, everything gets darkened .. very nice photo's .. confused me with the real Newcastle at first which looks nothing like the place you visited :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - this IS the real Newcastle - well it's the real Australian Newcastle :laugh: 

We have lots of suburbs named after UK places: Cardiff, Wallsend, Islington, Swansea among others. Up the road a bit in the Hunter Valley, a coalmining centre, we have Aberglassyn, Abedare, Greta etc. and in another direction towards the forests we have Scone, Gloucester, Stratford (and yes, it is on the Avon River too) - not very original with place names the English settlers :laugh:

Part of the cathedral (The Warrior's Chapel) was designed by my great uncle, an architect who designed many Tudor style pubs around the Newcastle area.

this was another of the shots taken - shows the restored terraces well


----------



## WereBo

Lovely 'characterful' houses there Zulu, it's a pity about their present-day use though :wink:

It's nice of the local officials to stop the traffic whilst your taking the photos though :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

baaaa... he was shooting over their heads .. or cropped it out :laugh: .. really nice .. like that last shot .. all you need to do now is remove the stop sign .. :smile: go back and do it while no-ones looking, make sure you replace it afterwards though ..


----------



## WereBo

Alternatively, it could be an excellent exercise for practising the 'Clone' tool :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice action dog shots Donald and I liked the one of him pointing.

Here is one of... well... an inaction shot of some dogs :grin: it is from my archives of when we were at a market near surfers paradise.









Good ones of the Cathedral and buildings zulu Newcastle has a lot of interesting buildings I have quite a few of them on my computer that my wife took when we were there once. Here is another one of the Cathedral that I took. Although it is a beautiful and stately building the windows make it look like it has a face.









This tower is where I took it from and I used my zoom.


----------



## zuluclayman

ah - the famous (or infamous) Queen's Wharf observation tower aka The Phallus (or other less polite synonyms) :laugh:

the feminazis in town howled blue murder when this was constructed and the council have cried poor for years on its maintenance - has only just re-opened a little while ago after many months blocked off.

a couple more pics of Newcastle's claim to manliness: first one taken with DSLR, second with my old 2MP Nokia phone camera


----------



## WereBo

Great photos there guys, though I'd hate to climb that tower, too many times :grin:

I snapped this blimp from outside my front door, this morning...


----------



## sandman55

Good one WereBo that's one way to get the message to the people.

zulu we often passed that when we took the ferry from Stocton when my Son was staying there.


----------



## Done_Fishin

On the way to our Easter Beach BBQ ... 

1.











2.










Not sure what they are .. resemble some sort of cactus but I doubt if they are ..


----------



## Will Watts

I like those two D_F, you've cropped them both nicely.


----------



## Done_Fishin

uncropped .. just tweaked the colouring .. 

this was cropped










from here


----------



## Will Watts

I just meant how you framed in the picture 

I prefer the closeup of the bee in those two.


----------



## WereBo

Absolutely beautiful DF, you seem to have found another forte ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thx .. only problem I have is creating photo's with the camera the way I see them in reality ..


----------



## DonaldG

Done_Fishin said:


> Thx .. only problem I have is creating photo's with the camera the way I see them in reality ..


No camera is capable of seeing what the human eye can. That is why post processing is essential. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm learning Donald .. slowly but surely .. :wave:


----------



## DonaldG

Done_Fishin said:


> I'm learning Donald .. slowly but surely .. :wave:


...And doin' darn well too.:smile:


----------



## WereBo

That's one of the things I'm 'discovering' at the moment too, trying to capture what I 'see' rather than everything the camera photographs; for example: You see a bank of trees with 1 tree that really stands out for some reason.

On it's own, there's nothing specific about that tree to make it worthwhile, it needs it's neighbours for the pic to work; so that knocks out cropping the photo.

The eye sees the whole bank and the brain focusses on the 1 tree, pushing the rest to peripheral vision, but the camera sees the bank only - How to 'hilight' the tree to what I see, without it being obviously processed is what's 'bugging' me.

Methinks I need to play with PhotoPaint's deeper mysteries a bit :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

It doesn't matter what software you use, be it Gimp or Photoshop. The important thing to appreciate is that like any software of worth, it must be capable of letting you do many different tasks.

That in itself causes a problem because it makes the software look complicated. In a way, it has to be complicated...BUT...& it is a big BUT:...

... You only need to learn one task at a time to get the best benefit from it. I have been using Photoshop for many years - there are still many tasks it can do that I have yet to try or master. That is the fun bit - the more you get into your favourite software, the more satisfaction you will get.

The tasks that anyone just starting out into ‘Post Processing’ I suggest are:
1)	Levels… We have covered that in a mini tutorial
2)	Cropping... try to remember the rule of thirds. 
3)	Sharpening... don't be tempted to overdo the sharpening - a sharpening tutorial will be done
4)	Colour enhancing (or muting) ... another subject for a mini tutorial

All other tasks can be learned as and when needed.

Remember, every journey starts with a single step. Enjoy your journey into 'PP' (Post Processing)

BTW: The phrase 'Post processing' has nothing to with mail of putting fence posts in the ground... Post means 'after taking the picture...' :grin:

I'm now off to bed...G'night...


----------



## WereBo

I wish today's software had been around 15ish years ago, when I was more deeply involved with photos and graphics :grin: - Waaaay back then, I thought CorelDraw-Suite v4. was better than sliced bread. I stopped upgrading at v12 because I weren't involved with bitmaps so much and was working with vector-graphics instead.

Now I'm getting back into bitmap images, I not only need to remember the 'how' I did it, I need to learn how CorelPaint does it now it's upgraded, or rather translate PhotoShop's jargon to PhotoPaint's jargon :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

Most good image manipulation software packages, free or commercial, have similar functions - just the degree to which they can be tweaked makes the difference. 
The names functions are given and places they are located in differs slightly - seek and ye shall find is the case sometimes :grin:

As far as I am aware GIMP seems to be the better of the freeware packages and has functions, toolbars and menus most similar to Photoshop - also there are any number of tutorials out there for GIMP. Photoshop is still the industry standard and allows so many manipulations to be done that aren't available in freeware. 

It is as Donald says - there are many aspects, functions in Photoshop that, unless you have a regular use for, you just don't become familiar with until you need it. I have been using Photoshop since version 4 in the nineties (CS5 = version12) and still wouldn't know lots of functions - not being a professional photographer or design professional means I only use what I need at the time.

It's a fun journey and can be all-consuming at times but allows you the freedom to show the viewer not only what was there when you took the pic but how you saw it/felt it/would like the viewer to see it.


----------



## WereBo

I discovered, some time ago, my main problem is getting 'diverted' while experimenting how to get a specific effect - I'll try something that might give what I want, then start playing with the other variations and settings (for future reference, supposedly :wink and drift away from what I originally wanted :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> I discovered, some time ago, my main problem is getting 'diverted' while experimenting how to get a specific effect - I'll try something that might give what I want, then start playing with the other variations and settings (for future reference, supposedly :wink and drift away from what I originally wanted :grin:


... and there I was thinking I was the only one who did that!

- it IS a way of squirrelling away little snippets of how to achieve an effect. The problem is, a few weeks/months down the line, you cant remember how you did it!...

But what is important is that you then know that a certain effect can be achieved and it spurs you in to figure it out...


----------



## WereBo

True and then, when you manage to learn the procedures, they update the software and change all the menus, buttons and everything around :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

... but that is what our other brain cell is for - keeping track of changes :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm still trying to fathom out where & what the controls are and mean ... I found one called Threshold (in Gimp) thinking it might well adjust the colour levels .. but it took me into a black white context which I really like (artistically) and allows me to do something similar to etchings .. 

here are a few of my "edits" .. teasing one young lady in my cycle group for her weakness to chocolate ...

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## DonaldG

Hey, DF - There is a graphic artist in you that is trying to get out...And he is succeeding!

EDIT: that last one would be even better with just the eyes and brows keeping the same angle.

'Nuther edit: I bet that they don't represent what your eyes perceived at the time of shooting :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehehehe.... Nicely discovered and worked DF


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thx ... it's just a game in life called Discovery .. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> 'Nuther edit: I bet that they don't represent what your eyes perceived at the time of shooting :grin:



You're probably right Donald, these old eyes aren't that good at close up but at a yard or more away they pick up more than they should on many occasions .. perks of the trade I suppose :laugh:


----------



## Will Watts

DonaldG said:


> Hey, DF - There is a graphic artist in you that is trying to get out...And he is succeeding!
> 
> EDIT: that last one would be even better with just the eyes and brows keeping the same angle.


I agree, nice pictures :grin:

I came across this article yesterday that peaked my interest:
The Post Office Railway (Mail Rail) | Silent UK – Urban & Underground Photography

I've been looking at Urban exploration pictures since. I know it's not to everyones taste, but I thought it was an interesting article nonetheless :smile:

I'm also wondering if it's ok to add the TSF Photographer's Corner link in my sig?


----------



## sandman55

DF that flower with the triangular leafs is called a pigface we have them growing in South Australia *LINK*


----------



## WereBo

@ someguy - A fascinating article especially as, during the early 70's, my father worked for the Post Office. Primarily as a driver but, on a couple of occasions, they sent him to Mt Pleasant office for his overtime - He mostly loaded the mail-sacks onto the Mail-Rail.


----------



## Will Watts

It was a good read, I've been looking at a few other articles and videos on that site. I'm developing an interest in Urbex :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

someguy201 said:


> I agree, nice pictures :grin:
> 
> ...
> 
> *I'm also wondering if it's ok to add the TSF Photographer's Corner link in my sig*?


It would be our pleasure for you to support the TSF Photographer's Corner link in you signature.

Thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin

sandman55 said:


> DF that flower with the triangular leafs is called a pigface we have them growing in South Australia *LINK*


Thanks for that info .. I had been wondering and even asked my wife .. you know the type " Sell the encyclopedia, cos I know everything!!" .. who told me how much she loved them but filed to come up with a name .. :laugh:

the article doesn't mention them growing in other colours though & I saw these similar looking flowers


----------



## WereBo

I love that subtle pink shading, as they start to open - Great shots DF :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice flowers DF I haven't seen that lighter colour in fact I am scratching my head I don't think I have seen anything other than purple. Here is one we saw when we were on a walk last spring looking for native orchids. 

EDIT: This one is living in harsh coastal conditions but when in lush conditions the leaves are green.


----------



## WereBo

Definitely a weird but beautiful plant there Sandy, it looks as if it should be under water on a reef somewhere :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

We have a lot of pigface around here - being coastal it is used as a groundcover in salt affected beachside gardens both private and public and is used to stabilise & protect some of the local beaches' sand dunes


----------



## sandman55

Are yours the same colour flower zulu?


----------



## zuluclayman

Yes - that's the Carpobrotus (first one on the page of your link) - flowers vary a little in intensity of colour, probably something to do with elements in the soil/sand and time of flowering? I walked along past banks of them today at the beach - they use those, gazanias and some other native coastal plants to regenerate and stabilise the dunes.

This is a shot from around Christmas time - the yellowy-brown grassy stuff has now been replaced by pigface - you can see some in the centre bottom of the image - if you look really closely there is even one purple flower showing :grin:

edit: well you can see it in the full resolution pic, maybe not so well in the resized image here


----------



## sandman55

The beaches are great there and I have never seen the horizon without ships.


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - yes, we usually have 20 or so coal ships waiting to load - down lots since the heady days of 2009 where up to 50 or more lined up with waiting times in excess of a month.
Nearly every pic I have of the beach (and that's lots) has ships on the horizon - I even did a series of sculptural ceramic pieces for an exhibition based on the harbour & ships and their role in trading the basic human necessities: this was one titled "shelter me" the industrial building showing the steel industry (now gone), steel beams representing steel & building products in general, the ship that transports steel to faraway ports, the column to symbolise that these trade activities had gone on since antiquity. 










Others showed aspects such as fishing, defense, mining (in this one a yellow Tonka style mining truck balanced on a column with the tray full of ships representing the queue numbers), grain and commerce.

The powers-that-be have come up with an ingenious plan to reduce the queue off Newcastle, partly to appease the public's and ship owner's negative view of the queue and partly for safety in the wake of the Pasha Bulker grounding - they now get the ships to do a 2 stage approach: the ships wait in a holding position much further out of Newcastle waters then come into the second, closer holding position as their docking time gets closer OR they slow their approach once in Australian waters so that they don't arrive as soon and clutter up the horizon. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice photos guys .. and the info that went with it .. very interesting


----------



## DonaldG

These are for WB, so as not to hijack his thread. This is why I could smell the wisteria in his photographs... :smile:

Wisteria and Hawthorne blossom









The fence line









The pots need planting









The patio from the back garden









The patio & conservatory


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Donald, now I'm officially envious :grin: It does look spectacular though, especially in the brilliant sunlight we've been getting


----------



## Done_Fishin

I think Donald should be banned from showing any photo's ... :laugh: .. just kidding .. but we know where to go now for a cup of tea and some relaxation ..


----------



## sandman55

Very nice guys :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Donalds attempts at "shooting insects" prompted me to try this .. The moth was a sitting duck as they used to say ... and the fly a bit more difficult!

1.










2.









3.









4.


----------



## WereBo

Lovely crisp shots there DF, the moth-pics especially







- (I won't mention the fly-specks on the glass being crisp and clear, too :grin


I've finally uploaded my first-ever videos (5) to Youtube at last, taken at our local street-party celebrating William & Kate's wedding, t'other week - It was a wonderful day out, once the clouds shifted, even Mrs WereBo had a good 'knees-up' :grin:

YouTube - Deptford Street Party 1 (William & Kate's Wedding 2011).AVI


----------



## zuluclayman

Looks like a fun time for all WereBo :grin:

I take it that street parties were a fairly common event for the wedding? saw Donald's pics and footage of the one in his neighbourhood and the news coverage here in Oz showed a few - everything from super organised, formal parties through to ones similar to yours and beyond :laugh:

Australia Day (January 26th) seems to be the main street party occasion - other than New Year's Eve here in the Land of Oz.


----------



## WereBo

@ Zulu - There were a fair few going on, around the UK :grin: - Just along my local high-street, there were 3 parties happening, 1 playing nothing but reggae so loud, the participants were having to dance on t'other side of the road, I'd usually pity the neighbours that live there, but they were the ones partying :laugh:

The one that gave me the biggest chuckle though, was the Young Socialists Anti-Monarchy Wedding Party! If we didn't have a monarchy, they wouldn't have had a party - Go figure :grin:

The girls who were performing and dancing 'Ta Na Deptford' organised the party and, in keeping with Deptford's history, also had a craft-market for locally-produced work. Mrs WereBo had a stall with her hand-made cards and 'tatted' earrings, oh and 'Alcoholic Doorstops'!!! (Empty drinks bottles, filled with broken glass beads from her jewellery recycling - It was hard work emptying those bottles, believe me :grin




















Some local 'characters'....





























My new friend.....











The only 'down-side' was that, having to be there at 8:00am to set the stall up meant I could drive all the goodies there in the car but, leaving at 5:00pm, the high street was full up so we had to carry the lot back home again - _*Note to self* - Remember that, next time!_


----------



## Mack

Thought I would drop by to say hello. Don't seem to have time these days.

Captured this little fellow today in my back yard. He was stealing my dogs kibble.


----------



## WereBo

Starlings are beautiful birds, when seen close up, I have a family that visits my bird-feeders several times a day - You've captured the detail beautifully ray:

One of my projects for the near future is to organise a bit of space on my balcony, so I can set my camera and tripod up, along with a chair for me, so I can photo the various birds that visit for a nosh-up - I've got sparrows, blue-tits, great-tits and starlings.... Oh, and pigeons, but I need a gun to shoot them with :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Hello Folks
Just dropped by to let y'all know I am still about, but have been very busy with the new TSF home page. 

:wave:


----------



## zuluclayman

and looking good too Donald :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks ZCM - We are still very busy - I just did an experiment with a 60 second video via Camtasia 7 and uploaded it into a test article... It worked fine in IE9 but not Firefox or Chrome... More work.

All: some great and interesting stuff above - I wish I had more time to come and play.

Just sold my Canon 70~200 L grade zoom - now looking for a Canon 15mm fisheye... :smile:


----------



## Will Watts

Well done for your efforts Donald, it looks great!

@Werebo "Young Socialists Anti-Monarchy Wedding Party" - Any excuse for a party :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Yep, definitely looks a lot 'smoother' at the 'front-door' now :grin:

Sorry for not posting much recently, between family-problems and 'car-shopping', I haven't been snapping much - I did get my new 'Hama MH-C800S' intelligent battery-charger today though, I'm hoping the 'Sanyo eneloop XX (HR-3UWX-8BP) 8x AA batteries / Mignon, 2500 mAh' arrive soon :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> ....; I did get my new 'Hama MH-C800S' intelligent battery-charger today though, I'm hoping the 'Sanyo eneloop XX (HR-3UWX-8BP) 8x AA batteries / Mignon, 2500 mAh' arrive soon :laugh:


That is a great charger only use the fast charge when you need to. Use the slow charge if possible. I have taped a small polythene bag underneath mine and put the instructions in it. That way I know where they are.

Do you have the Eneloop 2500mAh on order anywhere? I haven't seen the 2500 on the market yet.


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehehe.... I've kept the rigid cardboard box that the charger came in, there's plenty of room for the charger and the power-brick and, with it being a bright yellow box, it's easily found :grin:

I ordered the batteries from *here* at 'Amazon UK', along with a couple of protective battery storage-boxes to keep 'em safe in the cam-bag :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Brilliant WB - thanks for the link.
Most of the Pros I know rate the Eneloops as the best.


----------



## WereBo

True, the Eneloops seem to be the longest-lasting that's around - I saw a few other breeds at 2500 mAh, but they were only rated at approx 500-charge lifespan. A few weren't much cheaper, and others were lots dearer :laugh:


----------



## yustr

Some garden shots. Playing with wide apertures and the resulting narrow depth of focus. Minimal PP in CS5 Camera RAW.


----------



## DonaldG

They are certainly working - the DOF is quite minimal and very effective.


----------



## WereBo

I reckon your experimenting was a success..... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Finally got a good shot! A Bald Eagle on Lake Tarpon, FL. Had to shoot from the boat.


----------



## WereBo

Allo Dori1960 and welcome to both TSF and our Photographers Corner :wave:

Now THAT is a beautiful pose and photo! All it needs is a very slight lightening in a graphics-program (Photoshop, PhotoPaint, GIMP or whatever) to make it exceptional









What camera are you using?


----------



## sandman55

Wow great shots yustr and Dori.


----------



## Dori1960

sandman55 said:


> Wow great shots yustr and Dori.


Thanks so much!!



WereBo said:


> Allo Dori1960 and welcome to both TSF and our Photographers Corner :wave:
> 
> Now THAT is a beautiful pose and photo! All it needs is a very slight lightening in a graphics-program (Photoshop, PhotoPaint, GIMP or whatever) to make it exceptional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What camera are you using?


Thanks for the feedback! I was thinking it was a tad dark as well. I use a Nikon D5000 AF-S 70-300


----------



## Done_Fishin

Hi Dori .. & welcome :wave: .. nice pic


----------



## Dori1960

Have fun with this one:wink: Looks like Marty Feldman









yustr, I apologize! Your second shot is stellar! Good use of [email protected]@


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Dori

I am so envious that you have some exotic creatures to photograph. Also another welcome to the Photographer's Corner. :wave:


----------



## DonaldG

My exotic flying animals!

Paper wasps have taken over an unused nesting box in our garden. A couple of weeks ago, I could see through the entrance an see the classical cone shaped wasp nest inside. However, It must be very crowded inside. This morning I noticed that they are now adding a 'paper' extension to their home:




















Close up crop of above









What incredible creatures they are:









Although I was using a macro lens, I didn't dare get closer as they were starting to buzz round my head - I did a tactical withdrawal :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - marty feldman look-alike :laugh:

Nice pic Dori & yet another welcoming hiya to Photographer's Corner :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

ouch ... wasps - they have been very active in my garden over the last few months too - a nest hanging from the eaves, another hidden in a bush that I like to keep manicured - the beasties stung me when I tried to clip it a few months ago not realising they were hidden inside - felt like hot needles 3 stings, 3 unrepeatable words (not here in family friendly TSF anyways :grin: )


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks for the comments and welcomes!

DonaldG, the last two are great!! How close were you??


----------



## DonaldG

Almost too close - About 6 inches


----------



## Will Watts

Nice shots everyone, some really good ones recently :smile:

I feel I should go out and take some now :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

We have several varieties of clematis in our garden. The following two are among my favourites. Both have huge flowers (about 10 - 12 inches across)












When the petals fall off, the centre is a 'flower' in itself:






























PS...Just ordered a new lens... Just wait... he he he :wink:


----------



## WereBo

@ Dori - I love the bird's expression at being called Marty Feldman :grin:


A wonderful sequence of wasp-shots there, Donald - Those paper nests they build are phenomenal, especially if you can find an abandoned one and cut it open :wink:

*Handy Tip:* If stung by a wasp, bee, hornet,whatever, scrape out the sting left in the skin as quickly as possible. Use the edge of a knife, the edge of a credit card, a fingernail, or anything similar. If handy, a quick wipe with disinfectant or 'hand-sanitiser' or even saliva will clean the wound afterwards.


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks WereBo!

DonaldG, beautiful shots! What lens did you order?


----------



## Dori1960

Found this...:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Me Too




















Lens?...Hmmm not sure I want to say 'till I used it. I get it on Thursday :wink:


----------



## Dori1960

Good job on these, I like the lighting in the second one


----------



## Done_Fishin

Brilliant photos guys .. just uploaded a lot of "tweaked' photo's to an album of my visit to the Island of Poros (boat & bike trip) 

here are a few gulls that kept me active on the boat trips to and from the Island 


6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









nowhere near as much detail as I would like but was using my old Nikon Coolpix 4300 for those since It has a viewfinder that follows the zoom .. I couldn't pan with the Sony too much light and the screen stayed too dark to see where anything was coming from.

You'll note the numbers are from 6 to 10 .. another upload later so I don't get my knuckles rapped by Donald .. :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

I love the silhouettes! Especially the first one!


----------



## WereBo

Yep, the silhouettes are excellent in both composition and photo-quality, considering you're shooting into the sun - The other shots show the action very dramatically.

You're definitely honing your skills very nicely DF, I'm looking forward to seeing the next lot ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

here are the other shots I had earmarked to show you ... just because you/I/we :laugh: are impatient


1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Dori1960

Me? Impatient? :1angel:
I like your gull shots and the sailboat.
I'm not supposed to ask, but what is the second one? I like the abstract look to it!


----------



## WereBo

I'd guess #2 is a slow exposure of the sunlight reflecting off the wave-tops? Whatever it is, like Dori says, it's a lovely abstract :grin:

I really like #3 & 4, the graininess gives a wonderful atmospheric moodiness to them.


----------



## TheGift73

Donald, I have no clue how you managed to get 6 inches away from that nest and still shoot. I'd have to be shooting at at least 300mm, and even then I'd still be sweating.
I blame my mother for my neurosis about wasps.
Nice shots though.


----------



## zuluclayman

DF - love 8 & 9 in particular for their moody lighting - others look good mostly, some could do with horizon straightening (copy, paste in new layer, rotate slightly then crop to remove the bits where you can see the background layer)


----------



## Done_Fishin

sorry ZCM .. I was being a bit lazy and dropped a few procedures .. apart from having uploaded them to my fb account for other cyclists to look at (we were 184 total on that trip) plus took over 500 photos using 2 cameras which then required "level" adjustments, Rotate & Crop, Zoom & Crop etc .. still got a lot to go. The Nikon photo's got done first. Sony coming later.

Thanks for comments everyone and should just mention that I love those praying mantis photos .. wish I could find something that exotic to capture.


----------



## DonaldG

DF: those shots into the sun are stunners. You are certainly getting some good results from the camera


----------



## DonaldG

Those wasps have been very busy in the last 24 hours











I wanted to see how close I could get before I got stung! :grin:










This was two inches from the creatures - one landed on my ear but didn't sting...


----------



## Dori1960

Wow, they have been busy!
You go within *two inches*???


----------



## TheGift73

It will be interesting to see what it looks like in a week.

I think if one had have landed on my ear, you wouldn't have seen me for dust.


----------



## WereBo

Superb quality pics Donald ray:

Wasps will rarely sting you, unless you directly interfere with them, bees will sting even less as it kills them when they do sting. 

When I was working in the building/carpentry trade 20+ years ago, I was working with lots of fresh pine-wood and often had 20-40 bees settling on me, whilst working outside. I regularly freaked my co-workers when I'd stop working and politely tell the bees that I'm not a flower and to please go away, as I didn't want to accidentally injure them - The bees regularly freaked me out when they'd all leave together, when I told 'em :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Thank you folks
Yes, 2 inches - that was from the front element of my Sigma 50mm Macro lens

I was tempted to set up my home-brew intervalometer and make a time-lapse movie but it was a little too windy to risk my camera kit....

As WB points out, wasps and bees only sting in defence. As long as you don't flap your hand about trying to shoo them away, it is perfectly safe to let them land on you.

Also in the garden today are young starling chicks. They love the bird bath:





























All taken with a 28 ~ 300 zoom at 300mm


----------



## Dori1960

The last starling shot is perfect! He was posing nicely


----------



## Dori1960

Sometimes errors can create pretty cool shots...:wink:








I have no idea how this happened...I used to double expose with film.








On purpose, with a 10x welding glass, shooting the sun


----------



## Will Watts

I think I need a bit of motivation, I had wanted to go round London and try a bit of Street Photography, but I seem to have periods where I am interested in photography, and then periods where it loses interest to other things. 

I think I might try tomorrow in London, but I always get worried about my shots being awful :grin:

Nice shots everyone, I have been looking and admiring, if not posting. :wink:


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! How on Earth did you manage to get the starling to stay still long enough, to get that last shot? I've spent hours sat out on my balcony, hunched down on a tiny stool and hiding behind a flower-pot on a pedestal, trying to get a 1/2-decent photo of anything that comes to my bird-feeders.

I'm beginning to suspect the birds are superstitious about having their photos taken, I can work on the balcony tidying up, snipping off dead flower heads and leaves etc. and they're stuffing themselves silly but, as soon as they see a camera they're off like whippets on steroids









@ Dori - I really like that 1st pic, surreal doesn't begin to describe it - Did you zoom in/out whilst on a slow exposure? 

I'm in 2 minds about the 2nd shot, it's very well done, but it doesn't work for me :4-dontkno 

The 3rd is very subtle and cleverly done cos there's no blurring to the clouds, or did you just double expose the 2nd sun in a cloudless sky? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

@ someguy - have a look at this - a good way of getting those creative juices flowing while building on skills

Digital Photography 1 on 1: Episode 66: The 60 Minute Challenge: Adorama Photography TV on Vimeo


----------



## zuluclayman

went for drive to the beach - this from the carpark - not as sharp as I would have liked but ......


----------



## Will Watts

Nice shot :grin:

Thanks for the link :wave:, I think I will go round Covent Garden and a couple of other places today. See what I can come up with.


----------



## Dori1960

Someguy, I think we all go through that. And, what makes a 'bad' shot? As long as you like it!

WereBo, I honestly don't know what I did on the first 2.:laugh: That's OK, I don't like the second one either, I just posted it for the laughs.:wink: The third one ISO, 1/60 shutter, F 4.2, the second 'sun' must have been caused by the welding filter. I am bummed that you can't double-expose with digital.

zuluclayman, good shot! Well framed, lighted


----------



## sandman55

Keep em coming guys some nice shots :4-clap:


----------



## Dori1960

Our kitties...
Jet








Danny watching hockey








Another use for a Heat Sink. I figured I could keep Danny from sleeping on the desk top, I figured wrong


----------



## DonaldG

@ Dori - in the old days of film/paper & smelly chemicals, many an accident/mistake in the darkroom was turned into works of art. Congratulations :smile:

@ZCM: That gull with th slight ruffling of the feather gives the impression of winter starting to creep in...


----------



## DonaldG

Dori you posted the above while I was away... Cool cat ...


----------



## DonaldG

DF - I forgot to comment on your seascapes - 1 & 3 do it for me - they are great. watch the horizons though :wink:


My new lens: A super wide angle (180degree+) Canon *15mm Fisheye.* & before anyone comments that it has terrible barrel distortion, it is actually designed and intended to be like that! I will be using it for 360 spherical panoramas.

These 4 images were shot with it:

The wasps are busy little bees - they have added more paper... note the way the fence line looks like it is circular...










The lens seems to be quite sharp - this is a 100% crop from the image above:










This one really shows the pure barrel effect - our house:










The road:


----------



## Dori1960

That is one cool lens! I love the effect of the distortion on your house


----------



## WereBo

That's a beautiful gull-portrait there Zulu, the DoF is spot on









@ Dori - However that 1st pic was produced, it should be a scene from some sci-fi film :grin: - That pic of Jet is brilliant!!! - Menacing, but brilliant!!! ray:

@ Donald - I love the 'eyebrows' effect over your top windows :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

I call it a 'hedge with windows' the top left is my 'den'...

You asked earlier, on how did I get the starling shots? First of all, I was in the conservatory half hidden behind the thick frame of the door. The camera was on a tripod, 300mm telephoto pointing at the bird bath that was about 15 feet away. I was further hidden by the camera by constantly looking through the viewfinder and my hand on the release button, ready to fire.

Apparently the human face with two forward looking eyes are natures warning signs to birds. It is not the shape of the body but the head. I once saw someone with a loose camo hood covering just his head. There was a slit for him to look out from but the slit was covered by fine netting. Sitting very still & quietly with a minimum of hand movement, he was able to get close and capture some remarkable shots.

Later, I want to get an old sheet and make myself a 'wearable' hide and sit a little more comfortable. I do have a wireless remote and could use that but that means I have no control over the pan & tilt of the camera (NO! I don't want to invest in a motorised one.)


----------



## Will Watts

Nice Pictures Dori and Donald!

So, I went to London today :grin: In the few moments it wasn't raining, I got this picture:










Looking at what I took, probably the only nice one of the day.


----------



## Dori1960

Cute shot! Thanks for the smile!


----------



## zuluclayman

DonaldG said:


> @ZCM: That gull with th slight ruffling of the feather gives the impression of winter starting to creep in...


sure was the case Donald - had been raining hard all morning and the day before - the first of the East Coast Lows (low pressure systems sit just off the coast and deepen giving rise to gale force winds and lashings of torrential rain) giving us a little taste of what is to come - temps down to 13-16C maximum over the last few days :sigh:

I want to get some new toys too Donald but will have to wait - looking at a teleconverter, wide angle converter and microphone for my video camera and would dearly love to replace my ageing DSLR with either 7D or even a 60D - 5DMKIII out soon I believe :grin: c'mon Lotto win !!!!

@someguy - nice little moment captured there


----------



## WereBo

Very many moons ago, when 'flat-screen' monitors first started appearing on the market, I seem to remember reading that, for best appearance, pics needed to be a resolution of 96DPI (as compared to a CRT-monitor resolution of 72DPI).

After comparing pics at both resolutions, there seems to be a noticeable improvement of detail when viewing pics at their 'natural' size, mainly the very fine 'jaggies' (the very slight 'pixel-steps' that sometimes appear on sloping and/or contrasting edges) are smoothed out.

Point for discussion: Why are today's digital cameras still saving pics at 72DPI (those that won't save as .RAW)? The file-size isn't much bigger but the photo-quality is better for it.









I'd be happy to sacrifice picture-size for quality improvement, I don't think I'll ever need an A2-sized print of any of my photos.


----------



## zuluclayman

Not sure what resolution point and shoots save/export at but most DSLR's save at much higher and/or have menu options for this (I thought point and shoots have this option as well buried in the menu somewhere) - my 8 MP Olympus images come into Photoshop at 314ppi


----------



## Done_Fishin

zuluclayman said:


> Not sure what resolution point and shoots save/export at but most DSLR's save at much higher and/or have menu options for this (I thought point and shoots have this option as well buried in the menu somewhere) - my 8 MP Olympus images come into Photoshop at 314ppi


anyone want to explain what we are talking about .. whilst the text makes sense I have no idea what is meant .. are we talking lcd display resolution or something ?? :4-dontkno

thx


----------



## zuluclayman

@DF - WereBo asked about the resolution that cameras save (and export) the photographs from digital cameras as. 

The thing to remember here is that, for most cameras, you can set 2 parameters:

1: the pixel size - so it may be 1600x1200, 1024 x760, 3264x2448 etc. this is the number of pixels in the image

2: the compression setting - how much these images will be compressed to save file size NB: the pixel count remains the same what changes is the amount of colour information mainly. My camera for example offers: uncompressed (RAW or TIFF), then jpegs as: 1/2.7, 1/4, 1/8, 1/12
At the highest jpeg setting (1/2.7) my 3264x2448 pixel images come into Photoshop at 314 ppi (pixels per inch) - dpi is a printer measure not an image measure and roughly equates to ppi.

see here where I have explained some of this earlier today - hopefully between the two posts it will make sense :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Both my Canons 20D and the 5Dll save raw at 240 dpi. DPI of can be changed in the Photoshop 'Resize' tool


----------



## WereBo

PPI (Pixels per Inch) refer to the picture-quality, DPI (Dots per Inch) refers to monitor-screen quality (or printer-quality) :wink:

My Fujifilm (and old Olympus) only save JPG at 72DPI, although I can vary the 'quality' or pixel size, as well as the aspect. I can resample them in Photopaint, but it's a tedious job when there's dozens of pics to wade through :grin:

I suppose I'm just a bit surprised that the camera manufacturers haven't picked up on it and amended their camera-design to allow for the increased quality, rather than just increasing the pixel-count (and picture-size)


----------



## Done_Fishin

thx guys .. whilst aware of the terminology I was just surprised at the use of it here .. haven't seen any reference (as yet) for either of my cameras apart from basic picture analysis .. height & width ... will have to look into it a bit deeper later


----------



## DonaldG

My entrance to the world! (15mm Fisheye) :grin:


Three images all at 800pixels high and unless the resolution is messed with by photobucket, they should br 240, 96 & 72 - Are they any different on your monitor?

(A) 240










(B) 96










(C) 72


----------



## DonaldG

I have achieved my first full 360 degree spherical panorama. Unfortunately I cannot display it here 

I have put it here.

Use your mouse to look up, down, left or right and to zoom in.

It is not perfect I have done absolutely minimum processing - I was more interested in getting the images into the software that converts and displays the panorama. The blending of the sky at the top needs work as does the focussing, and general post processing before making the spherical.

This one is made from 8 images (6 horizontals, 1 up & 1 down) using the 15mm fisheye lens on a full frame camera (5DMkll)


----------



## WereBo

The first 2 pics of your entrance to the world are very near identical (#1 is slightly 'crisper' than #2 - pic #3 is almost the same, but my monitor shows very fine jagged edges on the doormat pattern and the foliage-leaves has lost noticeable detail, along with the 'pock-marked' stonework up the porch-way.

For a first-time 360 spherical-panorama, it's an excellent success, except that I can't zoom in or out :sigh: - Otherwise, there's no visible seams or 'tearing', though I can see what you mean about the clouds, a slight 'misplacement' of fluffy-stuff, otherwise a 100% success ray:

What does your local council say about your imprinting the pavement with your copyright? :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Wow that panorama is great Donald :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## zuluclayman

what software are you using for the pano Donald? looks great btw - and also what sort of file size do they end up?


----------



## DonaldG

zuluclayman said:


> what software are you using for the pano Donald? looks great btw - and also what sort of file size do they end up?


Thanks folks...

I have started a thread on 360 spherical panos here.

I will be producing some more, greater detailed 360 spherical as I get the process right.

Actual file size is not an issue for those viewing huge panos in this style because only the portion (tile) of the overall image that will fill your screen is fetched, not the whole image. That technique allows gigapixel images to be viewed just as easy as a conventional one.

Google 'gigapixel' if you want to see some HUGE images in this way.


----------



## Done_Fishin

took this Seascape and then cropped it 



















I find the cropped picture far more interesting than the panoramic view .. perhaps because I like that grassy windsock ..


----------



## yustr

I guess I have to ask, what's the image saying? 

Is it a very nice landscape with some grain growing in the foreground? Or, some nice grain growing in a very nice place? 

I prefer the former.


----------



## WereBo

The 1st pic, I see a lovely land/seascape pic, with a a beautiful grass as a point of interest - the 2nd shot is an excellent 'study' of the grass in particular, there's nothing resembling that, in the UK :wink:

'Moral' - Both work very well, with the right titles :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Werebo I think you hit it on the head .. I liked the original view and took the photo .. just love that grass .. whilst editing I also saw the bonus crop .. I'd like to think that my photo's are educational as well as just pretty views


----------



## sandman55

DF I think the second picture is best and the grassy windsocks are interesting.


----------



## Dori1960

Done_Fishin, Beautiful shot of the grasses. The contrast is wonderful!


----------



## sandman55

We had a trip to the top of Eyre Peninsula to look at some granite rocks near the towns of Minnipa and Wudinna.

The first pic is of one of Androo's cousins, he appeared at the top of Polda Rock and I had to take it into the sun and had to be quick. I have cropped this one to try to improve the aspect.









This one is of the dam at the bottom of Polda Rock. Polda Rock covers quite a bit of area and is quite a good water catchment in this dryish area. All the rocks in in this area are used for water catchment and the old timers built low walls around the bottom of them to funnel the water into the catchments.









The next is of Pildappa Rock, here is a quote from a tourist site.


> Pildappa is a spectacular sight - a rock with the highest and longest wave formations on the Eyre Peninsula, rivalling those of Western Australia's famous Wave Rock.
> Pildappa is also known for its deep gnamma holes, which ensure a virtually permanent water supply and like many granite outcrops around Australia it has an elaborate gutter system surrounding the base of the rock.












This one is of the old water catchment of Yarwondutta rock with pillars to support the roof (long gone) for slowing evaporation.









This next one is part of a rock they call "Mount Wudinna" it is 260m high and covers an area of about 112 ha and is the largest exposed granite monolith in South Australia we had a nice picnic there.


----------



## Dori1960

What an amazing series of shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## zuluclayman

Drove through Minnipa and Wudinna many years ago on my way back from Ceduna - my father had been taken ill on his caravanning trip back from WA and had been in hospital in Ceduna - I flew out to drive him and his van home.
Unfortunately didn't see any of these places though - they look spectacular and you are giving me itchy feet sandy - really would like to do some photography/video of some of the rock formations of SA & WA.


----------



## Done_Fishin

can't get down under to visit the area but you just made my itchy feet a lot "itchier"

nice photos ..


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful photos Sandy, the place-names are almost as amazing as the rocks there :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks for your comments guys there are a lot of granite rocks in the area and it is just south of the Gawler Ranges, we will be soon getting an all wheel drive car and a trip into the Gawler Ranges is on the list of things to do.

@ zulu it is a shame that it was a mercy trip and not a holiday because those rocks are not many K's from the towns and you would have liked to see Cactus beach near Penong. When I was a young fella and it wasn't as well known as it is today we would meet surfers from all over Australia and sometimes the world there.
*Map* You can Google plenty of photo's


----------



## zuluclayman

yup - seen many pics and clips of Cactus - including those of the track down to the beach complete with the odd Joe Blake in situ









The most spectacular sight on that particular trip was flying to Ceduna from Adelaide along the coast - so easy to see why many feel the "Bight" in The Great Australian Bight should be replaced with "Bite"


----------



## sandman55

Yes it's shaped like a bite


----------



## GZ

Hello everyone!!!!

For once I get to contribute some to this thread!!!! 

Yesterday, My brother in law graduated from Marine Corps Training Battalion Parris Island and I had the luck to use my other brother in laws DSLR camera and took a whole boatload of photos.

This photo was actually taken by my brother Ken. Perfectly framed (IMHO) straight from the camera. All I did to it was adjust the coloration and contrast a bit. The raw image was a little washed out from the SC sun.

PFC K. Norris










This next photo is one I took with a Nikon D700. Since it was a graduation, there were a bunch of people walking on the parade deck and out of all the shots I took of the monuments, this had the least people in the background and the new Marine standing at attention in front of the memorial. 










This copy, I removed the people (using GIMP), cropped the photo and made a few adjustments. I can usually remove small portions of a photo but the people proved a little bit challenging. I am hoping someone can give me some pointers on making it look more natural...










This one here I was just playing around a bit!










I cropped it again and found the results rather nice...


----------



## WereBo

Very nice pics GZ, you caught your bro-in-law perfectly, looking rather stunned by the whole affair :grin:

You got some very excellent results with editing the people out of the memorial pic and the montage is very well done, the 2nd one especially









Oh, many congratulations to your bro-in-law on his graduation


----------



## sandman55

Well done gz we can have some fun with editing :4-clap:


----------



## Dori1960

You did a very good job with the editing!! The edits you on these evoke quite a bit of emotion. Your Brother in law is a very handsome man. I thank him for serving


----------



## GZ

Thank you Dori, we are all proud of him. Second in the class in marksmanship and close to the top in physical fitness, he did very well.

WereBo and Sandy, thank you for your compliments. I still need to do a better job on the removal of the people. I think I did an excellent job on the parade deck and rope, but if you look at the scrubline between the auto and the purple heart monument, you will notice a very hazy, unnatural area that I would like to rectify.

Here are a couple of other shots I took that I finished up...










This photo is of my Brother in law's best friend... I caught him walking out of the bleachers and into the shade about halfway through the ceremony. No cropping, I just love this shot.


----------



## WereBo

I like the dynamics of that 2nd photo GZ, the movement-blur really highlights the subject perfectly ray:


----------



## WereBo

I managed to get to see my good pal yesterday, down in Sheerness on the Isle of Sheppey, situated in the 'lower-half' of the Thames Estuary.

He was out walking his dog when I arrived, so I took a walk along the beach to try and find him - I managed to snap these, until Dave arrived and we left the beach for a mug-o'-tea :grin:




















I thought about cloning the TV-aerial out for the aesthetics, but couldn't be bothered :laugh:












This was hand-held at max-zoom of an ordinary looking freighter, but what is scary about it is the 2 objects sticking out of the water, apparently just in front of it. They're the mast-tops of the 'SS Richard Montgomery', a US 'Liberty-Ship' built in 1944 and loaded with 6,000 tons of high-explosive munitions. Whilst moored in the estuary it ran aground and, after stevedores managed to unload approx half the cargo, it broke in half and has stayed there ever since (with between 1,200 tons-3,000 tons of high-explosive still on-board).












The freighter made it safely past...












More info about the *SS Richard Montgomery* and what could happen.... 

YouTube - ‪Wrecks Around Britain - SS Richard Montgomery‬‏


----------



## yustr

Some shots of the backyard. Just some small adjustments and crop.


----------



## DonaldG

This is getting serious!

Welcome GZ - Those marine photos are outstanding 
WB - yet again a nice sequence and story
yustr - I like all 3 but that centre one of the pipework stands out. A perfect B&W subject.

My last two for today...


----------



## WereBo

Hi again yustr and thanks for the excellent photos - I love the rust-patterning on that lamp, it's hard to pick a favourite between that and the pipework, both are striking.

The yellow flower is an excellent study, but if the DoF had included the top of the stem, it would have been perfect.

@ Donald - That looks a beautiful pattern that guy is cutting out of that steel sheet. I love the sparks, especially on the 2nd photo; I can see a 'mental picture' of a lovely crop-shot of that, taken from directly in front of the 'stream'. I'm going to have to have a chat with my blacksmith pal in Street, next time I'm down that way to see him :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Good shots guys :4-clap:

gz I like the way you made your subject stop within the blur of everyone else.

WereBo I liked the single flower in the second one and the roof top shot is good. It would be a lot of work to remove the TV aerial and then if you did you would then have to remove the power wiring :4-dontkno but the roof line is still interesting. Wow what a story about the sunken liberty ship and they will have to do something about it soon.









yustr I agree as Donald said the centre one stands our :4-clap:

Donald you have an interesting subject the first pic shows us his interesting sculpture and the second one the spray of sparks ray:


----------



## WereBo

These were taken many years ago whilst I was playing with my (then) new motor-drive for my Praktica 35mm - Mrs WereBo gets a visit from a Harris-Hawk....















































A 'self-portrait' of me holding the same bird....










The contrast etc. is waaaay off balance, partly through the software at the time and partly through the not-so-good scanner technology, back then. If I can find the originals (either in one of loads of photo-packs or one of several albums, all buried in my cupboard), I'll re-scan them.


----------



## DonaldG

seeing those talons, I can understand why you needed thick gauntlets!


----------



## sandman55

WereBo I like the shot of the bird landing you must have been quick on the trigger to get those sequential shots :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Dori1960

All of these shots are wonderful! Mrs. WereBo must have found that exhilarating!!

The shots of the cutting torch are awesome.

The flower shots are great!


----------



## WereBo

I just held the shutter-release down and let the battery-operated motor-drive do the rest, it gave 3fps or something like that. The downside was that it weight almost as much as the camera did











@ Dori - It took approx 3 days to get the grin off her face, another 5 to stop talking about it :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Lol! I used to have my Dad's A1 with a motor drive and a 70-135 Macro, it weighed a ton!



> @ Dori - It took approx 3 days to get the grin off her face, another 5 to stop talking about it


 I can just imagine! It would take me quite a while to shut up about it too!

How NOT to ski...:laugh:My middle daughter learning...


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe.... A lovely shot there Dori, though your daughter might not agree - I suspect it's just as well we can't see the expression on her face :grin:


----------



## sandman55




----------



## Dori1960

LOL! She was bound and determined to learn. She got mad when I framed this one:laugh:


----------



## yustr

Still Life


----------



## Dori1960

I love the flowers. Very pretty, what type are they?


----------



## yustr

They're Pianese from the garden. The heads get so large they can't support themselves - especially after a rain. Go figure.


----------



## Dori1960

I remember those, we used to grow them in MN. I had forgotten about them, all the ants they attracted. Thanks!


----------



## WereBo

I went to visit the (supposedly) world-famous 'Greenwich Millennium Village' this afternoon, partly to see what it's like but also to visit the 'Wetland Nature Park' there.

I can't say I'm impressed with the homes there, they look like they're made from a child's plastic building-set.....





























Some redeeming features, like a majestic sky over the Thames....











An unusual sun-dial - You can just see the shadow from the 'Gnomon' (central metal plate) on the lower scale, at 3:30pm (am is to th left-hand side).










Down-river to the Thames-Barrier...


----------



## GZ

Just got back home from holiday and noticed my daylilies were coming to bloom, so I took a couple of shots with my P50 point-n-shoot. I haven't edited them, just left them raw for the time being.


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful lilies GZ, they don't need much tweaking, just a very slight adjustment to the levels should highlight them perfectly


----------



## sandman55

Nice gz :4-clap:


----------



## Dori1960

Beautiful flower!! ray:


----------



## WereBo

Whilst I was investigating the Wetland Wildlife Park, t'other day, I managed to get this photo of some lichen that was growing on a wooden hand-rail - Ordinarily, although colourful and 'rustic' on a roof/wall etc., it's taken for granted and uninteresting, until seen close-up...... It was also about the only thing that wasn't being blown around in the wind :grin











I'm not certain if this was meant to be humorous or just coincidental, but building a 'Mini-beast city' right next to the ladies 'restroom' struck me as having possibly hilarious consequences :laugh:











I also managed to snap a dragonfly, although it was dead and caught in a spider's web.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice shots guys .. and well spotted werebo .. maybe you should stake out that restroom for the obvious unavoidable fun that will ensue :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

The lichen is amazing! I have always liked seeing all the different types.
I must admit I am a bit confused on the second one. Is it decorated with the wood?
Bummer about the Dragon.


----------



## Done_Fishin

looks like the area between the ladies & gents has a thin layer of box shapes filled with some nice offcuts of tree limbs etc .. ideal for colecting all sorts of creepie crawlies and scare the **** out of the unsuspecting local visitors :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

The problem is I would be looking for the creepy-crawlies:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

This is the best shot I have to date of a dragonfly .. taken though almost a year ago (6th October 2010) with my Nikon Coolpix 4300 and unedited .. will have to start delving through all my old photos now and tweak them to see if they look better after the lessons learnt here


----------



## Dori1960

I like it! One of my favorite bugs!


----------



## WereBo

A excellent pic DF, at 1st glance, it looks as if the dragonfly is trying to mate with the branch :grin:


More pics from the wetland-park - I haven't a clue what plant this is, I saw the colours/textures, then the plant leapt out in front of me yelling '_Photograph me!_'..... :grin:











Another 'Super-Macro' shot, this time it's 'Vetch'....











I like the subtle interplay of colours on this shot, along with the sunlight catching the reeds and grasses...











A water-lilly, not a macro this time, just plain ol' zoom as it was approx 4' below the board-walk I was stood on....


----------



## Dori1960

#1 Very pretty colors. I like the way it fades into green.
#2 Very delicate flower. Good DOF
#3 I bet they wave gently in the breeze
#4 Beautiful!
ray:


----------



## WereBo

I find it amazing how Nature can put the various colours together, without being garish and gaudy :laugh:


The Vetch plant (member of the Pea family), in full - Lotsa folks here in the UK consider it a weed, but it has it's own subtle beauty....











The reeds do wave beautifully in a breeze, but they're a PITA in strong gusty winds.... :grin:


I was getting some rather strange looks from the park-wardens, when I took this one - Laid down on my stomach on the board-walk as I entered the park, as the water is approx 3'-4' below. Luckily, as soon as I stood up and turned to them, one of the wardens recognised me from when I worked with him at another site (Lavender Pond-Rotherhithe, pics in another thread somewhere :wink, I wish I'd snapped the look of amazement on his face as he was trying to remember me, I left the Trust in '97 :grin:


Water-Buttercups...











An unknown plant, very striking when seen on it's own, against a green backdrop....




















The main path into the park, the wattle-fence on the left has panels removed at various heights for adults and kiddies, so it acts as a 'hide' for the wildlife in the reed-beds on t'other side. Although the park was full of birdsong, I couldn't get a single bird-pic cos they were zipping around so fast, I didn't stand a snowball in hell's chance :sigh:











To get an idea of just how small this 'Eco-Jewel' is, here's a *Googlemap-link* to it.


----------



## yustr

WereBo said:


> I was getting some rather strange looks from the park-wardens, when I took this one - Laid down on my stomach on the board-walk as I entered the park, as the water is approx 3'-4' below.


If you ever wonder which of a group is the better photographer - he's the one with muddy knees.


----------



## Dori1960

A true photog will do whatever it takes to get a shot!

Beautiful shots WereBo! The white one looks particularly delicate


----------



## WereBo

yustr said:


> If you ever wonder which of a group is the better photographer - he's the one with muddy knees.


:lol:... Or, as has happened before, the one with squelchy shoes full of water/mud :grin:

Thanks folks :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

See why I like spiders? :tongue:


----------



## Done_Fishin

are those faint blue "wood rings" in the background ?? really effective and the photo intriguing


----------



## Done_Fishin

just twigged that it's probably the sky and spiders web ..


----------



## Dori1960

The blobs you see are leaves from the oak tree. Very shallow DOF. The little circular lines you see are the web.

Thanks for commenting!:wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Wouldn't call them blobs more like shadows .. had me guessing about the background .. thought at first that the spider might have been on water then noted the very faint lines which made me think it was wood that had been painted then cracked along the grain .. really great photo .. I like it when the photo has you guessing whilst showing quite obviously the subject ..


----------



## Dori1960

I agree, I like photos that capture your attention. I frequent a couple other forums and see shots that are perfect in every way and uninteresting to me. Then I look at a shot that is less than perfect and think "Wow! That is awesome!"


----------



## WereBo

Is that spider holding a tiny ant's skull? - 'Alas poor Yorick, I knew him well....' :grin:

A lovely silhouette Dori, even to the 'Poodle-cut' on it's legs :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

I don't remember but it does look like an ant's head. 
Thanks!


----------



## zuluclayman

love the water buttercups shot WereBo :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Zulu :grin:

A close-up of a water-buttercup - I was a bit early cos they hadn't fully opened yet....











Some more lichen, although not as 'crisp' a shot as I would have liked, it has a lovely texture to it....





















The banks of the 'Mighty Thames'..... :grin:











A bit of driftwood that managed to escape.... :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

Sweet shots!!
I love the lichen.


----------



## Done_Fishin

now for something different

this is the best & only way I have managed to photograph the moon without it becoming a white blob in the sky .. in the evening while the sky is still fairly light .. and on full zoom 

these have been tweaked for levels, colours and colour enhancement using GIMP.

shot #1










cropped 










shot #2










cropped


----------



## WereBo

There's good clear detail in those crop-shots DF, I like the 'scenic' pics too Even though they're tweaked a bit, the shade of blue is the perfect backdrop for the moon and branches....


----------



## Done_Fishin

had to put the branches in to break the monotony .. :laugh: thought it just added that something extra .. it wasn't far off sunset and about half an hour later I stopped to take these untweaked photos (Edit: 1st must have been after about 15 minutes and the last about 30 minutes)




























as you can see from the last photo .. the moon has lost all definition, not a crater in sight ..


----------



## WereBo

I love the tree-silhouettes and the silver-lined clouds, in that 1st shot.

The 2nd photo has caught the beautifully subtle cloud-shades, especially at the 'sunset-point' - I love that tree-arch on the left, it's a pity about the cables strung along though, but then again they're part of the view there. Are they a train/tram' pantograph system?

It's amazing how the falling air-temperature can haze the details out - You can just see the clouds forming, in that last pic


----------



## Done_Fishin

edit to above .. the difference was an hour and 5 minutes ..checked the exif's


----------



## Done_Fishin

tram lines along the coastal route 

taken 10 minutes later unedited


----------



## WereBo

The old adage about time flying and fun still holds true :grin:

Meanwhile, this year's 1st crop of Strawberries on my balcony are nearly ready for munching. I must get some cream on Monday :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

Done_Fishin Very well done shots of the moon. You captured the craters very well without blowing the whites. I love the shots with the branches as well!!!
Your sunset shots are wonderful as well! I agree, too bad about the wires.

WereBo...I am hungry for strawberries now:laugh: Good shots, I like the shadows


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> I must get some cream on Monday :laugh:


will they last that long ?? :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

knowing now how the camera responds to capturing the moon I shall endeavour to take photo's of it about an hour before sunset ... maybe I'll find a way to clone it from one photo and replace the "blobs" in others .. :laugh: just like Hollywood


----------



## Dori1960

I can't wait to see!!
Ariel traffic control??? I have never seen this before:laugh: This pole was struck by lightning a few weeks ago but I don't remember them putting this there.








At least is does serve a purpose. Too bad I had my short lens...:sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: well spotted


----------



## WereBo

It'll definitely be an interesting nest, if the eagle decides it wants THAT pole :grin:


These are old scans of some shots, taken on my ol' 35mm camera - The one and only time I managed to get to 'The International Centre for Birds of Prey', over in Gloucestershire back in the late 90's....

An Asian Tawny Eagle, one of the most beautifully feathered of the eagles....











A European Eagle-Owl - Apologies for the 'curl' at the top, I had to peel it off my web-site and the glue was still sticky......







(Oh OK then, it was my form of 'Copyrighting' my special shots, making them useless for anyone else to use). This is one of the few shots I had blown-up and printed on 'Canvas-finish' paper and now hangs on my living-room wall (without 'curl').










Jamie the Peregrine Falcon, photo'ed, developed and printed by yours truly....


----------



## sandman55

Wow some great shots guys :4-clap:

It's been a few days since I have been on here because of work and I have had my nose in a good book that I can recommend called Remote control by Andy McNab Andy McNab – Remote Control | Books and Book Reviews


----------



## zuluclayman

@ dori1960 - an osprey has set up a nest on a lightpole that needs replacing in the local area - has caused a bit of a ruckus because council is going to spend $10000 replacing the pole and building a stainless steel nesting site for it. see here

@ WereBo - eagles/hawks etc are great birds for pics - liking the first pic of the tawny eagle - very cool plumage


----------



## Will Watts

Strange place for a traffic cone :laugh:

@werebo Great pics! I love the shot of the Peregrine Falcon


----------



## WereBo

Thanks folks, I must admit, I love seeing and photographing raptors more than anything else









@ Zulu - Being a 'Raptor-lover', I can appreciate the council's decision to build a special nest-pole for the Ospreys, but $10,000 is a bit excessive for it! I'm certain it could be constructed for a lot less than that, unless someone somewhere is getting some 'back-handers' for the contract










A close-up of a Barn-Owl, showing the beautiful feather markings....











An American Bald Eagle flying over the Kent countryside - You can just see the handler's hand holding the bait, on the extreme centre-left ofthe photo.....










This shows just how big they really are....


----------



## sandman55

Nice shots WereBo the American Bald Eagle has a beak big enough to bite his nose off :laugh:

Are they an introduced species over there or are they only caged birds?


----------



## WereBo

The Bald Eagles here in the UK are just for showing/flying demos etc. at the various bird-sanctuaries, as well as breeding programs. 

The Eagle walking up the ramp to his mate, in the pic below, had recently had a wing amputated after hitting some power-cables but, as the sanctuary Director said, he'll never fly again but he's still more than happy to breed.... (Taken at the '*Hawk Conservancy*', Andover, Hampshire UK approx 1985/86)











My all-time favourite bird is the Kestrel, often seen hovering over British motorways and main-roads (Also the only raptor that can truly hover, just like humming-birds) - Within the 'hierarchy' of Falconry, each 'layer' from the King, dukes, earls etc. was only allowed to fly certain birds for hunting/sport. The 'common-man' was allowed to fly Kestrels - I suspect we got the best of the lot....


----------



## Basementgeek

Nice pic's WB

I have seen hundred of bald eagles in the wild back in 82 and 86 on
Adak Island, Aleutian Islands, Alaska.

Something to see.

BG


----------



## WereBo

A lovely story from back in 2004(ish) when a good chum (and hubby) of Mrs WereBo came to visit for a day, from Miami, Florida (2-week tour of Europe, spending 2 days in each Capital). I suggested to Alan (hubby) that, rather than sit around getting bored with listening to the ladies talk about cottons, lacemaking etc. etc., did he fancy a visit to Eagle-Heights (home of the Bald-Eagle pics above).

He jumped at the chance so, after some slightly rapid goodbyes, we set off and arrived approx 30-40 minutes later. Now, Alan is a keen birder, having travelled most US States photographing feathery things, but his only eagle sightings were just distant dots in the sky, up 'til then.

As we walked through the entrance/shop bit, we saw a glass-fronted cage with a baby Bald Eagle, being fed by a keeper's hand wearing an eagle-head shaped glove (so the chick didn't imprint on the keeper). After Alan calmed down some, we went out to the flying-display area and took our seats, waiting for the display to start in approx 10 minutes, time enough to check camera settings and discuss important stuff like comparing cameras etc. :laugh:

The 1st bird to fly was the Bald Eagle in the pics above, about 2' over our heads and, as the bird flew over Alan, it brushed his head with it's wing-tips and ruffled his hair - Alan broke down in tears at that! After 30+ years of waiting, the 1st bird he sees close-up in the UK was his eagle, welcoming him there :grin:

Even now, when the ladies exchange emails, Alan still thanks us for that magic day, though the down-side is that his missus is still jealous at not being there too :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful shots! Thanks for the information too!


----------



## Cathy95820

Quick thanks to Donald for his opinion as to which "camera for blondes" would give me the biggest bang for my gift cert. bucks several years back Still enjoying the nice photos it takes!

This photo was taken from my back door May 15 this year. The camera is a Kodak point n shoot 9 mgpx. Sure am glad I didn't get new shoes instead!


----------



## WereBo

A well-caught rainbow-pic there Cathy, I envy you your view out of your back-door, too :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

you're not alone werebo ... think of all those photo's and walks waiting to be taken ... 

Nice capture Cathy .. hope you always have your camera ready with you when out relaxing :smile: :wave:


----------



## Dori1960

Cathy, that is very well done. Rainbows are difficult to capture accurately. For me at least:wink:


----------



## sandman55

Nice shot Cathy :4-clap: but you didn't tell us what you did with the pot of gold :grin:

Nice shots and story WereBo. A good number of years back I had a job and part of it was servicing solar powered navigation beacons and I had to service one on a post quite a bit out from the shore and it had a sea eagles nest on the platform that I had to stand on and it had eggs in it. It had to be serviced because of safety and there was no room for my tool box, the parents were no where to be seen so I filled my pockets with tools and straddled the nest got my job done quickly and got out. I'm saying it was a sea eagles nest because that's what my assistant said, the nest was made from sticks and the eggs were large and white and tapered.
White-bellied Sea Eagle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## yustr

Local marsh with storm clouds (18 mm @ F11 - 4 shot HDR done in PS using std settings). Comments?


----------



## WereBo

I love the subtle colour changes and textures of the grasses and the line of trees and scattered buildings in the background add a good focal-point - A lovely photo, well composed and exposed ray:


----------



## sandman55

Nice scene Yustr


----------



## Dori1960

Very well done Yustr! Well composed, the colors are true


----------



## Done_Fishin

I just like it .. really nice .. should paint it on one wall to make me feel like I am outside when at home :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

What to do when it rains :laugh: at the beach in Greece .. 

1.










2. 










3.










4.










5.


----------



## Dori1960

I love those! It is amazing what you can see in a raindrop! ray:


----------



## WereBo

Some strange and beautiful shot there DF, though #4 looks like something out of 'Alien' 

:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Some strange and beautiful shot there DF, though #4 looks like something out of 'Alien'
> 
> :grin:


:laugh:Strange dangley bits on a Palm tree .. I'll put a few more "rainy day" shots later when I get home .. providing I have the time of course .. busy weekend ahead .. cycling tonight (return early hours of tomorrow morning ie ~5am) my daughters tomorrow after a sleep & recovery :smile: then another longish haul Sunday, so my time is going to be a bit tight :laugh: :wave:


----------



## GZ

Beautiful shots DF... I especially like the first one... The out-of-focus auto in the background makes it seem like the fade in shot of and advertisement!

Really, I like the distorted image of the vehicle in the drop against the soft focus of it in the background. Intriguing.


----------



## Will Watts

I love the reflection in the droplet for the first one.


----------



## Done_Fishin

After the storm had passed over ... 

1.










2.










3.










4.










5.


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful scenery! Looks so beautiful
I love the lines and angles in the water-drop shot
The bicycle shot is fun!!! :grin:


----------



## yustr

DF - #1 and #5 are fantastic. Well done.


----------



## yustr

I wish there had been more going on in the sky but it's on my way to work so I can try again.


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful shots for a water-theme DF, #s 5, 1 & 3 are excellent, #5 particularly.

@ yustr - It's amazing how the time of day can totally change a photo, well captured.


----------



## zuluclayman

have to agrre with th others Df - 1 & 5 steal the show - just needed to straighten the horizon a tad in 1 - but that's just me being picky :grin:

the palm roofed shelters (?) in the foreground of 1 almost look like some kind of weird elevated stumps.

like the second one yustr - the bow of the ship glows out of the duller but well defined colours of the rest of the image - much more dramatic than the first :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

Nice pictures everyone!

yustr, the first picture - and maybe the second, could do with being straightened. The angle of the horizon is a bit distracting from the picture.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I always seem to forget about horizons too :laugh:


----------



## Will Watts

Most of my shots end up hugely blurry with the horizon at 45 degrees :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

I'm in the 'Crooked Horizon Club' as well:laugh:

Great shots!


----------



## WereBo

I keep forgetting where the little button is that turns a 'Rule of Thirds' grid on, is - Even if I don't use it for positioning the subject(s), it's handy to see if everything is actually horizontal/vertical etc. :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

What?? Do it the smart way??:laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

Photoshop is my friend for horizons - think I must be at a permanent at least 5 (or more at times) degree list to one or either side when taking pics


----------



## yustr

Some garden shots



















No horizon to screw up on these. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: 

nice roses ... real drops of water ? I heard that there are ways to fake it .. (not criticising so don't take me wrong :smile: )


----------



## sandman55

Nice ones DF and yustr it looks good with the drops of water.


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful rose studies yustr, excellent detail ray:


----------



## Dori1960

The rose shots are stellar!! Very well framed, good use of lightray:


----------



## Cathy95820

You can almost smell them, can't you!


----------



## Done_Fishin

anyone want to take a guess at what this is ... 










cropped from this picture if it helps 










I like it because it reminds me of a portrait .. just the head


----------



## Dori1960

A reflection of some kind?


----------



## WereBo

Hmmmm..... Either water reflections or clouds reduced to B&W (1-bit)?


----------



## Done_Fishin

:smile: both correct .. but the photo was only cropped, no other editing done at all.


----------



## yustr

Done_Fishin said:


> :lol:
> 
> nice roses ... real drops of water ? I heard that there are ways to fake it .. (not criticising so don't take me wrong :smile: )


Thanks for all the comments.

The water drops are real, DF. It had rained the night before these were taken. 

I seem to recall hearing that a mix of glycerin and water in a spray bottle is a way to make long lasting drops for "faking it".


----------



## Done_Fishin

yustr said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> The water drops are real, DF. It had rained the night before these were taken.
> 
> I seem to recall hearing that a mix of glycerin and water in a spray bottle is a way to make long lasting drops for "faking it".


and with great effect I might add ... however I am impressed by the real thing rather than trickery although I can understand the need to be able to control the "shoot" ..


----------



## WereBo

The main snag with using a spray to 'fake' rain-shots is that the droplets tend to be all a similar size - The best place to use that is on something like a spider's web, where condensation would do that naturally :wink:


----------



## sandman55

Would any one like to see my shot of a water drop :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol:



WereBo said:


> Hmmmm..... Either water reflections or clouds reduced to B&W (1-bit)?


btw werebo you are really close with your water comment .. Night Shot , Full moon, in the shadow of an adjacent Ferry Boat ..


----------



## WereBo

It was a guesstimate as to whether it was water or clouds, it's a wonderful abstract though









@ Sandy - A wonderful pic showing the 'lens-effect' of a water droplet :lol: :lol:......


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: I think Sandy cheated :lol: but you are absolutely right WereBo :wave:

and some more for you nature/flower fanatics .. this one I am told is called Passiflora and reminded me of 2001 A Space Odyssey ...














































sorry about the bees .. they just kept getting in the way.:laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

Those flower shots are awesome!! I like the bee!


----------



## Done_Fishin

One day I want to get myself a good DSLR .. and a few decent lenses .. then I'll have some fun .. my Sony is great for roughing it on my bike and grabbing quick shots but I know I could do a lot better with something like my old SLR .. but not needing to do any developing :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Absolutely beautiful photos there, both flower and bee









The 'Passiflora' is commonly known as the 'Passion-Flower', mainly for lots of Christian reasons relating to the bible etc., but the colours on that specimen are absolutely superb - Excellently framed and exposed, stunning ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Had some fun today.
The Face Off...









Mirrored


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nicely done Dori .. what software are you using ?? 

the second one because of the water reflection is almost kaleidoscopic .. thought at first it was mirrored top bottom left & right ..


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks! I focused so the original one was a mirror using the water. We were boating on a creek so the water in front of us was not disturbed. Then I cut the original in half. Noted the measurements and created a new, empty image doubling the x axis measurements and pasted the cut image in. Flipped the original and pasted that one into the new image. Hand aligned and voila! I use Gimp, nice and cheap!
Here is the original. Thanks much for asking and commenting!


----------



## WereBo

The 'adjusted' creek photo is absolutely beautiful Dori, I really love it. You've caught the symmetry perfectly, both horizontally and, with the water reflections, vertically - I hope you can get that blown up to a larger size for printing, it would grace the focal point for any living-room anywhere ray: ray: ray:


Waaaay back in the early 90's, when I first began to 'play' with photo enhancement and editing (along with Desk-Top Publishing), I managed a similar effect only with a 'woodland path' photo (I think it was scanned from a magazine). I've long since lost the original and treated photos (saved to a work PC, long before I had my own PC) and I've spent ages trying to reproduce it again.

The original I named 'The Spirits of the Forest', cos at the centre-line, the interjoined branches formed a series of faces. If I look closely at your photo, I can see faces there too, although they'd be a lot clearer at a larger size...


This is the closest I've ever managed to get to it, though I'm still looking for that perfect tree-lined straight path, to recreate it ....


----------



## GZ

Looks like a huge monarch butterfly in the trees.


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! So it does! I never saw that before, thank you GZ :laugh:


----------



## GZ

I have an eye... too many Rorschach tests :grin:


----------



## sandman55

DF great shots of the bee and I love the colour of the flower and the look of the first shot.

Dori you had me fooled at first with the birds till I scrolled down :grin: it is an interesting idea.

WereBo if you cloned out a few of the obvious reflections in that one you might get away with it :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks for your kind comments! Sadly that image is older and very overworked. It would never print very large. So I will be hunting!

WereBo, your image is amazing! I see the Monarch too!ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Went for a drive into Nobby's Beach the other day and the Westpac Rescue chopper was doing a training exercise so snapped a couple of pics (and got some video too) - all have been worked over in Photoshop: cropped, a black to transparent gradient layer added and given an "overlay" or "soft light" blending option (gives the vignetting effect), levels and/or curves adjusted and possibly a coloured photographic filter added.


----------



## WereBo

Thank you Dori, I feel better about that pic now :grin:

Very nicely worked Zulu, I like the lighter-vignette effect to highlight the subject. excellent work


----------



## zuluclayman

here's a couple more from the same day - again worked over in Photoshop :grin:

a rock fisherman fully kitted cleans up before leaving his post - only thing missing are the pelicans that usually stand a couple paces away to collect scraps










The Newcastle Ocean Baths Art Deco facade - council just spent over a million $$$$ on repairs to the facade - behind it is just wrecked, change rooms almost non-existent now, kiosk the same - needs more $$$ :sigh: 










a couple of bodyboarders about to take the icy plunge :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

zuluclayman, your photos are wonderful. You tell good stories with them.ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

As Dori says, great photos but something intrigues me ... how did you get so high ?? :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

Yeah, good question!!


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha the art of illusion! :grin:
this is the original shot with the water in - the chopper is actually very low as you can see - I just cropped the water out to give it a different look.


----------



## sandman55

Great shots and Photoshop work zulu :4-clap:


----------



## WereBo

Excellent illusion Zulu, it works perfectly ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Good job on these!


----------



## DonaldG

DON'T stare at this too long....


----------



## Will Watts

Welcome back Donald!

I'm trying to work out what it is, haven't quite decided yet :grin:.


----------



## WereBo

Duuuhhhh......









Is it a circular heater-element?


----------



## Dori1960

Cool! You are right, don't look for too long! What is it?


----------



## DonaldG

I'll give you a couple of clues.. there are two, you can just see the other one at the lower right. The one you can see is about 3 feet (1 metre) wide


----------



## Dori1960

Conduit?


----------



## oscer1

few pics of our dog (chewy) was taken with a nikon D80


----------



## WereBo

Lovely pics of a really happy looking dog there, oscer, I love the grin in the 2nd shot


----------



## Dori1960

Great shots of your puppy! Looks like he is having fun!


----------



## DonaldG

Dori1960 said:


> Conduit?


Just about right. Copper pipework that is capable of being bent round corners. It was a spiral made into a piece of art work.

Now for something different...


----------



## Dori1960

Those shots are wonderful1 Very well exposed/white balance!!! ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks Dori - It _was_ a difficult subject - white glossy aircraft in a white wall, floor & ceiling room with lots of down lights...


----------



## oscer1

WereBo said:


> Lovely pics of a really happy looking dog there, oscer, I love the grin in the 2nd shot


i like the second one the best.


----------



## Dori1960

Little boater, our Granddaughter Kassidy, 'driving' the boat:grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Nice one, Dori. Good to see her wearing a life jacket.

I hope to be driving a boat off the shores of Brittany, France in a few weeks time - maybe get some fishing in :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

DonaldG said:


> Nice one, Dori. Good to see her wearing a life jacket.
> 
> I hope to be driving a boat off the shores of Brittany, France in a few weeks time - maybe get some fishing in :grin:


Thanks! She got mad when we made her wear it once. Don and I motored off and she realized it was 'our way or the highway' and changed her mind. :wink:

Happy fishing and photography!


----------



## WereBo

Lovely shots there folks ray:

As mentioned above, an excellent result for some very tricksy shots Donald, the detail is still superb with nothing washed out.

I suspect that Kassidy has a look of pure concentration on her face there :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

She certainly did! We were just a bit above idle speed and wanted to go faster!


----------



## zuluclayman

nice shots of the aircraft Donald - white on white on white :grin:

particularly like 1 & 3 - they almost become tilt shift/diorama styled with the background dropping out as it does


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks ZCM


----------



## sandman55

Wow my first guess for the for the spiral was a roll of corrugated conduit till I looked at the centre then I went for a roll of spring. Good one Donald and nice shots of the aircraft :4-clap:

Good one of the grand daughter Dori I bet she had fun.

Nice shots of your dog oscer and a nice looking dog too I like the last one best.


----------



## DonaldG

oscer1 said:


> few pics of our dog (chewy) was taken with a nikon D80


Hi Oscar1 
Welcome to the Photographer's Corner
Nice shots of Chewy... Don't be a stranger here :wave:


----------



## Cathy95820

Find stolen camera by tracing info on pix taken before item was stolen. This was featured on Cool Site Of The Day ....don't know if it works or not as I haven't had a camera stolen, but perhaps if someone here knows a way to test would be interesting to say the least. It is supposed to track camera by code on previous photos taken and saved on computer. ??

Stolen Camera Finder - find your photos, find your camera


----------



## sandman55

It doesn't work with my camera though it identified the make but it may work with a more recent camera.
EDIT: It doesn't have to be stolen to try.


----------



## Dori1960

I tried it and got no results...


----------



## oscer1

i have a quick question, i know i should know how to do it, but when post a picture i attach it, i see others that seem to be copied and pasted i do not see attached to theirs.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Oscar

I host my images on Photobucket. When I want to show them here, I just paste the image address inside a pair of 'img' tokens.

For example:









Not that I have munged the address (hxxp instead of http) to stop in rendering. Unmunged, it produces:


----------



## oscer1

thanks,


----------



## sandman55

That's an interesting pic Donald.


----------



## oscer1

testing if i did it right.


----------



## WereBo

Test passed :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Yes definitely passed oscer :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG

sandman55 said:


> That's an interesting pic Donald.


Thanks Sandy

It is just one of a series I took when I discovered a boat graveyard in the south of Brittany, France.

If you want to see the rest of the series, I have put them on my website that I am reconstructing - this is the page.

(Note: some of the menu items on the website are empty pages at the moment the old website is here.)


----------



## Cathy95820

oopsie was on wrong page...hi everyone!


----------



## sandman55

DonaldG said:


> Thanks Sandy
> 
> It is just one of a series I took when I discovered a boat graveyard in the south of Brittany, France.
> 
> If you want to see the rest of the series, I have put them on my website that I am reconstructing - this is the page.
> 
> (Note: some of the menu items on the website are empty pages at the moment the old website is here.)


Interesting to see so many wooden ships remains and there are some artistic drawings on them charcoal I think.

Hi Cathy


----------



## WereBo

There's certainly lots of wonderful colours and textures in that 'ex-boat' yard, especially the shots with the pirate heads - Wonderful pics


----------



## Dori1960

A couple of sunsets from this last weekend...


----------



## WereBo

Both are totally stunning shots Dori, from the colours and textures of the clouds, to the reflections on the water - Beautiful! ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

yea!! beautiful .. going good Dori ..


----------



## Dori1960

Thank you very much! I am so lucky to have such wonderful sunsets here in Florida!


----------



## sandman55

Great shots Dori especially the first one


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks!


----------



## Dori1960

:chgrin:
I finally got a Kite!!!!!! I have been trying all year. Not the best, but the best so far!!!!!!









:4-bounce:


----------



## WereBo

Oh what a stunning bird! Mrs WereBo was lucky enough to see them for real, some years ago, when staying with her chums at Ft Lauderdale and Miami - She was paddling in the Gulf of Mexico at the time.... :grin:

You've caught it in an excellent pose too, a beautiful photo ray:


I was watering the misc. greeneries on my balcony earlier, when I say this crow walking along the fence to the car-park across the green.

I had to run in and grab my camera for this pic of 'Crowbars'..... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Thank you very much! *note to self, open the door fully before trying to go inside to get your camera*



> I had to run in and grab my camera for this pic of 'Crowbars'.....


:laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Nice shots guys :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Dori1960 said:


> Thank you very much! *note to self, open the door fully before trying to go inside to get your camera*
> 
> :laugh:


hope it wasn't too painful !!! nice photo & maybe worth the pain ! Congratulations... :wave:


----------



## Dori1960

It wasn't too painful, more embarrassing. You know how you look around to see if someone saw you when you trip or run into something? :laugh:

Thanks!!


----------



## Dori1960

I don't know if I posted these, so forgive me if I have.

Leaf Man...








And his Evil Brother...


----------



## zuluclayman

we have been experiencing some of the best surfing waves for a long time (big swells and consistent offshore winds over a full week) so I have been at the beach a lot - caught this little fella having a snack this morning:


----------



## WereBo

@ Dori - I love those 'Leaf-man' pics, very well thought out and framed ray:


@ Zulu - Is that an Aussie Kestrel? Either way, it's a beautiful bird and excellently photographed


----------



## zuluclayman

I think it is an Australian kestrel/falcon - this one, and maybe some friends or relatives, hang around the beach regularly feeding on various life forms found in the grasses & scrubby vegetation on the banks & dunes fringing the beach - often see them floating on the uplift air currents where the banks come up from the sand like this:










this one was at the end of the beach on the top of a light


----------



## WereBo

I just had a quick browse through some of my books and, yep it's an Aussie-Kes (member of the Falcon family) - Our UK kestrels tend to be brown/pinkish over the body and the males have a grey hood. They're most often seen hovering alongside our motorways, scavenging for road-kill :grin:


This was taken, years ago, on my trusty ol' Praktica BX20.....










In the 'Falconry Hierarchy' of mediaeval-England, kings had falcons and/or eagles to hunt with, then dukes, earls etc. had 'lesser' birds and the commoners (knaves) were allowed to hunt with kestrels :grin:

King - - Eagles, Vultures, Gyr-Falcon
Prince - - Juvenile Gyr Falcon
Duke - - Peregrine Falcon (F)
Earl - - Peregrine Falcon (M)
Barron - - Common Buzzard
Knight - - Saker Falcon (F/M)
Esquire - - Lanner Falcon (F/M)
Lady - - Merlin Falcon
Youngman - - Hobby
Yoeman - - Goshawk (F)
Poorman - - Goshawk (M)
Priest - - Sparrowhawk (F)
Clerk - - Sparrowhawk (M)
Knave - - Kestrel


----------



## sandman55

Clever shots with the leaves Dori Great shots of the kestrel zulu you must have been up high it appears you were level with it amd the beach shot is familiar my wife and daughter went swimming along there while I was working at my sons place and they got into a bit of difficulty there I would have thought they would have known better.

It is interesting to know the pecking order of the birds of prey WereBo, I guess they would give me a sparrow :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful shot Zulu!
Thanks for the info WereBo!! I think I would get a sparrow as well. :laugh:
Thanks for commenting Sandman!


----------



## Done_Fishin

went cycling last night as usual, but this time alone .. so I went up hill 










took a few self portraits .. 



















and a few shots of the view


----------



## Dori1960

Great job on these!!! I love the self-portraits! Wonderful idea!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I also cropped this from a much larger photo ... camera at full zoom


----------



## WereBo

Absolutely stunning scenery there, and beautifully photo'ed ray:

I like the mirror-reflected pano, behind you in your self-portrait, a pity the mirror was so mucky though :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

The Kites were back this morning! Not too good but got them both!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Absolutely stunning scenery there, and beautifully photo'ed ray:
> 
> I like the mirror-reflected pano, behind you in your self-portrait, a pity the mirror was so mucky though :grin:


Told my wife she should go clean it :laugh:

Dori, Nice shot of those birds .. keep at it and you'll get the shot you're looking for .. :wave:


----------



## WereBo

Another lovely pic of beautiful-looking birds Dori 

Birds in flight are about the hardest subject to photograph, I think. These were taken with my Praktica at a place called '*The Hawk Conservancy*' years ago. Part of the flying display was called the 'Carousel of Kites', where several staff fire bits of food (1-day old chicks) into the air and up to 15 Kites wheel around, trying to catch them.... I only managed to get 5 in the frame :laugh:











I cricked my neck with this shot of a Peregrine Falcon just pulling out of a full stoop, the handler reckoned she was hitting about 160MPH at the time and the camera was only manual-focus :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Wow great shots guys :4-clap:


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful shots WereBo!!! I bet the Falcon was amazing to watch!!


----------



## WereBo

Thanks both :laugh: - The falcon was both astounding and easier to watch, when not through a viewfinder :grin: 

Here's Ashley Smith (Now the Director of the Conservancy) demonstrating Falconry with 2 falcons. The 'lure' is the smaller blob just above the birds, by the lighter-coloured soil line.


----------



## Dori1960

I wish there was something like that here! I would love to see these birds in action!

Cool shot!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I have problems trying to catch anything in flight .. must be me because the camera is great in 99% of the stuff I try to capture! Great shots even If I can't see the "lure" ...


----------



## WereBo

I found this official video of the Hawk Conservancy, taken a couple of years ago - It shows some of the activities that are for the public, and also 'members-only' events (Best viewed full-screen :wink.

I'd dearly love to get back down there to visit again, but with the cost of petrol nowadays, there's always something else that seems to need getting first :sigh:

‪The Official Hawk Conservancy Trust Films Members Night Film‬‏ - YouTube


@ Dori - I also found this video of 'proper' falconry, actually hunting with the falcons, rather than just display-flying - The quality's not much, but it's watchable :grin:

‪Proper falconry‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Dori1960

Wow!! Thanks for posting the vids!!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

great stuff werebo ..


----------



## WereBo

Thanks folks - I don't have time or interest for any form of sport, but Falconry is another league entirely :grin: I just wish I had the facilities, time and money to afford it. Combine that with my love of photography and birds-of-prey, the chances are Mrs WereBo would never see me again :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: Know what you mean .. my wife lost me to cycling & photography .. haha .. but my wings got clipped ((


----------



## WereBo

As much as I loved cycling years ago, it's a good job I couldn't afford hang-gliding.... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Got this yesterday at work. :smile:


----------



## yustr

Those little guys sure do get around...:grin:

Nice shots. I really like the composition of the 3rd one. Great perspective.

A little more detail in the shadow areas would make them all that much better - back lighting is always tough. Too bad you weren't wearing a bright white shirt to reflect the bright sky back up to the underside of the little buggers.


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks much! I never thought of wearing white! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> As much as I loved cycling years ago, it's a good job I couldn't afford hang-gliding.... :grin:


:lol:

@Dori .. beautiful photo's .. 

I'll show you what I managed to get when I was cycling up the mountain recently .. those fellas certainly move fast "on the wing" and none settled anywhere long enough to grab a photo ..

1.)










2.) 











3.) Got a few nice sunset shots though 











4.)









5.)










not sure if I overdid the red content though ..


----------



## Dori1960

They are so hard to catch in-flight! 

Your sunsets are awesome! I love how you framed #4!! I have never seen a 'square' sun tho! :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

square sun .. effect of the lens and the light intensity .. .. seems to flare that way .. it's a small price to pay for such a versatile point & shoot ..


----------



## WereBo

Dragonflies are hard enough to follow with ordinary eyes at the speed they dart around, let alone when they disappear against any background foliage :grin:

@ Dori - Although the bodies are just silhouettes, you've caught the wing-patterns beautifully against the blue sky - Awesome photos Dori ray:

When I used to lug my 35mm cam around in it's gear-bag, one of the things I carried was a couple of 'Take-Away' food lids of different sizes, the oblong card lids that are white on one side and mirror/aluminium on t'other (After eating the contents, then cleaning :grin. They weigh nothing and you've always got a direct or diffusing reflector, for moments just like that.

Nowadays though, with pocket-cameras and such, the lids are too big to fit in a pocket :wink:

@ DF - It's moments like that when I give up with the camera and enjoy the moment :grin:

The sunsets are wonderful, I like the way you framed the sun with the dead tree, bike-bars and the horizon of roofs in #1









I tend to agree with the red content :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Isaw this but hated the framing between buildings 










cropped to this 










cropped again to this 










The evening sun going down .. seems every day, these days, we have a beautiful sunset and I am rarely in a place to get a good shot of it .. and if I am then there is something blocking the view !!


----------



## Dori1960

I like the second crop the best!!

Thanks WereBo!


----------



## WereBo

I see what you mean about the buildings framing the pic, but the sun has lit the brickwork on the right-hand wall rather nicely :wink:

Re: #2 - That's a fair-sized speaker-stack on the lower right-hand edge of the pic :grin:

#3 works beautifully... :laugh:


I agree wholeheartedly about our present sunsets, I popped out earlier for some fish an' chips for tea and it was a dull grey sky. By the time I left the shop and started walking back, it was glorious pinks, light and dark greys in sand-dune patterns. Needless to say, my camera was still at home tucked up in it's bag :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Great end result DF :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin

thx everybody .. 

.. werebo I hadn't noticed the lighting on the wall .. thanks for pointing it out .. I'll take a look later (if possible since got home late and now preparing for the midweek bike run)

also after many years of "lugging and not using" and "forgetting to lug & regretting" my old SLR I am very happy to say that my P&S is ALWAYS with me .. battery recharged every night ready for the next day ..


----------



## sandman55

I subscribe to this guys news letter and this one is interesting Five Reasons NOT To Buy a Digital SLR Camera


----------



## Dori1960

Interesting article. This guy has some valid points. In my opinion he is a bit off on the 'point and shoot' cameras abilities. This is and interesting video...
‪Pro Photographer, Cheap Camera (#5 Graham Uden)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## sandman55

That's an interesting movie and I think that photographer is a very brave man :grin: I think there are arguments for a good quality point and shoot and a good DSLR. 

I would love to have a good DSLR with all the lenses but I can't justify the expense and my Managing Director S.W.M.B.O. would not be prepared to finance the venture :grin: and I would be frightened I would drop it.


----------



## Dori1960

He is either very brave or very stupid! :wink:


----------



## WereBo

Or just an 'Adrenaline-junkie' :grin: - Although an interesting video, I couldn't go back to my ol' Olympus P&S though, it's far too bulky to easily slip into a pocket :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

This picture is a mess but at the same time has some good qualities that I like .. the long shadows in the evening sun .. it was a one off shot .. late for my cycle ride and just couldn't resist the temptation to stop and shoot!










dirt on the lens glass caused a lot of issues .. must find a way to prevent that from happening ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

haha that video reminded me of myself and my Sony P&S .. night shots are difficult on the move .. daytime shots much easier because of the shutter speed which also cancels out camera shake from both road and body movement .. 

for night shots I have developed a minor technique involving a neck cord which when my arms are extended tends to provide a small amount of added stability (NOT whilst cycling though) gives me shots like this of a cyclist friend of mine playing star wars ..










or this street we passed along a couple of nights ago 










not perfect but rarely have time to stop and use a tripod or monopod ..


----------



## Dori1960

Amazing shot!! How did you do it??


----------



## DonaldG

Hey Guys & Gals

Just dropped by before hitting the sack. I haven't commented on individual images or posts, but the beauty of the images being uploaded are so much more advance that when this thread started.

It just goes to show how we all learn from each other's ideas.

No names, but I love the courage and results of shooting into the sun :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Dori1960 said:


> Amazing shot!! How did you do it??


which shot ?? :laugh: 

I have a point and shoot .. I just Point & Shoot, trying to hold myself as steady as possible.

I tried to get my friend to swing the star wars "beam" faster but he said he was doing it as fast as he could ..

This young lady was extremely slow ...


----------



## Dori1960

Sleep well Donald!

Sorry, I didn't mention the shot. It was the one with the swinging light saber. Good job!!

Well, P & S are good cameras, that has been proven.

I would love to do this... Steel Wool Photography: Video How To

But after having talked to a local Fire Chief, not so much. Too dangerous, not so much the sparks, but the fumes given off.


----------



## WereBo

Lovely night-shots DF, they shows how the P&S technology has improved greatly :grin:

@ Dori - You'd have to do that outside, so as long as you have any wind from behind you, it will blow any fumes plus stray sparks away from you. I must say though, from the times I've played with steel wool, I've never noticed any fumes in great quantities.


----------



## zuluclayman

so many things to try, so little time and energy (at times :grin: )

DF - love the "into the sun" shot with the long shadows etc

Re the discussion on DSLR vs P&S 

I love my DSLR for its versatility with interchangeable lenses, manual controls and all the things that allows you to do. DSLR drawbacks - would like a bigger, better one - Canon 5D MKII or even the 7D (for its video performance mostly) and the gear needed/wanted with it makes lugging it around a little bit of a chore.

No longer use my only P&S camera I own (an old, old 2.3MP pentax :laugh: ) but DO use my crappy old Nokia phone's 2MP camera at times - there's something about the "look" it gives pics that I like - degraded, desaturated, distorted & downright dirty that is actually hard to achieve thru post processing and of course it fits in a pocket.

Lately I have been using my video camera (Canon HF S21) to extract stills (see examples here - I can grade them, add effects etc in the timeline of Premiere Pro, export them as lossless TIFF's and/or post process them in Photoshop - lots of flexibility and a 16:9 ratio that looks good too.


----------



## Done_Fishin

after this "stop" to photograph the ornamental fountain 










I continued on to a place called Vouliagmenis Lake a few Kilometers farther along the road.

It was once a cave until the roof collapsed. Very popular with divers & underwater cavers until too many were lost (even during surveys) and bodies never recovered.

The water here maintains a steady temperature throughout the year of about 17 ~25 degrees Celsius making it ideal for bathing during any Season. I haven't been there as yet during daylight but was overwhelmed at the lighting effects and view on the two occasions I visited. Chairs for visitors can be seen along the paved waters edge. Restaurant, Kiosk & bar are also available for refreshments 

2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## Dori1960

I love these. The third one is awesome!!


----------



## WereBo

I rather like the 1st pic, with the moon showing and not too much flare from the various floodlights :wink:


----------



## Will Watts

Just a ladybird...


















Not perfect focus, but I was only using the kit lens at 55mm.


----------



## Dori1960

I love the second one, well done! ray:


----------



## WereBo

Lovely close-ups someguy, you can almost see the bug smiling :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Whilst browsing around some videos that someone else had posted elsewhere, I found a link to this absolute gem of a video - Shot in Australia, it's a time-lapse video of '*Ocean-Sky*'.....

Best viewed in HD full-screen with your sounds turned up to a decent volume :grin:


I just noticed that there's another video further down the page, this one is taken on the Canary-Islands, up where the BIG telescopes are :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Agreed .. 

makes me wonder ... HOW???


----------



## WereBo

Never having gotten into video, I'm not sure how it's done but it certainly works - I think the time-lapsed star-reflections in that big telescope-reflector (2nd video) are superb and dramatically effective ray:

What a wonderful prize to win though, a week in the Canaries and time to play on one of the telescopes :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Couldn't agree more .. and the number of stars to be seen .. excuse the phrase but "out of this world" :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

That's one of my cherished memories of living in the York. Dales, on a clear night you don't so much look for the stars, you look for the black bits in between them :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

the "How" of the time lapse video is: the camera is set up on a very stable tripod with an intervalometer, an electronic device that allows you to set the interval of shutter release, time shutter is open etc. the camera then takes, say one pic every 30 seconds or so, shutter speed depending on the type of lens used - left overnight. 
The thousands of stills are then imported to a video editing program such as Adobe Premiere Pro in a project that has a default time setting for each image to be on screen to conform to a set frame rate - anywhere between 10-24fps works OK, then exported as a video. Some editing/cleaning up of images may take place, music added, colours graded etc during the editing process too.
You can make time lapse videos easily on simple editing software like Windows Moviemaker, just not as much leeway to play with speeds etc.
The important thing is to have the camera steady so you don't get wobbly images and if doing moving people/objects to get the speed right in video editing so they are not too jerky. There are refinements that can be done of course - aperture settings, lenses used to give best results.
Vimeo has a number of timelapse channels that just have timelapses - it has sorta become the big "thing" to do - even ads here in Australia are starting to use timelapse footage.


----------



## Done_Fishin

the theory of how it is done is well within my understanding .. it's getting all those stars to show up along with the clouds in the "dark" of the night .. unless of course there is something that I am missing .. I tried taking a photo in a valley (far away from city lights) where the full moon was shining from low through one end (couldn't see any more than the light being reflected off of the moons surface -- the moon was nowhere to be seen!!) .. in spite of being able to see the mountainside where the moonlight was shining .. all I got was a black photo .. sometimes I lay my camera on a flat surface and photo the stars .. sometimes works sometimes not .. so what is the secret to capturing those beautiful constellations or even just the few that can be seen from light polluted areas .. is it just long exposure times & small apertures ?? but then movement would be blurred .. :4-dontkno


----------



## zuluclayman

for the "gearheads" amongst us this video shows some of the sort of gear that can be brought into play for timelapse video - sliders with electric motors, cameras set up with intervalometers and some even set up for astrophotography with their telescopes, external monitors etc. this is some more of the same event and some of the results


----------



## zuluclayman

it's almost the opposite DF - relatively short exposures (to minimise movement while shutter is open) enabled by having expensive super wide aperture prime lenses - f1.4 and using highish ISO settings (800+) too high an ISO setting and digital noise becomes a problem.


----------



## zuluclayman

this tutorial gives some of the reading etc - it is a DSLR but if you have some manual controls you may be able to get some ideas from this


----------



## Dori1960

Fascinating! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Really Great Stuf ZCM .. Thanks for taking the time to find & post the info .. I love night photography, especially the stars .. and these just fuel my appetite .. and the other videos fuel my imagination ..


----------



## Dori1960

I look forward to seeing what you are able to get!!!


----------



## WereBo

Thanks for the explanation Zulu, though it immediately knocks my little cam out; no means of remote shutter-release :grin:

What fascinated me in the Ocean-Sky video, is the coincidental timing of large stars hitting the horizon and a ship or boat appearing. It looks like a star missed the edge and ricochetted off across the water :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

And now I lay me down to sleep...
Our Danny.


----------



## WereBo

He's a lovely looking cat Dori, well content.... For the time being :grin:

Having the cable just behind him begs the caption: 'Do electric cats dream of electric mice?....' :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo said:


> He's a lovely looking cat Dori, well content.... For the time being :grin:
> 
> Having the cable just behind him begs the caption: 'Do electric cats dream of electric mice?....' :laugh:


:laugh: Thanks! He was settled at that time, we also call him Danny the Destroyer.


----------



## zuluclayman

@ WereBo - if you have the patience you can stand there and press the shutter release every x number of seconds :grin: I have done that for up to 4-500 shots which translates to about 30 seconds of video :laugh:

this was an experiment in a couple of things - time lapse and tilt-shift applied in post


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehehe.... :laugh: - I haven't got that much patience, especially for an all-night shoot :grin:


----------



## sjb007

The trouble with Bo' and night shots is that he gets transfixed with the moon and starts to make strange noises..! :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

you forgot the bit about the problems with his finger nails :laugh: ..


----------



## WereBo

:lol: :lol:....

My main problem with the moon at the moment, is that it's buried behind thick rain-clouds, along with the stars and the 'Perseids' meteor-showers.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: didn't know that you were prone to weather conditions .. thought you were all-weather :smile:


----------



## WereBo

I am 'all-weather' but I was hoping to see at least 1 shooting-star, whereas all I got was any eyeful of raindrops :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I was going to send you a picture of an almost full moon to get you in the mood but my shots were a total failure (as usual) .. I must try using a lens from one of my other cameras and see if I can make an improvement by holding it in front of my P&S .. might need to make a jig to hold it though ..


----------



## sjb007

Ide love to get some nights shots of the moon. I have been planning to grab some for a long time. Must update my agenda :smile:


----------



## WereBo

I did manage to get this shot, some months ago when we had a 'super-moon' or something - It's a pity I couldn't lose the tree-branch though :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

werewolves, trees and the full moon are expected to be found together :laugh: Nice though .. very nice ..

best shot I have had so far was when we had the eclipse .. it dropped the brightness to a level that my camera could cope with at max zoom and a dark background ,, otherwise it has to be done when the sun is still in the sky and giving a sufficiently bright blue background that is on a par with the luminosity of the moons surface ..


----------



## Ooudestomp

Ooh, Werebo, I think the tree branch give it a great effect, it almost looks like a crack on the moon! I been looking through, some great pics here, they make me jealous


----------



## WereBo

This was my 2nd pic, just before the clouds returned and hid everything again 











I just had a nasty recall that, several years ago we had a wonderful Solar-Eclipse here that gave approx 96% coverage. I got some excellent pics from my balcony cos the clouds were just thick enough to make the event viewable to the naked eye without solar filters, smoked-glass etc.

I distinctly remember it happened approx 2 days before my HDD died on me, before I had an opportunity to back them up etc!!! :sigh:


----------



## Dori1960

sjb007 said:


> The trouble with Bo' and night shots is that he gets transfixed with the moon and starts to make strange noises..! :laugh:





Done_Fishin said:


> you forgot the bit about the problems with his finger nails :laugh: ..


:laugh::laugh:

I think the branch adds to your moon shot!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I've just realised that it's the bats that are missing from the moonshots :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

That was tricky cos the bat was circling around me, but I managed to jury-rig a mirror, to get this one....










:grin:


----------



## Dori1960

LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

NICE star constellations Werebo .. :lol:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe..... Not bad for a 'still' photo.... :grin:


----------



## yustr

Opposite of the moon...a bright sunny day in CT


----------



## sandman55

Nice moon shots WereBo except the last one had a bit of fluff on the camera lens :laugh:
and yours is very scenic yustr. 

We went for a drive up the coast today and there was a whale quite a bit out and it was having a lovely time coming partly out of the water and crashing back again and sometimes flipping it's tail out and my camera was at home but it wouldn't have done it justice because it was a fair bit out.


----------



## WereBo

Lovely scenery yustr and an excellent pic of it :grin:

@ Sandy - There's the proof that 'Murphy's Law' still hasn't been repealed..... :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

sandman55 said:


> We went for a drive up the coast today and there was a whale quite a bit out and it was having a lovely time coming partly out of the water and crashing back again and sometimes flipping it's tail out and my camera was at home but it wouldn't have done it justice because it was a fair bit out.


I know just how you feel .. and I rarely leave my camera at home .. Oh for a DSLR with a few decent bits of glass :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Done_Fishin said:


> I know just how you feel .. and I rarely leave my camera at home .. Oh for a DSLR with a few decent bits of glass :laugh:


Yes it would be great but I don't think my managing director would agree :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Sounds like we both need a change of Company Management :lol:


----------



## sandman55

I'm keeping my mouth shut because my managing director is cooking roast chicken with roast veges. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

sandman55 said:


> I'm keeping my mouth shut because my managing director is cooking roast chicken with roast veges. :laugh:


:laugh: Wise man .. can't take photos on an empty stomach ..ray:


----------



## Dori1960

You guys are making me hungry! :laugh:

Tried to shoot a Hummer yesterday, so I tried the Carolina Wrens this is what I got...:laugh:


















I won't mention the name I gave the Hummer... I have patiently sat in the yard, all set up. She sits on the feeder and just when I fire the shutter, Poof! Gone.


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: next time don't wait so long .. better luck next time


----------



## WereBo

Dori1960 said:


> ...............
> 
> I won't mention the name I gave the Hummer... I have patiently sat in the yard, all set up. She sits on the feeder and just when I fire the shutter, Poof! Gone.


Aahhhh, the joys of photography.... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo said:


> Aahhhh, the joys of photography.... :grin:


Yeah, makes me appreciate it more when I do get a shot!


----------



## sandman55

Some of it is skill and some is just luck and patience.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I prefer to think that it's a mixture of skill, luck and patience. It's about knowing what to do when you are at the right place at the right time with the camera at the ready, then making it happen .. which is what happened, it would seem, with Dori ..


----------



## Dori1960

Thank you sir!


----------



## DonaldG

Keep at it Dori. Use as higher shutter speed as you can, so to capture the flapping wings - a little blur at the tips is nice though :smile:

I see you suffer from the same problem that we do... after rain, the seeds start sprouting!

A few years ago, Diana came to me and asked if I had planted a 'strange' plant in the flower bed.. I investigated and discovered a plant with spiky leafs. No, I didn't recognise it but suspected it to be something that I should not be growing! It was marijuana! I have heard of hemp seeds being used in birds seed before.

Purely out of interest, honest, I let it grow to see what happened. It was a talking point when we had friends drop by. Eventually at about 24", I cut it down and put the leafs in a box on a shelf in the garage. A few months later, I discovered the box and went to throw the contents away, only to find that bugs had converted it all to bug manure... Just imagine those bugs - high as a kite! Wghat a way to go...:grin:


----------



## sandman55

Is it those seeds that allow the birds to get so high? :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

A likely story Donald :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

DonaldG said:


> Keep at it Dori. Use as higher shutter speed as you can, so to capture the flapping wings - a little blur at the tips is nice though :smile:
> 
> I see you suffer from the same problem that we do... after rain, the seeds start sprouting!
> 
> A few years ago, Diana came to me and asked if I had planted a 'strange' plant in the flower bed.. I investigated and discovered a plant with spiky leafs. No, I didn't recognise it but suspected it to be something that I should not be growing! It was marijuana! I have heard of hemp seeds being used in birds seed before.
> 
> Purely out of interest, honest, I let it grow to see what happened. It was a talking point when we had friends drop by. Eventually at about 24", I cut it down and put the leafs in a box on a shelf in the garage. A few months later, I discovered the box and went to throw the contents away, only to find that bugs had converted it all to bug manure... Just imagine those bugs - high as a kite! Wghat a way to go...:grin:


:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

True - honest...


----------



## Dori1960

Truth is stranger than fiction!

A couple of years ago, mu Hubby and I were at the park sitting on a bench. I mentioned that I would like to go find some squirrels to shoot. Evidently some busybody overheard me and called the Police. When we came back out of the woods we were confronted by 2 Officers. The conversation went something like this;
"Is everything OK?"
"Yes Sir."
"Ma'am you were overheard saying you were 'Looking for squirrels to shoot'?"
When I was done laughing I held up my camera and said,
"This is what I shoot with."
The Cops looked at each other, shook their heads and looked at the lady behind us. I turned, gave her a smile and a wave and Don and I walked to the truck.


----------



## DonaldG

:lol: Brilliant, Dori


----------



## Dori1960

It was funny! Once my heart was out of my throat!


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: .. like you said .. Truth is stranger than fiction and frequently much funnier than watching a sitcom !


----------



## WereBo

- Hehehehehe.... What a wonderful anecdote to chuckle over :grin: - I bet the reporting lady felt a right idiot :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

Yeah, she was pretty embarrassed, she looked away very fast. The funny thing of it is, all I was carrying was my camera, it would be difficult to conceal a firearm wearing shorts and a tank top. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Heheehe.... It adds a whole new meaning to 'Concealed-carry'..... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

:lol: You had the last laugh Dori.


----------



## Cathy95820

I took these sitting at the desk in my room. Not too bad for point and shoot. :grin: I only wish I could catch their feathers with the pretty colors showing. Always have the wrong view going on.


----------



## WereBo

Very lucky shots there Cathy, from what Mrs WereBo was telling me about her trip to Florida (Ft Lauderdale and Miami) - They're hard enough to see, let alone photograph :laugh:

A very handsome bird though :wink:


----------



## yustr

When trying to catch a shot of these little guys (or any really fast moving object) try pre-focusing. There's a time lag for most cameras to focus and by that time these guys may have moved on. in Dori's case, she could pre-focus on the edge of the feeder and wait for the little bugger to light on it.

Each camera does that differently; on DSLR's it's a simple matter of turning off the auto-focus and using manual focus. With P&S it's tougher. Some have the ability to lock focus but others you have to hold the shutter button down 1/2 way and wait for the little guy to arrive.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Cathy what P&S are you using ?? Shots look good although it sounds like you would like to do better .. & don't we all??


----------



## sandman55

Nice ones Cathy :4-clap:


----------



## Dori1960

Good job Cathy!! You mentioned you were shooting from you desk. I presume you were shooting thru a screen? That makes these shots even better as the screen can not be seen nor does the shot seem fuzzy!! ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Down the road....:laugh:


----------



## WereBo

I like both the surreality and the comedy of that! The sign's reflection in the waterlogged grass has turned out very well (except the blanked out numbers don't match their reflections :wink.

It's not a very good place to advertise a golf-course really, unless they've just extended the water-hazards :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo said:


> I like both the surreality and the comedy of that! The sign's reflection in the waterlogged grass has turned out very well (except the blanked out numbers don't match their reflections :wink.
> 
> It's not a very good place to advertise a golf-course really, unless they've just extended the water-hazards :grin:


LOL!!! Thanks!


----------



## Dori1960

A doorbell???








Old and Worn...


----------



## Dori1960

At the park yesterday. This fellow noticed Don and I sitting at a picnic bench and decided to say hello. He was about 10ft from us. :smile:
The whites are blown tho, how can I correct this?


----------



## yustr

Dori1960 said:


> The whites are blown tho, how can I correct this?


Not much you can do with this shot. Do you have a PP program that has layers? If so, see if there's any information in those areas, then use layers to isolate and adjust. 

For future shots, if your camera allows spot metering expose on the brightest part - the big guy's back and neck in this instance - and brighten the rest in PP.


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks! Metering is where I goofed. I will see what I can do!


----------



## Acuta73

Egret are cool, though. Only thing cooler is a Green (Night) Heron.


Shot still gets 2 thumbs up. = )


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks!!


----------



## WereBo

A lovely shot Dori, well composed and, although the white is blown slightly, it's not too bad that lots of detail is lost


----------



## Will Watts

Nice shot! :grin:

You might be able to salvage some of the detail by following yustr's advice, but it won't be a huge amount.


----------



## Ooudestomp

Couldn't you just adjust the levels/exposure in photoshop? Copy that bit onto a new layer, and adjust the exposure to suit?


----------



## Dori1960

someguy201 said:


> Nice shot! :grin:
> 
> You might be able to salvage some of the detail by following yustr's advice, but it won't be a huge amount.


Thanks!



WereBo said:


> A lovely shot Dori, well composed and, although the white is blown slightly, it's not too bad that lots of detail is lost


Thanks much!



Ooudestomp said:


> Couldn't you just adjust the levels/exposure in photoshop? Copy that bit onto a new layer, and adjust the exposure to suit?


I will try that!


----------



## zuluclayman

Nice shot Dori

if the whites are blown out completely you may find you can't bring any more detail back by using curves or levels in post. If your camera shoots in RAW mode you can try shooting in that in future - RAW captures and keeps all the data that reaches the sensor so you have much more scope to adjust levels, exposure, white balance etc. 

OR

as Yustr says use spot metering


----------



## WereBo

I had a quick(ish) play with the pic on Corel PhotoPaint and, sad to say, I couldn't bring any more detail out. All I could manage was to enhance and exaggerate what's already in view :sigh:

Then again, the background scenery is in excellent balance with the foreground, I'd conclude it doesn't really warrant much adjustment for the small area that's blown, I doubt there's that much detail missing.


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo said:


> I had a quick(ish) play with the pic on Corel PhotoPaint and, sad to say, I couldn't bring any more detail out. All I could manage was to enhance and exaggerate what's already in view :sigh:
> 
> Then again, the background scenery is in excellent balance with the foreground, I'd conclude it doesn't really warrant much adjustment for the small area that's blown, I doubt there's that much detail missing.


Thanks for trying, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Done_Fishin

haven't posted for a while .. been busy taking and editing :laugh:

here's one that I thought I would call birdsong .. reminds me of the music sheets we had at school ... 










I took that and then realised that the camera had reset itself to VGA mode, by the time I had put it to my preferred size the bird had flown .. the picture is therefore muted :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Well done! I love the angles and silhouette in the first one!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

talking of silhouettes .. this was one I took a week ago in England .. I had to tweak it a bit o get this much detail out of it .. it was more or mess two small blobs of light on a large black background .. unfortunately it is very dark and I am not sure what anyone will be able to see .. all the detail is in the bottom 1/3rd of the photo ..


----------



## Dori1960

I will have to look when I get home, all I see is the 2 lights.


----------



## WereBo

I can see the window and open-door and, with some close squinting, the silhouette of a row of houses and trees, along with possibly a low cloud-bank along the bottom-left side just above the roofs.

You could darken it a bit and name it 'A winking Black Cat in a Coal-Mine' :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

I see the trees, and possibly a church?


----------



## Done_Fishin

The lights are actually just outside a house and there is a silhouette of a line of trees too .. looks ok on my monitor (CRT) but knowing from experience that all monitors react differently to the same picture and colours .. I expect anything .. 

I have re-edited to lighten up the photo slightly .. but way too much noise now .. any more and the effect would be lost


----------



## Dori1960

I can see it now!!! A very haunting photo!!!


----------



## zuluclayman

yup - I took it into photoshop and lightened it, lots of noise but could make out the house and treeline - the lights are they car headlights? does look a little spooky :grin:

does your camera have a noise reduction function hidden somewhere in the menus?

took it into Camera Raw - you can still edit jpegs in Raw - and had a quick play using noise reduction, detail recovery and a few other bits and pieces and came up with this - still spooky but smooths out the noise quite a bit:


----------



## WereBo

Ooohh! I can see a star now - 1 more than I can see on my balcony on a clear night :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

WereBo said:


> Ooohh! I can see a star now - 1 more than I can see on my balcony on a clear night :grin:


The wonders of London? :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Three bridges ... near Gatwick .. maybe the planes keep moving the clouds away .. :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Yes a spooky night


----------



## Done_Fishin

I know it's a fly .. but it looks a little bit undernourished ..


----------



## WereBo

Curiouser and curiouser..... Mrs WereBo asks what the purple stone thingy it's sat on please? (She has a thing for purple....







)

:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Petal from Japonese Anemone










Unfortunately late in the day and I had no way to try & shoot frm the other side where all the light is .. I almost called it a house fly for reasons shown below .. maybe it is .. but certainly needs to fatten up a bit .. or perhaps not .. 










and here's a view of the anemones against the sky .. No not a belly shot .. just took random shots with the camera from below the flowers


----------



## zuluclayman

oooh - I like the last low angle shot - reminds me of Japanese brush drawings of blossoms :grin:

you've been taking your own advice and looking for different angles :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Always looking for different angles when the opportunity arises .. so many photo's really do look similar that we need to find alternate ways of showing the same thing .. 

like this petal that had dropped from the japanese anemone onto a large leaf below


----------



## WereBo

Well, that explains the purple rock.... :grin: - It's amazing how the mind interprets pictures, from what little info is available, we both would've sworn the fly was on a dyed bit of ornamental volcanic rock :laugh:

That anemone shot is just beautiful - full stop - period ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

thanks .. ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

After The Rain ...


----------



## sjb007

Wonderful shots DF, they look great. I love shots with rain/droplets effects. I tried myself with a rose earlier this year and this is what I ended up with...


----------



## Done_Fishin

That's one very nice photo .. beautiful .. wish I had a garden so that I could grow a few myself .. have to go looking for my subjects :laugh:

the window shots above were me just experimenting .. the raindrops on the leaves caught my eye since they I had seen a photo where the raindrops all showed a reflection of the background .. I remember the occasion and it was a great photo .. mine is poor in comparison


----------



## Done_Fishin

a few more water droplets after the rain had passed and the sun came out ..


----------



## WereBo

Are those first 2 shots water on a spider-web or something? - They're wonderful.


----------



## sjb007

I like the sun reflecting through the rain drops, great shots DF :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Are those first 2 shots water on a spider-web or something? - They're wonderful.


correct .. one of those webs that seems to have no real symmetry .. just a mass of threads going everywhere.


----------



## WereBo

Aahhhh, what Mrs WereBo calls a 'Stoned-Spider'.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: ..


----------



## Dori1960

We took the boat up to Silver Springs, FL this last Sat and were rewarded with these!! Wild Monkeys are everywhere. If you get too close they will board your boat. Silver Springs is where quite a few of the Tarzan movies and Sea Hunt were filmed. Lots of history.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful Pictures Dori .. wonderful clarity and focus (IMHO) and a fantastic addition to your albums .. almost as though you had been on Safari .. 

ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## sjb007

Lovely Pictures Dori. Great shots :grin:


----------



## WereBo

What more can I add? They're all superb ray:


----------



## Will Watts

As already said, great shots! :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo said:


> What more can I add? They're all superb ray:


Thanks! 



Done_Fishin said:


> Beautiful Pictures Dori .. wonderful clarity and focus (IMHO) and a fantastic addition to your albums .. almost as though you had been on Safari ..
> 
> ray: ray: ray: ray:


I appreciate that!



someguy201 said:


> As already said, great shots! :grin:


Thanks so much!


sjb007 said:


> Lovely Pictures Dori. Great shots


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dori1960

Run-in w/ a Gator?


----------



## Acuta73

Didn't know we had monkeys in the US! lol

Neat pictures, remind me of a kids book called "Summer of the Monkeys".

Really like the last one with the deep shadows.


----------



## Acuta73

Either a gator or a snapping turtle, be my guess. Poor lil guy.

Cool shot, I like turtles...


----------



## Dori1960

Acuta73 said:


> Didn't know we had monkeys in the US! lol
> 
> Neat pictures, remind me of a kids book called "Summer of the Monkeys".
> 
> Really like the last one with the deep shadows.


Thanks much! Sad to say there is a faction that wants them exterminated and/or caged tho. 



Acuta73 said:


> Either a gator or a snapping turtle, be my guess. Poor lil guy.
> 
> Cool shot, I like turtles...


Thanks! Kind of sad but that is the way it goes sometimes. I asked a Ranger and she said it looked to her like a gator bite and he would most likely survive. :grin: Gators have been seen at 16 ft. in length.


----------



## WereBo

An excellent pic of a poor little guy, I've got my fingers crossed for it - I bet he/she's glad he/she's not in the Philippines, they just found a 21' *beastie*


----------



## Dori1960

I read about that behemoth!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## WereBo

Some of the winning pics from the 'Astronomy Photographer of the Year', run by the Royal Observatory Greenwich and *Sky at Night* Magazine.....

*Link*.

I suspect these weren't taken with 'Point 'n' Shoot' cameras :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

It's amazing what cab be done when you're in the right place, the right time, the right equipment and are well versed in the use of Photoshop ... all those photos took my breath away .. wow!!!


----------



## WereBo

I've been trying to get a decent 'rain' shot for some time now, yesterday (Sunday) I snapped this from my front-door - I think it worked cos, the day before, the weather forecast looked promising for the morning so I'd blackmailed Mrs WereBo into going to see the '*British Music Experience*' at the O2 Dome, in North Greenwich, after getting a pair of free tickets :grin:











By the time we'd had some breakfast and gotten ourselves ready, it was brilliant sunshine and a balmy 22C :grin: - I thought about taking some photos of the area around 'The Dome', but the sun was high and everything was glaringly bright, so I decided to wait 'til we exited.....

Sadly, there's a strictly enforced 'NO PHOTOGRAPHY!' rule in the exhibition itself, but the rest of 'The Dome' is allowed, so here's the entrance.....











Just round the corner, on the way to the BME.... 










The 1 pic I managed to sneak, from just outside the entrance to the 'Experience'...











We left the rock-museum after 3 fun-filled hours and, when we left the dome, it was torrential again


















This is one of the 'drain-pipes' from the dome, you can see just how much rain is falling from the outflow :laugh:











It was at that point we both decided to go and find somewhere to get a drink, we'd caught the bus there so I wasn't driving, and a beer sounded an excellent idea :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Wow! That is a lot of rain!!! I love the blue globes!!


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Dori - I was hoping to catch the 'splash-height', to see just show hard it was coming down









The Blue globes were rather striking, the darker-blue band was rising up the display to the top, then repeating every 5(ish) seconds.

We only stayed for 1 drink cos the prices were astronomical! 3x higher than my local and they only had chilled beer (San Miguel!) 

By the time we walked out the dome again, the rain had stopped and the sky was darkly magical for these ones....



















Just to the right of those pics in the huge empty area, there's several 'motion-triggered' fountains which, as we were entering, surprised and pleased several little kiddies (but not their parents.... :grin




















Looking back at the dome....










I'd just checked the shot on my camera, when I noticed the plane in the photo suddenly had company - I managed to zoom in and snap....










Just down-river (and on t'other side) is the 'City-Airport', the higher plane had taken off and was climbing, whereas the lower plane was circling in for it's turn to land :wink:


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful architecture!! I also love the fountain!!


----------



## WereBo

The whole area including inside the dome is very 'futuristic', it was like walking through a sci-fi film-set, but without the 'behind the sets' view :grin:


Some reflections on puddles...




















The local gasworks.... :grin: Ordinarily, I find gasometers either ugly, boring or both; but this time with the dramatic sky and a little bit of zoom, the geometric patterns 'leapt out' at me :laugh:










A different pano of 'The Docklands'....











Finally, a shot I'm extremely pleased with - The sky + the light on the spire jumped right in front of me and yelled 'PHOTOGRAPH ME!!!'



















A few yards to the right....











20 minutes later, we were in Greenwich town-centre, having a real beer and something to eat. By the time we left to go home, it was still dry and warm enough for the 15-minute walk home with my shirt-sleeves rolled up :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

I love the reflections! Especially the second one!
I can see why you photographed the gasworks, the patterns are amazing!
The first spire shot is wonderful! I love how the light and shadow play on it! 
ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I think Dori has said it all .. great photos Werebo .. and I also love reflections both through water and glass .. trouble is that most times I see a shot i am in a group of cyclists and no time to stop :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Thanks DF - At times, I was zooming around like a maniac on steroids, trying to get the shots while the light was still right and simultaneously avoid a soaking from the fountains (along with Mrs WereBo) :grin:

Naturally, I got nagged at cos we missed the bus whilst I was busy getting the Dockland pano 


:laugh:


----------



## sjb007

Some great shots there WereBo

I remember the dome being built as I was in London for 6 months busy stripping and putting a new roof and sidewalls on a chemical factory (Hayes) which was just up the road on Blackwall Tunnel Approach to make it look nice for when the dome opened! The gasworks remiinds me of what we saw everyday as we were directly across the road from one.


----------



## WereBo

I know the Hayes chemical factory well, I worked there for 2 weeks when I was 'temping', back in the late 80's. I also damaged my lungs there whilst washing out the empty plastic storage-barrels and some noxious vapours got trapped under my 'so-called' safety-mask.

The gasometer is likely the same one that you saw :grin:


----------



## sjb007

> I also damaged my lungs there whilst washing out the empty plastic storage-barrels


Small world! I hope you was happier that the workforce we came into contact with lol, the ones we got to know were right miserable gits who deserved to be in a Siberian salt mine! Im not surprised you damaged your lungs. We saw some serious crap stored there, arsenic, hydrochloric acid and so on, Some stuff we had to work above in a cherry picker was stored outside in a little corner of the building area and was all caged off and you couldn't even fart near it. I think it could have taken out half of London if it was spilt!

Anyway sorry guys.... back on topic.... 

Great pics Bo' Certainly brings back memories! :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Mrs WereBo wanted to visit the 'Big Stamp and Card-making Exhibition' (making greetings-cards etc.) at *Alexandra Palace* (NE London) yesterday so, as it was a warm sunny day, I took my camera....

To give you an idea of just how high the place is, this is from the path from the car-park....










From the top of the slope, more climbing!... 'Tis a beautiful place though.....











The exhibition itself - Rather scary as I was outnumbered by approx 250-1 and mostly by 'older ladies' 











Of all the stalls demonstrating their wares, this was the only stall that caught my eye as worth a piccy.....










I like the way the camera's caught the glitter that's been used on the card....











It weren't long 'til boredom set in so I wandered off for better times :grin: - This is from just outside the entrance....


----------



## WereBo

Looking into the distance, the 'GPO-Tower' is just visible through the haze....











A street-light on the railings.... :grin: - The tapering building on the horizon is 'The Shard', still under construction, yet another skyscraper going up :sigh:











A pano of the London skyline....











By this time, a lot of the ladies started to exit the exhibition for their tea/ciggie-breaks. The nattering was so loud, I decided to seek shelter....


----------



## WereBo

Some more park-pics.....











What struck me as strange is that the flower-beds are blooming nicely, but the trees are definitely turning 'Autumnal'....


----------



## DonaldG

Some lovely memories, WB...

I'm thinking of renaming the thread to 'WB's Place' :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

These shots are all wonderful and fun to see! I can vicariously go places I have never been!

The flower is perfect in every way!!!


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe.... I believe in value for money.... :grin:

Thanks Dori, I reckon photos should be informative, as well as pretty, artistic, etc... :laugh:


One of the 'locals'.....











The Magpie caught in mid-strut.... :grin:




















The remains of another local..... (A pigeon I suspect/hope) :laugh:











Here's a tricksy one, check the backgrounds.... :wink:


----------



## Dori1960

I love the Magpie in mid strut!!
Pretty markings on the feather!

I caught myself tilting my head to the side to orient the background in the last 2. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Unfortunately, I couldn't get the correct angle to show the Magpie's blue streak - It has some deep-blue colourings that show when the wings are folded, rather like the Mallard's green streak when swimming along. It also has some blue colouring along the top of the tail, faintly visible in the 2nd & 3rd pics.


This is the main entrance taken from the lower pavement....











The 'Rose-Window', unfortunately, I couldn't get inside to picture the stained-glass lit up, a load of techs etc. were building a stage for dome concert, or something....











The brickwork in detail...











It started to get a bit cloudy and overcast by then, so I decided to meander back inside, via the bar for a quick pint :laugh: When I went outside to drink it, this was the sky....










Cropped to show the sun...


----------



## zuluclayman

a slideshow of some good flower/garden images from the UK

West Dean Gardens - August 2011 on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo

Wow! Stunning pics indeed! When I 1st started wood-turning, Mrs WereBo treated me to a weekend intensive course in wood-turning there (There's a big crafts-college there, as well as the gardens). Unfortunately, I never had the time to wander around the gardens, being in the workshop for most of the time :sigh:


The final lot from 'Ally-Pally' (honestly... :grin

AS you walk in through the 'Palm-Court' entrance, this is the sight that greets you....




















As you can see, the Victorian era was a bit big on Egyptian culture.... :wink:











I'm not right sure what happened to the horizontals, I wuz holding the camera straight, I suspect it's cos it's towards the wide-angle end of it's range and I was at an angle to the subject...




















The detail over the entrance/exit...











Thend.... :laugh:


----------



## Acuta73

The picture of the tree trunk in post #949 looks like a distorted face more than just a bit.

Perhaps you really DO have Ent on that side of the pond?


----------



## WereBo

Acuta73 said:


> The picture of the tree trunk in post #949 looks like a distorted face more than just a bit.
> 
> Perhaps you really DO have Ent on that side of the pond?


When Mrs WereBo and I walked around outside during our lunch-time, she was trying to persuade it to walk..... :grin:


----------



## Acuta73

Just watch out for those damnable Hobbits, no?

:laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehehe... Oddly enough, although I've never met any hobbits, a girl I used to know, very many moons ago, had the hairiest toesies I've ever seen on a human being :grin:


After months weeks of hunting and head-scratching (+ splinter removal from fingertips), I finally found some of my ol' 35mm pics







- They were a bit dirty, along with dust on the scanner-bed, so I'm now in the process of fixing 'em.

Meanwhile, I have this one of a 'European Eagle Owl' blown-up and printed on (approx) 9.5"x12.5" canvas-textured paper and hanging on my living-room wall....


----------



## DonaldG

That is a brilliantly timed capture!


----------



## DonaldG

Boom










Kerr-BOOOM!


----------



## Dori1960

Perfect capture on the Eagle Owl! Glad you have it on your wall, very worthy! ray:

Donald, what is the story on the Boom!?? Cool how you caught the fire 'drip' on the left hand side of the bottom shot! ray:


----------



## DonaldG

They were simulated bomb 'hits' dropped from a low and fast fly-by by a jet.


----------



## Dori1960

How cool to witness something like that!
A friend of mine is a State Trooper and I keep bugging her to let me photograph when she and her partners do their vehicle maneuvers. :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

If anyone is interested, I'm currently reading "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Patterson. It seems an excellent book so far, and was highly recommended to me. There are some fantastic shots in it, and I will give it a thorough read as soon as I have time.

Any other suggestions for good photography books?


----------



## Dori1960

I have that book as well and have just about read it to tatters.

He also has some wonderful video tutorials out there as well.


----------



## WereBo

@ Donald - It was more luckily timed shot, I was playing with my (then) new Praktica motor-drive, I think it could take 3 shots/second. It weighed a ton but it was worth it for that shot, taken at the *International Centre for Birds of Prey*, at Newent, Gloucestershire.

Superbly detailed and richly coloured pics Donald, were they taken at Yeovilton?

Another pic, this time of the wonderful lady who runs the centre: Jemima Parry-Jones and her Tawny Eagle...


----------



## DonaldG

There is something about raptors that is very basic. I guess it is the link to the human instinct of hunter gatherers...


----------



## DonaldG

WB: Yes, it was Yeovilton this year... More to follow but here is a quickie from the story of terrorists kidnapping a hostage... Here are some of the 'terrorists' going into battle. Check out the teddy bear in the middle of the windscreen! :grin:


----------



## WereBo

True, as much as I like birds in general, raptors have a special place in my heart - Mrs WereBo suspects I was a falconer in some previous incarnation :grin:

Then again, with birds as beautiful as that Tawny Eagle, how can anyone not love 'em? :laugh:











I don't think that's a teddy-bear in the windscreen, I suspect that in true British style, it's the knitted monkey used in a certain tea-advert on TV :grin:


----------



## sjb007

Some nice pics here again, especially the 35mm ones, I do like the one which looks like the bird is going to fall off and not fly :grin:



> Check out the teddy bear in the middle of the windscreen!


Its a PG Tips Bear/Monkey, I have the same bear on my locker at work! :laugh:


----------



## sjb007

Here's a soldier I snapped which looks like he is going to fall over..!


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehehe... It looks as if he's just bounced off the wall in front of him and falling over backwards at attention, you can almost see the speech-balloon with 'OUCH!!!' written in it :grin:


PG Tips, that's it!!! I couldn't remember the ad-brand.... Originally, Johnny Vegas called it 'Sock-Monkey' :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Baseball, English Style :grin:























Injury Timeout... The referee's decision is final and enforced robustly!


----------



## WereBo

Beautifully dramatic pics Donald, excellent DoF makes them the nearest thing to 3D on a 2D monitor ray:


----------



## DonaldG

DonaldG said:


> They were simulated bomb 'hits' dropped from a low and fast fly-by by a jet.


These were the fast movers! Tornado GR4 (aka Tonkas)


----------



## DonaldG

While on the military theme, I hope he realised that he stuck a flag on his gun and not the bayonet! Bummer if he squeezes the trigger! :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

DonaldG said:


> While on the military theme, I hope he realised that he stuck a flag on his gun and not the bayonet! Bummer if he squeezes the trigger! :grin:


Is that an 'Oops! moment'? Funny!


sjb007 said:


> Here's a soldier I snapped which looks like he is going to fall over..!


Perfect timing!!!!



WereBo said:


> True, as much as I like birds in general, raptors have a special place in my heart - Mrs WereBo suspects I was a falconer in some previous incarnation :grin:
> 
> Then again, with birds as beautiful as that Tawny Eagle, how can anyone not love 'em? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a teddy-bear in the windscreen, I suspect that in true British style, it's the knitted monkey used in a certain tea-advert on TV :grin:


I have always had an affinity for raptors of all kind as well!

All of these shots are fun!


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Dori - No, it wasn't an 'Opps' moment. In fact a very serious moment. I have many more from that event.

The guy is a sergeant in the French Marine Corps. he was in charge of a Guard of Honour for the Commander in Chief of the French Marine Corps. He was a 5 star general. The C-in-C was retiring from service. Th event we 'stumbled' on was at the national memorial, Brest, Brittany, to the Marines who gave their lives for their country. It was a private farewell at the memorial. The main retirement ceremony was in Paris the following day.

I will post some images later.


----------



## DonaldG




----------



## DonaldG

Well, that lot went down like a lead balloon! - Stopped the thread instantly...

Maybe this will get you chatting again :grin:

After being away for a while, the garden needed tidying up. I have been involved with a building project & MrsG has been working all hours. With the the garden has been neglected.

In the garden we have a bird table and with 20 kilo bags of mixed seed, to keep it well stocked, it attracts many birds to the garden. The birds and wind scatter the seeds. We have corn, grass, sunflowers etc growing from the scattered seeds.

MrsG was doing some weeding and discovered this weed growing in one of the planters.

It IS self seeded from the bag of wild bird seed! Honest!









If you look closer, you might just detect a tiny secind one lurking in the middle.































They have now been pruned to ground level and consigned to the compost bin. Truly!


----------



## zuluclayman

and you didn't inhale either I suppose Donald :laugh:

the only things that self seed around here out of my compost are literally hundreds of tomato plants - too many for my poor little container vege garden.


----------



## Dori1960

Donald, the Oops moment I was referring to was with the flat. Sorry if I offended you.

I love you discovery of the interloper! Amazing how hardy plants can be. 
When we lived in MN, I discovered some 'pot' plants growing by the fence. I was 'sure' one of our kids had planted the. After laughing my Husband told me that it was a plain help plant that grows wild in MN. :embarased


----------



## yustr

Nice try Donald, marajuana leaves have 7 fingers (have no idea what they're called). But then again, how would I know? :5-shhh:


----------



## WereBo

Apologies Donald, it weren't your pics that killed it, life suddenly went a bit loopy for a while :grin:


Without wishing to give anything away, the newer leaves grow more 'fingers' as the plant develops - They start with 3 and can get up to 11 fingers (or lobes).

Although there's quite a few family variations, basically there's 2 types of 'plant'; Sativa and Indica. Sativa is what is grown for hemp ropes, fibre, material etc; whereas the Indica is the more 'interesting' one.....

PS - They make a very nice tasting wine/mead too, or shouldn't I have said that? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

It is absolutely amazing what you can learn in the Photographer's Corner! :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

OK, so if it was not what I thought it was, what is it? Have I started a new variant?


----------



## WereBo

Short of actually testing it, it is what you think it is.... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

:grin: :wink:


----------



## sandman55

Hi guys there have been some interesting pics in my absence including Donalds tomato plant though I don't know why he pruned it so low he wont get many tomatoes that way :wink: :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Here are some of my pics of my recent trip to Western Australia. The first lot are of whales and their calfs at the "Head of the Great Australian Bight"

























The next is an interesting rocky outcrop at the head of the bight









The next is of the Old Eucla telegraph station that has been buried by sand because of the introduction of rabbits that ate the vegetation that held the sand. *Here is a Link* to the story.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Sandy - Good to see you again - Those are nice pics of WA - Next year we will be heading out for WA again.


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics Sandy, the whale and calf are beautiful and I love the old EUCLA pics, along with the history ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Not sure where to post this so thought I would place it here ..


----------



## zuluclayman

very nice DF - especially like the second with the view through the vegetation


----------



## WereBo

Nice, very nive







- The 1st pic looks as though statues have been dotted around the scene :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice DF I like the one into the sun









Thanks Donald and WereBo here are some more from our trip to WA the first two are of the super pit at Kalgoorlie-Boulder


> Originally consisting of a number of small underground mines, consolidation into a single open pit mine was attempted by Alan Bond, but he was unable to complete the takeover. The Super Pit was eventually created in 1989 by Kalgoorlie Consolidated Gold Mines Pty Ltd.


 Link


One mine had a shaft going up to the bar in a Boulder pub so that they could get a beer :grin: for safety reasons it is now covered by a sheet of glass. It is a bit hard to find much info but here is a Link to a pic of the shaft









This one is hosing down the dust with bore water 6 times saltier than the sea.








This is of the Ettamoga Pub at Cunderdine it is built in the fashion of the ramshackle pub in the cartoon. Click on some of the cartoons in this Link for a laugh.








This is Perth viewed from Kings Park








This is a sunset at Bunbury








This if of a mountain of woodchips at Bunbury


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks for putting up a travelogue, Sandy. Making me even more looking forward to our next WA trip next year.


----------



## sandman55

Yes its a great place it was our first time and we barely scraped the surface. we will have more trips in the future. You have a son there don't you Donald?


----------



## DonaldG

I have a brother-in-law who has a coastal farm near William Bay (Parry Beach) in the Shire of Denmark (70 k west of Albany)

I love Perth & Freemantle, the drive through the outback to the SW part of the south WA coast. 

My son is in Melbourne but he and his girlfriend hope to move to the Perth area sometime next year.


----------



## WereBo

excellent pics Sandy and I love the Ettamogah pub cartoons and story :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

These shots are all wonderful!
Sandy, your shots are awesome! The Whale and Calves are great to see!
Your sunset shot is stellar!!! ray:

DF, do you realize your photography is getting better every time you post?
You captured the sun and the people perfectly! ray:


----------



## WereBo

Not right sure if it's appropriate here, but I found some excellent underwater video on Youtube, though it's part of a music-video - As soon as I watched it, Zulu sprang to mind.... :grin:

I was going to post the link to the '*TSF Good Morning Talk Show*' thread, but I might as well post it here as it's a nice song too :laugh:

Best watched full-screen in HD (if possible)

Xavier Rudd - Come Let Go [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Acuta73

After the past few days of cold and rain (summer ended abruptly here), warm tropical beaches sound awful nice! And hey? Little Reggae in the morning works for me!


----------



## WereBo

Yep, along with some stunning wave-filming with a difference -









We've had similar here, 29C one day then 12C-13C the next










(Gotta mention the filming occasionally, to warrant it being here.... :grin


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - nice one WereBo - Xavier Rudd (the musician for the clip) is a frequent visitor to Newcastle as he tours pretty well constantly up and down the coast performing and surfing.
Nice images in the video :grin:

with better and better underwater housings available for a wider range of cameras (from DSLR's & consumer to pro camcorders) this sort of surf/underwater filming is getting damn good


----------



## WereBo

Yep, apparently he's from Torquay in Victoria, just a bit South of you - I've a couple of his albums in my collection too :wink:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks guys I'll post some more tonight







Nice clip WereBo it's sad to think that some of those atolls are at risk with global warming.

Donald we saw some lovely coast line at Denmark and I wanted to get a pic of me going into the water at Elephant Rocks with goggles and snorkel like your pic just to make you jealous :grin: but it was too cold and wet. The drive inland of Denmark is brilliant with all the trees.


----------



## DonaldG

sandman55 said:


> Donald we saw some lovely coast line at Denmark and I wanted to get a pic of me going into the water at Elephant Rocks with goggles and snorkel like your pic just to make you jealous :grin: but it was too cold and wet. The drive inland of Denmark is brilliant with all the trees.


Elephant Rocks!










Been there & done that... :grin:









I must admit that the Elephant Rocks, Green Bay, Parry Beach, Eagle's Nest, Madfish Bay, Denmark and all are some of my favorite places in the World.


----------



## WereBo

Oh, it doesn't look anything like the 'Elephant Rock' that someone sent me, ages ago.....










:grin:


----------



## sandman55

Yes Donald there is some lovely coastline there and I was looking forward the whole trip to going snorkelling there but the weather wasn't with us.

@ Werebo isn't mother nature amazing to sculpt an elephant like that :wink:

Here is one of My toes at the wier at Margaret River :grin:








This is one of a water causeway up to the top of the dam so that fish can make the journey past the wier to get up river to breed. They must be better swimmers than me :grin:








This is the view on the other side of the wier








This is one of Cape Leeuwin lighthouse the most south west portion of Australia








This is a pic of an old water wheel at Cape Leeuwin, it's right on the beach and the following pic gives its story


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful pics Sandy, the water-texture just below your toesies is amazing, but I particularly like the calcified water-wheel - It's amazing how nature reclaims what we leave :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

@werebo :lol: nice one!!! :laugh:

Beautiful Pics Sandy .. 

@ Donald .. is that a self portrait ?? :laugh:

*a touch of cloud *


----------



## sandman55

Thanks WereBo and DF
They are interesting clouds DF


----------



## WereBo

Lovely clouds DF, you've caught the colour-range and contrast beautifully, you can actually see the height of the layers ray:


----------



## sandman55

Yes the layers are high yet you can still see the blue sky through them.


----------



## sandman55

There is a little place in the hills outside Perth called Gnomesville It is just a T junction in a road but there are many hundreds of gnomes there here is the story LINK









Pemberton is a small town that is surrounded by huge Karri trees one of them was used as a fire look out in the early days LINK it was named the Gloucester tree I must admit I wasn't game to climb it very high I was worried the rods might be a bit rusty under the bark. Here is a couple of pics.
















Here is a pic of my car (a Hyundai Santa Fe) to give an idea of the size of the Karri trees 








I took this shot to try to get the majesty of the tree but the camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics Sandy, I especially like the Gnomesville piccie, along with the story behind it - It's wonderful to see that formerly gnomeless gnomes now have a welcoming community to dwell in..... :grin:

Those Karri trees are totally spectacular!


----------



## DonaldG

I love it Sandy. Thanks for a trip down memory lane... I have climbed partway up that firewatch tree. In the firewatch cabin built at the top, the watchman stays for several days... Yes, there is a toilet at the top!


----------



## sandman55

Thanks WereBo and Donald









Your braver than me Donald and I have climbed over the edge of high gantries, the only thing is I have had a harness on. I'm ok as long as I have the safety gear and I know I can't fall. Actually I am surprised in these days when people sue at the drop of a hat that they allow the public to climb them :4-dontkno and a toilet on the top.







I guess they have a long rope for raising and lowering things :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

This is for Sandy.

My wife and daughter by the firewatch tree


----------



## Done_Fishin

Talking of climbing trees ... here's a couple of me at low level getting a few good shots .. Bikers Night hence the naked knees .. 




















I didn't take them so apologies for the quality .. Donald yours are much better and your "Ladies" are much prettier !!!


----------



## DonaldG

:lol: It is true then!? DF does have knobbly knees! :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Don't we all Donald .. a picture of a swimmer wearing Goggles & very large flippered feet comes to mind ... :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Touché :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Is it a bird ? Is it a Plane ? Is it superman ??










No .. It's actually a Police helicopter that was flying really slowly, possibly having an eye on the locals below .. I captured it (deliberately) as it flew over a shrub or tree making it look like it was trying to land the top leaf :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

That is so cool! You nailed the perspective! ray:


----------



## WereBo

Very excellently done DF, absolutely spot-on :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Neat, DF...

Here are a few from my recent trip to Auray, Brittany :


































... and finally, a 180 degree panorama (Saint Goustan Port, Auray)


----------



## WereBo

A good sign of excellent detail is when I can start counting the bricks on the front of a building, from t'other side of the square :grin:

Absolutely beautiful pics Donald, am I right in assuming that the bridge in the 3rd pic crossed a moat/stream/river at some time in the past, or do the French have really strict 'Keep Off The Grass' by-laws? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Hi WB

No, it is not a bridge.. Its a huge outdoor pulpit.

Front View:









Rear view: 










> Situated a few kilometres from Auray, Sainte-Anne-d'Auray is usually mentioned only as a small footnote in travel articles about its larger neighbour, and I only discovered the town because I happened to be staying in a hotel in Sainte Anne d'Auray when visiting the region.
> 
> An important pilgrimage town, it was from 1623 - 1625 that the current focus of Sainte-Anne-d'Auray was set in mention, when Sainte Anne (the mother of the Virgin Mary) 'appeared' to a local peasant, Yves Nicolazic. During these apparitions Saint Anne 'told' Yves where to find a statue of her which was on the site of an ancient 6th century chapel. Following this discovery and the ensuing influx of pilgrims Yves built a chapel and Sainte Anne d'Auray became the biggest pilgrim destination in the region.





> Every year on the 26th July thousands of pilgrims visit the town and its church.


There is also a beautiful memorial dedicated to 250,000 Brettons who died during the world wars.










I have more pics of this area on my Panoramio page here:


----------



## WereBo

Aaahhh OK, thanks Donald - I just had a quick look around there in Google-Earth's street-view, I can see the 'layout' now with the cathedral, pulpit and memorial.

I always find it amazing just how clean the streets are abroad, when compared to London. Here, it always seems to be full of litter blowing around and discarded 'fast-food' on the pavements :sigh:


----------



## DonaldG

I shouldn't complain as I visit France very regularly but the French streets are not the cleanest. It seems that every French family has a dog. Pooper-scooping is not their highest priority & you have to walk with one eye on the ground!


----------



## sjb007

Some lovely shots there Donald. Looks a great place to visit.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm sure you must have been a tour operator in an earlier life Donald .. your photos are great & seem designed to make us want to get up to go visit ... ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

here's an average daily view of the roof tops in Athens, Balconies, TV aerial masts and washing lines ...










except that something a little unusual is happening .. sparrows aren't normally green nor to be seen hanging upside down from the aerials ...

one flying away too at the bottom left along the balcony floor level ..




















That's the best I could do I am afraid, lens maxed out o zoom and then cropped the photos .. 

something unusual for over here, gotta keep our eyes open I guess!


----------



## WereBo

I suspect that, like over here in the UK, you've got a flock of escaped parakeets living locally :wink:

I've often seen them flying overhead, but they vanish as soon as they land in the trees.


----------



## Done_Fishin

a few miles away at a local park "Zappeio" that has a menagerie I have seen a solitary parakeet (and taken photo's as it tried to hide in the trees) that was supposed to have escaped from there but here there are at least 3 .. I thought I saw a fourth too ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Found my photo's of the parakeet from Zappeio 

spot the parakeet .. *










*helping hand .. cropped ..*










*spot the parakeet .. *










*helping hand .. cropped ..*










*spot the parakeet .. *










*helping hand .. cropped .. this one more difficult *


----------



## WereBo

Most of the ones here are escaped pets - Over the years they've bred and now there's several thousands of 'em, mostly in groups ranging from 5-6 to approx 20ish. There's still a big debate over whether they're endangering our indigenous bird-life i.e. taking food, nesting-places etc.


----------



## sandman55

Hi guys I've been a bit busy of late but there has been some good pic posted. You have some good close ups of the Fire watch tree Donald and those buildings in Auray, Brittany are stunning.
DF what you do for a good pic bare knees as well :grin: your helicopter looks like a bug trying to land on a leaf and I couldn't pic the Parakeets until you cropped the pics.

I'll post some more of our WA holiday later when I get time.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Those parakeets are certainly good at hiding .. luckily I had seen where they landed but even at max zoom on my P&S it was difficult trying to pinpoint where they were .. one of the reasons I would love to have a DSLR with a decent long range lens ..


----------



## Dori1960

I love the 'Keet shots! Lots of fun trying to find them! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I love the way that clouds seem to roll over the tops of mountains .. a little bit like a soapsuds overflowing from a washing machine like in the american comedies ..


----------



## DonaldG

That would make a great Time Lapse subject, DF


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice Idea ... but it's rare to be at the right place at the right time .. this was taken from the balcony of a local Entertainments / Shopping Centre but it's not the sort of place to set up a tripod and click every 10 seconds or so ..


----------



## sandman55

Good one DF you get some interesting clouds in your part of the world.

Here are some more from our West Aust trip. 
The first three are from Donalds stamping grounds two of Elephant Rocks and the third Greens Pool unfortunately it was a cold day otherwise it would be a good place to go snorkling.

























The next two are of the "Tingle trees" They are known for being burnt out in the middle to some extent and they require 1.2m or 4 foot of rain water annually
















This one is a rock formation called "The Bridge at Albany"


----------



## DonaldG

Hey, Sandy - Have you been snooping in my photo archives? I have taken the same pictures from the same places...

I have swam from the Elephant Rocks round to Green Pool to the right.

Although it was a very wet & windy day when I took my photo of the rock bridge. As you know, you have to scramble over some pretty dangerous, slippery rock to get a decent close up like yours - I was genuinely scared of slipping and being blown over the edge.

Your bridge picture is a cracker!

Did you do the Tree Top Walk?


----------



## sandman55

Thanks Donald but it was pretty safe when I was there.


----------



## Done_Fishin

was listening to some Ennio Morricone on Youtube tonight and occasionally watching the accompanying videos .. this one caught my attention .. 

Ennio Morricone - The Green Leaves Of Summer - YouTube

some timelapse through seasons, nicely edited and well "choreographed" some nice ideas about reflections and sunsets


----------



## Done_Fishin

robeyamy said:


> Why I will only use cameras?


Photography without a camera could be difficult :wave:


----------



## WereBo

Done_Fishin said:


> was listening to some Ennio Morricone on Youtube tonight and occasionally watching the accompanying videos .. this one caught my attention ..
> 
> Ennio Morricone - The Green Leaves Of Summer - YouTube
> 
> some timelapse through seasons, nicely edited and well "choreographed" some nice ideas about reflections and sunsets


He's used some very subtle but natural-looking techniques there i.e. the flowers opening but still blowing gently in the breeze, without jaggedy movements. I couldn't listen to the music cos Mrs WereBo is watching something on the TV and my headphones need charging


----------



## Done_Fishin

I've always been fascinated by those time-lapse photo sequences showing changes through long periods of time .. looks like early time lapse technology but I think very well done ..


----------



## WereBo

According to my local newspapers and various web-sites, there was supposed to be a big festival celebrating the Hindu 'Diwali' or 'Festival of Light', being held at the Maritime Museum just along the road in Greenwich. So, armed with cameras, spare batteries and monopod (for the evening procession by candle-light/lanterns), Mrs WereBo and I set forth for a colourful day of music, dancing and good food.

We got to the museum, only to be informed it was last week and the newspapers got the date wrong!!!







:sigh: - Determined not to waste a day out, we spent the next 5 hours walking around Greenwich Park.

Autumn leaves...




















It was one of those rare days when the 'Golden Hour' seemed to be all day...... :grin:











Plenty of food for the wild birds there.....











One of London's latest inhabitants, a Ring-Necked Parakeet....


----------



## Done_Fishin

I just love the colours one gets in Autumn .. and that parakeet looks great .. must have been a tad closer than the ones we see in Athens .. a worthy capture !!


----------



## WereBo

I'd tried several times to photograph them, there were dozens of 'em around. Lots were in trees that still had their green leaves and were nigh invisible, but I was sneaky with this one. I walked diagonally past the tree pretending I hadn't seen it, then suddenly lifted the camera and snapped it :grin:


With the twist to it's bark, this tree appears to have been screwed into the ground.... :grin:




















A crow on guard-duty....











I'm not sure why this tree was banded like this, there were no signs of any grafting or scarring, but Mrs WereBo was hiding behind it..... :grin:











Thankfully, this tree hadn't yet dropped it's foliage, the beginning of the 'Golden Hour....


----------



## WereBo

This is crazy/weird, a week 'til Christmas and my balcony is now growing! We've had a couple of ground-frosts (I'm on the 1st floor) and the average night-temperatures are about 2C-4C, rising to 6C-8C during the day.

I planted some garlic a few weeks ago....











The Harebells did nothing all Spring/Summer....











1 of several Primroses I managed to salvage from Mum's garden, just after she'd been moved to her nursing-home earlier this year....











Weird, definitely weird.....


----------



## Done_Fishin

BUT NICE .. :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

... and colourful :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

These are all wonderful!!!!


----------



## WereBo

It's a lovely splash of colour on my balcony, but the hardest part of getting the pics was trying not to shiver too much and blur the pics - There's a biting cold edge to the wind....


----------



## sandman55

It's surprising what you can do to brighten up a small space :luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe... It's not got much space and now it's full of pots, there's even less space :grin:

These was taken from our back-door a couple of years ago, just after it was 1st planted....



















It's had a few minor re-arrangements since then and sadly, the 2 miniature Maple trees have died (Red Maple at the end of the balcony and a 'normal' one in the lower-left corners) and there's now a rather vigorous fuchsia on the right-hand side - The white square pot just in front of the table is actually an old toilet cistern from my local pub ('donated' by the pub after some refurbishment work) :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> ... There's a biting cold edge to the wind....


I find bicarbonate of soda helps with the wind, biting or otherwise :wink:


----------



## WereBo

DonaldG said:


> I find bicarbonate of soda helps with the wind, biting or otherwise :wink:


Ooohhh, I'll have to find an old 'Shell-Suit' and fill it with bicarb to wear, next time I go out.....










:grin:


----------



## DonaldG

:lol:


----------



## sandman55

It's nice to have a bit of green about the place WereBo


----------



## WereBo

True, though there's plenty of white around this morning, I thought it had snowed during the night but it's just a very thick frost


----------



## Done_Fishin

I took this photo during the summer .. after a downpour ... I saw the picture but wished I had the means to improve on it .. the moon captured in a puddle using max zoom then cropped in pic #2


----------



## Dori1960

I love the abstract look to the last one!!!!!


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful! I like the sense of scale for #1 and, as Dori says, the abstract look in #2


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for the nice words .. still leaves me feeling somewhat disgruntled that I fail to achieve what I aim for .. the idea is there but the results, although reasonable, leave me wanting to achieve better.


----------



## WereBo

Done_Fishin said:


> Thanks for the nice words .. still leaves me feeling somewhat disgruntled that I fail to achieve what I aim for .. the idea is there but the results, although reasonable, leave me wanting to achieve better.


I know what you mean, it's more frustrating when it's a 'once-in-a-lifetime' shot like that one.

I can find very little to criticise in that pic though, ok it would be a lot sharper and better detail with a lot more expensive camera, but the composition and exposure is excellent, along with the luck of being in the right place at the right time :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

ray:

perhaps I could have done better thinking about it .. like getting off of my bicycle, get one of the group to hold it, hoping that the traffic lights didn't change in the meantime whilst I bent down to get a closer shot of the puddle .. in hindsight all is possible and we can only learn from our experiences.


----------



## Will Watts

I like the picture, as Werebo said there isn't much to criticize. It could be sharper with better equipment - but so what, it's a good shot.


----------



## WereBo

At the same time though, by the time you got off your bike and found a volunteer, the lights would likely have changed and a car drove through the puddle, forever losing the shot.... :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

very true ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

Yesterday morning, after the nights rain, a cold humid start to the day .. tried hard to get the right focus & angle on these but failed due to the sun being directly in front of my eyes 

The closest to what i was looking for was done in 1 and the crop reflects what I managed to do to get it closer.

*Original 1* 










*Cropped 1*











*Original 2* 










*Cropped 2*












*Original 3* 










*Cropped 3*


----------



## sjb007

Some lovely shots there DF :thumb:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks.. I was trying to catch the glistening sun on the water droplets but there were so many twigs in the way where the camera insisted on focusing, plus the sunlight in my eyes that I was unable to see what I was looking at .. saved a few morsels by finding something of what I had seen in the crops .. sadly though, I think, not enough


----------



## zuluclayman

the third crop works best for me - the droplets are retaining their shape and some clarity. When you don't have manual focusing options those sort of shots are a nightmare - the pooor old camera is totally confused as to what to focus on - why can't they build cameras that "see" what we are seeing? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

zuluclayman said:


> why can't they build cameras that "see" what we are seeing? :grin:


My very thoughts on many occasions ..


----------



## Will Watts

As soon as we create processors as powerful as the human brain and lenses as complex as the human eye we'll be sorted. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

someguy201 said:


> As soon as we create processors as powerful as the human brain and lenses as complex as the human eye we'll be sorted. :grin:


no problem then, should be able to whip something up overnight! :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

an interesting shot my son linked me to - it is shot from an aerial perspective and the black is actually the camel's shadows, you can just make out the actual camels - those camel coloured blobs next to the shadows :grin: - sun must have been low on the horizon

http://i.imgur.com/IEpVX.jpg


----------



## DonaldG

First of all, a Happy New Year to you all.

@ DF: Without trying to sound patronising, I think your photographs have come on leaps & bounds since the Photographer's corner was started. I like the sparkle of the dew drops.

I had a Canon EOS 5 film camera that had an infra-red eye scanner that fired its beam out of the view finder. It calculated what pat of the image the user was looking at and focused on that. I notice that this interactive eye system has not been carried over to the digital ranges... Technology marches on ...

My HTC Desire HD phone camera has a touch screen and will focus on any part of the screen that you touch ... Technology marches on ... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

zuluclayman said:


> an interesting shot my son linked me to - it is shot from an aerial perspective and the black is actually the camel's shadows, you can just make out the actual camels - those camel coloured blobs next to the shadows :grin: - sun must have been low on the horizon
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IEpVX.jpg


A most unusual and remarkable photo!


----------



## Done_Fishin

DonaldG said:


> First of all, a Happy New Year to you all.
> 
> @ DF: Without trying to sound patronising, I think your photographs have come on leaps & bounds since the Photographer's corner was started. I like the sparkle of the dew drops.
> 
> I had a Canon EOS 5 film camera that had an infra-red eye scanner that fired its beam out of the view finder. It calculated what pat of the image the user was looking at and focused on that. I notice that this interactive eye system has not been carried over to the digital ranges... Technology marches on ...
> 
> My HTC Desire HD phone camera has a touch screen and will focus on any part of the screen that you touch ... Technology marches on ... :grin:


My camera also has a touch screen and is extremely useful but only when the sun isn't in your eyes and the screen looks totally dark :laugh: .. I wasn't doing point, shoot, turn around, look, repeat performance :laugh:

and it was the bits between me and the glistening dewdrops that were confusing the camera .. most unfortunate .. Thanks for the compliments and the helpful "critique" .. can't help being disappointed though :smile: know I can do better .. must splash out on a dark hood for my head .. with a hole to look through to see the display


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful pics and crops DF, it's a pity you couldn't get a close macro of some of the droplets, there's some very interesting reflections in some of them :grin:

One of the excellent features on my camera is the ability to switch between the 3" view-panel on the back, or the viewfinder. The on-screen info is identical between the two, and is great when the back-screen is blinded by sunlight etc.

Then again though, it's not a touch-screen so it's 'swings-and-roundabouts' :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

What I like(d) about my Nikon Coolpix 4300 is that it had a viewfinder as well as a display .. the Sony doesn't and at times like these I really miss it ! Might not have the ability to pinpoint the focus area but at least you could see what you were shooting photo's of .. when the shops re-open it seems that a black cloth bag is in order ..

btw .. close macro is what I was aiming for .. and the aim was those beautiful glistening raindrops .. you'll note that one photo shows a long train of small droplets and another "flares" of blown highlights ... 

Thanks all for comments ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

Here are some Moonshots taken 1st january 2012 .. focusing on the moon was a problem since I wanted to get the contrasting colours of the leaves & sky along with the moon. The focus went to the branches and not to the moon .. nor did I manage to get both in focus at the same time.

*Original #1*










*Crop*











*Original #2*










*Crop #2*










*Original #3*










*Crop #3*


----------



## WereBo

A lovely idea and beautiful shots that's only let down by the camera itself :sigh: - You could try leaning over or stooping to get the branches out of frame, then half-pressing the button so the focus locks on the moon, then repositioning yourself to get the branches in-frame then finish pressing the button.

It's a messy workaround but it might do the trick, the only thing is that the branches might well be over or underexposed


----------



## Done_Fishin

The last shot with the best focus on the moon was taken by focusing only on the moon (focus using touch screen!!) I didn't try another shot since it looked at the time as though I had achieved my goal .. one good point though (if I manage it) is that we have a full moon approaching this weekend (Monday!!) so if my luck is in I might be able to get a few shots in on Sunday .. Currently the forecast is favourable with a sunny day (albeit cold) and a cloudless evening .. just hope I get back from my bike ride in time to take a detour (with the camera ready & in hand). Monday there is very little chance I will be away from work in time .. and of course everything depends upon the moons position .. most times it's dark before it gets above the top of the mountain!


----------



## Dori1960

I look forward to seeing more! :dance:


----------



## Done_Fishin

As luck would have it I have to do tech support for one of our customers (Shopping Centre) doing their Annual stocktake & audit .. and the weather no longer looks so favourable .. cloudy as well as cold .. who knows though what I will do on my ride home that day .. Always a silver lining .. :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

I had to ask for special permission to post an off topic subject. I gave myself the OK as long as it has some good photography.

Decide for yourself - Total adrenalin!
:wink:


----------



## yustr

Observations:

That's one ugly car.

That's one heck-of-a driver.

He better be sponsored by Pirelli. :grin:

But if I hear a punk kid imitator coming down my street...:hide:


----------



## Acuta73

HOLY (word I can't post here, in bold, italicized, large font...)!!!!!!

He brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "drive it like you stole it", he even drove the wheels off of it! LMAO!!!

Can't wait to show this to my son, he will soil himself.


----------



## DonaldG

YUSTR: those are adverts for DC Shoes! here is one more - great photography :wink:
For more, hit youtube and search Ken Block


----------



## yustr

Really ugly shoes too... :rofl:


----------



## WereBo

I bet Jeremy Clarkson is as sick as dog after seeing that :grin: - Absolutely superb driving though


----------



## Done_Fishin

Wouldn't want his tyre bills ... :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

another: Ken Block meets James May
one for enthusiasts of cars, bikes, planes, andrenaline and oh yes.. photography too :smile:

make sure you watch til the end - a stunning slo mo sequence covering all of the above

Ken Block airfield rallying - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube


----------



## WereBo

I wouldn't be surprised if he's the next Stig... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks for the Captain Slow link ZCM.



WereBo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he's the next Stig... :grin:


Some say....The Stig has two hearts and his blood is pure whiskey...
Others say... he sleeps on a bed of nails ...

All we know is ... The Stig IS Ken Block...:SHOCKED:


----------



## DonaldG

a couple of B&Ws


----------



## yustr

Donald, nice treatment of what otherwise might be rather ordinary subjects. 

I am curious what the histograms look like as I don't see any (much??) true black or pure white.


----------



## Will Watts

Careful you don't get arrested Donald, sneaking round taking pics of hardware like that. :grin:

Nice shots.



WereBo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he's the next Stig... :grin:


It's all a double bluff. It's probably still Ben Collins.


----------



## DonaldG

yustr said:


> Donald, nice treatment of what otherwise might be rather ordinary subjects.
> 
> I am curious what the histograms look like as I don't see any (much??) true black or pure white.


There are not absolutes in them - It is special post via Nik Silver Efex plugin.

The MIG is a conversion from an HDR version I did a while back.


----------



## DonaldG

Original:









B&W Conversion I tried to get a little 'grain' as if it was taken on a fast film:










...and something a little different:








(Yes, the chopper was inverted!)


----------



## Will Watts

The B&W conversation of the plane is an excellent picture. Definitely one to get printed.


----------



## Dori1960

I agree, the BW is a wall hanger for sure!!!


----------



## WereBo

That 2nd pic of the wheel, it's a heck-of-a-place to put the handbrake, isn't it?









:grin:


I agree about the biplane pics, the graininess adds a nice antique look to it, a Fairey Swordfish, isn't it?

That last helicopter pic launching the flares is just totally spectacular though, do you have that in colour? ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks for the comments all.




WereBo said:


> ... a Fairey Swordfish, isn't it?
> 
> That last helicopter pic launching the flares is just totally spectacular though, do you have that in colour? ray:


Yes, a Swordfish...

The photo of the helicopter with flares is quite bland in colour. In B&W I am able to emphasise the smoke trails.

Here is the colour version:











EDIT: if you look carefully at the B&W version, you may see that the flare tips are in colour. :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I hadn't noticed .. thanks for pointing that out .. and congrats once again on some superb photo's


----------



## WereBo

Aaahhh, I see what you mean about the flares being lost against the white clouds. I'd seen a similar sorta shot but the flares were against a blue sky and looked very spectacular. 

It's very cunningly worked though, leaving the flares coloured, either brilliantly subtle or subtly brilliant :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Aaahhh, I see what you mean about the flares being lost against the white clouds. I'd seen a similar sorta shot but the flares were against a blue sky and looked very spectacular.
> 
> It's very cunningly worked though, leaving the flares coloured, either brilliantly subtle or subtly brilliant :grin:


I wish I had thought of saying that .. superbly expressed Werebo ..


----------



## DonaldG

Blush! Thanks for the comments. Unfortunately that day was 9/10 cloudy most of the time. Aviation photography comes into its best with a nice blue sky and sun reflecting or giving shadow on the aircraft body. The exceptions are when there are nice white puffy clouds that can create an enhancing background canvas on long shots. For instance:

The Red Arrows










Smoke trails










Cross over – timing is critical in getting a perfect crossover. More luck than judgement!










Bomb burst










Flyby with Vulcan taxiing out ready for take-off. This also shows what the cloud base was most of the time


----------



## sandman55

Wow lots of nice pics in my absence :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## WereBo

Oooooohh, Lots of flash-backs to my parents taking me to the 'Biggin Hill Air Displays' during the mid-60's with the Vulcan and Red Arrows, only then they flew the 'Folland Gnat' jets - As one of the team said 'You don't so much climb into it, it's more like putting it on like a coat' :grin:

I love the dramatic sky in the 'Bomb-burst' photo, along with the movement in the cross-over, you caught the moment perfectly







- With a closing speed of 600MPH+ and 8'-10' apart, that's real flying-skill ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

some late afternoon beach walk pics from today


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful pics Zulu, especially that last one with the spray exploding off the rocks









I'm not sure what I'm more jealous of though, living that close to the sea or the constant stream of young ladies in skimpy bikinis :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Very nice indeed. 

Envious of the warm weather too.


----------



## Dori1960

Well done! I love the last one!!!!!!!

Got these Fri morning!!!! Sharp Skinned Hawk!!!



























Bonus shot...Dales 'Kitty'. Don's sister and husband came down during Christmas and stayed with us. Evidently Dale couldn't sleep so went on to the porch and saw what he thought was a cat and petted it. It was a fake Christmas tree branch I had formed into a hide for Poppy. So I did some rearranging and came up with this. :rofl:


----------



## zuluclayman

WereBo said:


> I'm not sure what I'm more jealous of though, living that close to the sea or the constant stream of young ladies in skimpy bikinis :grin:


:laugh: they go hand in hand (sea and bikini clad females) WereBo - and what's that old saying? "familiarity breeds contempt" well I wouldn't go so far as contempt, not even dislike...come to think of it that's a silly saying, though they do sometimes get in the way of a good shot - there were some specific shots I wanted to get yesterday but couldn't because the beach was crowded right up until sundown as it was Sunday and very warm.


----------



## DonaldG

I love that last one Dori. The others are very nice too.


----------



## DonaldG

This guy is an artist... part timelapse...


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - that's one of my "Likes" in Vimeo Donald :smile: 
not only for the sheer dedication of the artist but as a resource for teaching art - I used to get year 10 kids at one school I was at to do this as a self portrait - they photocopied their face (eyes shut with a black cloth over to minimise outside light) then had to reproduce the the tonal image using stippling with fine line felt tip markers - kept 'em busy for days :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

What a brilliant idea with the kids.

I used to do a similar(ish) thing when I worked in a wet darkroom a couple of hundred years ago!

Project a nice bridal portrait negative in the enlarger - place a 10 x 8 inch sheet of plain paper and shade the image with an HB pencil with the idea of creating what looks like a dark grey sheet. Switch the enlarger off & hey presto a passable pencil sketch in positive :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

Dori - may I suggest that you look at the birds again. May be tighter cropping with the rule of thirds.


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple more from yesterday's walk along the beach - the first is of rocks that some young people had gathered from a rock pool and just piled in the gap in the rock formation - went past it today and the rocks were gone and the rock formation is half buried in sand - the ocean works quickly :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Too many pics to comment on them all but.....

@ Dori - The hawk is beautiful, but I love that last shot of Poppy's shelter - Pure creative imagination ray:

@ Zulu - Both are beautiful pics, but I do like that stone-waterfall effect in #1, the detail is excellent too, pin-sharp detail and perfect contrast


----------



## sandman55

@zulu some great shots of the lovely beaches you have at Newcastle

@ Dori Nice to see wildlife shots and I bet dale liked your improvement of the cat :grin:

@ Donald that guy is not only a good artist but has a lot of patience


----------



## DonaldG

That is for real Sandy


----------



## Dori1960

DonaldG said:


> Dori - may I suggest that you look at the birds again. May be tighter cropping with the rule of thirds.


Good point!



WereBo said:


> Too many pics to comment on them all but.....
> 
> @ Dori - The hawk is beautiful, but I love that last shot of Poppy's shelter - Pure creative imagination ray:
> 
> @ Zulu - Both are beautiful pics, but I do like that stone-waterfall effect in #1, the detail is excellent too, pin-sharp detail and perfect contrast


Thanks so much, I had fun with the cat!



sandman55 said:


> @zulu some great shots of the lovely beaches you have at Newcastle
> 
> @ Dori Nice to see wildlife shots and I bet dale liked your improvement of the cat :grin:
> 
> @ Donald that guy is not only a good artist but has a lot of patience


Thanks!!


----------



## DonaldG

Up, up and away....

version 2:


----------



## WereBo

Oh that 1st one is just beautiful!!! ray:

The 2nd very nearly works, it just needs a slight colour increase on the bits of the rider outside the frame i.e. hands and face, to make it exhibition-worthy ray: ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Thank you, kind sir


----------



## DonaldG

This one is for WB...


----------



## Done_Fishin

ray:ray:ray:ray: MASTER!!! just beautiful


----------



## Will Watts

That's fantastic. The effect works great for that shot.


----------



## WereBo

I might well have met that bird, where was it taken? :grin:

Stunning! Just absolutely totally stunning! That works even better than the horse-jumping pic, and that was beautiful enough ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks folks.

WB: I took the photo at the Bath & West show at Shepton Mallet in the summer last year. I did post a couple of the rapports then but did not post the original of this one.

One of the mysteries of OOB (Out Of Bounds) creations is that you don't really get the full impact until it is complete with the background. I was particularly pleased with this one - it did work. The background colours on this and the horse were picked from within the photo itself & I think this helps to make the background blend in too.

Anyone with software that supports layers and masks such as Photoshop etc I have done a 'How to' tutorial in a TSF Article here.


----------



## zuluclayman

I finally had to get a new phone (poor old 4-5yr old nokia almost dead) and decided to get a smartphone (damn thing is way smarter than me :sigh mostly for the camera/video capabilities - it is an HTC Incredible S (what names they give them :laugh: ) and is costing me 83cents per month more than I was paying for my old nokia plan. The camera is 8MP and has a number of controls - white balance, ISO, exposure, contrast, saturation, and sharpness - haven't played with them all yet.
This is the first shot I took on fully auto/default settings - not too shabby, horizon is even straight :grin:
no editing, tweaking in PS - just straight out of the camera and resized in Irfanview:


----------



## WereBo

That looks good for a 1st ever shot from a new camera Zulu, all is nice and crisp with no obvious aberrations, even the three tankers/freighters just over the horizon are visible :grin:


----------



## Acuta73

Donald- your bird popout just made my new wallpaper. Very cool!

Zulu- That's a phone picture?!?! Tell me again why I shelled out big bucks for a DSLR? (kidding, but not as much as you may think...)


----------



## sandman55

Wow Donald that popout pic is great and the detail is so clear.

zulu that is great for a phone camera and once again you have great beaches over your way.


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks Sandy

Like Zulu, I have an HTC phone with an 8Mpx camera. Mine is the HTC Desire HD.

The following pics have no post processing other than reducing the full image from 3264 pix wide/high down to 800 pix high or 1024 pix wide.




























































I still prefer to use my Canons 20D & 5DMkII DSLR cameras! :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - funny about that Donald :grin: 

yup, even though my Olympus DSLR is only 8MP I prefer it but love the in-the-pocketability of the phone


----------



## DonaldG

Yeah - I guess I can't make a phone call, play games, check facebook, have sat-nav, send texts with either of the Canon DSLRs :sad:


----------



## Will Watts

DonaldG said:


> Yeah - I guess I can't make a phone call, play games, check facebook, have sat-nav, send texts with either of the Canon DSLRs :sad:


Give it a few years.... :whistling:


----------



## zuluclayman

this one is for DF - not spectacular videography but the subject matter may interest you

Here We Ride - A Brief Into to Bikes in Copenhagen on Vimeo


----------



## zuluclayman

and a nice one for sandy in SA where this was shot: a fleeting glimpse of Aurora Australis captured during a timelapse

Aurora Australis at Flinders on Vimeo


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice stuff ZCM .. and whilst I am an avid biker I love that Aurora Australis more than the Copenhagen video .. .. probably because, to me, it's nothing new .. having lived in Holland (near Amsterdam) for 3~4 years, bikes everywhere is quite commonplace .. here in Athens though only evenings and Sundays for rides out & about with friends . although definitely on the increase!


----------



## sandman55

Very nice zulu :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin

not a really good picture I think but the best I could do .. 

the sun trapped yesterday morning 1/2/2012 between the mountain range and a really cold cloud that is trying hard to drop small flakes of snow .. taken at -2 EV and then tweaked for colouring


----------



## WereBo

A well-caught photo under very tricky conditions, straight into the sun









I think the colour is slightly over-tweaked though, with the reddish saturation on the cloud and skyline, around the sun, but it does give a lovely colour to the street itself :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Interesting DF and yes the sun reflecting off the street adds to it, you caught it well to get the sun between the mountain and the cloud.


----------



## DonaldG

A cracking sunset DF - the -2ev was the secret. I think I have to go against the grain and say the the colour is exactly what I would have gone for..to bring out the 'warmth' of the evening sun (even it it is well below zero!)

EDIT: OK so it was a sunrise - it makes no difference except you face east instead west!


----------



## jerry486

One of my favourite subjects (and hobbies), OK here's one I took while on a mountain bike trip:


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Jerry - Welcome to the Photographer's Corner. :wave:

Wow, does that ever have a very strong vanashing point.

Who needs a 'mountain' bike in that countryside :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice Jerry, it is interesting the way the rows are darker on the right and get lighter as they go to the left and the black border sets it off.


----------



## jerry486

good point Sandmanm the sun was not perfectly above the ground hence the difference in shadowing, might try another shot in march with the sun at 90 deg.

Here's yet another shot for the forum, using a FILM Nikon FM1977 this time:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Hi Jerry & Welcome :wave:

Nice to see another "Biker" on the forum .. 

Like your photos ..


----------



## WereBo

Hi Jerry and welcome aboard









I really like #1, the textures on the ground and clouds are superb, as well as the shadows and depth (did anyone notice the slight wiggle in the lines, I suspect the farmer had to swerve to avoid a mouse.... :grin




DonaldG said:


> .................
> 
> Who needs a 'mountain' bike in that countryside :grin:


A mountain-bike would be a necessity, cycling over that field.... :laugh:


#2 is also excellent, it sorta reminds me of the Yorkshire Moors in Winter :wink:


----------



## DonaldG

jerry486 said:


> good point Sandmanm the sun was not perfectly above the ground hence the difference in shadowing, might try another shot in march with the sun at 90 deg.
> 
> Here's yet another shot for the forum, using a FILM Nikon FM1977 this time:


This one shouts the *Rule of Thirds*. Great composition.


----------



## zuluclayman

I love the simplicity of both shots jerry - as Donald says nice composition in #2, leading line of the footprints works well too
In #1 I kinda like the fact that the furrows are darker on one side than the other - makes them look more compact that side then widening as it gets to the other side - may have been unintentional but works for me :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman

a few from a good golden hour session at Merewether Ocean Baths - 2 looking out to sea from the back of the baths, the baths and looking south (the latter as it was shot except for slight lightening - no colour tweaking)


----------



## WereBo

A lovely set of pics Zulu, particularly the tranquillity in #3 with the 3/4 moon and the glass-smooth water. The bottom of the pic could do with a slight trim, to remove what could be the moon's reflection though.

I also really like the spray-burst in #2


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks WereBo - yes , you're right that reflection was meant to be either further in (this is a crop of the original) or not in at all.

Here's some video taken at the same time:

ocean baths nocturne on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmmmmm.... Lovely footage there Zulu, with a wonderful sound-scape soundtrack that fits perfectly ray:


----------



## WereBo

Mrs WereBo and I went for a trudge through the snow for our usual roast Sunday Dinner at our local pub today. After an excellent roast-lamb dinner, I went for a ciggie outside and decided to grab the chance to play with my new phone-camera (Samsung E2550 with 1.3Mpxl cam):


----------



## sandman55

All interesting guys not only good photography but to see different views of different places around the world.


----------



## Dori1960

You folks have been busy!! Great shots!!


----------



## Deleted 102015

*Re: THE DARKROOM - (Our Chat Room)*



Mack said:


> Nice images WereBo.
> 
> I spend most of my time with my feet in water along the coastline and estuaries near where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like photowalks with my family and meeting up with other photowalkers in Dublin. Thats my wife and children below. This was just as we were starting out on the grounds of a local castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However my main interest is portraiture. But I rarley get the chance. It's easier to just go down to the beach.
> This is my eldest Son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Missus



Love the first two, the first one is really my favourite fantastic photo. I've never even thought of getting in the water or near it and taking photos. Have you any tips?


----------



## WereBo

Hi LooRoll and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

Apart from the obvious things like keeping your kit dry (spare batteries, spare mem-cards, lenses etc.), a handy tip would be to invest in either a pair of wellie-boots or a pair of shorts, depending on the weather :grin:

As for the photography, it depends on what type of pic you're after. If you want smooth-looking 'smokey' water, use a slow shutter-speed (if adjustable) to blur the water-movement slightly, otherwise a fast shutter will capture every single drop or ripple.

It mainly depends on what camera you're using.


----------



## Done_Fishin

a few shots from last Saturday at O.A.K.A. (OLYMPIC ATHLETIC CENTRE ATHENS) 

*1.)*










*2.)*









*
3.)*









*
4.)*









*
5.)*


----------



## yustr

#3 and #5 are wonderful.

#3 - Too bad there were people present - couldn't you have reserved the place for your sole use? :grin:

Isn't it time you got a tripod? #5 would have been even better with a long exposure so that there was detail in the dark areas. Next time you're out for a ride swing by my place and I'll loan you one. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

funnily enough .. I wasn't riding .. I was skating .. at least until a 4 year old on a bike with stabilisers took my feet out from under me :sad: I now have to spend the next 3 weeks with plaster on my left arm after I found myself sitting on the ground with a painful wrist .. which turned out to be nicely fractured later that same evening .. still got several more shots in of the area though before leaving and rode 10km home on my bike one-handed .. very carefully since I only had use of the front brake and the way home has a few "inclines" both up & down:laugh: 

as for the tripod .. I have one but never with me when I need it :banghead:


----------



## Done_Fishin

forgot to mention that I don't get any long time exposures except if I set to firework mode .. although I have been experimenting with different iso's but seems that time must be fixed whilst the aperture is adjusted :sad:


----------



## Deleted 102015

WereBo said:


> Hi LooRoll and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:
> 
> Apart from the obvious things like keeping your kit dry (spare batteries, spare mem-cards, lenses etc.), a handy tip would be to invest in either a pair of wellie-boots or a pair of shorts, depending on the weather :grin:
> 
> As for the photography, it depends on what type of pic you're after. If you want smooth-looking 'smokey' water, use a slow shutter-speed (if adjustable) to blur the water-movement slightly, otherwise a fast shutter will capture every single drop or ripple.
> 
> It mainly depends on what camera you're using.


Hi,

Thanks for the welcome and the tips 
I just started a few months back with a DSLR having plenty of fun figuring out how it all works :grin:

Here's some of what I've got so far.


Some Does and Bucks at Ripon in Yorkshire









A little ledge with a rather blurry waterfall Malham. 









The rather rustic gates that lead to Malham Cove where they shot some HP oooooh the joy!!!









The junction outside our new flat in Leeds.









Sun rise from the tenth floor 









Shot with Nikon D3100.

Any pointers welcome 

Thanks for looking


----------



## sandman55

Very good DF I particularly like the last one The blue colour the reflection on the water showing the clouds and the blur of the lights.


----------



## sandman55

Hello I have missed a page nice ones LooRoll you have caught the sun nicely between the cloud and the land as DF did on a previous one its a pity the reflection on the right. The colours of the intersection at night are great and I like the look of the drystone wall, I can almost fee the cold as the deer are huddled together.


----------



## zuluclayman

some nice shots by all:

I like 3 & 5 the best DF though the sky is pretty spectacular in others too - hope the injury doesn't curtail either your riding or photography activities too much in the coming weeks.

LooRoll - I like the night shot of the intersection though feel like nudging it a bit to the right all the time to get the whole of the left lanes in shot


----------



## Deleted 102015

zuluclayman said:


> some nice shots by all:
> LooRoll - I like the night shot of the intersection though feel like nudging it a bit to the right all the time to get the whole of the left lanes in shot


haha,Thanks, but definitely it was such a perfect evening for that photo as it had just rained then cleared up to give the road a nice reflective quality. It was taken hanging out of the apartment window and the building is some what curved, there's a hook though for a window cleaners safety harness in the hall... Maybe I'll rig it up some time and try to lean out further. (Extreme Photography)!! :dance:


I took plenty of the sunrise to try and get it with out the lens flare, uploaded the wrong one : / 

Think this one is a little askew though


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful pics both ray:

@ DF - Sorry to read about the injury, it's ridiculous what photographers have to put up with, in the name of art







- I love the drama of the cloudscapes, along with the 'architextures' (new word of the day :grin of the Olympic Centre and that archway, especially that last pic with the moon shining through










@ LooRoll - As above, I love the colours and 'richness' of the junction-pic, but what really grabs my soul is the old rustic gate at Malham, mainly cos I know it well, having been born (whelped) in Settle :grin: It's a simple photo but there's something about dry-stone walling that takes me back home, every time :laugh:

Your last sunset-pic is beautiful but, as you say, slightly skewed though. Cropping some of the top and the right-hand side should balance it out nicely, approx where the gap in the cloud closes - That would then 'move' the sun to the right slightly, just enough to make the pic follow the 'Rule of-Thirds' :wink:


----------



## sandman55

That's bad luck about the broken wrist DF, I missed the text of your post I was concentrating on the pics I missed when I commented on the previous page and suddenly realising there was another page of picks. I'm sure you will be able to play the sympathy card at home and get out of helping with the dishes :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: .. first card played Sandy ... I have difficulty opening the tap :smile:

this is a panorama made 15 months ago (november 2010) when I had just started cycling again .. cycling and photography go very well together 
made with a series of shots from my Nikon coolpix 4300 and (most likely) using a tripod. I remember carrying it in my backpck & using it!


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmmmm.... Now that is nice, good detail in the foreground and background and well exposed across the range of pics ray:


----------



## WereBo

Moon-scape pic?











Nope, just plain ol' Thames mud..... :laugh:











Taken from Greenwich yesterday (Cutty Sark photos), this shot of 'The Shard' with the GPO-Tower next to it was at max zoom (18x optical+3x digital) with the camera resting on some wooden railings.


----------



## sandman55

Interesting panorama DF shots of the lights on still water come out great, I had to take my daughter to hospital one evening after she had a fall (she is OK) and the lights on the water were great but I didn't have my camera nor the time.

WereBo I particularly like the mud shots and the first one could be mistaken as a moon scape taken from a great height. That tower must be very high.


----------



## WereBo

When it's finished, 'The Shard' will be 310m high (1,017 ft), making it the tallest building in the EEC (for the time being :grin. It's just short of 5 miles away, as the crow flies.


----------



## sandman55

As you say for the time being, because when a record is set it becomes a challenge to someone somewhere. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

reaching for the sky seems to be an obsession with architects/builders at the moment - they won't be happy until they've built one that you can see the stars in daytime 

this is a still I took the other night - it's for a mini doco/artist's profile that I have been editing last couple of days - should be finished tomorrow


----------



## DonaldG

That *is* nice - love the 'stars'


----------



## WereBo

Very nice pic Zulu, the passing vehicle lights, though obvious, blend in nicely without spoiling the shot - And, as Donald says, the stars-effect is excellent :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Good one zulu and I agree the stars are great


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks all - the star effect just happens with that lens in particular with longer exposures (13secs in this case)

a couple of shots of the backs of some terrace houses in inner Newcastle suburb Cook's Hill -post processing in Photoshop & Magic Bullet Photo Looks


----------



## WereBo

It's handy that a picture says a thousand words cos it would take that many to describe that 'Magic Bullet' effect :grin:

It certainly livens up the pics nicely, almost an airbrush painting


----------



## yustr

Very interesting effect; blurred but not at the same time. Almost like me on a Saturday night.

Did the Magic Bullet shade the sky too? If so is there a way to turn off that feature? I'm particularly sensitive to that as I once has a photo critiqued by Ansel Adams and that was his comment: The sky was two different shades. In my case it was the result of placement of the sun and shadows that I should have corrected in the darkroom.


----------



## zuluclayman

in Looks you can either use presets or completely build a look from scratch - it applies effects (and they are sorted this way in the tabs) in order as from a theoretical workflow - Subject, Matte, Lens, Camera & Post. see screenshot below
The sky has been altered by a couple of things in those images - has a filter colouring it and has a vignette added, some diffusion gives the blur & bleed, saturation, levels and a fall off effect have also been tampered with. It applies complex effects easily - I've tried building similar looks just using Photoshop filters and adjustments but not as successful and takes ages - it really is a "magic bullet" It was designed for video initially - gives films those atmospheric looks (many of the presets are named for the film they were used in) but can be used to colour correct video (and photographs)


----------



## zuluclayman

oh ... and wow, you had Ansel Adams crit one of your images - was that at one of his workshops?


----------



## yustr

zuluclayman said:


> oh ... and wow, you had Ansel Adams crit one of your images - was that at one of his workshops?


My high school photography teacher knew him. He took a couple of students up to see him - alas I was not one of them - and a number prints from the rest of us. His comments were noted by the teacher's wife.


----------



## yustr

Went out last night hoping that the sky would turn dramatic...nope.

I did get these two:

Calm Before the Storm












Blue Door


----------



## WereBo

The water texture is excellent, along with the patterns and reflections of the posts sticking up. I like the menacing storm-cloud too, with the hint of the sun to the left of the light-house - A beautiful pic yustr ray:

I like the contrasts of colour and texture on the 'Blue Door', along with the rough stone for the doorstep - Nice


----------



## Mack

Have plenty of those grey skys on my hard drive. Get up nice and early and you get nothing.

It's snowing here at the moment but 2 days ago it was like this:-


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful scenery there Mack, I like the way you've used the stones as the focal-point, and you've caught the subtle cloud-shading excellently; really lovely pics ray:

I don't suppose you have a hosepipe-ban there, do you :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

beautifully clean and crisp images Mack - as WereBo says too, nice use of rocks for foreground interest - water looks clean but cold


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple of birds at the beach ... no, not the bikini-clad variety, too late in the season for them, they've migrated to coffee shops and other warmer spots


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful crisp detail, excellent Depth-of-Field, birds posing well, what more could you want? Superb pics Zulu :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

same place, same bird, different day:


----------



## Mack

Lovely images. Those Herons can be hard to get a good shot of as they can be a bit shy. Have a few living close by and I have been very unlucky trying to get a good shot.


----------



## WereBo

The only time I got a good Heron-shot was when I 1st got my camera, early last year. Partway along the left-hand edge of the water where the reeds are in shadow, there's a 'blob' on the water....










Max zooming (18x Optical) in got these....


----------



## zuluclayman

@ Mack this one is very good about people - these shots were taken from a very well used footpath at a city beach, lots of joggers, cyclists, walkers, skateboarders (it did move when some rowdy teen skaters went past yelling at it) I have walked up to get closer at times (3-4mtrs) and it just watches you carefully and generally moves back away from the fence a bit.

@ WereBo - we have a heron of the same kind as a resident at a local wildlife sanctuary:


----------



## WereBo

That heron looks as if he's been in icy water too long, his legs and feet have turned blue with cold :grin:

Excellent pic though Zulu


----------



## Allen Barra

Lots of nice pictures. They are very well Zuluclayman! I love the last one with the birds. The others are very nice too.


----------



## WereBo

Hi Allen Barra and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:


----------



## sandman55

I haven't been here for a while but there are some great pics and zulu be sure to post some of those other kinds of birds when the weather warms up


----------



## WereBo

You mean when they've shed their winter-plumage? :grin:


----------



## Mack

Estuary near my work last week. Caught this shy fella. Its a common Redshank.


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> You mean when they've shed their winter-plumage? :grin:


:whistling: Obviously the best time Werebo :laugh:

here's a picture that went wrong .. no birds though, at least in focus .. wanted to grab the poppy but no viewfinder, too much sun and just couldn't get close enough to the display to see what I was taking a pot shot of .. there are some cyclists in the deep unfocused area which I had hoped would show .. but that failed too! Somewhere just to add insult to injury I must have accidentally put a finger on the lens glass resulting in that extra curve "smudge"


----------



## yustr

Yes I love the spring. Just sitting on a bench watching the scenery....walk by. :grin:

D_F you've just made a poster for not using auto focus. Of course, for some that's the only option. :hide:


----------



## WereBo

@ DF - With that list of what went wrong, to get all that in 1 pic makes it excellent for demonstration purposes - Well done indeed :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: funny thing is that I quite like what turned out in a strange sort of way .. the fine hairs on the green leaves, the reds and yellows out of focus, the bikers barely definable by the poppy ... the mess of unfocussed colours and shadows .....


----------



## zuluclayman

funnily enough DF, sometimes when things go "wrong" you still get a nice surprise - I quite like the image in some ways and think that some of the things wrong with it actually work in its favour - the blurred out bike riders, if in focus, would have detracted from it by overcrowding and taking focus away from the flower - probably would have been nicer with the flower in best focus and the hairy stems (which I like btw) slightly out of focus but it still gives prominence to the flower because of its colour.
The smear - well the image could do without it - you're not the first one to touch the lens or get a finger in front - my newish smart phone has the lens in a kinda annoying place: just where I normally would grip the phone and as a result I have a few images with a soft focus pinkish orange thing in one corner :laugh:

Edit: while typing this you have posted with some of the same sentiments :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Yep what Zulu said, it still 'works' even if for the wrong reasons - It makes folks think about what they're supposed to be looking at. Just chalk it up to 'The Joys of Autofocus' :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

I've just come back from visiting my new grandson 2000 km away and a lot of photos taken inside with auto focus (actually all settings) turned out blurry, more than I would have thought and I thought it must have been due to lower light though there was enough light in the end results :4-dontkno With my camera a Fuji FinePix S3500 in a room that has slightly lower light a shaky hand symbol comes up and if I move to more light it goes away and if I use the flash I think it would make the shot to bright and also frighten the baby. :frown: I just guess in that situation I need to rest against something.


----------



## zuluclayman

@ Sandy - The shaky hand is telling you that the shutter speed has been dropped below (usually) 1/60sec meaning that there will be enough time for camera movement while the shutter is open and therefore blurring your shot. It may also mean it has automatically turned on the image stabilisation feature for that shot

If you have an Image Stabilisation option in your menu turn and it is set to "off" turn it on for those shots - or all shots really as many point and shoots move just from the pressure of pushing down on the shutter button.

Sometimes if you can set the camera up on a chair/table/flat surface and use the self timer feature you can get the shot without blurring as you are not pushing/holding the camera at the time the shutter opens.

Which direction is the 2000km?


----------



## sandman55

Thanks for that zulu, now I understand from what you say what my problem is. I looked in settings and Image Disp. was set to on so I guess that might mean what you are talking about. The 2000km or 1934km via Wagga is Penrith Sydney it's a long drive.


----------



## zuluclayman

Image Disp is the sub menu for the settings for how the image displays after you take it - Continuous (stays on screen), 3 sec, 1.5 sec, Zoom Continuous(zoomed in so you can check details), Off

Maybe your camera uses automatic stabilisation at all times OR the camera applies it when needed - doesn't seem to have an option in the menu to turn it off or on according to the manual 

Using the self timer in low light works well - the reason the shutter speed has been slowed automatically is to increase the time light is hitting the sensor - the camera will also automatically boost the ISO (sensitivity to light of the sensor) and open the aperture as wide as it will go - cameras love light, often what we think of as OK light isn't good for cameras at all 

ah - Penrith, the Panther's home turf :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Folks - We have at last emerged from the wilds of southern Western Australia. The farm house area was somewhat Internet challenged!

@Done_Fishin' - I went fishing.. You should have seen the one that got away...

@ Sandy: I thought of you.. We went to Elephant Rocks, Greens Pool, Mad-Fish Bay etc. I'll post some pics later... when I get time... 

We are still in Oz (Sydney) blending in with the locals :wink:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks zulu I will have to be more aware of light in future and also keep it steady. I notice in the manual (thanks for that) that is says to dig your elbows in to steady yourself (or something like that).

Donald we just came back from Sydney :grin: Were you in that west in the warmer weather? I would have liked to swim at Elephant Rocks but it was too cold, maybe another time.


----------



## yustr

I saw THIS in an ad and immediately thought of D_F.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Very Interesting yustr .. nice find & thanks for posting

:thumb:


----------



## zuluclayman

this weekend's "supermoon" - the closest it has been to earth in 16 or 18 years (depending on which paper you read lol)
I really need better lenses for both camera and eyes - neither very sharp :smile:


----------



## yustr

Looks pretty clear to me Zulu. The moon is tough (especially when full) as it's very bright but surrounded by almost pure dark. That tends to fool the auto exposure settings of most cameras. It was very cloudy last night but if it's clear tonight I'll try but as usual - I'll be a day late and a dollar short. :sad:


----------



## sandman55

Interesting zulu I notice near the top on the right hand side a crater and it looks like lines radiating out from it.


----------



## WereBo

Excellent pics Zulu, you've got superb detail showing ray:

@ Sandy - I think that crater is named 'Tycho', after Tycho Brahe the ancient astronomer.

I read about the 'Super-moon' yesterday, but it's been thick clouds here, I've hardly seen the day sky, let along the night sky :sigh:


----------



## zuluclayman

@ yustr - shot about 10 pics, all on full manual exposure combos of aperture, shutter speed and ISO - freezing my backside off :smile:

@ Sandy & WereBo - yep - tends to make it look a bit like a mouldy old orange with the crater being the "navel" of the orange :laugh:

tonight it has a huge halo but the halo is too faint and wide to get a good pic of unfortunately


----------



## Done_Fishin

far better than what I managed to grab .. unfortunately my camera won't give me a reasonable photo of the moon unless there is a blue background .. and not dark blue .. additionally I live the wrong side of a mountain range so by the time the moon has risen sufficiently to rise above it .. it's frequently got a dark background. I though I might have had some luck on Friday night when I got a premature version of the new moon with a darkish blue sky as I was cycling home. However I was dismayed to get on the computer and see the usual hazy globes from an overexposed moon. Last Night I even tried again but with spot focus on the moons surface but with no joy .. it was a beautiful sight and only learnt today about why it seemed so large last night .. thought it was just the optical illusion one gets when it is close to the horizon .. or mountain top in our case :smile: 
I'll have another try tonight .. must remember to search for details about orbit etc .. it was about 8:21 Friday night when I realised that the moon was above the horizon 










and yet I failed to see it at all last night until about 9pm and then again it was not long after breaching the mountain top .. 











I need to figure out when I might be wasting my time and when I might need to be the other side of the mountain .. if not at a convenient point on top of it ..

I tried to fool the camera by providing other light sources but haven't found the idea place or light source as yet ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

It seems, if I understand the theory correctly, that I will always be wasting my time trying to capture the photo of a full moon in the evenings 

from what I have just read the moon takes 29.3 days to complete one orbit of the earth ..

Found this explanation on wikipaedia 

Lunar phase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










so it would seem that I will have to wait for all those 0.3 days to accumulate until the moon has advanced sufficiently enough to be over the mountains early in the evening .. and also hope that the ecliptic orbit the moon has doesn't affect the height sufficiently above the horizon to put it below the top of the mountain .. I am sure that there will be ways to calculate height & position so as to know when I will be able to grab my shot .. otherwise I need to cycle up the mountain to a point where I will be able to see the other side and take the appropriate shot .. might be easier just to go around :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Sorry for the continual additions .. 

this is another "trick" that I tried and also failed .. taken a few days ago .. the moon through leaves and using the flash to highlight the local environment :smile:


----------



## WereBo

The only snag is that the moon is only full for 1 night and the next super-moon is next year :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

the good news is that we almost have a full moon every 29.3 days which lasts 3 days .. plenty of time to practice .. I have every full moon marked up on an excel worksheet that I use to log my daily work .. and it covers til the end of this year .. unfortunately though for you guys where there is usually cloud cover .. unlike Greece .. you have to wait for the weather to be on your side too!

Tonight by the way .. there is a beautiful full moon which is just above the mountain range .. didn't get over the top until about 10 pm ... I'll have to do some maths to figure out just how many full moons it will take to come around and hover about 5pm .. must be in about 2 years time I reckon .. :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

> the good news is that we almost have a full moon every 29.3 days which lasts 3 days .. plenty of time to practice


:laugh: but so much waiting time in between

the settings I used for those were:

pic one: [email protected]/200th sec with ISO set to 200

pic two: [email protected]/200th sec with ISO set to 200

both were shot using my standard quality 70-300mm lens at its full stretch (300mm) which helps explain some of the softness as most standard quality long lenses are not at their best when at their extremes.

both were shot in RAW+JPEG and edited in Camera Raw (Photoshop plug-in)


----------



## zuluclayman

shhh, man at work, don't disturb him :smile:

taking pics of a friend's ceramic work for the invitation to our upcoming (August) exhibition - her work is influenced by rockpools, seasides, water, waves - my photos will be seascapes, beachscapes of my local beach area.

Luckily we are experiencing a few warm days for autumn 28C for two days running


----------



## WereBo

I like that 1st pic as a 'Work-shot', the texture and cloud colours in the reflections are wonderful, along with the water's ripples and transparency to the pebbles below.

#2 is a wall-hanger!!! The subtle clouds are beautifully exposed, along with their reflections. The 'object' adds a wonderful touch of surrealism whilst the 2 fishermen, either side of mid-range, draws the eye directly to the obligatory freighter on the horizon - First Class ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

bumped into a nice Butterfly recently ... just wouldn't stay still and kept fluttering away with me in hot pursuit on my bike :laugh: this is about the best shot I got of it .. when I managed to get close enough


----------



## zuluclayman

nice butterfly indeed DF - also very nice image, the viewpoint gives us the feel of what it would be like to be that size and down amongst the flowers - love it! :smile:


----------



## WereBo

A beautiful photo of a 'Swallowtail' butterfly in it's natural environment DF, the detail is excellent with pin-sharp clarity


----------



## sandman55

Nice shot of the pools zulu and there is no getting away from the tankers on the horizon they are part of Newcastle. Did you take the shot yourself on a timer or did you have help?

Great colours and clarity DF.


----------



## zuluclayman

The shots were taken by the lady (and edited by me) whose ceramic work I was taking pics of - we have an exhibition coming up in August, her works will be sculptural ceramics (like the one in shot #2) on plinths and I will have photographs on the walls. I was shooting some pics of her works for the invitations for the show and she took a couple of me taking her work :smile:

first is one of the pics of her work, second is Sue with her work and bag of clay (very useful for propping things etc cos it can be moulded to fit any shape needed)


----------



## WereBo

No offence to the sculptress, but when I see that sculpture, why do I think of kebabs? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

too many late night hungers?

just needs to be turning slowly :smile:

I'll pass it on - she'll get a laugh out of that :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Yes but be sure to compliment her because it is an interesting sculpture.

EDIT: In the eastern states they call them Kebabs as well but in South Australia we call them a Yiros.


----------



## Done_Fishin

kebabs are from the middle east and normally are something like a beefburger made sausage shaped then cooked on a skewer. The minced meat is marinated with herbs ad stuff to give flavour.

Yiro's or Giro's are made from meat that is sliced into thin strips and then slowly built into a massive mound of meat (mixed with herbs and a lot of other stuff) on a long skewer, which is mounted vertically in front of a hot surface. 
Giro in greek means round .. or if you think of Giroscope .. something that is spinning around .. Yiro's or Giro's slowly rotate in front of the fire .. which is where I think they got their name ..


----------



## WereBo

Here in the UK, the 'full' name for giro is 'Donor kebab' (lamb or chicken) usually shortened to just kebab.

It's too late to pop round my local shop to get a photo of one, so please pretend I've posted one here.....

:grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

some interesting patterns in sandstone pavers - part of a new lookout at one of the local beaches - they look like simplified drawn landscapes, mountains and low hills, to me.
You can just see an edge of one of them in the bottom right corner of the wide shot of the lookout


----------



## WereBo

It's very reminiscent of Japanese/Chinese art, where they try to capture an image using very simple pen-strokes. I bet it looks very striking, when wet.

You've caught the textures and colours beautifully Zulu, very nicely done abstracts ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Here in the UK, the 'full' name for giro is 'Donor kebab' (lamb or chicken) usually shortened to just kebab.
> 
> It's too late to pop round my local shop to get a photo of one, so please pretend I've posted one here.....
> 
> :grin:


We don't have donor here but I daily eat souvlaki ... :laugh: &/or kebab .. the equivalent to fish & chips over here


----------



## sandman55

You guys are making me hungry :grin:

Nice textures zulu


----------



## zuluclayman

some phone pics from the lookout the sandstone pavers (above) are at - we have been having a run of beautiful clear skies, warmish temps for autumn and the ocean looking at its groomed best with offshore winds and pods of dolphins playing with the waves - all about to change today 




























these from further down the beach


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful scenic shots there Zulu, it's hard to pick a favourite but I think #3 is excellent for the rock/stone patterns and the sand textures.

It took some finding, but I think I can see a freighter in #5, centre horizon and merging with the cloud-bank :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Oh.. Such memories of a splendid visit! :wink:

The images from your phone are outstanding. Saves lugging a big lump of glass around :whistling:


----------



## sandman55

Beautiful scenery zulu you have great beaches there.


----------



## zuluclayman

yep - we are very lucky to have such beautiful beaches here - every time I walk along the beach path I think that - and they are beautiful whether the sun is shining and the water smooth or in times of storms - just about to get another East Coast Low which should pump up the waves and make it windy, wet, cold and miserable :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

I am still recovering from 7 weeks away in Asia and Australia. I have several thousand photos to go through and that is a job & a half! However, while in Sydney, Diana & I took a train ride north ...










To ...









There, we saw a familiar beach, one that has graced the pages of the Photographer’s Corner before:










It was an absolute delight for Diana & I to meet the one and only Zuluclayman... :thumb:



















Who took us round to many of his favourite places:










Thank you for the wonderful hospitality, ZCM:smile:


----------



## sandman55

Good shots Donald and nice to see the faces again. I like the perspective view of the station.


----------



## WereBo

@ Donald - Good luck with sorting that lot out :laugh: - I must admit, looking at #1 is how clean the station is compared to what's here, dead chewing-gum, bird-splats, unmentionable stains and gunk; even the train is clean :grin: I love the perspective too, with the receding metalwork and the scalloped sunlight on the paving










@ Zulu - Hi Zulu, it's nice to put a face to the name :wave:


@ Donald - I love the pastels and layers in the clouds, in #5, Is Diana a photographer too (assuming it was her who took the shot :wink?

I see you managed to get the obligatory ships on the horizon in #6


----------



## Done_Fishin

Everybody said it already ... except .. looking forward to seeing the rest of the photos you took .. as well as a few more with ZCM!! :smile: :wave:


----------



## zuluclayman

ah - I much prefer being behind the lens than in front, but it was good to meet up with Donald and Diana and be able to take them around a small part of my stomping grounds here in Oz - it's not often that you get to physically meet up with fellow posters (and their partners) from far off lands. :smile:

It will be a truly daunting task sifting through seven weeks of images Donald 
best of luck with that - should keep you out of trouble for a while.

@ WereBo - yep, it's hard not to get a ship or two in pics with the horizon - there can be anything from 10-30 ships waiting to load coal at any one time.


----------



## DonaldG

The couple of days we spent in Newcastle were one of the prime highlights of the holiday. It was absolutely brilliant meeting a fellow shooter, colleague and friend.

ZCM was kind enough to introduce me to one of his little pets that he keeps under a pot in his garden.









The infamous 'Red Back Spider' (A black widow variant with an attitude & potentially fatal bite too!)
I tried using my 20~300 as a macro kit - I wish I had accepted Zulu's offer of a tripod!)










Another place that has been seen here before.


----------



## WereBo

Hmmmm... 'Interesting' choice of pets there Zulu, beautifully caught by Donald :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

It was probably the great, great, great, great ... OK, I don't know how long they last and how many generations it would be but it was most likely a descendant of the one that bit me in bed at 1:00am a few years back 

Poor Diana was worried Donald might be going to experience a truly Australian experience as he moved the pot lid around to get better angle/light to shoot - that of being bitten by a redback :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

But what neither you or Diana knew was that I went back to the pot and had another look (without wearing protective gloves!)... Yes, I was ready to jump & scream for a trip to the hospital for a dose of anti-venom! :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice shots Donald. The red back's fangs point in towards each other like a pair of pincers and it can be more difficult for them to bite you compared to a funnel web .... but as zulu has experienced they can still bite. I'm not so scared (as you were not) to put my hands near them but I am wary of funnel webs because both their fangs point down and they can get you with a lunge also they can be more aggressive and they rear up at you.


----------



## DonaldG

Never had the pleasure of finding a funnel-web. I believe the FW can bite through a fingernail, can jump and is even more agressive that most spiders. It is still on my list to photograph as well as a tiger snake. I do have a print of me holding up a tiger snake some where (pre digital days) I must find it one day.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice photo's .. most dangerous animal I ever get near to is my wife .. and she doesn't let me take photo's of her :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian

Great photos indeed Donald. I'm pleased you both enjoyed your trip and had the opportunity to meet a fellow TSFer from (at least) another country.

The only other TSF member I've met is Mrs Glas - and she doesn't like being a photo subject either...:grin:


----------



## sandman55

Done_Fishin said:


> Nice photo's .. most dangerous animal I ever get near to is my wife .. and she doesn't let me take photo's of her :laugh:


Does she bite.......







:laugh:

We get a relative of the funnel web here called a mouse spider I've only seen two one wandered into my shed one cold winter day, it was cold and slow and when I disturbed it it reared up at me.
Red-headed Mouse Spider | Project Noah


----------



## jcgriff2

Awesome photographs, Donald.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Since we are on the subject of travels ... you know when you are a computer tech when you see the back of the local scavengers cart and start pondering upon the contents 










I reckon Pentium IV 478 socket and needs a new power supply apart from replacing all the capacitors :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

....


----------



## sandman55

Caught on film :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

WereBo said:


> Here in the UK, the 'full' name for giro is 'Donor kebab' (lamb or chicken) usually shortened to just kebab.
> 
> It's too late to pop round my local shop to get a photo of one, so please pretend I've posted one here.....
> 
> :grin:


There are also shish kebabs. Similar to doner kebabs but the meat is pieces of lamb cooked on a skewer along with other ingredients such as onion and peppers.


----------



## WereBo

They have Shish here but you have to ask for 'em by name, otherwise you just get a regular doner










I've been feeling a bit guilty about not taking many pics this year, so this morning I stuck the camera-lens through the fly-screen on the back door and snapped my 1st-floor jungle.....











Campion and Violas...











Jasmine, immediately before I uploaded the pictures to Photobucket, I waved the SD-card amongst the flowers, so if you sniff your monitor very closely, you should smell the wonderful scent that's been wafting through my living room for the past few days.....


----------



## yustr

Memorial Day Parade


----------



## DonaldG

That is one sweet smelling Jasmin, WB. Thanks

Yustr - that is a very sharp image. Do you have more photos of your Memorial Day?
(Our Memorial Day is remembered on the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month. See my Sig)


----------



## yustr

DonaldG said:


> That is one sweet smelling Jasmin, WB. Thanks
> 
> Yustr - that is a very sharp image. Do you have more photos of your Memorial Day?
> 
> None of any note. We were visiting friends in a very small town and the parade consisted of 3 fire trucks, the elementary school band, some cub scouts and the local little league team.
> 
> (Our Memorial Day is remembered on the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month. See my Sig) We used to call that Armistice Day but its now Veterans Day. No WWI veterans still alive - the last died last year. LINK


----------



## DonaldG

Noted, Yustr...


In another track... My daughter was tasked to take the office mascot, Stan-the-Man to Asia and Australia and take his photo to prove he was there!

There were times when she forgot to take the said photo... So....


----------



## Done_Fishin

well done on those photo's Donald .. unfortunately #2 doesn't quite work .. looks like the little guy is hovering and he isn't casting a shadow .. all the others I doubt if anyone would notice .. surprised you didn't spot and fix the problem yourself .. subtle the way the pipes get their shadow though .. could you not have dropped him down into the shadow below ?? Haha .. here's me advising and I can't even do this stuff myself :laugh:

hmm hope this isn't one of those cases where I am giving "negative" feedback and I get my fingers rapped for not being polite .. oh well .. it is a great picture as well as the others :smile: just not quite as good as the others


----------



## WereBo

What leapt out at me in #2, is the shadows on Stan-the-man's face are on the wrong side - The 'natural' shadows are from the light/sun on the right, but Stan's lit from the left :grin:

The rest are excellent though, especially #5 :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> What leapt out at me in #2, is the shadows on Stan-the-man's face are on the wrong side - The 'natural' shadows are from the light/sun on the right, but Stan's lit from the left :grin:
> 
> The rest are excellent though, especially #5 :laugh:


You got it spot on WB. The sun was on the opposite sides!

#5 screamed out for a bit of Photoshopping - maybe it should go into the Funny Picture thread :grin:


















This is a fake but the shadow gave it reality.


----------



## WereBo

They both work perfectly, completely seamless joins, the lighting works and even the subject-brightness (skin-tones) match, in #1









:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

beautiful & I love the way you got the reflection from the table ... I take it that it *was* photoshopped :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks both.

Yes, they were created in Photoshop

These are the original start images:: 
Stan was cut out and saved as a native Photoshop .psd image to preserve transparancy. (Which is lost when saving as a jpg to display here)

To do this type of work, you must understand and use layers with variable opacity settings.










Kusu Island, Singapore.









Under the hat is my brother-in-law









Stan the man!


----------



## sandman55

DonaldG said:


> Under the hat is my brother-in-law


Under which hat the soft one or the plastic one









I fear for Stan the Man in #5 pic


----------



## Done_Fishin

back to "travelling" and a photo or two from my ride last Sunday 27/5/2012 .. on the way back from a beautiful sunny day & swim I took the remaining cyclists up through a mountain road where we got a good look at the storm clouds that had accumulated all around us 

*1.) From whence we came .. blues skies on the horizon *










*2.) View of the town from the mountain "back road"*










*3.) Where we are heading *










*4.) Cloud formations above our heads*










*5.) View "back" from the top *










Unfortunately not much I could do about the blown highlights in #3 .. difficult enough riding a bike with one hand, holding the camera in the other and trying to capture scenes when you not hitting ruts & holes in the road:laugh: not to mention juggling the screen menus (touch screen) to move to -2EV :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Particularly when you are riding on the wrong side of the road. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

oops .. you noticed :laugh: ..


----------



## zuluclayman

full moon tonight and a partial eclipse to boot - followed on Wednesday by the transit of Venus across the sun - two astronomically significant events in one week - "the sky is falling! the sky is falling!" 

shadowy area to the top is the earth's shadow on the moon:


----------



## WereBo

Very nicely caught Zulu, though I've just had to clean my monitor cos what I thought were stars are specks of dust :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Well captured Zulu - I have tried many times and not yet succeeded in a near sharp image


----------



## yustr

zuluclayman said:


> ... Wednesday by the transit of Venus across the sun - two astronomically significant events in one week


My daughter is actually down under working with the Aus Def Force Academy to study the transit.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I must ask this since i know what I have to do in order to get a night shot of the moon .. take it during the day!! .. Did You ?? :smile:

Oh how I hate it when someone puts up such a beautiful shot :banghead: 

is there a site somewhere that will tell me when there will be a full moon over Athens, Greece, above the top of the mountains and during late afternoon before the night start coming in ?? Will it be during my lifetime ?? :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## yustr

I seem to recall a rule of thumb: F11 at 1/focal length. So if you're using a 50mm lens it would be F11 @ 1/50th, a 200mm lens it would be F11 @ 1/200th, etc. But the memory card in my brain needs reformatting so somebody please confirm this.


----------



## Done_Fishin

that would be great if I had a DSLR .. but I have a P&S which does almost everything I want .. but with only a x4 zoom and such a wide angle I cannot get close enough to get anything other than a white ball .. unless I have a nice blue sky background .. unfortunately we also have a mountain range 




> Hymettus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The height is 1,026 m at Evzonas and the length is 16 km (9.9 mi) between Athens and the Saronic Gulf and 6 to 7 km from east to west.


so I have to wait til the moon has risen sufficiently high enough to clear the mountains and still have daylight of sorts (more than 1 hour before dusk) in order to get a reasonable picture that shows detail of the moons surface


----------



## Mack

@ Done_Fishin You may already know of this The Photographer's Ephemeris | Plan your shoot. Its an app that calculates the movement of Sun & moon.

Keep meaning to try a shot of the moon lovely shot ZCM.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks Mack .. I'll be taking a look at that .. :wave:


----------



## WereBo

Absolutely stunningly beautiful pic there Mack ray: - 1 question though, isn't Ireland supposed to be green i.e. the Emerald Isle? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

must have been a Blue Moon !!


----------



## zuluclayman

Thanks all - I used the same settings as the last moon shots I posted (why fix it if it ain't broke?) 
f.18 @ 1/200th sec ISO 200 and shot on a tripod with my 70-300mm lens at full stretch (300mm)

Setting up the tripod for a moon nearly overhead was fun - one leg left at shortest on an outdoor setting table top and the other two nearly fully extended on the ground - had to steady the tripod from overbalancing but it worked :smile:

Love the "blue period" pic Mack :wave:


----------



## sandman55

Good ones DF it's nice to see different parts of the world.
am I on the right page









Nice ball in the sky zulu once again it is interesting to see the lines radiating out from the craters.

Lovely shot Mack, the blue is stunning.


----------



## JohnthePilot

zuluclayman said:


> full moon tonight and a partial eclipse to boot - followed on Wednesday by the transit of Venus across the sun - two astronomically significant events in one week - "the sky is falling! the sky is falling!"


I saw a transit of Venus some years ago when the local astronomical society set up some telescopes in Imperial Gardens in Cheltenham. When you consider that Venus is similar in size to earth, and when you consider how close it is to the sun you realise how big the sun is.


----------



## WereBo

Sadly, it's only visible from the UK at 4:45am when the sun rises and it finishes at 5:55am. Also, the wall-to-wall clouds here mean nothing will be seen :sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

I glad I saw it when I did as it's going to be over 100 years before it happens again.


----------



## sandman55

JohnthePilot said:


> I glad I saw it when I did as it's going to be over 100 years before it happens again.


I would like to see it next time.


----------



## WereBo

.....


----------



## yustr

sandman55 said:


> I would like to see it next time.


Wish granted...but you'll be looking down on it, not up. :grin:


----------



## sandman55

yustr said:


> Wish granted...but you'll be looking down on it, not up. :grin:


It's a comfort to know which way I'm going


----------



## Done_Fishin

-- ditto -- to both thought & response


----------



## DonaldG

Singapore Madness!

The Three Towers with an observation 'platform' on top. It is more like a garden/park up there!









Down Town Singapore, as seen from the Singapore Flyer early on a soggy morning


















A Panorama of the top.









Detail from the Panorama... 









... see the people looking down!


----------



## zuluclayman

a bit excited! off to Sydney tomorrow to pick up my new camera:

Canon 60D body
nifty fifty lens - Canon EF 50mm f1.8 II
Canon EF 70-300mm f4-5.6 IS USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f4L IS USM
plus various filters (ND and plain protection) and spare battery

Would love to have more lenses (a macro and a prime wide and a longer 400mm or bigger) but way past my budget - will be living on Vegemite on toast as it is :smile:


----------



## sandman55

Great shots Donald and such interesting buildings.

Your going to have fun zulu


----------



## DonaldG

Hey, Zulu... You will be pleased with the nifty fifty - it is rated highly for quality.
I am looking forward to seeing the output from the 24~105 'L'... You realise that you have to buy a pack of sticking plasters with any 'L' grade glass... They are so sharp, you cut yourself looking at the results :grin:

Those USM (ultrasonic motors) are incredibly fast for focusing and combines with image stabilising... Well ...WOW!

I know how you will feel tomorrow... Have fun & hurry back with the results! (Its only 3 hours on the train) - you can practise with the telephoto as you go by the lakes - remember to sit on the right side of the train... Oh, I just realised - it'll be dark by the time you get there - Never mind, practise on the 'Bridge & the Opera House in stead :grin:


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! That is an impressive construction Donald, though I'm not certain about having a swim up there, especially if you have to get up there by crane..... :grin: - It's a beautiful set of photos of it though, superb detail ray:

Good luck tomorrow Zulu, I must admit you're showing remarkable patience, I'd be there now, ready to hammer on the door at 9:00 sharp in the morning :laugh: - I'm looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## yustr

Zulu, I'm sure you'll grow to love the 50. I almost never bring out my zooms now that my primes cover most of the range: 40 ---> 300mm. Of course your's is of a bit higher quality than mine.


----------



## DonaldG

While we all wait, with abated breath, for Zulu's first offerings from his new kit, i thought I would offer these two images. It was well past sunset - too dark to really for photography... I cranked up the iso to 6400 and hoped for the best. It has a lot of digital noise which I hope that I have managed to mask...


----------



## Mack

24-105 is a fab lens. Great all rounder rarely off my camera. 70-300 is a quality lens but I found it slow to focus a bit clunky but I did get some great shots with it till i traded it in when I got the 24-105. Like the nifty 50 but again when I got the 24-105 I stopped using it. The oly thing with the 50 is its nice and light. Enjoy Zulu.


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! They're both wall-hangers without a doubt! ray: - They're still pin-sharp and the water-ripple reflections are beautiful, along with the slightly out-of-focus swan -The noise just adds character (for want of a better expression :laugh.

I suspect you could make a small fortune in the Oriental market, with those :wink:


----------



## Mack

Had a simular situation in March Donald. My camera at the time wasn't great on high iso so I couldn't set it very high.

I like the reflection though.


----------



## WereBo

That is just surreal... Beautiful, but surreal - I like that lots ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

all I can do is sit here and wish .. beautiful shots, beautiful subjects and environments ..


----------



## zuluclayman

nice pics Donald 

Had my first day's shooting with the 60D today - well a morning's shooting really - lots to learn yet, some things good:

* light & easy to carry, super fast burst mode, fast auto focus, top display and settings buttons so don't have to delve into menus to find the main settings though 2 hands are needed to change settings still

some annoying at the moment:

* mode dial has centre lock button necessitating 2 hands to change modes, flip out screen means having to flip it out to review shots taken and to see menus

well here are a couple from the first day's shooting with it:

first couple: an aircraft that fortuitously flew overhead while I had the longer lens on (70-300mm) I daresay Donald or someone here will be able to tll me what it is :smile:



















next: there is still a big swell running and there were a number of surfers out. The paddle out through the beachbreak was near impossible so surfers were jumping off the rock platform behind the ocean baths - caught these guys waiting for a lull in the waves


----------



## sandman55

Nice ones zulu I can see your going to have fun, it will be great to see some shots of surfing.

Nice reflection Mack I wonder if you would lose much if it was lightened a bit.

Donald I live the second one not just the reflection but with the birds wings down it looks great.


----------



## WereBo

Superb quality pics Zulu, is that Bono flying that Russian plane, with U" on the side? :grin:

The detail in the surf-shots are superb, you can almost count the droplets, I also like the irony of that last shot with the 2 guys stood there and the swimmer looking at them on the left...... 'Is this still the English Channel mate?' :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

I'm not usually a fan of HDR images - many are overdone and end up looking kinda cheap and nasty but this image at the end of the video I DO like:

https://vimeo.com/43861558

Have a look at some of his images on flickr too - links are in the description area of the video page


----------



## WereBo

WOW! He's got a lot of very beautiful pictures on his links, along with some very familiar ones :grin:

Great find Zulu


----------



## sandman55

Nice.


----------



## Mack

Love the shots Zulu. Expecially #3. Love the way the blury wave in the background makes the surfers really stand out. Almost feels like I'm there.


----------



## WereBo

I spent an hour or so at Greenwich Peninsula yesterday, enjoying a brief glimpse of sunshine while it lasted, I managed to get some shots of our new '*Emirates Air Line*' cable-car system from the 'O2 Dome' to the 'Olympic Park' across the Thames....







































A close-up of the strange 'Art' object in #1 and 2.....











The cable-car is still being tested at the moment, so hopefully, more pics of the ride to follow when it's open to the public.....


----------



## zuluclayman

He he - nothing like an Olympic Games to get the public purse strings open for artists to make public art pieces :smile:

Just don't fall out of the cable cars onto the artwork - could be very painful and difficult to be extricated from :laugh:

1st image gives a good idea of the length (and height) of the track (do you call it a track for cable cars?) - was it a pano or a crop?


----------



## yustr

So that is art? I was thinking how are they going to find the right one from that mess of spares. :grin:


----------



## WereBo

@ Zulu - Pix #1 is a 3-shot pano (the camera stitches them together for me) - I'm not sure what the name for the cable is, apart from 'cable'.... :laugh:

A good name for that ironwork would be 'Another thing to make from scrap-scaffolding' :grin:

Speaking of which, I also spotted the '*Olympic Orbit*', constructed next to the Olympic Stadium, it looks even more messy but folks can either use the lift (elevator) or climb the stairs (Spiral section just around the centre) to the observation deck at the top. It's a bit grainy cos the shot was taken at max. zoom (18X optical + 6.3X digital, I had to balance the camera on the riverside railings for steadiness).....












Weird designs seem to be contagious on both sides of the Thames.... (The white tubular structure on the left is part of the Olympic Stadium top)











Thames Shipping Radar (Yes, it does lean over slightly :grin....











Looking down-river, 'Barriers, Boats, Buoys and Bushes'.....


----------



## sandman55

Thanks for sharing WereBo it's all interesting


----------



## zuluclayman

in the last shot - what are the dome shaped objects in the water? they have navigation lights presumably so they don't get hit or are they some sort of river traffic calming/directing thingy?


----------



## WereBo

They're the *Thames-Barrier*, a set of flood-gates between each section can be raise or lowered to control any tidal surges from the North Sea from flooding London during high tides, especially during storm conditions.


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks for the info WereBo - they are very spacey looking objects and great shapes and textures for photography here too

as I probably can't afford a trip to the UK any time soon I might ask the NSW govt to build something very similar, by the same designer even, in the Hunter River to protect Newcastle and surrounds from flooding - really just so I can take some pics :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Oh RATS! That 1st pic you linked beat me to it - I had an idea that a pic taken at just the correct angle could approximate the Sydney Opera House..... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Here is a link to some great photography around the Eyre Peninsula where I live. 

Click on portfolio lower left. Shane Smith salt eyre photography


----------



## zuluclayman

some nice pics there Sandy - nice waves, nice coastline - I've had an itch to travel lately, looking at campervans - these sort of shots make the itch more urgent! see what transpires :smile:


----------



## sandman55

I thought you would like them zulu I've had that one on my bookmarks for a while, I had forgotten it.


----------



## WereBo

While I was waiting for Mrs WereBo to finish work yesterday, I wuz sat in the car with the stereo blatting away nicely (can't remember what was playing), the downpour finally stopped and the clouds started to break up. I didn't have my camera with me, not expecting to see much during the wait, so I had to snap these with my 1.3Mp phone-cam.....











Then I suddenly thought: 'AHA!! Windscreen wipers!' :grin:












This morning, as I was crossing the supermarket car-park - 'Shoppers waiting for the doors to open......' :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

I like the shopping trolleys.

Went to Marwell zoo yesterday, didn't take that many pics as many of the enclosures seemed to be having maintenance done on them - a lot of the other animals seemed to like sleeping sleeping in the least visible corners.

Here are some of the lemurs. I tried them in B&W as well as I liked the way the eyes looked.









Close up.








In B&W









More lemur.








B&W


----------



## WereBo

Strange, the B&W works well for #1 but not so well for #2, but that might just be my 'taste' :laugh: - I suspect it's that the green in #2 helps lift the lemur out from the background.

Both are excellent pics though, beautifully crisp detail and excellently framed ray:


----------



## sandman55

Nice one of the trolleys and birds WereBo.

I preferred the colour particularly in the first lemur not so much the green back ground but in its face.


----------



## WereBo

Snapped from my front-door this morning, a Fleet Air Arm 'Westland Super-Lynx' starting it's regular Olympic security patrol, based on HMS Ocean just down-river.....


----------



## DonaldG

sandman55 said:


> Nice one of the trolleys *and birds* WereBo.


I thing the birds were for sale too... They were going 'cheep' :facepalm: :nonono: :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

@ WereBo - Olympics all over bar the shouting now, bet you'll be glad to see the back of them :smile:

After gallery sitting today I drove past the beach - we have been having an extreme weather event for the last few days - gale force winds, huge rain squalls, big swells which all amounts to some spectacular beach scenes.
I jumped out of the car when I saw the tugs getting ready to bring in another ship (they had just brought one in, dropped the lines and headed back to the harbour mouth) shot this then got soaked getting back to the car


----------



## DonaldG

That picture is full of drama - I can hear the wind from here


----------



## WereBo

Definitely a beautiful monochrome Zulu, as Donald says it's extremely dramatic and detailed ray:

I like the optical illusion of the ship appearing to hover just above the breaking waves, I had to 'look hard' to see the sea behind the breakers cos they merge into the sky/clouds :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks - today was finally back to blue skies - even the bad boys of the 'hood were out enjoying the sunshine, albeit with a rather grumpy look in their eyes


----------



## DonaldG

So, you got the 'bird' :grin:

The 300mm doing its thing nicely


----------



## WereBo

Very possibly they've got a bit of a hangover, after enjoying the post-Olympic parties.... :grin: - A great photo though Zulu


----------



## yustr

I've been in a photo-funk and haven't shot much lately.But here's a couple from last week.

A self portrait:












A local harbor:


----------



## WereBo

Hi yustr :wave: or should I say 'The Shadow'.... :grin:

Great detail and peaceful feelings from those two shots and the textures are almost touchable







- Are the clouds causing the yellowish caste to the 2nd pic?


----------



## dm01

Hey photo-nerds.

I got some camera stuffs for my early birthday (getting farmed out to several NATO countries over the next month or six). Tell me if I'm missing anything. I'll get some shots up as soon as I can, still figuring out this resizing nonsense.

My kit:
Sony A390
Sony (Konica-Minolta A-mount) 17-85mm macro 55mm lens
Patriot EP 32GB class 10 SDHC
CaseLogic bag (does the job, but not for much longer)
Slik tripod (light but icky plastic)
LensPen (made in Canada, but cheaper in the US wait what?)

Today's haul:
Patriot EP 64 GB SDHC
Sandisk Extreme 64 GB UHS-1 SDHC
Vivitar 55mm lens filters (UV, polarising, and somethingorother)
Hard plastic (polycarb-like) LCD cover
55mm lens hood

I will need to get an extra battery or four (or a high-cap grip) before I leave. Maybe a larger bag or an extra sling-type pack for my extra batteries and lens filters. Please don't say lenses, they are not fun to pack.


----------



## WereBo

If you'll be travelling around a lot, a monopod might well be far easier to lug around than a tripod, for those long-exposure-full-zoom shots - My 'Slik Handy-Pod' extends from 18"-5', has a 'ball-head' mounting and is sturdy enough to use as a walking-stick when crossing rough terrain. It's lasted me for nearly 20 years and the only visible signs of wear is the print on a paper-label has worn off :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

> Sony (Konica-Minolta A-mount) 17-85mm macro 55mm lens


this will give you good wide and portrait coverage but won't give you much reach for distant subjects but I hear you when you say



> Please don't say lenses, they are not fun to pack.





> I will need to get an extra battery or four (or a high-cap grip) before I leave


yep - if you are going to be "in the field" (read: away from power source) for any length of time you may need some extra juice, especially if you use live view LCD screen and/or flash much.

Again if you are going to be "in the field" in any extremes of weather make sure your bag is as weatherproof as possible - dust, humidity, water (aka rain) are your camera's mortal enemies.



> Vivitar 55mm lens filters (UV, polarising, and somethingorother)


"somethingorother" maybe it's an ND filter? Neutral Density - used to cut the amount of light, allowing the use of wider apertures (for shallower Depth of Field) or longer exposure times.

Sounds as if you have adequate storage - will you be away from back-up possibilities (access to laptop etc) for lengthy periods?


----------



## Done_Fishin

I feel that this question needs to be moved to its own thread ... it would be a shame to have it lost (as a topic) within our "ramblings" laugh here


----------



## sandman55

Some nice pics since I haven't visited for a while. Nice pic of of Nobbys Head Zulu maybe being a local you can fill us in on it's history, didn't they blow up some of it?


----------



## zuluclayman

Thanks Sandy - yep, they took a large chunk off the top of Nobby's (blasted it) when it was still an island and used the rock to build the early version of the breakwall to connect it to the mainland. The breakwall has had extensions and remodelling a couple of times.
The lighthouse, like most in Australia now, is not manned anymore and there has been a few moves to open the grounds and the actual lighthouse up for visitor access and possibly conversion of some of the outbuildings to accommodation and/or restaurants etc. So far all plans have been stymied in the DA process. The grounds were being open to the public a few weekends every year but I'm not sure that this is continuing.

Attached is a information sheet I used to use in teaching about Nobby's history (both European & Aboriginal) and a couple of convict artist's rendering of what it used to look like.


----------



## sandman55

Thanks for that zulu it was interesting.


----------



## zuluclayman

went out to see an old friend who lives on the shores of Lake Macquarie - on the way home stopped at Rathmines (which used to be a Catalina air/water base during the war years) and found an interesting pine tree - not sure whether it has been the victim of a lightning strike or just grows this way - looked good against the grey lake and sky though - has a near neighbour that is more traditional pine tree shape too as well as a gum tree:


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful pics Zulu, though it's a pity the grey light has 'flattened' them out a bit - Nothing that a few seconds of twiddling the levels slightly wouldn't cure though :wink:

If the 1st pine has been lightning-zapped, there'll be a permanent scar from top to bottom of the trunk somewhere, usually the entire length of bark will be missing, leaving the bare wood showing - Depending on the type of pine, they mostly either split in half or just explode, due to the resin content. 

It's also possible the top got snapped off during one of the storms, you'll have to go back and climb the trunk, to examine the top-end :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice zulu, the stunted pine is it a Norfolk island pine? It looks good on it's own and also the pic of it being dwarfed by the two gum trees looks good as well.


----------



## WereBo

Playing with my 'Zoom' in public..... :grin: - Taken from the '*General Wolfe Statue*', next to the Royal Observatory in Greenwich Park, along 'The Avenue' towards Blackheath.....

Minimum zoom (28mm)....











Maximum zoom (approx 720mm)....




















Approx 120-degrees widdershins (Counter-clockwise :wink, the 'Thing' next to the Olympic Park, across the Thames in East London....

This nicely shows the foreshortening effect of zooming in, the metalwork in the foreground is the top of the equestrian arena being dismantled and the Thames is between that and the 'Thing' behind :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks for the tour from my armchair WereBo. The first one gives a good perspective view and that is some zoom. The last one is interesting with that whatever it is in the background.


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Sandy :laugh: - The last pic is what's called the Olympic '*Orbit*', an observation-tower for folks to pay a vast amount of money to climb to the top, so they can look at the ground...... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks for that WereBo a bit of interesting info.


----------



## WereBo

Since it's rebuild, I've now found it impossible to walk past the Cutty Sark without getting yet another pic of it, this time I noticed the beautiful wood-grain on the Bowsprit.....




















Cutty Sark figure-head..... (I hope it's OK to have a pic of a (semi) naked lady here... :laugh











The pavement 'Water-Feature' alongside the ship....


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice pics again werebo .. 

note to carpenter:- wood is splitting and should not be burnt!! :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Done_Fishin said:


> Nice pics again werebo ..
> 
> note to carpenter:- wood is splitting and should not be burnt!! :laugh:


Hehehehehe..... They've already been over it with the wood-filler :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice reflections WereBo and the figurehead is a work of art. I wonder if the wood with the nice wood grain is oregon which would normally be quite straight but for the fact the wood is rounded.


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Sandy, I first thought the bowsprit was one of the Pine-woods, from the grain patterns, but I couldn't find anyone to ask - I didn't think they'd let me climb along and take a few shavings to sniff at... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Here are some pics of one of my favourite girls. I tried to get her to look at me but apart from the first pic she kept turning away. They might not be perfect from a photographers point of view but she is beautiful.


----------



## DonaldG

That has Androo panting ... Just as he was getting over Charlotte's rejection...


----------



## sandman55

Hi Donald and Androo, as you can see from the last two pics she is rather aloof. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Androo says "Give her a hug and a dog biscuit with love..."


----------



## sandman55

She gets lots of those. :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Hi Charlotte :wave: - Hi Sandy :wave:


----------



## sandman55

Hi WereBo


----------



## yustr

Holiday Gift Ideas

Mrs. yustr is wanting some ideas for a gift (for me). I thought I'd jot somethings down that struck my fancy. Please share your wish list too.

85mm F 1.4 portrait lens LINK1 (Really wish for a 77mm LTD, probably the best lens Pentax ever made but too $$$ LINK2

Fish Eye lens LINK3

Small studio lighting kit LINK4

Interchangeable lens mirrorless camera - for walk around. LINK5

And since she asked:

LINK6 :3-evilwin (Love how they'll give $20 off Photoshop Elements 11 with purchase. :rofl: )

I already have a good tripod and monopod. A new modern flash unit might be nice to replace the legacy (read: old) units I use now. A high quality monitor would be nice but don't know where to start with that.

What's on your Santa lists?


----------



## GZ

Do you really want to know my wishlist???

Link 1

Link 2

But if we are talking about photography and camera stuff... I wouldn't mid one of these...

Link 3


----------



## yustr

Quite the drop off there GZ. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

My (photography, well video really) wishlist:

first choice

second choice (the baby brother - and less than half the price!)

or something more realistic $$$wise (but still out of reach at the moment)

here's something just for you GZ - which one is yours? I'll take your leavings:

Bugatti Veyron Sang Bleu & Sang Noir Shoot (Behind the Scenes) - YouTube


----------



## yustr

I'm sure the C300 takes wonderful movies but that's one ugly piece of gear. :sad:


----------



## ikkomustaine

sandman55 said:


> Here are some pics of one of my favourite girls. I tried to get her to look at me but apart from the first pic she kept turning away. They might not be perfect from a photographers point of view but she is beautiful.


I have a friend that had a dog that looked exactly like yours.. it was one of the best dogs I've ever met.


----------



## sarla

Taken with a Canon Rebel EOX from my back deck


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! That' stunning, especially at full-size ray:

I hope you've got that hanging on a wall somewhere Sarla


----------



## sarla

Not yet . Thats Werebo. I have a few more to share sometime today . Not sure what I am doing wrong but seems I can only upload thumbnails . Hmm


----------



## WereBo

Clicking on the 'thumbnail' brings up the full-sized pic :wink:


----------



## sarla

Yup  I just thought I was doing something wrong yesterday. TO much multitasking I think


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe.... Very easily done, nowadays :wink:


----------



## sarla

Here are some from my back yard.


----------



## WereBo

Re: #1 - I like the shot a lot, though that's the 1st time I've ever seen a Tomato-tree, or is it a Clamato-tree? :grin:

#2 is excellently composed and the colours are spot-on, you can even see the wasp's hairy back :laugh: - The focus is slightly off, though a tripod would cure that, when using macro









I like the dark moodiness of #3 and the detail is lovely, right down to the sheen on the geese's feathers ray:

Ditto with #4, the textures of the grass and water, along with perfect Depth-of-Field for the shot are first rate - The only thing that spoils it is the twig (or wasp's leg :grin across the top-right corner. It would be hard to remove in Photoshop, but you could try cloning just the branch in the bottom-left corner, to balance the frame :grin:


----------



## sarla

LOL it is a persimmon tree. :rofl: We just bought a Tripod this past week .

Thank you Werebo


----------



## zuluclayman

nice work sarla :smile:


----------



## GZ

Yes Sarla, beautiful Photos!

( I could have swore that I commented earlier, but I must have forgotten to press the "Reply" button!)


----------



## sarla

Thanks guys. It's not mine . I bought the camera for my Boyfriend last year He is just getting the full hang of it.


----------



## sandman55

ikkomustaine said:


> I have a friend that had a dog that looked exactly like yours.. it was one of the best dogs I've ever met.


Thanks ikkomustaine she is a lovely natured dog.

@ sarla they are lovely pics but I particularly liked the one of the sunset it is stunning.


----------



## sandman55

@ sarla I hope you don't mind I have copied your sunset pic for a wall paper.


----------



## DonaldG

I just came by this blog some fascinating aspects of cloud photography.

I love the one on the wind farm. very interesting effect on the blades.


----------



## sandman55

Interesting the windfarms look like flowers.


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmmm... Stunning effects there, the wind-farm looks like a lot of flat dandelion seed-heads :grin:

A beautiful find Donald, thank you


----------



## sarla

sandman55 said:


> @ sarla I hope you don't mind I have copied your sunset pic for a wall paper.


Not at all. I am sure he will be flattered :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Sintagma Square and the Fountain where the pigeons seem to like to collect 

*Hey you two .. back at the curry house again last night ?? *

or an alternative 

*I hope you two aren't doing what I think your doing !! *


----------



## sarla

So pretty Done Fishin ! I love how you can see every single feather. They are puffed up like its cold out 


Just noticed you are from Greece. My Mom was from there. Came to the USA when she was 10. Maiden name was Soladias  LOL I think I spelled it correct.


----------



## WereBo

Excellent detail and crispness to that shot DF - From the way the water's turned green, I think your 1st comment is appropriate... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Nice one DF quite peaceful.


----------



## yustr

We don't swim in your toilet, please don't <TWIBAT> in our fountain. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Hand held photo taken a couple of nights ago at an Entertainments Centre .. almost Sci-Fi (reminds me of Space Stations & planet like Satellites) but supposed to be Xmas decor .. 
There's even a real life star in there after we got a break in the clouds after the rain !!

Hope those "lines" don't break or someone could end up with a very bad headache ..


----------



## sandman55

Yes as you say DF "almost Sci-Fi"


----------



## WereBo

A very unusual shot DF, excellently framed and exposed


----------



## sandman55

Here are a couple of shots of the local wild life that I took last month. I took a little while to getting round to lowering the resolution to post and the one on the rocks I cropped to remove an unsightly post.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice shots .. but isn't it strange how frequently things we want to photograph are in the wrong place or position ... That bird would look much nicer in a tree or on some grass .. but it hd to go sit on, of all things, a lamp post :banghead: it's most frustrating trying to get around those obstacles and still get a worthy photograph at the end of the day. No doubt you patiently waited in case it moved on to a more suitable perch but it refused to play !! :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Nice pics Sandy. Diana & I were walking along the banks of the Paramatta River, Sydney one sunny day. Splat! One of those birds got her right down the front of a light blue pair of jeans...

We ended up in Paramatta library doing a hand wash then blowing hot air through them with the hand dryer... Yes, we have an affinity with pelicans, bless 'em.


----------



## WereBo

Both are nice pics Sandy, #2 being a good 'Urban-Wildlife' pic - When it drops really cold here, the birds almost fight to get on the street-lights, for the warmth off the bulbs :grin:

I went to make a mug o' tea this afternoon when this leapt out at me, through my kitchen-window - I grabbed my camera and snapped through the glass - Canary Wharf in the 'Golden Hour' (Though it only lasted about 10 minutes, government cut-backs I expect..... :laugh


----------



## Midnight Tech

Guys, got a question - what's the best way to watermark photos so they're not copied, reposted and claimed as being someone else's work?


----------



## sandman55

Thanks guys

@ DF The New Zealanders can train dogs to drive cars but birds you can't do a thing with them :grin:

@ Donald I never trust them to walk under them they are such a big bird. :grin:

@ WereBo You caught the sun particularly well on the crane through the tree.

@ Midnicht Tech I'll let one of the experts advise you how to put a water mark on only be aware if the back ground is something simple and plain like the sky, the sea even lawn it would be a piece of cake to clone over it. I have even cloned trees.


----------



## yustr

Midnight Tech said:


> Guys, got a question - what's the best way to watermark photos so they're not copied, reposted and claimed as being someone else's work?


The real answer is not to post it on the interwebs. Once you do so stopping others from using it is nearly impossible.


----------



## WereBo

Hi MT :wave:

You'll need a photo-editing program (The Gimp is a good freeware one) that can support layers.

1} - Load your photo in, then create a new layer above it.
2} - Design your watermark (name or whatever in a stylish font, but not too fancy that it can't be read or it distracts from the pic) - Place it somewhere not too intrusive, bearing in mind what Sandy says about cloning)
3} - Adjust the watermark transparency so it's not blocking what's underneath.
4} - When happy with the results, merge the layers and save the pic.


----------



## DonaldG

If you don't have the software, MT and there are not too many, I could do them in Photoshop for you. PM me if you wish


----------



## DonaldG

sandman55 said:


> @ Donald I never trust them to walk under them they are such a big bird. :grin:


This one was a flying splat!


----------



## DonaldG

WB: I know what you mean about the Golden Hour not lasting long compare the last two photos to each other...









Grapes! In a vine yard in Rudesheim, Germany. The last rays of the golden hour...


The following two photographs have no post treatment. Shot in RAW but only converted to JPG without any tweaking - not even cropping - just reducing to 1024 pixels wide


















Taken only 54 seconds after the one above... I could actually see the golden light disappear!


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful examples Donald - It's strange, but I always feel strong sense of loss/disappointment, when that magical golden light finally fades :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

taken yeterday afternoon .. after several hours cycling in the rain I reached a warmish dry region just after passing Sounio .. lo & behold the sun was trying hard to show from behind thick black clouds and I think I grabbed a few nice shots before night finally fell

This will give you an idea of what I was battling with all day long 

I dropped the EV down to -2 unfortunately though the sea then bevcame just a black area with no detail whatsoever .. shame because the sky is so lovely. Several of my shots cane out this way, I was so busy trying to capture the sky detail that the sea detail escaped my notice 










this one somewhat better, I think I was using -1 EV at this point 










this one I feel probably falls into that Golden Hour you have been talking about.



















Couldn't resist taking these shot as I was cycling .. Golden Hour again 



















sorry for placing one photo more than I should have ...


----------



## WereBo

WOW! #1 is certainly menacing-looking, I don't think you could've got any more detail from the ground/sky without losing those clouds, unless you went for a HDR-pic.

At 1st look, #3 looked slightly under-exposed, until I noticed the buildings dotted around that were well-lit - Another couple of beautiful moody shots in the 'Golden Hour'









Re: #5-6, My type of self-portrait, I really like the shadow against the graffiti in #6 :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

It was a lousy day until the sun came out .. need to find out how to keep detail in the sea/other parts of picture though when dropping EV .. got a few beuatiful sunset shots a little bit later on .. was racing against time to try and get there before the sun slid behind the clouds on the horizon .. didn't quite make it but the results were still good!


----------



## sandman55

@ Donald I'll have another














Yes the difference in colour with only 54 seconds between them is remarkable.

@ DF One and four are my favourites and the self portraits are interesting.


----------



## Done_Fishin

a few more from that Golden Hour and the sunset that followed


----------



## WereBo

Some very stunning photos DF, especially #2, 4, 5 & 6 ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I had passed through the place with the palm trees just a few weeks ago and grabbed some sunset shots .. so I knew what was possibly ahead when I saw the sun going down .. had to race a little bit to ensure that I got there in time & as it happened the sun was just slipping below the cloud line above the horizon as I arrived


----------



## sandman55

Nice DF, you live in a beautiful place.


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: you wouldn't have thought so a few hours earlier 

:wave:


----------



## sandman55

We all have changes of weather it's fire that is frightening


----------



## Done_Fishin

Saturday afternoon a friend of mine & I went out on our bikes to check out a route for our group. knowing I was likely to be out after dark I packed my tripod in my backpack, not knowing at the time we would be at the top of Mt. Ymitto (about 1000m above sealevel) looking down over Athens and towards the port of Piraeus shortly after dark. That tripod made all the difference to some night shots that I had been longing to take for many a month..

*Looking down over Athens towards Piraeus*

The coastal area is well defined by streetlights .. not as dramatic as I have sen in some American films .. but all the same quite breathtaking 

taken at full zoom, using 10 second delay function to allow camera & tripod to stabilise after pressing the button.











*Shortly before the top *

My cyclist friend also has an interest in taking photos, here in silhouette against the lights of Athens & Piraeus, a short while before reaching the top. This was handheld.


----------



## sandman55

Great shots DF. In the silhouette is that WereBo in front of the other photographer? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

sandman55 said:


> Great shots DF. In the silhouette is that WereBo in front of the other photographer? :grin:


Possibly a distant relative .. It's a donkey wearing a Father Xmas hat although I frequently think that it looks more like a hippo 

Here it is in a photo taken by the other guy a couple of hours earlier .. the donkey in the background is me :lol:


----------



## sandman55

:laugh: Good one my eyes weren't playing tricks on me :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Do you have Bionic eyes ??? If you hadn't have spotted it I would have forgotten all about it :lol:


----------



## sandman55




----------



## Done_Fishin

I always wondered about those sunglasses in your avatar :smile:


----------



## WereBo

2 excellent shots DF, it's amazing the difference a tripod makes - Although a bit grainy, it adds to the mood of #2 and makes an excellent reference to the shape of the coastline in #1.

I'm not so sure about the donkey-reference though....

:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Xmas & all the best for 2013 now that we have survived the end of the world :lol:

& what better way to do it than by using a photograph ..


----------



## zuluclayman

all the best for the festive season and beyond (now we have a future again :laugh DF

I put one in the general offline but will repeat it here for those who may not venture out of the corner: taken on an outing earlier this year


----------



## Done_Fishin

beautiful picture and love that out of focus background .. ( the correct terminology escapes me right now :lol: ) the colouring is perfect .. I'd love to see someone try to make a tin of that colour paint !!


----------



## sandman55

And a Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Done_Fishin

wow .. you have eyes !! :lol:


----------



## sandman55

If we were allowed to have an animated ave I would wink. :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG




----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful Donald just beautiful in every detail.

We have a Robin or two that visit our garden but lack the environment and the weather conditions to create such a wonderful atmospheric photo 

Thanks for the latest inspiration


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks DF :wave:


----------



## sandman55

Yes a lovely shot Donald and to my untrained eye it appears balanced with the Robin on one side looking out on the snowy wall tapering of in the distance.


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful pics all









@ Zulu - Is that plant a 'Chinese Lantern', usually reddish-orange when 'alive'?

@ Donald - The low sunlight on the snow is beautiful and the Robin makes it Christmas, I love the little Snowbell peeking in the bottom corner to round the picture off, superb ray:









I did post an animated card elsewhere - *Link*, but you've all shamed me into creating one from my own pics


















Make it a good 'un folks


----------



## Done_Fishin

Sunday we went to the top of Parnitha mountain .. it's amazing the difference that a few hundred meters in altitude can make.

*from the Teleferik gardens *










*Looking towards the top where we are going for a hike*










*View at the top outside the cable car station *












*The previous night it snowed and we arrived to find extremely high winds and near zero temperatures. *



















*The ice appears to have found safe haven at the back of the branches as though it tried to collect at the front and was forced by the wind towards the rear creating a short trail in the air .. almost sculptured. Something I have never noticed anywhere before wherever I have wintered, including Holland at -20 degrees Celsius*


----------



## WereBo

WOW! Those snow/ice formations on the branches are phenomenal, I've never even heard of anything remotely like that - Definitely beautiful though


----------



## Done_Fishin

here'a a close up to give a better impression 










really unexpected and most unusual, almost as though the wind was taking the semi melted snow and adding it to the rear of the formation as it blasted it ways through!


----------



## yustr

Here's another weird thing that snow does. If the wind and snow conditions are just right these rollers can appear on open fields. Very rare.


----------



## Done_Fishin

That must have looked really great before people started walking all over it .. I've seen those rollers before but always after the snowploughs have moved through .. don't remember seeing them on open fields though. I assume it happens because the snowflakes get pushed slowly across surface and they just pick up others on their journey .. like an avalanche only on level ground so they never really pick up enough speed to do any damage.


----------



## zuluclayman

> @ Zulu - Is that plant a 'Chinese Lantern', usually reddish-orange when 'alive'?


@ WereBo: no - looks similar but it is a pest vine that grows over trees and can end up strangling them - looks pretty but is a pest, like some people I know :laugh:

@ DF & yustr: some interesting snow effects there! wind is such a powerful and interesting force in so many ways, shaping our world in subtle and not so subtle ways, permanent and transient ways too - well captured DF 

yustr - your daughter/granddaughter/niece (?) looks as if she is having fun - they'd be cold arm muffs to wear, sorta the opposite of what's needed and fairly temporary I should imagine :laugh:


----------



## yustr

zuluclayman said:


> @ WereBo: no - looks similar but it is a pest vine that grows over trees and can end up strangling them - looks pretty but is a pest, like some people I know :laugh:
> 
> @ DF & yustr: some interesting snow effects there! wind is such a powerful and interesting force in so many ways, shaping our world in subtle and not so subtle ways, permanent and transient ways too - well captured DF
> 
> yustr - your daughter/granddaughter/niece (?) looks as if she is having fun - they'd be cold arm muffs to wear, sorta the opposite of what's needed and fairly temporary I should imagine :laugh:


Family friend...could be naughterinlaw as she's had a crush on my son since this age (12] now 21) but the rest of the family is wacko.


----------



## WereBo

@ DF - That last pic almost looks like propeller-blades, it wouldn't surprise me if 1 side was slightly curved, if looked at in cross-section :grin:

@ yustr - Could that be where they got the idea for 'Baked Alaska' from? :laugh:


----------



## sarla

Quick question for you guys. BF has been using Media Player for pic's . He downloaded quick player and now having trouble getting pictures off the camera . What program do you use for pictures ?


OOPS just found the sticky :grin:


----------



## WereBo

@ Sarla - A handy tip for BF, instead of using the Media-Player, try right-clicking the 1st pic and select 'Preview', it's a lot quicker and lighter on the system the Win-Media-Player - You can move to the next/previous pic, zoom, rotate and delete the icky pics too :wink:


----------



## sarla

TY WereBo . I'll tell him. Dang computer will not even see the card now  not sure what is up with that.


----------



## sandman55

Great pics guys DF coming from a warm place I have never seen snow/ice like that on a tree and it looks impressive also cold









And yours yustr I have heard of people rolling snow for snow men but have never heard of tubes.


----------



## yustr

Experimenting with the 85mm F1.4 Santa brought.

Only light in this is from the bulbs on the tree. Shot at F1.4 for 1/4 sec. @ ISO 100 (yes I used a tripod.) Limited post processing. (This is 5 MB jpg from the 24 MB RAW image.)


----------



## zuluclayman

nice - you must have been a good boy for santa to bring such a nice pressie :smile:

I badly need a fast lens around that (or a touch more - say 100mm) focal length -the only really fast lens I have is the "nifty fifty" f1.8 which works well but hasn't got the reach I sometimes need - don't like getting in people's faces with a short lens :smile: 
I have the 24-105mm f4 and the 15-85mm f3.5-5.6, both nice outdoor lenses but don't quite cut it for real low-light situations.


----------



## sandman55

Lucky you yustr


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmm.... A nice chunk o' glass there yustr


----------



## zuluclayman

yesterday my son and I went for a nice day trip to one of our favourite bushland areas the Upper Allyn river area - it is the heavily forested foothills are of the Barrington Mountains and the river provides beautiful clear, clean water swimming holes in summer.
We found a nice swimming hole to ourselves away from all the holiday campers.
The view on the way looking to the mountains:









one of three kookaburras that watched us eat lunch:










the river:










a plant with interesting seed pods:


----------



## yustr

Looks like a very nice outing. Well captured. That kookaburra appears to be wondering how to shoo you away from "his" lunch.


----------



## WereBo

Stunning photos there Zulu, you might not have Donald's bits o' glass, but you're developing his 'eye' for a shot very nicely ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Ha ha - the kooka caught some lunch for himself a minute or two before this shot - dropped in on a small lizard, played with it for a while - dropping it then picking it up again then straight down the gullet.
They do get quite cheeky at times - my son reminded me of a time when he was younger - we were at a BBQ in a park with relos and a kooka swooped down and stole the food out of his hand as he was about to put it in his mouth!


----------



## sandman55

Nice ones zulu you live in a beautiful part of Australia. Some years back my son took us to Barrington tops where we hired horses and the owner took us for a ride. I guess it covers quite an area. I wonder if it is one of the areas threatened by fire?


----------



## zuluclayman

@ sandy - yep it is a large area with Barrington Tops National Park and Chichester State Forest which is among other State Forest areas that are around the Barrington & Gloucester Tops. There are various access points from a number of directions.

The Upper Allyn is in the Chichester State Forest - all State forest areas have been closed today because of the severe bushfire danger - 42 degrees C and gusty hot westerly winds here in Newcastle on the coast - would be higher temps and even stronger winds up there today - there were lots of people camping yesterday - hope they all took heed of the warnings and got out - no fires reported up there but that doesn't mean the danger is over yet.

You must have been getting high temps the last week or so Sandy - hope you're keeping cool :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Looks beautiful ... and warm ... could do with a bit of that here since it has been snowing lightly on & off all day .. thank god not settling but cold enough to bite through the gloves I was wearing whilst cycling back home .. I am so jealous .. looks like great walking country and ideal for us photography buffs .. your pictures are just great, especially the last one !


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks DF - yep lots of walking trails, ranging from an hour or so strolls through bushland up to 2- 3 day hikes for experienced bushwalkers only - a lot of years ago I did one of the harder one day hikes (Corker Trail which goes from Lagoon Pinch to Carey's Peak - distance 10km estimated time 10 hours) very steep climbs and descents with the last ascending stages through icy snow remnants and was I literally falling over with exhaustion in the last few hundred metres of the return journey trying to make it back to the car before darkness fell.

some more pics of local flora - first 2 are of trees encased by strangler figs which eventually kill the host tree - they have massive root systems. The first still has a living tree inside, the second the fig has killed the host tree:



















this one was taken on the way home - just a classic gum that caught my eye:


----------



## sandman55

zuluclayman said:


> @ sandy - yep it is a large area with Barrington Tops National Park and Chichester State Forest which is among other State Forest areas that are around the Barrington & Gloucester Tops. There are various access points from a number of directions.
> 
> The Upper Allyn is in the Chichester State Forest - all State forest areas have been closed today because of the severe bushfire danger - 42 degrees C and gusty hot westerly winds here in Newcastle on the coast - would be higher temps and even stronger winds up there today - there were lots of people camping yesterday - hope they all took heed of the warnings and got out - no fires reported up there but that doesn't mean the danger is over yet.
> 
> You must have been getting high temps the last week or so Sandy - hope you're keeping cool :smile:


We had a hot one last Friday and we haven't had it as hot as some since but keeping fingers crossed.

Nice pics and interesting examples of nature.


----------



## WereBo

I like the interweaving pattern on #2, #1 looks like there should be a gnome or 2 skulking around :grin: - #3 is a classic-looking gum tree, I used a fair amount of that timber, back in my wood-turning days :wink:

Is that a family of Velociraptors running up the hill in the background, in #3? :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

@ WereBo - sorry I missed your comment somehow - no, no velociraptors up around that way - the forest could easily harbour a few thought-to-be-extinct species though - it gets very rugged and dense as you go further in

I've been playing with my newest toy all morning - a dolly slider for video that allows many camera moves: side to side, vertical, angled or sloped etc

It's a Varavon Slidecam 600 - the baby of the series and so nice and portable, though with less travel (length) than its bigger siblings - also cheaper :smile:

This is the slider - it can be used on its legs or can be set up on a tripod for higher shots where there is nothing to rest it on:










and this the first test video made in my back courtyard:

https://vimeo.com/57728494


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmmm.... Neat indeed and it's gotta be easier than standing on roller-skates with someone pushing... :grin:

It looks a well thought-out unit, from watching the video on their web-site, very versatile in it's design too - Nice one Zulu


----------



## sandman55

Yes nice Vimeo zulu and is that Yorick looking on in the backgound. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

sandman55 said:


> Yes nice Vimeo zulu and is that Yorick looking on in the backgound. :grin:



it wasn't just me then that thought he saw something in the background :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - that is my only friend.. I should name him :smile:

Actually it's a ciment fondue sculpture made in the 70's by an artist friend of mine - his work was always rather sinister looking. I've carted it around for over 30 years now, probably the longest I've had any artwork..not quite sure why, but I like it.


----------



## WereBo

I must admit, it's the happiest-looking skull replica I've ever seen :grin:


----------



## yustr

Love the first scene where the focus shifts from the foreground to the background objects.

I did notice some slight jagged movement, most noticeable during pans with close focus subjects. It certainly could be on my end (monitor, feed, vid card) or my eyes  It seems to go smooth, smooth, skip...smooth, smooth, skip...

Regardless, it sure gives a professional look to your movies. The 60D does a nice job with vids. Something I've no experience with and is beyond my equipment.


----------



## zuluclayman

Yep there are some jagged moves in there - a few things I have found contributing to that:

* my inexperience - still getting used to pressures, grip etc

* some slight "binding" - seems to have to do with grip, angle of holding (I might be slightly twisting the carriage in its runners) - it is also one of the cheaper sliders on the market at AUD$300 compared to the top of the line ones the same size at AUD $1000

* video compression - most of the moves are definitely smoother looking before export compression suited to uploading added to the equation, and then being compressed again by Vimeo - possibly some dropped frames in there

* zoom factor - as you noted the more zoomed in, the unsteadier the slide seems - bit like handheld with long lens, all slight movements are exaggerated.

I'm thinking about building/buying one of these to see if it makes it any easier, though I really think it is going to come down to practice, practice, practice!

All in the fun of learning about new gear :smile:

How are you finding the new 85mm - the DoF must be very shallow when shooting wide open - does it make on-the-fly focus a bit tricky? does the autofocus cope with it?


----------



## WereBo

zuluclayman said:


> ...........
> 
> * some slight "binding" - seems to have to do with grip, angle of holding (I might be slightly twisting the carriage in its runners) - it is also one of the cheaper sliders on the market at AUD$300 compared to the top of the line ones the same size at AUD $1000
> 
> ............


It might be worth spraying a squirt of WD40 onto a piece of rag, then wiping that along the slide-rail :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman

It slides very freely with no camera onboard but my camera with the L series lens attached is quite heavy and this with the little bit of play in the mount and tripod head is the main cause I think - just got to learn to work with it and maybe later when I have more $$$ look at better mounts/heads or upgrading to higher quality slider.

WereBo - you've been watching this :smile:

How to Clean Varavon SlideCam (E.N.G) - YouTube


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe..... I just remembered that, when I got my Velbon tripod very many moons ago (30-35 years), the centre pole is 'rack & pinion' operated and was slightly juddery in use (35mm camera though, not video), a wipe of WD40 cured it and hasn't needed doing again to this day :grin:

PS - The WD40 trick also works for new zips on clothing, when they feel a bit rough opening and closing :wink:


----------



## sandman55

A better lubricant is Silicone spray lubricant LINK you spray it on then polish it off. It's good for metal and plastic. 

You have an interesting back yard zulu with your ceramics and succulents. My wife and I are stocking up on cuttings in pots and when her pansies are finished we are going to replace them with the succulents.


----------



## WereBo

That looks to be good lube Sandy, but does it smell as nice as WD40? :grin:


----------



## yustr

zuluclayman said:


> ...
> How are you finding the new 85mm - the DoF must be very shallow when shooting wide open - does it make on-the-fly focus a bit tricky? does the autofocus cope with it?


I like the lens very much. It's very sharp once it gets above F2.8 or so (as are most lens closed down a bit versus wide open) but it's nice to have those extra stops for those times when I either need it or want a very narrow DoF. It's manual focus so the slow AF on my (now) vintage DSLR (circa 2006) doesn't have to fight to find a focus point. Bottom line: can't be beat for bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## zuluclayman

> A better lubricant is Silicone spray lubricant LINK you spray it on then polish it off. It's good for metal and plastic.


Yep - I have some Sandy - had it for my previous DIY slider I made from a tilecutter :smile:



> You have an interesting back yard zulu with your ceramics and succulents. My wife and I are stocking up on cuttings in pots and when her pansies are finished we are going to replace them with the succulents.


thanks sandy - I ran out of room in the house long ago for ceramics and they look good in a courtyard-style backyard. 
The succulents are great for courtyards/dry settings - there are so many interesting shapes/colours (not just green either) and best of all they just keep on having babies :laugh: - you always have new ones to replace ones that have reached the end of their road or to swap with other people to get more variety in your own collection.


----------



## sandman55

WereBo said:


> That looks to be good lube Sandy, but does it smell as nice as WD40? :grin:


Yes it is good I was even told by the roller door engineer to put it on the metal guides and then wipe it off as it remains in the pores of the metal. I was surprised he would suggest that as they advertise not to use any lube anyway it worked.



zuluclayman said:


> thanks sandy - I ran out of room in the house long ago for ceramics and they look good in a courtyard-style backyard.
> The succulents are great for courtyards/dry settings - there are so many interesting shapes/colours (not just green either) and best of all they just keep on having babies :laugh: - you always have new ones to replace ones that have reached the end of their road or to swap with other people to get more variety in your own collection.


I was sold on them when I went to an open garden where they had so many succulents and rich colours too. I would have liked to take cuttings as most of their pots were sold.

You have some lovely ceramic pots as well, I guess you made them.


----------



## Done_Fishin

A little bit of wind, the sea and the sea wall ... 

Unfortunately in the first photo the lens glass got drenched with spray ...


----------



## sjb007

Great pics there DF, from the first to the last! Lovely


----------



## zuluclayman

nice work DF - #2 & #4 are my favourites:
#2 has a really nice composition with the line of trees diminishing into the distance and good colour contrasts with the blue sky and brown/orange/yellows of the ground and trees - complementary, aka opposite, colours always work well - one small niggle is the skewed horizon line, even straightened it will still lead the eye to the vanishing point of the trees 
#4 works well with the tree trunks silhouetted against the misty spray and the colour harmonies look great - greys, darks and greens, almost to the point of monochrome 
keep up the good work DF


----------



## WereBo

Excellent pics DF ray: - I really like the way the sun's catching the water droplets in #3, whereas #1 and #2 are really dramatic with the wild water-spray.

#4 is also great, for the same reasons as Zulu


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for the comments guys .. I missed that skewy horizon in #2 because I was looking at those waves smashing over the rocks& the pathway down the seawall, completely missed the sea behind :facepalm:

I'll try to remember that in future :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman

skewed horizons are easy to fix in post DF - if you are using Photoshop (PS has a dedicated straighten tool) or GIMP or any software that has layers:
duplicate the background layer, rotate it to get the horizon level, flatten the layers then crop to lose the replicated bits on edges
Forgot to comment on the drama in image 2- the waves and the bent trees indicating wind give the image a nice sense of drama :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks ZCM .. yes I know how to do it and have done it many times .. I just didn't pay attention to that part of the photo when I was looking at it .. I just missed it entirely since I was focusing elsewhere .. btw I use Gimp in Ubuntu and it's extremely easy to fix and crop :smile:

As you will know from your own experiences and habitat, when the wind gets up the coastal area does give the opportunity for lots of dramatic photo's, I also grabbed a cope of short videos but as yet haven't found a free Linux program that will allow me to dub a soundtrack or stitch tracks and photos inside ..


----------



## zuluclayman

I don't know much about Ubuntu (or Linux in general to be honest) but have heard of a couple of these video editing packages:

Avidemux - is not really an editing suite, more used for conversions etc.
Cinelerra - I've heard in passing that this is one of the main preferred freebie editors for Linux based systems

The others I haven't heard of before - this is another fairly easy to use looking package 
They're all free - couldn't hurt to give some a go and see which works best for what you want to do :smile:


----------



## yustr

In my work flow adjusting the horizon (or vertical) line is typically one of the very first things I do. I'll adjust some things in PS Camera RAW (exposure, white balance, contrast, etc) then import it to PS and crop using PS's handy "Straighten" tool. That way I don't forget that critical aspect and I only do the time consuming work on what's going to appear in the frame when I'm done. (Of course I save these adjusted files separate from the original so I can always go back a grab portions if needed.)


----------



## sarla

DF your pictures always make me smile. Thank for sharing


----------



## MartyF81

yustr said:


> In my work flow adjusting the horizon (or vertical) line is typically one of the very first things I do. I'll adjust some things in PS Camera RAW (exposure, white balance, contrast, etc) then import it to PS and crop using PS's handy "Straighten" tool. That way I don't forget that critical aspect and I only do the time consuming work on what's going to appear in the frame when I'm done. (Of course I save these adjusted files separate from the original so I can always go back a grab portions if needed.)


I am actually working on writing a short "PDF Book" on my workflow through Lightroom. I am thinking maybe this forum would be a good place to share it as a "BETA" for some people to look over.

I have changed my workflow so many times it is maddening, but I have finally settled into something that works for me pretty well.


----------



## yustr

MartyF81 said:


> I am actually working on writing a short "PDF Book" on my workflow through Lightroom. I am thinking maybe this forum would be a good place to share it as a "BETA" for some people to look over.
> 
> I have changed my workflow so many times it is maddening, but I have finally settled into something that works for me pretty well.


I, for one, would welcome the chance to learn your system. I think most of use kind of make it up as we go, hopefully learning from our mistakes :facepalm: but probably omitting some critical step until another booboo raises it's head and we insert that step into the process.


----------



## MartyF81

yustr said:


> I, for one, would welcome the chance to learn your system. I think most of use kind of make it up as we go, hopefully learning from our mistakes :facepalm: but probably omitting some critical step until another booboo raises it's head and we insert that step into the process.


I will drop a post in this area when I am getting closer to being done. I started writing it in December. I go through each step in the process from removing images from the card, to importing in to lightroom, editing, exporting, etc...

My post processing section is kind of "light" because my original intent was about the "flow" not so much improving your edit, but more about what order I do the steps in. I am rethinking that part right now....


----------



## zuluclayman

always interested in how other people manage their digital workflow - mine is pretty simple:

*take pics - I shoot using a fairly flat or neutral picture profile to allow wriggle room for post production

*download RAW images to folder via card reader (copy & paste, *never* cut & paste) - my main folder hierarchy is set up by subject matter, not date as some do, so landscapes, people etc as main folders within My Photography folder, then subfolders by subset of main then subfolders with year, month 

eg: My photography>landscapes>merewether beach>2013>february then there will be a folder labelled "RAW" & one labelled "edits"

*use Adobe Bridge to review & rate images - sort by rating for selection of best images to edit - I don't throw the rejected ones away just yet - sometimes a second look sees things the first didn't 

* begin editing in Camera RAW - global adjustments first: adjust white balance if need be, recovery/enhancing of shadows and highlights, boost detail using "clarity" slider and sharpening, reduce noise if necessary (use this a lot for Drawing Room pics), may boost vibrancy, saturation. Then I do localised corrections/enhancements using the adjustment brush.

*open in Photoshop then crop/straighten if needed (often is DF :smile: ), adjust levels and/or curves and apply any filters if the image warrants them.

* when satisfied, save as jpeg (still using original file numbering from the camera) in the "edits" folder - original RAW files are in "RAW" folder along with their sidecar xmp files

I usually have a "smalls" folder for each shoot - I use Irfanview to do a batch of resized (1600 pixels along longest side) copies of the shoot after the editing is finished. This gives me smalls to post here and Zenfolio and anywhere else I need images posted with small file size.

At least once a week I do two backups to external hard drives - one is all data backup, one is just videos, photos and music. Only when I have at least 2 copies of the original RAW files do I delete them from the camera's SD card

Most important first steps: make a nice cuppa, get comfortable in chair & put some music on :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman

going to pull mod rank and do 2 sequential posts :smile:

I have bought a Toyota Hiace van and am in the process of having it converted to my specs as a campervan (I'm no cabinetmaker so I'm paying to have it done)

Today it had the dual battery system installed so I can run a frig and laptop etc without flattening the starting battery. While this was being done I walked around the harbour foreshore and down the main street of the CBD taking some pics mostly of some of the interesting heritage style building facades.

The old sandstone Post Office is a magnificent building but has been vacant (except for pigeons, vandals & vagrants) for some years now unfortunately.


----------



## yustr

Clayman...a question about your flow.

How do you know to which subject folder each image should be sent? 

It's not uncommon that I have shots of (say) both flowers and landscapes on one mem card. So I don't know which are which until I import them and view (in Bridge in my case). Then I suppose I could re-label but Bridge has already placed them into a folder by date so I just go by that. It would be convenient to have them organized by subject but I could not figure out how to do that without those couple extra steps.


----------



## zuluclayman

If I have gone out (as I did yesterday) and shoot mostly landscape (urban landscape in this case) I will make a folder titled where, then when they were taken and download them to there:

My photography>landscapes>newcastle cityscapes>2013>february>RAW

As was the case yesterday, there were a couple of images that were not really of the cityscape - one a cat hiding under some cafe furniture, another of a flower.
Here I do one of two things: move the image to a more appropriate folder or sometimes I will copy it to the more appropriate folder leaving the shoot intact.
It's extra steps and is messy in some ways but, apart from leaving all shoots intact and labelling their folder by date, then tagging/labelling each image with keywords in Bridge so you can do a search for eg: "cat" I don't really know of a system that won't have some flaws.

The main reason I sort by subject matter is that I wouldn't be able to remember what I had shot on what date. 

I think what happens with most of us is we start out as occasional shooters so just chuck pics in folders a little haphazardly, then become more interested and start shooting regularly and then want some orderly way of categorising/handling larger volumes of images - it's then hard to go back and re-sort all the older images to fall into line with any new system you come up with. :laugh:

Every now and again I have been tempted to go through my image folders and pick the "best of the best" to keep and chuck the others but...


----------



## MartyF81

I offload my photos by "shoot". So if I go to the Zoo, the folder is "Brookfield Zoo 1-23-2013". 

If you use a Photo Management application like Lightroom, you can tag photos with Keywords while you import.

So if you have a photo the fits into more than 1 category, it is as simple as putting more than 1 keyword on the photo. Then you can filter by keyword(s) and get your results in either category.

Having over 13,000 photos in my library, keywording gets to be pretty critical for me.


----------



## WereBo

MartyF81 said:


> I offload my photos by "shoot". So if I go to the Zoo, the folder is "Brookfield Zoo 1-23-2013".
> 
> .........


That's about how I file my photos, both on my PC and in 'Photobucket'; location+date all filed in a 'FujiPics' folder (t'other folders are either from my old Olympus 'Camedia' Point & Shoot or scans from my 35mm Praktica days (As I manage to find 'em)).

Also, with almost 17,000 pics, I can still remember where each pic is, when I need it (except for the wallets of 35mm prints, they're still scattered in deep dark corners somewhere.) :laugh:

I don't have any set procedure for post-processing flow, as my camera only saves as .jpg, I treat each photo individually and in no particular 'step-sequence' - Most of my photos only need a little bit of cropping and/or a slight tweak to the contrast-levels.


----------



## zuluclayman

some more shots from my city walkabout - a couple of Art Deco facades:



















and some derelict buildings:


----------



## sandman55

Hi zulu unfortunately the last ones are locked. The post office is so clear and crisp, the lovely blue sky makes a good contrast.

@ DF good shots of the sea wall and it's interesting to see such shots of other places, a tour from my lounge chair :grin: also if you want gimp you don't need to have Ubuntu it's also available for windows. GIMP - CNET Download.com I prefer my Photoshop only because I am used to it nothing wrong with Gimp.


----------



## zuluclayman

@ sandy -fixed them/it - was trying out linking to Zenfolio but wasn't working properly? good old Photobucket works :smile:


----------



## sandman55

Two great old buildings zulu and that shot of the third one did that happen after the earthquake? It's surprising it is still standing :grin: Those graffiti artists though they might be breaking the law, have talent. All great shots.


----------



## zuluclayman

No - unfortunately the main street of Newcastle (Hunter Street) has many derelict buildings - the large shopping centres and general westward trend of new suburbs has left the CBD very shabby looking with many buildings unoccupied and with a number of owners/developers falling off the financial cliff, a dysfunctional council who think they can turn back time (by opposing almost every development application) and a few geographical/logistical problems it seems to be continuing in this decline.

The old Post Office is a perfect example - a beautiful old building that was sold to a private developer from Sydney who submitted a couple of DA's to council who promptly knocked him back, he lost interest, the building slowly decayed and became rodent infested (winged and 4 legged), a haven for vandals and vagrants/homeless/squatters. The state government was finally convinced to buy it back with the view to developing/renovating it - that was 2-3 years ago and nothing has happened - it's a waste of a great building. 
I am not a rabid National Trust-er - I like our old buildings and would like to see some more of them re-purposed here in Newcastle but also like new architecture, new developments - something for future Novocastrians to look back on as historic - our council and many citizens seem to want to keep Newcastle frozen in a time warp 

rant over :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Great pics there Zulu, that old PO intrigued me so much for the rest of the building, I looked it upon Google-Earth Street-View :laugh: 'tis a spectacular building indeed, a pity it's wasting away so badly though :sigh:

I hope you were using a long lens for the 1st of the derelict buildings pics, that brickwork looks far from safe to be up close with it :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> I hope you were using a long lens for the 1st of the derelict buildings pics, that brickwork looks far from safe to be up close with it :grin:


My thoughts entirely .. many very interesting places that i would like to visit but my own safety comes first.

As many others have said .. It;s great to see how people live in other parts of the world, where they live and what is happening in those environments. It also shows that the throw away world we live in is not limited to domestic purchases but also to local buildings and landmarks .. and it's a worldwide epidemic ..


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - the broken brickwork was taken with my 15-85mm so I was up close with it - figured if it had stood for a long time (most likely since the building that stood where the empty space of the other pic was knocked down) it would stand a little longer while I snapped a pic or two.
I was more worried about:
a) needle stick injuries - the vacant lot and the remains of that building are a haven for the city's junkies
b) broken glass cuts - along with the junkies go the homeless heavy drinkers who aren't well known for their tidiness
c) assault by the above-mentioned residents - luckily it was mid morning and they were either passed out in the dim recesses of the derelict buildings or wandering the streets


----------



## yustr

Just a wee dusting...


----------



## zuluclayman

wow - front steps have become a mini ski jump/ramp - there would be a fair weight sitting on the roof too - hope all is OK there, looks very pretty but I should imagine it could become quite an inconvenience if it goes on for any length of time.


----------



## sandman55

A nice picture yustr.


----------



## WereBo

Definitely a beautiful pic yustr, it's a pity that Christmas has been and gone, that would make a beautiful card :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Now that's what I call a wintery setting !! :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman

some b&w versions from the series of my city walkabout I posted before - last one has an inadvertent self portrait :smile:


----------



## sandman55

Nice zulu and I see you got my boat as well. Oh and who was that masked man? :grin:


----------



## WereBo

It's amazing how B&W photos seem to 'concentrate' the detail in photos :laugh:

I really like the reflection in #3, it looks like a ghost rising out of the floor









:grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

> It's amazing how B&W photos seem to 'concentrate' the detail in photos


yep - once the distracting colours have gone the b&w throws the detail at you :smile:



> I see you got my boat as well


take your pick sandy - those from the previous pic or one of these - the one next to the yellow one looks pretty flash:










I parked here somewhere - which one is it?


----------



## sandman55

zuluclayman said:


> yep - once the distracting colours have gone the b&w throws the detail at you :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> take your pick sandy - those from the previous pic or one of these - the one next to the yellow one looks pretty flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I parked here somewhere - which one is it?


I would like to be able to afford to run it :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

nice half moon out tonight - had Venus for company this evening - it's the blurry dot :smile:


----------



## sandman55

What can I say? Great shot zulu so, clear.


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks sandy - I like the way the craters show toward the dark side - makes it almost look like it's crumbling on the edge


----------



## buccaneer

Wheee! lovely pic! Was it taken by a really long lens sir? If I may ask, could you tell me the iso/fstop etc please?


----------



## yustr

A little guy waiting his (her?) turn at the feeder.


----------



## buccaneer

That is a really nice pic sir Could you please tell me the settings used sir? (Just trying to educate myself about the settings hehe).


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics both ray:

@ Zulu - That's one of the clearest pics I've seen for a long time, without the camera attached to a telescope or a massive lens, excellent detail. I see the autofocus doesn't quite reach Venus though..... :grin:

@ yustr - You've framed the bird beautifully and the DoF is totally spot on.


----------



## yustr

This guy kept a watchful eye out while his new bride had a bit of lunch:



















All shot with my 200mm (equivalent to 300mm)

First: @ 1/1000 sec F11
Second: 1/350 sec F11
Previous: @ 1/750 F8
All at iso 100


----------



## Done_Fishin

as usual great photo's and I am going very green with envy .. 

saw an owl in flight tonight which then rested on the edge of a roof of an apartment block at the side of a park. max zoom with my camera and it was still just a dark blob! I was asked what I was photographing, so explained I had seen it fly and perch at the edge of the roof. It looked like a cat from where we were standing .. then suddenly it dropped over the edge, spread wings glided and flapped towards and into some trees. I never even got a chance to span the flight and attempt a shot .. 

This was the best I got and it's nothing .. especially when compared to the bird above and the moon before before it !


----------



## zuluclayman

@ bucaneer - the moon shot was taken with these settings:

lens: Canon 70-300mm @ 300mm - on a crop sensor camera such as my Canon 60D, 300mm becomes 300mm x 1.6 = 480mm equivalent

f5.6 @ 1/100th sec, ISO 200 - noise was cleaned up in Photoshop and some sharpening added and levels adjusted. 

@ WereBo - yep, while the focus was set for infinity it has a finite reach :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

@ DF - The pic might not be much but you saw it and the photo is a good reminder of the memory of it :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman

while not strictly photography, it's made with a camera :smile:

I went in to the harbour last night - tide must have been right for shipping movements as 3 ships entered port in a row while I was there - the tugs were busy. I caught the middle one, the first I missed trying to find a park near a good station. the last the light was fading fast.

https://vimeo.com/59954938


----------



## Done_Fishin

Even though I know that I don't have the ability with my P&S to grab *ALL* the shots I want .. that *NEVER* stops me from trying :smile: one day I will strike lucky !! 

OR perhaps a family member or close friend will donate something a little better for those more difficult shots .. we live in hope :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

A nice bit of video there Zulu, it seems you're putting your tracking/sliding-rail to good use :laugh:

@ DF - I know what you mean, I've noticed a very bold fox on patrol where Mrs WereBo works, so I took my camera with me when I drove over to collect her, t'other evening. I got him nicely framed, the camera braced against the car-door and flash set to auto - The only thing I forgot was to actually open the window! The flash went off and the reflections blinded me, ruined the shot and scared the fox away :grin:

Good luck with the wait... :laugh:


----------



## buccaneer

Ty Yustr and Zuluclayman, for posting the settings. 

@ Yustr: Sir, what's that bird with the vivid red plumage? I love it!

@zuluclayman: You can set the focus to infinity sir?:ek: How do you do that?


----------



## zuluclayman

on the barrel of your lens you should see something like this:










many lenses are best set to just before infinity for the deepest Depth of Field as they don't always focus their best at the complete end of their range


----------



## buccaneer

Ohhh my lenses dont have that scale. Must be because they are the cheap versions. I'll have to read up on that hmmm!


----------



## sinclair_tm

Wow, I had no idea this part of TSF was here. I might have to start hanging out here some now that I have truly entered the world of digital photography. I've always loved taking photos, and dreamed of owning my own SLR. In the late 90's I was able to by a used Canon AE-1 (Don't think it was the program, will have to check tonight.) with a 50mm f1.8 FD lens and a FL zoom lens (think 55-135, but can't remember, also will have to check.), and a focal doubler. I bought a Vivitar zoom lens (28mm-80mm ish. Boy, my memory is really bad now! ) with macro which became my primary lens. I used it for a number of years, and loved it. I lusted after the Minolta Maxxum HTsi Plus and was saving my pennies for one. Then digital came and Minolts left the camera market and film got expensive to buy and develop and life happened and my Canon get shelved. I've always wanted to get back shooting with a decent camera, but the price kept me out. I had lenses, but they are useless on modern cameras. Then last year I learned about micro four thirds. The price was still up there, but I could use my old glass. Then early this year blessed Google gave me a post in my reader feed about a killer price on the Panasonic DMC-GF5KK (Still found here, 1/2 price! ). So a quick check with my wife, and I impulsed bought with a 64 gig SD card. So far I like it. Getting used to shooting with the LCD takes some getting used to, and not having a hot shoe for my nice flash is a bummer, but the price was too good. I'm still waiting for the adapter for my Canon glass, but the 14-42mm lens isn't bad. It doesn't have the heft I'm used too, but I think I will enjoy it. I've already bought two mFT lenses, the Pany3D lens (also on super heavy discount) and the Oly body cap lens. We'll see how I like shooting with the old glass to see if I get any more in the future. Hopefully I can hang here more and post some pics, and get you guys to help with experimenting with 3D. Now I've got to relearn (Remembering isn't in the cards.) what I learned over a decade ago, and hopefully have a nice shot or two in my life of digital photography. I'll try to remember to post my equipment tonight after I get home.


----------



## zuluclayman

welcome to The Corner sinclair :wave: - look forward to seeing some pics.

You'll find/have already found there are cheapish adapters out there for using most lenses on most mounts - some just work better than others - I've heard tales of sloppy fits with movement, electronics not working full time etc but at the low prices of some of these adapters they're almost a kind of throwaway item.

I use a Canon 60D that replaced my Olympus E500 so have some spare kit lens glass - I bought better quality glass with my Canon and so it sits on a shelf at the moment.


----------



## sinclair_tm

zuluclayman said:


> I use a Canon 60D that replaced my Olympus E500 so have some spare kit lens glass - I bought better quality glass with my Canon and so it sits on a shelf at the moment.


If the glass needs a new home...

I wanted to get a Canon Rebel of some kind as they were on the lower end of the price range, but after learning the mFTs would use my glass, as well as just about any glass of the last 50 years, and found the Panasonic kit for $300 USD, I jumped into the mTF world head first. Afterward I learned that Oly has the IS on the body while Pany has it lens side. Oh well, not really a big deal for me since I learned before IS, so I'm not missing anything. But I'm looking forward to collecting old glass and using it (well any glass actually will work with the right adapter). And maybe someday I'll have the money and desire to jump into the big boy DSLR world.


----------



## satrow

buccaneer said:


> @ Yustr: Sir, what's that bird with the vivid red plumage? I love it!


That's a male Northern Cardinal, the image below it is of a female.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Okay, posted here. Hope you all like reading. Gosh, I'm rather long winded today.


----------



## WereBo

Hi sinclair and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave: I'd also love to get into the DSLR world but can't justify the costs of all lenses, the longer ones anyway - I'm still happy with my* Fuji SD2500HD* 'Bridge'-Camera though, with it's 18X zoom (equiv. to a 35mm 27mm-420mm) and excellent macro facilities :grin:


----------



## MartyF81

The thing with DSLR's is that you stick with a brand, and then build the parts up over the years. I have built my collection of glass over many years.

Here is my glass if you want to take a look: ABOUT ME & MY PHOTOGRAPHY |


----------



## sinclair_tm

My brother has a Kodak version of one of those, and my dad did too (until it broke). I thought about it, but the desire to use my glass has kept me from buying anything until now. I like having a long zoom too, which is why I can't wait to try my 55-135mm lens on my mFT Pany. It has a 2x crop factor, so 270mm, and then I have the FD 2x converter, for a total zoom of 540mm! And when I save up, I'm going to try to score a 300 or 500mm zoom from ebay in either FL/FD mount of T-mount since I have a FD to T-mount adapter.


----------



## yustr

Another visitor to our yard: Downy Woodpecker










200mm F11 1/90 Sec iso 400


----------



## sandman55

Nice yustr to see birds from the other side of the big ball.


----------



## WereBo

Lovely pic all round yustr


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple of images from a walk through a leafy innercity suburb of Newcastle (Cook's Hill)


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! That 1st pic is definitely a wall-hangar







- The exposure is spot-on, just showing the light through the leaves and on the path, to just show the textures on the left. The path rising back into the distance through the light and dark patches leads the eye perfectly - I love it ray:

Those trees in #2 are phenomenal, do you know what they are?


----------



## zuluclayman

As far as I know they are Hills fig trees - many streets around Cook's Hill and some other parts of Newcastle were planted with them in the 30's
There was a huge uproar with protestors chaining themselves to trees, police intervention and more when Council finally (after many months discussion, protest, consultant's reports etc) decided to chop 14 similar trees down in a nearby street because they were a danger to the public - consultant aborists had said limbs were unstable, the root ball was too small and misshapen due to pipeworks. 
The 14 are now gone and some others around town are being assessed.
I was sorry to see the old trees go - Laman St was a beautiful avenue/cavern - who knows if it was the right thing to do - the consultant aborists on both sides of the discussion argued vehemently for their stance.
more on the topic here and here, the website of the group that was formed to try to save the figs from the chop


----------



## WereBo

A sad end for such magnificent trees :sigh: - We had a similar scene nearby when a small industrial-park was demolished to make way for new flats. Creek Road (one of the main feed-routes into London) was lined both sides with 'London Plane' (excellent for absorbing air-pollution), which were removed to allow the construction to proceed, but with the promise the trees would be replaced. The building's now finished but because the flats were built closer to the road, there's no room for the trees to be replanted, apart from a few struggling saplings in an enlarged 'window-box' built into the flats :angry:


----------



## yustr

Playing around with my 50mm Macro

Christmas Cactus in bloom


----------



## yustr

Another visitor waiting for a spot at the feeder


----------



## Done_Fishin

Love the flowers and that visitor looks like he was cut & pasted into the picture, excellent focus & DOF ! Only thing that I note (and the bird is at fault for not posing properly) is the background coloration and bordering close to the beak. I'd say that the photo would make a great subject for Donalds "out of frame" tutorial removing the (to me) offending colour blends and leaving the bird to poke it's head out into the world beyond.


----------



## zuluclayman

@ DF - dang birds, never sit where you want them to :smile:

@ yustr - love the macro flower shots, especially the second one - the reds are superb against that dark background


----------



## Solidify

Just wanted to share some photos of me.

Me with family and a friend at Parc Safari.













































_Me on the far right._


----------



## WereBo

Hi Solidify, it's nice to be able to put a face to a name :wave:

Lovely shots of a fine-looking 'Aberdeen Angus' (they taste great too, as steaks :grin - I like the lion shots too, with the 'King of the Jungle' looking down on his subjects.... :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Great shots all round guys I like the tunnel effect zulu. It's a shame about your Plane trees WereBo. Lovely colours yustr, and we have those sparrows here, they were introduced and are a pest I'm afraid. They like other introduced birds replace our native birds. Nice animal shots Solidify I think those bulls are Scottish bulls


----------



## Solidify

Thanks guys. And WereBo, my _name_ is Kevin by the way.


----------



## WereBo

Hi Kevin :wave: :grin:

@ Sandy - Yep they're originally Scottish bulls :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

So there I was yesterday taking photo's of flowers during my ride home when I saw this beautiful natural arrangement at the side of the road 

*1.)*









*2.)*
*Not sure what this is .. a cross between a "Bunny Rabbit" & an Orchid *










*3.)*
*spotted the bees pollinating the flowers *










*4.)*
*when it suddenly took off as I was taking a 2nd shot but instead of heading away as they usually do, this one came to see what was going on* :laugh:


----------



## yustr

It's tough to capture something in flight - and you did it brilliantly. As much as you pnie over our DSLR's, your P&S probably allowed this shot better than ours. I know I wouldhave been in macro mode and the DoF is so narrow that the little worker would have been terribly out of focus.

Well done.


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmmm, beautiful photos DF, it's a wonderful reminder of what decent weather looks like :grin: - As yustr says, very well done with the bee-shots, they're excellently taken ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

nice close-ups DF - do like the bunny rabbit/orchid cross :smile: as much for your description of it as for the actual flower - very fluffy one isn't it.


----------



## sandman55

Nice colour DF and those daisies white and purple look like some my wife has.
Edit: Not sure if she still has the purple ones.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I think those "daisies" are called Margaritas .. but I could be confusing the flower with the name of a drink :laugh: .. I love the look of the flowers in the wild of the city .. shame so many people don't realise what a blessing they are, planting a few different species for me to photograph .. actually saw some bluebells and dwarf daffodils last Sunday in a friends garden .. but was unable to get close to photograph.. maybe another time 

Thanks for all the kind comments .. I know I have a long way to go yet in learning how to do proper photo editing ..


----------



## WereBo

There is a 'Margarita' flower (member of the Chrysanthemumumum family) but the stems/leaves are usually a lot darker - They could be a variation but then, that could just be our UK ones









Still, just as long as they know who they are.... :grin:


----------



## joeten

Hi guys don't know if any of you would be interested in this but thought I may as well post it for you and leave you to decide for yourselves TSR Watermark Image Software - Photo protection using watermarks, freeware for personal use.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Just what I needed .. shame that it doesn't work in Linux .. I'll have to check it out using wine ... Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## joeten

What about this https://sites.google.com/a/landyman...atermarking-batches-of-photos-in-ubuntu-linux
Free Watermark Linux Downloads: Watermark Image Software by Watermark Image Software, Watermark image by TSR Soft and More
3 Free and Easy Ways to Watermark Your Images Offline
as other options and your most welcome to the links


----------



## sinclair_tm

Can't you just use layers then flatten in PS or Gimp?


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm still trying to figure out how to use layers .. been looking at youtube videos for GIMP and it all looks so easy, however when you are starting at zero level, I am sure that there are some things that are "known" but not being told .. will battle on checking out what I can glean from the training videos .. then maybe I will realise the missing links 

The watermark software for Linux looks interesting but it does say "affordable" .. not to mention that the English in the description is terrible .. reminds me of e-mails that I always steer clear of .. 

thanks for the suggestions though, patience is my middle name and I prefer to wait for the right package rather than dive in and regret it later . Much appreciate all help given here 

:wave:


----------



## clusterballer

Done_Fishin said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to use layers .. been looking at youtube videos for GIMP and it all looks so easy, however when you are starting at zero level, I am sure that there are some things that are "known" but not being told .. will battle on checking out what I can glean from the training videos .. then maybe I will realise the missing links
> 
> The watermark software for Linux looks interesting but it does say "affordable" .. not to mention that the English in the description is terrible .. reminds me of e-mails that I always steer clear of ..
> 
> thanks for the suggestions though, patience is my middle name and I prefer to wait for the right package rather than dive in and regret it later . Much appreciate all help given here
> 
> :wave:


I've been using gimp for several years and that's where I learned how to use layers and still use it for sizing pics,changing extension or just fixing a photos appearance.Gimp is said to be similar to photoshop and theirs lots of add ons to make it better as you learn it.


----------



## sinclair_tm

As I am taking more photos, and experimenting with the world of post processing, I want to post these online here and other places. So I was thinking, should we start a sticky thread for the soul purpose of sharing images? A TSF Gallery. Or do we have one that I don't know about?


----------



## WereBo

We don't have a gallery as such, previously, we've just started a thread on either set 'themes' or various places/events we've been to - A browse through the older index-pages should show what we've had previously, I can remember a couple of themes we've had, 'Unloved Things' and 'Reflections' for 2.


----------



## sinclair_tm

I've seen other forums that did have thread for certain subjects, but we are too few here at TSF for that, IMHO. I think it'd be nice to make a sticky tread in this sub forum where we are free to post our photos, whatever the subject (and following the rules), for others to see and comment. Basically, I'd like a place to show off to my friends :winkgrin:.


----------



## WereBo

I've posted a thread in the staff-room about merging some of the large amount of stickies already there, but otherwise it seems a good idea


----------



## joeten

I would expect a tidy up would be a good thing as would merging, maybe a idea to do it between a couple of you just to have someone to bounce off of


----------



## sinclair_tm

WereBo said:


> I've posted a thread in the staff-room about merging some of the large amount of stickies already there, but otherwise it seems a good idea


I guess I could of done that... :facepalm:


----------



## WereBo

Not to worry, the 'perks' of being a fairly newby Mod is asking everyone for suggestions... :grin: (PM to GtP has been sent, requesting further input :wink)


----------



## zuluclayman

not really one for the gallery - just a bit of fun:

I used to be a potter, made mugs, bowls etc as well as other stuff - as a result I kinda like cups/mugs and have a few in the cupboard - I'm about to have to move house (rental I live in has been sold) and have been clearing lots of accumulated stuff out - I've been here 10 years and, boy can you collect some junk in that time!
I was looking at my cup/mug collection and realised that though I have quite a few I rarely drink from anything but my daily mug - do you have a favoured cup/mug? mine is similar to the flat bottomed ones with the leaf pattern you can see stacked either side of my hand - they were my staple mug I made for my pottery business - made thousands of them & now I use one of them when I have other interesting ones there - go figure!


----------



## sandman55

They have a good handle zulu even a place for your thumb, with a handle like that you would have had a good market from people with disabilities like arthritis.


----------



## WereBo

My favouritest mug is a freebie I got from the Science-Museum, up in London back in the late 90's - At room temperature it's a plain black mug, but when hot liquid is poured in, it turns a creamy-white colour with close-up photos of insect heads.... (I did say it's from the Science Museum :laugh

I love it 'cos I can see at a glance exactly how much tea is left in it, and whether it's hot, cold or warm :grin: - I'd just finished my tea when I read this, so I've used hot water instead. Yes, I know the insides need a good clean, my excuse is that it adds to the flavour..... :whistling: :laugh:

Empty....











1/2-way.....











Full.......


----------



## zuluclayman

@ sandy - they were popular with picnickers, floor sitters, yachties too because they had a wide, flat bottom they were very stable ...and the trim bit on the bottom acted as a mini-saucer

@ WereBo - nice - there used to be T-shirts that were temp sensitive too, made for some interesting viewing at times in summer :smile:


----------



## yustr

zuluclayman said:


> ...I was looking at my cup/mug collection and realised that though I have quite a few I rarely drink from anything but my daily mug - do you have a favoured cup/mug? mine is similar to the flat bottomed ones with the leaf pattern you can see stacked either side of my hand - *they were my staple mug I made for my pottery business - made thousands of them* & now I use one of them when I have other interesting ones there - go figure!


You could always send one to each of your TSF friends. :dance: Hate to see them go to waste. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

a strange but true mug story:

I never kept a full set of the mugs I made thousands of - they were a good seller so what came out of the kiln went to the shops, except for any seconds - ones with small flaws I kept for use in our house. Over time they get broken, chipped, lost etc so had one or two mismatched seconds.

I gave up potting about 10-11 years ago.

A year or so ago I was wandering through a weekly flea market,on my way to get some bread and spotted a set of six of me-made mugs & a me-made small vase, stopped asked the seller how much for the mugs - was told a small amount (can't remember but around $5-10) for the six & the vase (I wholesaled the mugs to shops for $4.50 ea) - I explained I made them, she said she had never used them, wanted them purely for decorative purposes.
So I bought them and now have a previously unused second hand set of my own mugs for way less than I sold them to the shop this lady had bought them from :smile:

Life is strange at times


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehehe... True words indeed :laugh:

Back during the mid-late 80's, I'd taken over a spare bedroom for my wood-turning workshop, making candlesticks, plates, goblets etc; along with (eventually) X000's of wooden lace-bobbins for Mrs WereBo's new 'hobby'. When we went online in the late 90's, she found various lace-making web-sites and chat-groups etc; some of who's members are still close friends today, they're also the folks who bought the X000's of bobbins between 'em all :grin:

Last year, Mrs WereBo received a rather amusing email from her chum in S Carolina, saying her daughter had been to visit from somewhere else in America and, after a rather 'heated debate', the daughter is now learning lace-making.... 

The reason? The mother was going to donate her stuff to a lace & craft museum in her 'Last Will & Testament', when she finally left the building - Her daughter said they're too beautiful to either give away or sell 'cos they're family-heirlooms, so she's now learning how to use them too :grin:


The bobbins..... (The markings aren't very clear, but that's a 6" ruler by the side, for scale)












Some other lace-making tools (A.K.A. 'Proddy Things')....











1 of the plates I turned from a chunk of Yew - It's rather impractical 'cos the wood is toxic :nonono:










Back of the plate......











A wooden fruit-bowl, turned from 'Spalted' Beech - Spalted means fungus-infected, which gives the black patterning. This is safe 'cos the fungus is harmless to humans and is sealed under the polish.....


----------



## joeten

Nice Bo, could think of a few folks I could serve food to on that plate


----------



## yustr

joeten said:


> Nice Bo, could think of a few folks I could serve food to on that plate


Assume you're talking about the Yew bowl. In which case; Me too! Perhaps you can pass it on when they're done passing on. :grin:


----------



## joeten

I think it will go under the your bowl instead no point warning them


----------



## sandman55

Nice WereBo


----------



## WereBo

Thanks guys - I miss the wood-turning, though I don't miss the time spent clearing the dust/shavings up.... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

I have recently completed a wood work project for my wife's birthday it was going to cost an arm and a leg for contractors to do it and I hadn't worked with melamine chipboard before but I got some good advice on this wood working forum Woodwork Forums and made it myself also I bought the doors and benchtop ready made which is what the contractors would have done and I stained the doors which are Tasmanian Oak


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice !!!


----------



## joeten

Nice cabinet Sandman


----------



## WereBo

As above, I do love a natural wood-grain, as opposed to being 'printed' on plastic










I just noticed in my pic of the 'Proddy things' (#2) above, should I give myself an infraction for advertising Russell Hobbs....









:grin:


----------



## yustr

WereBo said:


> As above, I do love a natural wood-grain, as opposed to being 'printed' on plastic


A friend: "Jaguar; after 60 years of trying they've finally figured out a way to make real wood look like plastic."


----------



## WereBo

- That's about right :laugh:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks Guys


----------



## GZ

Well done, Sandy!


----------



## sandman55

Thanks GZ I got a lot of pleasure out of making it.


----------



## joeten

Guys if your in the market for learning CS4 there is a short time deal here Photoshop CS4 Graphic & Web Design Course 86% off be sure to check any small print


----------



## WereBo

Reading through the T&C, it looks like you'll be getting lots of 'money-off' offers in your Inbox, you can opt-out when you wish, but you'll likely have to opt out of every company that sends 'em - Then again, for the savings, it could be worth it if you have a good spam-filter, or filter them to a separate folder.

The only 'large-print' limitation seems to be 'Not compatible with Safari internet browser - Internet Explorer or Mozilla Firefox required.'

I've no intention of getting PhotoShop, but it's a good price for the amount of info it's advertising.


----------



## joeten

Bo I reckoned there would be something but I suppose you could use a throw away mail address and leave them to send whatever or as you said very swiftly unsubscribe


----------



## WereBo

Yep, if you don't mind 'possibly useful' spam, it's a very excellent deal


----------



## Done_Fishin

was sent this link today about Yahoo & Flickr .. for anyone that might be interested 


Yahoo wants to make Flickr 'awesome again' | Internet & Media - CNET News


----------



## sinclair_tm

Did you look at the date on it? It's almost a year old, and it's just about the changes that everyone that uses Flickr complains about.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I hadn't noticed .. it was a link in a recent newsfeed that I had recently recieved and thought it was current .. I don't use flickr and only occasionally use my old imageshack account since I found that many uploaded photo's were no longer accessible .. sorry for the wasted time ...


----------



## joeten

Here is a freebie for home users PC Image Editor is a free graphics editor with a lot of features of a professional photo image editing program.
will give it a try myself when I move the pics from the phone camera no idea what I can do with them but should be fun learning


----------



## sinclair_tm

Sad, it's Windows only, and doesn't read any RAW formats.


----------



## joeten

Yeah I have not found anything yet for you


----------



## sinclair_tm

That's okay. I've been doing well with iPhoto, The Gimp, Luminance HDR, and GraphicConverter. At some point I'll spring for Aperture and call my software package good.


----------



## joeten

Cool glad your getting things to work well


----------



## zuluclayman

the photographer caught in the act - this night there were 2 photographers at The Drawing Room - I ususally much prefer to be behind the lens, not in front - thanks stewart! :smile:

Flickr photostream is by an aquaintance (and an excellent photographer) who also comes to the Drawing Room occasionally to take pics of the models

genevieve @ the drawing room | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## WereBo

WOW! A prolific photographer too, I don't know how many hundreds of pics I like, whilst skipping the horse-racing ones, but I had to give up after 45 minutes :laugh:


----------



## hamrecycling

Very nice pictures all


----------



## WereBo

Thank you hamrecycling and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:


I went for another wander around Greenwich yesterday, taking advantage of a lovely sunny day with lots of fluffy white clouds in a perfect blue sky :laugh:

Perfect for extreme skateboarders/roller-skaters perhaps? :grin:




















The old Greenwich Jetty....




















I got very excited when I saw these birds soaring over the mooring on the Thames.....











Then I got a bit closer and realised they're paper kites, not real Kites..... :sigh:











It's a sad society nowadays.... :nonono:











A pano of London (with fake kites :laugh


----------



## yustr

Not sure I'd want to dock my yacht at that pier... :grin:


----------



## WereBo

The main thing I really like about that pier, is that it looks worse than I sometimes feel, which makes me feel much better.... :grin:











Old and new towers in Greenwich....











A small river (River Ravensbourne) empties into the Thames here, forming a small area named 'Deptford Creek', complete with new housing estates etc. Part of the river bank has some wooden bracing fitted so the 'Officials' can hang a 'No Mooring' sign on it :laugh:

It didn't take long for nature to claim a home....






































Stand by to repel the Northern Heathens..... :laugh:











The 'mock-kite' with the entrance to the 'Isle of Dogs Thames foot-tunnel' hiding in the trees, on t'other side of the Thames (The name 'Isle of Dogs' came about 'cos that's where Henry VIII kept his kennels for his hunting-hounds, centuries ago :wink


----------



## WereBo

Approaching the Cutty Sark and gardens, I noticed this tree hanging on for dear life.....




















From the few weedy plants last year, the gardens have grown beautifully...




















3 guesses what this guy is doing.... :laugh:











A wonderful bit of knot-work....











Crane-geometry....











On to Greenwich Park, the scene is totally different from this time last year, when the 2012 Olympics were being held here - Taken this year....











Taken last year....


----------



## sinclair_tm

Not to complain, as the images are great, but we do have a gallery thread to post in. You made it WereBo. :winkgrin:


----------



## WereBo

Oooops I'd forgotted about that









Next time.... :grin:


----------



## joeten

With age comes challenges Bo now what was I saying


----------



## WereBo

The Sweet-Chestnut trees did well this year, Several park visitors almost got a souvenir hole-in-the-head as the seed-pods were dropping....




















A 'Tree-ship' (It's actually the wind-vane on one of the Royal Observatory domes....











Some bits of Ancient Trees.....


----------



## Done_Fishin

Some nice photo's there werebo .. thought you'd actually photographed the Flying Dutchman too!! Love those tree pics .. especially the gnurly bits ..


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Frank, the park has loads of ancient trees like those. They've each got their own real character to them :grin: - Back when we had the hurricane during the late 80's, several of the old trees were up-rooted - I enquired about obtaining some of the wood for my wood-turning hobby, but they'd already been 'claimed', I never did find out by whom... :sigh:


Finally, the tea-room in the park, food's not much but they brew a grand mug o tea....


















The dovecot and wind-vane.....











The 'Emirates Air Line' a couple of miles down-river....











Looking up towards London, with the Thames curving towards Tower-Bridge....











Some beautiful brick and stone-work, plus the ship seen in the earlier photo.....





























I don't know what the plant is, but the flowers are beautiful....




















I've found it impossible to walk by the Cutty Sark without taking at least 1 pic of the grand old lady - Yes, that guy is still stuck up in the rigging...... :laugh:











A passing yacht, one of the very few that was using sail, rather than it's engine.....











Lastly, the Greenwich cat trying to work out how to catch the gulls on the water.....


----------



## yustr

How many photos have ever been taken? The results may surprise.

LINKY


----------



## WereBo

Only 380 billion/year? I'd better recharge my batteries.... :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Some excellent shots there Bo. Not being a regular here, what camera(s) are you using?


----------



## WereBo

Hi John :wave:

It's a (now outdated) *Fuji Finepix S2500HD* - It's a strange beastie that seems to share a strange destiny with my car, every time I save up to replace it with a later (and fully working) model, the car needs something repairing.... :grin:

Sadly, it got well soaked last year when a motorist drove through a massive puddle and literally threw a wall of muddy water over me and my camera. I managed to dry the camera out and it still takes excellent pics, but the zoom-lever occasionally jams, making fast shooting tricky at best :sad:


----------



## sandman55

Some great pics here WereBo I haven't been to this thread since before we went on holidays start of July.


----------



## WereBo

Thanks Sandy, it's been a 'silly' year unfortunately, every time I planned a day or few hours to go out, either the weather, hospital, local doctor or local 'JobCentre' plotted against me.... :sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

WereBo said:


> Hi John :wave:
> 
> It's a (now outdated) *Fuji Finepix S2500HD* - It's a strange beastie that seems to share a strange destiny with my car, every time I save up to replace it with a later (and fully working) model, the car needs something repairing.... :grin:
> 
> Sadly, it got well soaked last year when a motorist drove through a massive puddle and literally threw a wall of muddy water over me and my camera. I managed to dry the camera out and it still takes excellent pics, but the zoom-lever occasionally jams, making fast shooting tricky at best :sad:


I used to have a Fuji Finepix myself until some kind person relieved me of it. The most upsetting thing was the pictures of our run to Spain that I lost. Finances have forced me to buy a Canon PowerShot. It takes excellent pics though. What really upsets me is that I've a Canon A1 in excellent condition, complete with a range of Canon lenses, but no one wants a 35 mm camera these days, plus it's very bulky.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Too bad you are on the wrong side of the pond, or else I'd relieve you of that glass.


----------



## sandman55

WereBo said:


> Thanks Sandy, it's been a 'silly' year unfortunately, every time I planned a day or few hours to go out, either the weather, hospital, local doctor or local 'JobCentre' plotted against me.... :sigh:


You will just have to quietly slip out when no one is looking :grin:


----------



## WereBo

That would be difficult in a 1st-floor flat, my downstairs neighbours would complain, along with my upstairs neighbours.....










:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

sinclair_tm said:


> Too bad you are on the wrong side of the pond, or else I'd relieve you of that glass.


Actually, the lenses will fit digital cameras, so I could sell those, but I don't know whether to sell the lenses separately, or sell the whole caboodle, complete with it's briefcase-sized aluminium carrying case to an enthusiast. It originally belonged to my father and when he bought it, the body alone was £400. Altogether he spent about £1000 on it.


----------



## joeten

Is this it John Canon A1 Camera | eBay I suspect the lens could be worth more on their own.


----------



## sandman55

WereBo said:


> That would be difficult in a 1st-floor flat, my downstairs neighbours would complain, along with my upstairs neighbours.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

joeten said:


> Is this it John Canon A1 Camera | eBay I suspect the lens could be worth more on their own.


This is the one. Cannon A1 Camera Complete Photographers Kit | eBay Current bid £1.04. I'd rather keep it than let it go for next to nothing.


----------



## joeten

I knew it had all the bits it was just the camera I was clarifying, as they do seem to be pretty cheap but lenses should hopefully command a better price, and you can sell the case separate also so might get more that way.
there are a few at differing prices Canon A1 Lens | eBay I suppose it is dependent on what folks are willing to pay.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Actually, unless it's a fast and rare lens, the old Canon FL/FD glass is dirt cheap. I know you can get an adaptor to use the lenses on digital cameras. I have one already to use my old Canon glass I had with my AE-1. That's why I said I'd take it off of your hands, since I already use that mount of glass. To get the most out of the old lenses, you'll want to use a mirrorless interchangeable lens camera. Standard Canon or Nikon cameras would have the focal point of the old lens in front of the sensor, so they will not focus correctly. For that reason, "pros" that have money to pay big bucks won't buy the lenses, nor will they buy the mirrorless cameras that can use the lenses because mirrorless cameras are for amateurs. Those of us that have mirrorless don't have big bucks for lenses, so if the price gets to high, the lens won't sell, and this keeps the price down. And then there are just a few of us in the mirrorless world that like using old manual lenses. Most rather use native lenses that do all the focusing and settings for them.
If I wasn't afraid of what the cost would be to ship the set, I'd offer to take the whole kit and kabootal off of you. The I'm sure the A1 would go nicely next to my AE-1. And then if I felt like going old school, I'd have two bodies to shoot with.


----------



## JohnthePilot

I think if they are going so cheaply I'd rather keep it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## WereBo

JohnthePilot said:


> I think if they are going so cheaply I'd rather keep it for sentimental reasons.


That's the main reason I've still kept my Praktica kit, I've had a lot more fun with it than it's present value :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

There's been a few discussions about light-painting here, in the past. Well, here's a guy who's taken it to extremes - His results vary from magical through crazy to sheer WOW!

*Photos of another dimension*

There's also videos showing the making of the photos :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Love the ones with the hands all over the place and the other with the guys feet going through one hoop whilst the torso reappears through another .. fantastic stuff, just incredible thinking about the work that must have gone into his photo's .. especially for the accuracy of what he had been doing .. although it is possible that he used lots of shots and layered them ..


----------



## WereBo

He admits to using Photoshop for some of the shots, but even then he's producing some very spectacular work. It amazed me just how much planning and choreography goes into his pics, he must have wonderful night-vision just to see what he's doing in pitch-dark, without tripping over something/someone :lol:


----------



## zuluclayman

Christmas Eve here in the Land of Oz, so to all my TSF photography friends...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Wish I had such a beautiful photo so as to return the wishes .. seems like you forgot to add the Christmas hat to the 'roo though :smile: .. perhaps you could borrow it from Donalds ??? 

likewise from me to all of you .. A very Merry Xmas and all the best for the New Year


----------



## WereBo

To echo DF's sentiments, torrential rain and floods don't make a really good Christmas photo, so here's a pic I took whilst driving around Kent, several Christmas's ago (Trying to find a hunk of Venison for Christmas dinner)... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Whose castle were you hoping to borrow that chunk from?? :laugh:

Very nice picture by the way!!


----------



## WereBo

Done_Fishin said:


> Whose castle were you hoping to borrow that chunk from?? :laugh:
> 
> Very nice picture by the way!!


Thanks DF, I was trying to find a specialist farm-shop near Sevenoaks, the main roads were clear, but the country lanes were something else again, the snow was level with the bottom of the door (and above, in places) on my old Ford Escort! Luckily, there wasn't room to skid 'cos the lanes were so narrow and were snow-banked on either side, rather like a bobsleigh-run - It was an... errmmm... 'interesting' drive :lol:

The photo was taken when we stopped at a very tempting-looking pub/restaurant, on the journey back, best meal I'd eaten all day :grin:


My ol' Escort, before we left home.....


----------



## zuluclayman

@ WereBo - I heard you were having some nasty weather WereBo - hope all is OK

@ DF - thanks DF - don't be too hard on yourself, you're taking some very nice images too


----------



## WereBo

I was lucky here, just lots of rain (washed the bird-muck off my car's bonnet :grin, winds approx 35MPH and dismally depressing dark overcast. The wind was the worst, none-stop blustery low-frequency noise from slightly 'leaky' doors and windows, my ears were permanently wanting to 'pop' and were numb by night-time - Still, that was mild to what some poor folks suffered, 2 dead, 75,000ish without power, floods and trees down on cars and buildings :sigh: - *Update link*


----------



## Done_Fishin

Someone in my family (who does sailing) sent me this link a few days ago about the weather .. looks like a tornado hovering to the north of Scotland

earth wind map

Bad weather all over the globe for some time now, makes you wonder just how much mankind *IS* to blame with all our modern technology, production methods etc .. for those living now the Good News is that Nostradamus predicts the end of the world in over a thousand years ..


----------



## sinclair_tm

Guess you may not what to hear that it's a beautiful 60°F outside right now with a slight breeze with clear blue skys. I love living in the Southwest USA.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Early morning photo's .. up at 5 am, out at 6 am for Tech Support a couple of hours cycling down the road .. Beautiful morning, mist over the fields, the sun threatening at any moment to rise above the horizon and maybe I would be in the wrong place at the right time to take photo's of the sunrise !

1.)









2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)












Some of those pictures look Grainy .. is it because I took them in low light with an EV offset ??

Is it because I played too much with post processing ?? Black point, White point, Colour enhancement? 

Is there a way to remove it or is the "cure" in the way that the pictures are taken .. ??


----------



## sinclair_tm

What ISO were you at? Hi ISO can cause grain, as well as it just being how your screen renders the images, or saving as a JPG can do that. Can you shoot and edit in RAW then saved uncompressed?


----------



## WereBo

Absolutely beautiful pics of a lovely dawn DF, the land itself appears to be coming alive, especially in #3 & #5 ray:

The zoomed-in pics appear to have the worst graining, I suspect it's the camera itself that's not too happy in low light - The graininess looks more like the sensor not being up to the task, rather than JPG compression


----------



## Done_Fishin

sinclair_tm said:


> What ISO were you at? Hi ISO can cause grain, as well as it just being how your screen renders the images, or saving as a JPG can do that. Can you shoot and edit in RAW then saved uncompressed?


here's the output from the picture data, f-stop, shutter speed, ISO etc., all photo's "metering centre weighted average", EV = -1, 314 dpi * 314dpi, bit depth 24, sRGB

unable to shoot in RAW mode & all pictures saved as jpg in camera then edited in Gimp and exported as .jpg @100% which I assume should mean very little compression loss.

I adjusted "by eye" the black & white "end points" plus in most cases Gamma to 90% before using colour enhancement, which was set back to max 30% in the event that the enhancement over enhanced (as it frequently seems to do!)

1.) 
f/6.5
1/40 sec
ISO 125
35mm focal length 130

2.)
f/2.9
1/250 sec
ISO 80
35mm focal length 31

3.)
f/4.9
1/60 sec
ISO 80
EV -1
35mm focal length 87

4.)
f/6.5
1/100 sec
ISO 125
EV -1
35mm focal length 130

5.)
f/4.4
1/125 sec
ISO 80
EV -1
35mm focal length 73

Speed & ISO look fine to me although the shots were all handheld.

I was under the impression that post processing had caused the graininess although it may just have amplified what was already there .. I guessed that colour enhancement wreaks havoc with the graininess in a picture and for that reason I tend to tweak back to 30% or less which tends to "help" make it disappear once it is noticeable. 
I remember from the days of film that high ISO films tended to get grainy over low light conditions & assume that modern cameras have a similar tendancy.


----------



## zuluclayman

Hi DF :wave:

I like #2 best - love the slimline panoramic format

your ISO figures all look good ie. not high enough to produce grain (noise)

the grain may be coming from 1 of 2 sources (or a combination of both):

sensor - the sensors in many point & shoots are quite small compared to that of a DSLR and therefore have lower light sensitivity. That combined with the relative pixel size can lead to an appearance of grain especially when compressed to jpeg in camera.

sharpening/contrast - both in camera and in post-production, these two will affect the appearance of grain. Imagine two pixels next to each other with slightly different colour and luminance values - when you (or the camera) apply sharpening and/or contrast to them they will appear to have much more different values than if left alone.


To avoid or minimise the graininess you can try a couple of things:

1) I don't know if GIMP has a "noise reduction" feature with a set of sliders or not but if it does you can play with varying the amount of noise reduction. Be careful not to go too far as it tends to make things (including skin) look like plastic - too smooth and a lack of detail.
After using noise reduction you will have to use some sharpening to bring back edge detail - again play with the sliders until happy with the result.


2) if GIMP doesn't have noise reduction you can use a small amount of Gaussian blur to smudge the grain, then sharpen edges to regain some detail


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks ZCM .. I'll check it out .. not sure about that sharpening you mention though .. there is a Sharpen/Blur tool but it never seems to do anything or I don't see it doing anything nor do I see how to switch between sharpen & blur but I'll definitely check it out in more detail.

All the images above were cropped from the originals .. not taking into account any particular size, just what looked comfortable for me and removing unwanted areas / objects at the same time.


----------



## sandman55

Nice red skys with fog DF.


----------



## zuluclayman

Rather than use a localised brush tool for sharpening or blurring, use the global commands from the Filters menu: Filters>Blur>Gaussian Blur then select an amount to blur by taste & try.
Similarly use the Unsharp mask command from the Enhance menu: Filters>Enhance>Unsharp Mask.
The brush tools are for localised use whereas the menu items work across the whole of an image or on the selected area.
You can use the blur brush tool a number of times to increase the effect and can alter the parameters in the properties box once the tool is selected. The sharpen brush tool is probably bundled with the blur tool - R click the blur tool to reveal the sharpen tool - leastwise that's how it works in Photoshop :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks again ZCM .. I'll go digging as soon as I have some time to spare & a clear head .. sometimes I feel that I need to go back to school & let someone run me through all these things, it sounds so simple yet at the same time seems like the instructions are in Chinese ... once I get the hang of it, it will (no doubt) make total sense to me. 

:wave:


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - yep I know what you mean DF - I sometimes struggle with Help menu instructions and/or software manuals - I find, being a visual kinda learner that Youtube videos or Adobe TV videos (only any use if you have Adobe products of course) work better. I often need to see something done for it to sink in to my poor addled brain. 
Other times I just play around and do it myself, which is the slow way to learn :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Yep ... That's the way I am too .. far too many instructors miss out very important parts of the lesson because they do it automatically and without realising it, thinking that EVERYONE knows as much as they do .. unfortunately that also applies to youtube videos too!


----------



## sinclair_tm

Wow, those are really low ISOs for the shots. I was expecting to see 800+. So I'd say the grain is from the camera JPG compression and the sensor. You said you cropped, did you resize up the crops afterward? That'll add grain too.


----------



## Done_Fishin

sinclair_tm said:


> did you resize up the crops afterward? That'll add grain too.



No, just cropped and exported ... the graininess was apparent before the crop .. compression may have happened when uploading to my storage point but I see no real difference in quality between my crop & the stored item


----------



## Done_Fishin

all I can say for this link is "WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


----------



## sinclair_tm

Those are very nice images.


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmm.. Beautiful pics indeed


----------



## yustr

She has a very good eye for light and composition. I guess that about covers what it takes to be a great photographer.

Oh, and having the ability to get a cat to sit in the snow long enough to snap a pic. :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Such great pics in an environment that we here don't see.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Yesterday saw me cycle, after work,down to an area near Piraeus to take photo's of the US aircraft carrier (USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77)) that is anchored off shore. 
I took my photo's and a video, uploaded to youtube and tried once again to dive in the deep end of making videos.

I learnt a lot in the process, like making sure that I use a tripod during the daytime to keep the camera horizontal, move even slower when panning whilst on max zoom and that colours seem to get lost when in video mode compared to photo mode. I used both my cameras Nikon L130 & Olympus D-745 during my trip and incorporated the photo's from both into the video. I have done a couple of other videos using the youtube video editor and I am slowly finding out how to do more ! seems like you have to learn by trial & error ... 

here's the video .. sorry about the video clip inserted that is somewhat off the horizontal .. I had a makeshift base under the camera but somehow forgot to keep it on the level as I was working.

6/3/2014 Palaio Faliro, Athens, Greece & US Aircraft Carrier - YouTube

Apart fro the horizontal, moving slow when panning and learning how to zoom in out without strange effects happening .. I welcome instructive comments


----------



## WereBo

Hi DF :wave: - Good to see you're still out snapping away :grin:

The only real niggle is the photos change too quickly, there's no time to see any detail before the next one's appeared. Apart from that it's a lot better than my 1st video attempt :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Hi Werebo, 

Thanks for your observations, I have obviously seen the photo's & video so often that I didn't notice just how little time there was to view each picture. 

Unfortunately, Youtube don't seem to have a handbook or help file on making the videos. I had found that I can alter the amount of time that each photo is on display (Youtube sets a default of 5 seconds) but I haven't found a way to set a new default period for every photo that is uploaded. 

Also, thinking about it, the transition time appears to eat into the set time, so the default 5 second period loses a default 2 second transition time, resulting in a small 3 second viewing period, when one would have thought you'd get your 5 seconds view then a 2 second transition .. I must look into that to see if I can set different defaults.

The final frames/photo's of the video were taken by the Olympus Camera and somehow I had managed to change from my "preset" mode into what they term "Magic" mode. I didn't realise this until the day after although I had wondered how the photo's taken were far more colourful than normal. It appears that they have a number of toys in this mode and the one that I defaulted to was for colour enhancement. Seems it did a better job than I can do using Gimp and I am now experimenting taking shots in this and preset mode. No doubt another video made up of my photo's will appear soon taking into account what I have learnt up to now.


----------



## WereBo

I look forward to seeing the next one









Re: Camera settings, I found I got similar results with my Fuji-cam, when using 'wrong' presets for certain subjects - I'm going to have to experiment with all the presets now, to see which does what to where.... :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Playing with photo's taken after I discovered this mode (shooting approximately the same picture in both modes) it would seem that the manufacturer has done a straight "colour enhancement" of a photo taken in automatic mode. I get very similar results to the camera just by using "auto colour" in GIMP. I'll most likely open another thread about that so as not to hijack this one too much.


----------



## yustr

GF - the different shooting modes just apply differing amounts of adjustments (saturation, contrast, white balance, etc). You can duplicate all of that and more with GIMP.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I agree, but should the result be pleasing to the eye then it saves some editing time when you get the photo on the PC.

In fact I believe that Gimp is better since you have control over the result. Applying AUTO COLOUR ENHANCEMENT using the camera results in a picture that may be OVER ADJUSTED and I haven't found a way to tweak this down as yet. In Gimp, if you think the couring is too much you just select Edit, Fade Colour Enhancement and adjust to your own desired level or totally remove the adjusted setting.


----------



## zuluclayman

You're dead right there DF - when using shooting profiles the effect is "baked in" and often can't be toned down or altered a great deal. It is the reason a lot of photographers/videographers use the most neutral setting available (in the case of video, there are many "flat" profiles available for download to use on Canaon DSLR's)
I shoot video with a flat picture style then do all my tweaking in post production. This allows for much more creative control of the final image.
In the case of stills - I shoot RAW+JPEG and edit the RAW files in Adobe Camera RAW & then Photoshop - it doesn't matter what picture style is used when shooting RAW because the RAW file contains all the data that hits the sensor and is exported before the picture style, white balance, exposure (to a degree) etc make any difference to the image.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Unfortunately I do not have a camera that is capable of shooting in RAW mode ... so I battle on with what is available ....


took some photo's a few days ago, a couple of hours after the rain had stopped. some photo's were using the enhanced program on the camera .. others were taken then manipulated by me 

hopefully this video of stills is better than the last .. what do you guys think ??

7/3/2014 Homeward Bound - After The Rain. - YouTube


----------



## joeten

DF I 'am jealous wish I had the dedication to attempt work like that some stunning shots of the flora,the time could be a little longer on some for me,just to allow the viewer that second or two more on the shots other than that I enjoyed the viewing.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I tried to make the viewing time longer, in fact I thought I had managed it, even avoiding the transition frills between photo's. Somehow though it reset itself from the 10 seconds I had put it back to the 5 second default and as yet have not been able to find a way to default to my preferences.

Strangely enough, I didn't spend too much time taking photographs. It all just seemed to happen. Once I had taken the first photo's with the scene across the sea, I moved a couple of hundred meters to a "Green" area where I knew there might be some flowers to photograph. I saw the raindrops on the leaves and tried to capture them. The camera has a fixed focal length of 5cm (about 2 inches) in macromode so I just framed and shot. I experimented by taking similar shots in normal mode & the cameras "Magic Mode" that I had also found by accident. Most of the work though was done on the PC afterwards, tweaking colours, zooming & cropping etc to see what region had the best affect/result.

In a power point presentation I had been sent some time back I was amazed to see a beautiful photo of raindrops and flowers viewable in each raindrop. I have looked for it since but unable to find it. I had always thought that the effect had been created using Photoshop or similar pasting the flower into the water droplets UNTIL I saw the results of my own photo's when I got back home .. the first zoomed in photo with the water droplets on a red flower that had just started to unfurl was an eyeopener for me! I was amazed when I zoomed in and saw the red reflections inside the raindrop. In the main photo the red is overpowering (my opinion) but the crop is quite outstanding. The one (crop) that I like best was one that was taken with the cameras enhanced colour mode. I had difficulty trying to match it using my photo editor.

As for dedication, I cycle home every day, more or less the same route which varies according to weather. I cycle 20 ~ 25 km and I am usually on the road for about an hour and a half. The time depends upon whether or not I find anything interesting to take photo's of and is rarely more than that.


I wear my backpack on my back and a pocket on each of the straps, one holds my mobile phone, the other my camera. Inside the backpack I also have a tripod & my Nikon L130 wrapped in a soft cloth safely tucked away in a plastic Tupperware type box hopefully to keep it out of harms way should I fall off my bike or get caught in a rainstorm. It's a burden though getting off the bike and taking it out so the P&S usually gets picked up first to work with. I can (in good lighting) grab the camera on the move and take shots without stopping.

I put, whatever anyone finds is good in my photo's, down to pure luck & the fact that I shoot photo's of things that I love to see! The "luck" is down to the fact that the photo turns out to be reasonable in the first place !!


----------



## joeten

I doubt this is the one but yours is as good 
Summer Rain ~ flowers, raindrops & music by Mary Hession - YouTube


----------



## WereBo

@ DF - That's one of the advantages of living in the Mediterranean, a lot of the flowers are that vivid :lol:

I'll have to look properly later, there's a fault with Youtube's internal servers at the moment, I can either look at a lot of strange letters/numbers for several screens, or watch the mini-version in your post, both not good for seeng reflections etc. :grin: - It certainly looks promising though, just from looking at the compositions etc. :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman

well done DF - some great macro shots in there - loving the ones with the water droplets


----------



## WereBo

YouTube is working now and WOW!!! They are superb shots DF, stunning reflections and excellent focus ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> I'll have to look properly later, there's a fault with Youtube's internal servers at the moment, I can either look at a lot of strange letters/numbers for several screens


Been having that here too.. thought it was my PC at work playing up since I don't have the problem from home 

if anyone wants to view the photo's with crops that I used to make the video .. you can look here 

https://www.facebook.com/don.fishin...1073741878.100003077825679&type=3&uploaded=45

hopefully, in spite of having customised it for only my viewing, the link will allow you access.


----------



## WereBo

Clicked the link and:



> *This content is currently unavailable*
> The page you requested cannot be displayed at the moment. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


WHY ME???









:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

It's probably my fault ... try this other link ...


> You can use this link to share this photo album with anyone, even if they don't have a Facebook account. Anyone with the link will be able to see your photo album.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741878.100003077825679&type=1&l=6c4d60f5c3
Click to expand...


----------



## WereBo

Aaahh that works fine thanks DF :wink: - Sheeesh! It's amazing just how much junk a lot of Greeks have on their roofs :grin:

It's nice to see the shots at leisure, time enough to study the details of the subjects. The macros are beautiful and I rather like #3/45, that jaggedy strange tree against the skyline, I had to look twice to make sure it was actually a tree and not a weird statue :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for the comments .. I still have a long way to go and I know it .. still on the first stage of photo manipulation and I am sure that a DSLR with a better macro function would help to take some more of those shots seen in the video. time will tell though whether I will ever have that luck :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Have you considered a 'Bridge-Camera', rather than DSLR? With the latest models having 40x optical zoom and higher, you have the equivalent to a camera+bag of lenses, as well as macro and (on my Fuji Finepix) 'Super-Macro'.

OK, there isn't all the extra bells-&-whistles that come with DSLR, but 'bridge-cams' are still capable of taking very excellent shots.


----------



## Done_Fishin

As I mentioned earlier, I have two cameras that I currently use and a third that is in for repair.

The one that I use most (for convenience) is an Olympus D-745 P&S which is what I used to take the photo's seen in that video & can be seen in the photo album link. It sits in a camera pouch I have attached to lefthand strap of my backpack, enabling me to access it any time I need when I am out walking or cycling. It takes 14.5megapixel photo's and has X5 analogue zoom. 
.
.








.
.
A 2nd camera, a Nikon Coolpix L310, resides inside my backpack. I think it's what you might call a 'Bridge-Camera' since it is a DSLR but with a fixed lens. It also takes 14 megapixel photo's and has X21 analogue zoom. I used this camera for my earlier video & stills of the US Aircraft Carrier, especially where close-ups were taken. Some photo's leading up to and afterwards were taken using the Olympus.










I am quite pleased with both cameras. Although I had my doubts initially about the Olympus until I got used to it.

Both cameras take very nice "Night Shots" without need for the flash function, providing I keep the camera steady enough & without the use of a tripod, which I also carry with me wherever I go but rarely use since it requires the extra effort of extraction & adjustment which detracts from the function of creativity. when I see something that I like I want immediate action & reaction to the view that I see. frequently if I return to a place I have already seen & photographed I do not have the same initial reaction to the subject as on the very first occasion .. 

I have disabled digital zoom on both cameras.

Disadvantage on both cameras is the lack of viewfinder which, due to the amount of sunshine in the area I live, can mean many wasted shots due to being unable to see the content on the LCD screen. One either wastes a shot or two OR zooms out to ensure that the content is well within the frame. This however can also mean that the picture is lost when editing & the item you wanted to capture was too small. I am thinking in terms of a universal mask that will allow me to shade the screen from the sun. There are many to choose from and I will get ideas of how to make something that caters for my needs. At the distance I hold the camera when taking photo's I need to wear glasses in order to focus on the screen so not every mask will be viable.


----------



## zuluclayman

have you thought about a loupe? there are quite a few out there that attach either magnetically (some have an adapter that screws into the tripod screw hole on the bottom of your camera) or with slightly clumsy looking bands that go around the camera body.
They act like a viewfinder, magnifying the LCD, some have diopters to allow adjustment for people (like myself) that wear glasses - my loupe doesn't have a diopter so I just built an extension from cardboard to get the lens the correct distance from the LCD screen for my eyes.

This is a cheap one - you can look around for ones to fit differing LCD screen sizes.

some more here

If you do go down the loupe road there is one thing to be very aware of:

A LOUPE IS REALLY JUST A MAGNIFYING GLASS AND AS SUCH IT CAN BE HARMFUL TO YOUR LCD SCREEN IF NOT COVERED WHEN NOT IN USE - IT WILL BURN YELLOW/GREEN MARKS PERMANENTLY INTO THE SCREEN IF SUNLIGHT IS ALLOWED TO BE FOCUSED THROUGH IT ONTO YOUR SCREEN

How do I know this? my screen has 4-5 yellow blobs permanently burnt into it from me leaving the loupe uncovered & facing direct sunlight :facepalm: - I now have a slide in cover and use it always.


----------



## WereBo

That's one thing I'm lucky with, on my Finepix, it has both a 3" screen and a (LCD) TTL-viewfinder - There are still occasions when I have to hold and operate the camera 1-handed, while using t'other hand to shade the viewfinder, though I've now gotten fairly deft at it.


----------



## Done_Fishin

@ZCM ... No I hadn't and they look quite handy ... Thanks for the tip .. I was thinking purely of a sunshade type affair like one would use on an oscilloscope to avoid bright lights reflecting off of the screen 

:wave:


----------



## WereBo

I was taking another browse of some photos I took a few weeks ago, at a friend's 65th birthday party held deep in the wilds of Kent (SE corner of the UK). Most of the pics are of various mostly unknown folks having a good time, but I'd remembered to take my tripod for a chance at some night-photography.

I managed to get approx 12 star-shots, 11 of which weren't fit to call rubbish, but 1 turned out OK, You can even see some stars :grin: - I can't remember what setting I'd used, other than a 10-second shutter speed. My fingers were frozen and frost had started forming up my tripod's legs+my feet, so I gave up and went back to the party...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Shooting the stars with recent digital cameras seems to be much harder than it used to be!

I had some success some years back with my Nikon Coolpix 4300, deep in the depths of Kent at Culverstone near Meopham. Not much around apart from Gypsies and "permanent" mobile homes plus a few bungalows and I was surprised just how well the stars were glowing in the sky of the photo. These days with more pixels and improved technology I am rarely able to repeat the event even in the darkest environment and clearest sky here in Greece. The coolpix 4300 did it with ease ...


----------



## WereBo

This was taken near Cudham, just past Biggin Hill aerodrome. It's a beautiful setting as it's in a dip in the ground and surrounded by tall trees, perfect to cut civilisation-lights on the skyline :lol:

I was surprised at the above photo at just how little noise there was in it. I checked the exif-data but the only setting I could understand was the ISO at 200. Also, having the house-lights seemed to have helped the sensor pick the appropriate settings, as I'd set the camera for shutter-priority (manual is from about 20 seconds to hellish-fast, auto is only 1/4-second or so)

I now wish I'd kept some of the star-photos instead of trashing them, There were the usual bright-stars as large fuzzy blobs, but they seemed to have blinded out the dimmer stars.

Perhaps I'll try again in warmer weather, when I can still feel my fingertips at 4:30am :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

OR ......

You could go down there BEFORE everyone goes to sleep and the frost sets in!! :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehe.... It was a friend's 65th birthday-party, waaaay too bright, crowded and noisy when it was going on :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Just a couple of silly shots to show my new mug..... :grin:

Before hot tea.....











With hot tea......











I know the focus is off slightly, the auto-focus was in a bad mood and didn't want to play, for some reason.... :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> Just a couple of silly shots to show my new mug..... :grin:
> 
> With hot tea......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the focus is off slightly, the auto-focus was in a bad mood and didn't want to play, for some reason.... :lol:


Judging by the look on your face in the MUG SHOT !!! YOU are to blame :lol:

You must have been in the HOT SEAT!! :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe.... Not that hot, the tea didn't last long enough...


----------



## WereBo

Introducing the 'Walley POS-86', 'The most advanced camera ever built'......

*Link*

Well, what can I say, other than it's well named?.... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - yes, I watched this the other day. As a frequenter of a number of video/filmaking forums I see all the excitement and palaver that comes with each NAB show & the release of a slew of cameras that can do just about everything but serve you breakfast... now there's a thought...Canon, Nikon, Black Magic Design, Panasonic execs take note!
This strikes just the right balance of sarcasm and self mockery needed at this time of year :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe..... When I saw it, the 1st thing I thought of was that it's better than the old B&W TV-cameras we used to see being wheeled around the studios, back in the 60's-70's :lol:


----------



## WereBo

100 years of Leica..... - *Link*



> In 1914 optical engineer Oskar Barnack was working for Ernst Leitz when he designed the very first Leica, the Leitz Camera, or so-called Ur-Leica. The small handheld camera, one of the first to use 35mm film, finally went into production in 1925 following a long delay caused by World War One..........
> 
> More....


And thus was born Leica :smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm

I've never understood the allure of the Leica. Sure, some of them look nice, but other cameras do just as well in the right hands.


----------



## JohnthePilot

sinclair_tm said:


> I've never understood the allure of the Leica. Sure, some of them look nice, but other cameras do just as well in the right hands.


And at a fraction of the price. :smile:


----------



## joeten

Is that not the case with most things folks get carried away with a name or price point


----------



## WereBo

I suspect, to a large extent, it's similar to choosing between a Ferrari or Lanmborghini, though with Leica, it's the history behind them. 

In practice as they guy in the video says, they're extremely quiet and unobtrusive, when snapping people at work etc. Also, Leica make superb lenses.


----------



## JohnthePilot

WereBo said:


> Also, Leica make superb lenses.


So do Zeiss and Hasselblad.


----------



## WereBo

JohnthePilot said:


> So do Zeiss and Hasselblad.


Very true, but I've never used any of their glass, whereas I did have a Leica lens in my BW-enlarger, years ago - That was perfect for showing all the flaws in my early photographic attempts.... :lol:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

Not much happening in here then since 2014, what , what?

Maybe it is time to awake this chat room. Wake it up, shake it by its corners and ask, hey, how is everyone?
Busy taking photos of the world around you? Of your garden, your loved ones, your pets?

Here is something that happened to me:
So I took my camera to be cleaned, there was some hair or fluff on the sensor, or so I thought. I read the article about cleaning it yourself, but I think: I better not...clumsy as I am.

Shop rings: camera ready. I pay up, go home, point my camera at the sky: oh no! There it is again!
I grumble to myself and wonder if I should take it back to the shop, but then I decide against it. Meh. Utilize.
So I take pictures in a way that the fluff is hidden in the landscape.

Weeeell, as I am familiarizing myself more with my a200 and discover a wheel to change the viewfinder thingy for my nearsightedness (wow, what this thing can do!) I notice that the viewfinder rubber that surrounds it is loose.
That explains it. The fluff is not on the sensor but in the view finder. And not my artful hiding hid it on the pictures, there wasn't anything to hide...hehehehe.

There. Your turn.


----------



## zuluclayman

inauditus said:


> Not much happening in here then since 2014, what , what?



some glitch in the thread has lead to all the later posts disappearing...I know there was a finite limit to the number of posts a thread could have at one time...will send admin a bug report


----------



## WereBo

I'd better find the vacuum-cleaner, if the Darkroom's been revived - I don't want any dust getting in inauditus' freshly-cleaned camera.......
















:grin:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

:grin: 
Well, just open the door cause the gale outside will sweep it in no time! 
The second storm wave has arrived and it is howling out there man!! How is it down south?

opcorn:....so. Darkroom open then, ey?


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

And on the topic of clean sensors. Ok, so my camera sensor is now super clean with that speck of hair behind the viewfinder. (I conclude the position from the fact it doesn't show on the pictures I take- and the rubber around the viewfinder being loose on top). Question, can that speck of dust/hair get to the sensor from where it is? Do i need to get this fixed, I wont if I don't have to you see because I am happy to live with it. (I am always skinned :blush


----------



## yustr

inauditus said:


> Question, can that speck of dust/hair get to the sensor from where it is? Do i need to get this fixed,


No and if it bugs you then yeah.  I'm not sure about the inner working of your a200 but generally there's no physical path that dust can travel from the view finder to the sensor. That said, on most DLSR's there's a focus screen in the main chamber with the sensor. Dust can certainly get on that and would appear to be on the view finder side of things. My camera has a removable focus screen that I occasionally take out an clean - very carefully.

With today's mirror-less cameras there's only an electronic connection between the sensor and the view finder.


----------



## WereBo

It might be an idea to find out whether the dust is outside i.e. trapped by the rubber-surround - An artist's brush or pair of tweezers should remove the offending fluff, you don't want it falling out whilst you're looking through it......

Weather today was fine, the laundry on the balcony was a lot drier than what I'd hung up in the bathroom.... :grin:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

yustr said:


> No and if it bugs you then yeah. I'm not sure about the inner working of your a200 but generally there's no physical path that dust can travel from the view finder to the sensor. That said, on most DLSR's there's a focus screen in the main chamber with the sensor. Dust can certainly get on that and would appear to be on the view finder side of things. My camera has a removable focus screen that I occasionally take out an clean - very carefully.
> 
> With today's mirror-less cameras there's only an electronic connection between the sensor and the view finder.


Cool, that puts my mind at rest. Thank you. I can live with fluff. I even got a new minolta lens, well, I say 'got'. I bought it on ebay yesterday and am waiting for it....
I like my camera and it works well despite it's age.
I also still have my 35 mm Pentax and three lenses. Not that I use it, but you know how it is. :whistling:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

:Thinkingo...wonders if my focus screen can be removed. 

:4-book:

Weather-wise today the wind has ruffled its moody hands along the mountain ridges, and in the places where the wind collected in eddies of silence and calm there the sun gave such a warm feeling to the day that the forecast of rain to come dosn't bother me at all, at all. :bgrin:

:smile:


----------



## WereBo

I've still kept my old 'Praktica BX20'+related kit too, no resale value but just too sentimental to part with it.... :grin:









Weatherwise it's been a dismal day, I had to switch the lights on when I got up, they've been on all day - No gales though......


----------



## JohnthePilot

inauditus said:


> Cool, that puts my mind at rest. Thank you. I can live with fluff. I even got a new minolta lens, well, I say 'got'. I bought it on ebay yesterday and am waiting for it....
> I like my camera and it works well despite it's age.
> I also still have my 35 mm Pentax and three lenses. Not that I use it, but you know how it is. :whistling:





WereBo said:


> I've still kept my old 'Praktica BX20'+related kit too, no resale value but just too sentimental to part with it.... :grin:


Same here. Still got my Canon A1 in its aluminium case with all accessories. The body alone cost £400 nearly thirty years ago, and now it's practically worthless. :sad:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

JohnthePilot said:


> Same here. Still got my Canon A1 in its aluminium case with all accessories. The body alone cost £400 nearly thirty years ago, and now it's practically worthless. :sad:


what about the lenses? can they be used on an Dslr?


----------



## yustr

I have a drawer full of legacy lens - some more than 40 years old - that I use on my DSLR. That's one of the main reasons I stick with Pentax - they go out of their way to make sure their old lens work. Other mfgr's old lens will usually work too but may need an adapter.

Here's my list:

28 mm
35 mm
50 mm ( I have a couple of these)
50 mm macro
55 mm
85 mm
105 mm
200 mm


----------



## JohnthePilot

inauditus said:


> what about the lenses? can they be used on an Dslr?


Yes, they can, but I haven't got one.


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

So if I were to buy a pentax body, my old lenses would fit or do I need to do research as to the compatibility??

:smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot

You can get adapters, but yes, research it a bit first.


----------



## yustr

inauditus said:


> So if I were to buy a pentax body, my old lenses would fit or do I need to do research as to the compatibility??
> 
> :smile:


If your lens are Pentax-K mount (they snap in with a 1/4 turn after aligning the red dot) then yes, they'll work on any Pentax DSLR. Depending on their age they may not have all of the electronic connections so auto exposure might not work 100% and auto-focus might not work at all.

If they're really old like some of mine, they might have fine treads rather than the K mount. In that case you'll have to buy a screw mount to K mount adapter. I strongly suggest the Pentax brand adapter over some third party version. They're costly but for some reason they just work better. LINKY

There are probably similar for other camera mfgrs too. Do your research.

One of the beauties of Pentax DSLRs is that the shake reduction function is in the camera not the lens. That means that I get a couple of f-stops help on all of my lens - legacy lens included.


----------



## WereBo

You'd need to do a bit of research, the different models had different lens-mounts over the years.

I'd like to know what happened to the '35mm-digital 'converters that was promised years ago, when digital cameras first appeared on the market. They were supposed to drop in the recess where the film-roll sat, with a plate that fitted over the film-plane.

I expect the camera-companies bought all the patents, otherwise they'd lose £millions..... :whistling:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

yustr said:


> If your lens are Pentax-K mount (they snap in with a 1/4 turn after aligning the red dot) then yes, they'll work on any Pentax DSLR. Depending on their age they may not have all of the electronic connections so auto exposure might not work 100% and auto-focus might not work at all.
> 
> If they're really old like some of mine, they might have fine treads rather than the K mount. In that case you'll have to buy a screw mount to K mount adapter. I strongly suggest the Pentax brand adapter over some third party version. They're costly but for some reason they just work better. LINKY
> 
> There are probably similar for other camera mfgrs too. Do your research.
> 
> One of the beauties of Pentax DSLRs is that the shake reduction function is in the camera not the lens. That means that I get a couple of f-stops help on all of my lens - legacy lens included.



Aha, yes, as I thought. A bit of kerfuffle, in this case I stick to my a200. I believe that one has the shake reduction feature you speak of as well. 
I bought a new lens, 70mm to 300mm Miltona. (i say 'new', it is ofc second hand) Its strange to hold for the first time, heavy and more shaky (pointing at the wildlife) 
So I will put my pentax on the shelf as a museum piece.

Thank you for your advice.
Love and Light:flowers:

:smile: Katja (time I sign as myself)


----------



## WereBo

Be careful of putting a camera on a shelf, it can rapidlybecome a collection.....










:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

OMG. Not yours, I assume.


----------



## WereBo

NOOOO!!









I'd need a room at least 4X bigger than my living room, to put that lot in :grin:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

haha :grin:, yes, funny picture. 

Katja :smile:


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
PEOPLE'S WHOLE LIVES _DO_ PASS IN FRONT OF THEIR EYES BEFORE THEY DIE. THE PROCESS IS CALLED 'LIVING'.


----------



## rugrats

Hello......I've been away from photography for many years. Had my own b&w darkroom. I have a collection of b&w negatives that i would like to make prints from & display on the internet. What are my options to achieve the above? Using windows 7.


----------



## WereBo

If you've got a good-quality flatbed-scanner, you can get a simple 'mirrored-prism' device that lets you scan the negatives (it reflects the light through the negative), then simply invert the image in your favourite editor. You'll need to scan at the highest resolution possible, to be able to enlarge the image to a practical size.

There's also dedicated 'negative-scanners available, at prices to suit most pockets - *Neg-scanners*

Alternatively, film-printing chemicals are still available at reasonable prices, it might be worth reviving an old hobby..... :wink:


----------



## rugrats

Thank you, will look into what you mentioned.


----------



## sandman55

What it says, so I just ordered online my first what I call "proper camera" 
The camera is an Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mirrorless Micro Four Thirds Digital Camera Body - Black
https://photographylife.com/reviews/olympus-om-d-e-m1

and the lens is an Olympus M.Zuiko ED 14-150mm F4-5.6 II lens 
Digital Camera Reviews: Olympus M.Zuiko ED 14-150mm f4.0-5.6 II
The lens is more of a one lens covers a lot. I know there is a trade off but I can't at this time convince my managing director that I spend a big heap of dosh on multiple lenses.

I bought a SanDisk 16GB Extreme Pro SDHC UHS-I 95MB/s Memory Card SanDisk 16GB Extreme Pro SDHC UHS-I 95MB/s Memory Card | DigiDIRECT Australia and I managed to get the shop to drop the price to $50 to match their opposition. I could have easily bought one for around $30 on eBay but there are so many pirated ones around I decided to stick with a reputable store. Later on I will get a spare and a lens filter/protector and a bag but I am just starting out and will be making the transition from auto to manual as I learn. I have read to first start with the Aperture on manual only and one feature I am interested in is where it takes multiple shots at a time to get the grandkids at Christmas and pick the best. One feature of this camera is there are several buttons that you can program functions and I might program the multiple shot function. This week I will be watching the front door for it to arrive. I bought it from DigiDirect Cheap Digital Cameras, SLR Cameras & Video Cameras - Canon, Sony, Nikon, Olympus, JVC | DigiDIRECT Australia Oh and there is a $200 cash back in the form of a credit card that can be used anywhere. I think my managing director might grab that. :rofl:


----------



## WereBo

Ooooohh you'll have fun with all the extra buttons to learn, but you should get superb-quality pics from it :grin: - You shouldn't really need any extra lenses with that 14-150mm zoom, if you ever need extra distance, you should be able to get a set of extension-tubes that will do the trick for the occasional shot.

Keep the 'cashback-card' though, that can go towards a spare battery or 2, plus a flash-unit, tripod/monopod and practical carry-bag, it'll save having to ask the MD later.... :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Good Luck & happy shooting Sandy .... to say that I am jealous would be an understatement ... I wish you hours of happy shooting !!


----------



## sandman55

Thanks WereBo and DF and yes I am looking forward to it and started on the tutorials on the net. Regarding the cash back now that I have made the major purchase any other bits can come out of general revenue :lol: I need a bag and a lens filter/protector to start with and maybe a bit later a tripod.


----------



## WereBo

The most useful filter that can be left on permanently is a '*Circular polarising*' filter, the front part can be rotated so you can reduce reflections - Perfect for seeing through water, glass-reflections etc; plus it adds a natural contrast and vibrance to the colours :wink:


----------



## Wizmo

WereBo said:


> The most useful filter that can be left on permanently is a '*Circular polarising*' filter, the front part can be rotated so you can reduce reflections - Perfect for seeing through water, glass-reflections etc; plus it adds a natural contrast and vibrance to the colours :wink:


*It also can add 1 or more f-stops to your images. The filter adds a darkening effect that can cause issues with some subjects. I leave a UV filter on ALL my lenses as permanent protection. It adds a further adjustment in certain high speed demanding sessions I can't tolerate, such as weddings and sports events. It has its many positive uses in other less time-sensitive events.

*


----------



## sandman55

Thanks guys I didn't know what filter to get :thumb:


----------



## sandman55

Is this the one you are talking about Hoya 58mm CIRC POLA Pro1D DMC Filter | DigiDIRECT Australia as opposed to this one? Hoya Standard UV 58mm Filter | DigiDIRECT Australia


----------



## Wizmo

sandman55 said:


> Is this the one you are talking about Hoya 58mm CIRC POLA Pro1D DMC Filter | DigiDIRECT Australia as opposed to this one? Hoya Standard UV 58mm Filter | DigiDIRECT Australia


*That is also the difference. Note the price variance! It's not that you won't find a use for the C-Polarizer, but the standard UV is the better everyday all-around lens protector IMHO.


*


----------



## sandman55

Thanks Wizmo I have been reading about the circular polarizing and I like the sounds of it, yes the price is dearer so I have been looking on ebay and I have also read about fakes but this guy has 99.5% positive feed back 
Hoya 58mm PRO1 Digital Circular Polarising PL Filter CPL C PL Multi Coating 58 | eBay 
and I have looked at his negative feed back and only one is the filter that I want and he is not complaining about the quality and in the positive feed back with people who have bought the filter I want they are happy so you would think most of them would know what they are talking about.


----------



## WereBo

'Hoya' are the most popular and good value-for-money filters around, it depends on what you're photographing most. UV-filters can remove any blue-caste from pics shot in bright/sunny conditions, but not unwanted reflections. Circular-polarising filters will remove reflections from non-metallic surfaces, but can darken the photos - Both will protect the camera-lens from dust and scratches.

Although the circular-polarising filters can add an f-stop or 2, turning the filter approx. 1/4-turn 'opens' the filter to almost transparent again, although you might then see the reflections in the photo.

For the price of them, you could get both (though not simultaneously on the camera :lol, you'd have the best of both sides then :grin:

1 handy tip though if leaving a filter on the lens permanently, is to get a 'filter-wrench', they're only a few $$ and make removing a stiff filter a lot easier - *Filter-Wrenches*


----------



## sandman55

Thanks WereBo all is getting stored in my limited memory bank :grin: I will wait till my camera arrives and then broach the subject with my managing director that I need to spend a bit more. I like the sound of the hoya Circular polarising filter and as you say I can rotate it rather than remove it all the time. I have been looking on the net at some before and after shots with the filter and I am impressed.


----------



## WereBo

When I was using my Practika SLR, I had one for each of my 3 lenses, permanently attached - They're still screwed on them, even though I haven't used the camera for years :lol: Sadly my Nikon-bridge hasn't got a filter-thread so I can't attach any filters to it :sigh:


----------



## Wizmo

WereBo said:


> When I was using my Practika SLR, I had one for each of my 3 lenses, permanently attached - They're still screwed on them, even though I haven't used the camera for years :lol: Sadly my Nikon-bridge hasn't got a filter-thread so I can't attach any filters to it :sigh:


*I can't remember the last time I removed my UV filters from ANY of my many and varied Canon lenses! Perhaps once or twice to remove a stray dust particle, maybe.*


----------



## sandman55

Hi Guys my camera arrived yesterday but I am not properly into it yet. Yesterday we had a Christmas party for my part time job and today and tomorrow I will be painting some ceilings in my house (nearly completed). Last night I charged the camera battery and this evening I have played with some settings clock date formatted the sd card in camera. I am finding my way around the menu I have to find the setting to change from RAW to JPG also there is somewhere a setting where you can put your glasses prescription in so you don't need to wear glasses when looking through the viewfinder. I'd like to give that a try because my glasses darken when I go outside. Also my lens as well as having a zoom function it also has a focus function and I'm not sure how that focus works but I have a friend with the model camera before mine with the same lens as mine and I will find out from him. There is a small manual and a huge PDF manual on computer so I am finding my way around that.


----------



## Rich-M

rugrats said:


> Thank you, will look into what you mentioned.


I have always used Epson scanners and every model I have has always come with negative scanner plates as well. I haven't played with them in many years but I remember it being very easy to do rugrats. I am currently using and Epson V370 as my 4180 I used for over 9 years just recently died.


----------



## WereBo

@ Sandy - That's mainly how I finally chose my camera, I narrowed the choices down to 3~4 from various reviews, DLed the specific manuals for them, then finalised to my final choice.

I found the paper-manual a handy reference for finding the various knobs and dials, while working through the PDF-manual for what they do and how they do it, with the camera in my hands :lol:

From browsing through the lens-specs, it looks like the focus-function might be their equivalent of 'auto-focus', useful most of the time but sometimes it can lock onto the wrong bit of the picture, so having a manual-focus is really handy then.


----------



## sandman55

Yes WereBo I read something last night that led me to wonder if I were to select manual focus that the ring would come into play. I think the knob by the viewfinder which adjusts viewing magnification is the thing for glasses. I tried it last night and it doesn't appear to have enough magnification to replace my glasses. Well I have finished my painting so now I will have a play with my camera.


----------



## Wizmo

*In the fast-paced world of weddings, special events and some sporting events I have rarely had time to do manual focus. I generally use SPOT focus (one centered auto-focus zone) to be sure that what I put the little viewfinder dot on is what gets the focus. Often it may require a quick re-composition of the shot AFTER obtaining focus on the desired subject, but that can happen very quickly. I don't set for continuous auto-focus, so as long as I have the shutter release held down to the first stop, it will retain the set focus on the desired location until I fire the release.

It takes practice, and with things such as bouquet tosses it can be somewhat of a problem, but I generally pre-focus that on the bride before she lets it go and usually get excellent results.

Photography is a constant learning experience. New and varying conditions crop up often, and it takes much practice and experimentation to "get it right" 90+ % of the time as required when operating in a pro environment. :wink:

*


----------



## sandman55

So I take it you focus the little square bracket on the bride and half hold down and then move the camera where you want it eg the bride to one side and then click.


----------



## WereBo

Usually yes, on my Nikon, the square brackets close-up around the subject in focus, I can then recompose the pic with the focus set for that distance, for as long as I hold the button half-down ;-)


----------



## sandman55

Thanks WereBo bit by bit I will get there. I don't just want to use auto with all these features.


----------



## rugrats

Rich-M said:


> I have always used Epson scanners and every model I have has always come with negative scanner plates as well. I haven't played with them in many years but I remember it being very easy to do rugrats. I am currently using and Epson V370 as my 4180 I used for over 9 years just recently died.




Thanks Rich_M


----------



## Wizmo

sandman55 said:


> So I take it you focus the little square bracket on the bride and half hold down and then move the camera where you want it eg the bride to one side and then click.


*That's exactly how it works. As long as you do not have the setting for "continuous auto" on, the focus will hold until the shutter is fired. That is how I get what clients say is the "best shot of the reception!" It also works for the garter toss, if there is one!* :smile:

*I do beach weddings quite frequently, and one of my "signature shots" is the bride and groom tossing flowers into the sea. I've even gotten good at catching the corks flying out of the campaign bottle!! That takes split second timing... *:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

sandman55 said:


> Thanks WereBo bit by bit I will get there. I don't just want to use auto with all these features.



Some years back when I got my first (albeit point & shoot Digital) Nikon .. I headed out every night after work with my camera, tripod, Quick reference manual & a torch to various (if not frequently the same) place to take photo's & experiment .. you can't beat practice and practical experience and you will always find yourself wondering where the heck is the adjustment that you need, so a lightweight version of the manual in your pocket is a must until you get the hang of things.


----------



## sandman55

Thanks Wizmo and DF, unfortunately work is getting in the way of my pleasure but as you say DF I will practice and experiment when I get this work out of the way. I did find time this afternoon to order a bag for the camera and a Circular polarising lens filter. The bag will be handy so that when I am out walking I can bring my camera and play with it.


----------



## WereBo

sandman55 said:


> Thanks WereBo bit by bit I will get there. I don't just want to use auto with all these features.


I'm slowly working my way through the various 'Auto' settings just to get a base-line' on what this camera can do and what it's (if any) weaknesses are - I can then (hopefully) adjust/compensate for them manually. 

The fireworks photos that I posted earlier were all taken using the 'Fireworks' mode auto-settings, I'm well happy with the results so any further displays can be set to auto, leaving me time to frame the shots.


----------



## Done_Fishin

A friend of mine shared this video on facebook ... just beautiful .. what a shame that most of mankind is only interested in death & destruction

https://vimeo.com/41225777#at=0


----------



## Rich-M

Amazing thanks for sharing DF.


----------



## WereBo

Wow! That's beyond stunning/beautiful ray: - I almost envy his superb pics and video, but not the cold weather to get them :lol:


----------



## sandman55

WereBo said:


> I'm slowly working my way through the various 'Auto' settings just to get a base-line' on what this camera can do and what it's (if any) weaknesses are - I can then (hopefully) adjust/compensate for them manually.
> 
> The fireworks photos that I posted earlier were all taken using the 'Fireworks' mode auto-settings, I'm well happy with the results so any further displays can be set to auto, leaving me time to frame the shots.


Now that I have my camera I am time poor. First I had jobs like painting also I have a part time job and I have had four afternoon shifts straight. I had August and September travelling and then the next three months with no work, it is either a feast or a famine with this job. Fortunately tonight is the last shift but the kids and grandkids will be here in two days for Christmas and so much to do before they get here so I will have to rely on purely automatic on the camera till after they go back. My Hoya Pro1 digital Filter (Circular polarising) turned up today from Hong Kong. That was amazingly fast the date on the invoice was 14th and today is the 17th.

@ DF what a stunning vimeo from all around the globe, quite spectacular.

If I don't get back here before, I wish you all a merry Christmas. Lets hope it is a good one with peace to all. The weather is so changeable here, we are expecting a temperature of 33C Friday 42C on Saturday and then Sunday 24C with 25C on Monday Hopefully not too hot on Christmas


----------



## WereBo

I saw that Sydney was blatted by a tornado t'other day, winds up to 230Km/hour not good









Although it's been mild temps here, it's either gloomy weather or wet weather, or both :grin: - None are good for photography though, my last camera suffered after getting a soaking, I don't want to risk this new one too :sigh:

I wish everyone here a great and happy Christmas, along with the same for the New Year :thumb:


----------



## sandman55

Hi WereBo no work for me today, as in paid work but work for my managing director, she washed the inside windows and I did the outside while Charlotte watched in the shade.... she doesn't know it yet but she will get a bath tomorrow morning so that she smells sweet for the kids arriving Sunday. I'm feeling pooped from working and it is warm today I have just had a nice cool beer and feeling relaxed now so will unpack my new circular polarised filter and check it out. Touch wood, I don't want to try out my camera in the wet but camera and lens are supposed to be splash proof. This guy runs it under the tap


----------



## zuluclayman

@ Sandy...hope you and your camera....oh, and your family too, are all holding up under the extreme temps you've been having over there...we are just starting to get up to the mid to high 30's over the weekend. :angry: ha, ha...the problem with photography as a hobby is that we start to suffer from GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) even on a low scale this can get quite expensive and addictive :laugh:

@ WereBo...yep, poor old Sydney got flogged...two and a bit hours north here and all we got was 20 min of high winds and torrential rain thank goodness.

@ DF...nice video :thumb:


----------



## sandman55

Thanks zulu our kids are arriving on Sunday so they will be travelling in the heat. 
Saturday here will be 42C and then we get a change on Sunday of 28C but Port Augusta will be hot. Yes GAS is an apt description :grin:


----------



## WereBo

42C sounds rather nasty, London reached approx 32C several years ago and that was near unbearable, even with fans and everything whirring away - Then again the UK isn't used to such high temps, peak summers average at about 26C-28C(ish)

I did consider washing my Fuji after it got soaked (some idiot thought it would be fun to drive through a large puddle at speed, throwing a wall of dirty water over 2 friends visiting from America, the missus and me+camera. When I tipped the camera down, the water gushed out from around the lens, so I immediately took the memory-card and battery out. 

When I got home I opened all the little covers etc. and left it in the airing-cupboard for a couple of days, then tested it. Everything worked fine except that the zoom-ring (around the shutter-release button) occasionally jammed on, usually during a critical-shot of a moving subject :nonono: - I tried blatting it with a can of compressed-air with no luck, though I decided against trying WD40, it seemed too risky with all the glass bits nearby..... :grin:


----------



## sandman55

32 in London would be uncomfortable because you would get more humidity than we get here. Over in zulu's part of Oz it gets humid as well, as we have found while visiting our son different times. I don't think it will get to 42C here as predicted as we have a good cloud cover it is just past 12:30 here (afternoon) and it is 38C outside. Charlotte has just had a bath and is cool and comfortable inside.

It was a shame for your camera and it would be hard to get the grit out.


----------



## WereBo

The humidity here does get dire at times, especially as I live very near the main route into London, our 'rush-hour' lasts all day, then we get the night traffic too - The pollution is one of the main causes of my asthma/emphysema.

Getting the grit out the camera would entail a major dismantle, which would cost more than the camera's now worth, hence the new replacement :lol:

Has Charlotte found anything icky to roll in, since she had her bath? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

Summer in the Land of Oz often means bushfires...this one has been burning for the last few days at Williamtown about 45 min drive from me and the site of a RAAF base and commercial airport. Luckily no injuries and minimal property loss...just a lot of delayed flights for holidaymakers.




the resulting smoke haze has given some nice golden hour opportunities to us photographers:


----------



## sandman55

WereBo said:


> Has Charlotte found anything icky to roll in, since she had her bath? :grin:


Not yet but she is on a special bland diet of Chicken rice and carrot as she has itchy skin and she walks away with rice on her nose that falls off and gets rice everywhere :grin:

@ zulu that smoke would be uncomfortable for anyone with respiratory problems.


----------



## WereBo

Excellent pics Zulu, I see what you mean about the bonus for golden-hour :lol:

The drifting smoke could be a mixed-blessing, depending on what wood is burning - Eucalyptus is used in a lot of meds for clearing congestion etc. :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> The drifting smoke could be a mixed-blessing, depending on what wood is burning - Eucalyptus is used in a lot of meds for clearing congestion etc. :wink:


Normally used with Steam vapour werebo ... smoke from any source has a lot of particles in it that wouldn't do your lungs any good! But you probably knew that :smile:


----------



## WereBo

True DF, I think my sense of humour was a bit ODed from 'pre-Christmas spirit', at the time :lol:


----------



## Wizmo

Done_Fishin said:


> Normally used with Steam vapour werebo ... smoke from any source has a lot of particles in it that wouldn't do your lungs any good! But you probably knew that :smile:


*It seems a lot of US States are coming around to a contrarian view of that premise, what with the "pot" laws being liberalized. I foresee a return to increasing rates of lung diseases which had been declining steadily in the recent health statistics*. :banghead: :nono:

*I have a younger brother who "experimented" heavily in that crap back in the 80's and now is suffering with a variety of breathing maladies, as is his wife who was the one who lead him down that path. :nonono:*


----------



## WereBo

I reckon there'll be more lung-diseases and COPD caused from air-pollution than pot-smoking, there's more kids around London suffering with asthma, from traffic exhaust pollution than ever before (me too, my asthma/emphysema is air-polllution related).


----------



## WereBo

First post here for the new year and I decided to revisit where I had my 1st photo-shoot 4ish years ago, at Canada Water, in Rotherhithe. A new camera back then and a new camera now
- Original post here *Afternoon out with new camera*

The builders have finally finished the odd-shaped building (Rotherhithe Information-Centre, posh name for a library... :nonono since my last photo... :grin:



















I like the pose in this, but it's a tad off-focus.....










Bettter focus, but this Nikon is a lot faster than my old Fufi, hence a bit off-centre - I'll get then hang of this camera soon(ish) :wink:











Photo-bombed by a gull....











Sadly the tribute to the dock-workers who used to work here, back when it was all docks, is completely overgrown now, this is the only spot where it was almost visible :sad:











Looking back to the shopping-centre....




















Back when the area was a working dock, this was the Dock-Manager's Offices, now small-business offices....











I decided to quit at this point, slightly above freezing and my fingers were almost too numb to operate the camera any more


----------



## Wizmo

WereBo said:


> I decided to quit at this point, slightly above freezing and my fingers were almost too numb to operate the camera any more


*Sure must beat the heavy winds and rains you folks have experienced of late across the pond!

That "library" looks like a diamond very much in the rough!

What's with all these odd shaped, often butt-ugly buildings of late?? :question:

*


----------



## WereBo

The cold is a bit of a mixed blessing really, OK it kills off a lot of troublesome bugs and diseases, but it's a major dread for flood victims when the ground/buildings freeze whilst still waterlogged, walls crack and property is left useless 

I don't know what our 'architects' are up to nowadays, our government plus local councils are determined to shoe-horn as many people as possible into any and every spare space possible. Architects design 'modern-looking' blocks then the builders construct 'em as cheap as possible. Some new flats (apartments) have a life-expectancy of just 15 years, yet cost £x00,000 to buy :nonono:

Another clump of classic 'ticky-tacky' boxes, on the road from Greenwich, SE London (taken some years ago).....




















Who on earth thought of putting a skate-board ramp on top of a block flats? :grin:











This one is a short distance upriver from the Tower of London and Tower Bridge, I think it's the Addams Family's new London residence..... :lol:


----------



## SABL

Very nice pics, Bo........:thumb:

Wonder what the architects were smoking when they came up with the design for the library?? Even the Longaberger office was a nightmare for engineering.










We were not allowed to work inside the building when the 'handles' were set in place. If either piece 'got away' it would be bad news for the interior crews........each handle only weighs 75 tons. The offices are situated on the perimeter and the center of the building is a full height atrium......not much there to keep a 'handle' from slicing through the entire structure. Things went according to plan with no mishaps.


----------



## WereBo

At least the Longaberger office building represent their products, as well as being quirkily attractive and novel :lol: - One day I must take a look around the library, just to see if the wall-cabinets, cupboards and shelves also slope upwards :grin:


----------



## SABL

I'd much rather visit the UK where the architecture has some character.....well, except some of the "'ticky-tacky' boxes". "The Basket" I know inside and out but never went back to view the finished product.....we only had the contract for exterior panels and interior framing/drywall. I was on a new job site before the building was completed. I do remember cutting the styrofoam 'rivets' for the top band on the building.......the whole exterior is styrofoam covered with synthetic plaster.


----------



## joeten

Bo they may have been trying to appeal to guys like this.


----------



## WereBo

Joe - Watching that video makes me miss my youth/health, I wish that was around when I was a lot younger :grin:


----------



## joeten

He might not have much of either, given what he gets up to.


----------



## WereBo

Aahh, that's my motto though: 'What doesn't kill me makes me weirder...' :grin:


----------



## Wizmo

WereBo said:


> Aahh, that's my motto though: 'What doesn't kill me makes me weirder...' :grin:


*
How is that even possible . . . . ? :rofl: :hide:

*


----------



## WereBo

It takes lots and lots of practice :whistling: :grin:


----------



## sandman55

Only a young fella could do that sort of thing and get up again us oldies would be lying there groaning.


----------



## WereBo

I don't think I could even manage to groan after that, nowadays :lol:


----------



## sandman55

I have been Practising with my new camera but nothing spectacular also too much side tracking to Ancestry.com as I have been getting into Genealogy quite a bit, that's why I haven't been popping my head up much lately. In a couple of months we will be having a trip to Tasmania so I hope to get some good shots there to show. Charlotte is still hanging in there, the vet has her on one steroid tablet a day and that has perked her up. We took her to the beach last weekend as that is what she likes but she was dragging her heals towards the end. She spends most of her day sleeping and doesn't seem to be in pain. I took a few shots of her. I will have to upload them and see what they are like.


----------



## WereBo

Same really, only it's the winter weather keeping me in - Mostly dull, cloudy days with not many daylight hours isn't really conducive for photography :sigh: - Still, Spring is gradually creeping in and I've now got the tickets for my 1st air-display of the year, at *Abingdon Air & Country Show*, lots of crafts for Mrs WereBo and lots of planes for me :thumb:


----------



## sandman55

Sounds like it will be a good time. We went to the beach again today, Charlotte is a very quiet dog and you only know she is excited when she starts to pant and when she saw the beach she was panting. I got side tracked before we left and left my camera at home. Grrrr. 
In about 6 weeks time we will be getting a little friend for Charlotte an Australian Terrier puppy she will be 11 weeks old, we will call her Roxy. I would have liked to have gotten a puppy earlier as I feel they are good for an older dog but these things cant be made to order. Here is Roxy a week ago.


----------



## WereBo

Aawwww, Roxy is reeeaaally cute :smitten: - She's going to be a big dog, from the size of her paws though :wink:

How is Charlotte taking to her?


----------



## SABL

Cute pup......:thumb:. If I ever get another dog it will be about that size. My giant schnauzer died last December and burial was no small task in hard clay soil. The remaining Rott/hound is on the decline and I'm not looking forward to burial duty. I've had her since '01 and she was 2yrs old when I rescued her from the dog pound. 

I get my dog meds from Australia.......Hoof & Hound. Even pet meds are a gimmick here in the US. Comfortis is by prescription only and the vet has to verify fleas are present...... Then the vet sells you the product at inflated prices......:frown:. 

No pictures this time around.......too cold outside and I'm staying indoors. I don't even know if the battery is charged.......


----------



## sandman55

Thanks Guys that pic is of her at about 6 weeks old.

@ WereBo we haven't got her yet we pick her up just before Easter when she will be 11 weeks old and then the fun starts house training her. She is not a big dog more lap dog size My wife wants a lap dog and one that doesn't affect my daughters allergies . 
Australian Terrier breed info,Pictures,Characteristics,Hypoallergenic:Yes 

I am hoping that Charlotte hangs in there as she will help and the puppy will be a bit of fun for her as well. We looked after a Whippet stray for a few days a year ago and were tempted to keep her except for our daughters allergies. Charlotte had a lovely time with her.

@ SABL isn't it ironic those meds probably come from the USA to Australia and you have to import them back again and get them cheaper.


----------



## SABL

Having an older dog around makes the house training easier....IMO. Well......if it's a female. The males are a different story when they compete to see who can claim the most territory and make sure to leave 'their' mark. My son's gf brought her dog over and he attempted to claim my pajama leg.....while I was wearing them.....:nono:

:rofl: on the Comfortis. They export to Australia and I can still buy it cheaper by importing it back to the US.......makes no sense other than the amount of profit our own businesses extract from the citizens.


----------



## sandman55

Yes there are too many with their fingers in the pie with that. Also the medications for humans over there are quite expensive and there are some over here who would like to have us like that.


----------

